# Robert Craig's Classic Bodybuilding Road to ????????



## Team1

New Chapter New Jornal. The Brits one is over and what a year.

Its time now to rebound from the diet, check out health and slowly make the improvements i need to come back again bigger and better for the classic class UKBFF.

Ive been lucky to get advice and help from a lot of people. Brian Harris, Ramsay Strachan, my training partner and friend Mark Fleming, Stephen Santa C and also BulkSupplementsDirect for having faith in me and keeping me going with sponsorship which helps so much

As per Title. Im not sure where things are going to go with this. My Long term goal is to get back up there at the Brits and improve on my top ten finish and break top 6. I do think im capable of this and have the scope in the weight class to add enough muslce to make this leap forward.

For now im enjoying some well earned cheat food and just now starting my rebound training and PED's. Also will be ensureing my dietis pretty much 90% now to ensue i get good solid gains

Workout today was uper back, rear delts and arms. seated able rows and wg weighted chins for back. all done DC style. 1 all out working set with rest pause sets. same set up for arms and rear delts

Will be hitting specific bodyparts with less volume, high intensity and more often just now as i recon with the rebound gains its a good way to tackle it all. willtrain legs a little less to reman focused on the areas i really want to.

Diet wise its very basic. oats with protein, some cereal, best part of a kg of meat/pountry per day and either potatoes or rice. bit of veg, bit of fruit and some tasty treats no doubt for a wee while yet :beer: . fair bit of whey each day too. i use BSD's Milk & whey complete formula which i really rate. gives a natural balace between whey and caesin but aint too chalky or filling to fcuk up your appetite


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck Rab


----------



## Hobbio

Subbed. I use BSD milk and whey too, the chocolate one. You've just reminded me I need to order some more :thumb:

Can't wait to see where this one goes, good luck with your goals


----------



## Origin

Aye good luck Rab, right as per phone convo yesterday, I'm off to do some cardio and smash an almighty CHEAT DAY!!!!!

Enjoy them almighty pumps in the gym its the best feeling in the world when your sooo pumped up your on the floor crippled like a freak lol


----------



## Team1

Back up bright and early today right in about it like a dog eating beetroot.

DOMS in my back is bloody unreal. loving it. great to have had a proper workout yesterday fr the first time in ages, knocking out some real intensity.

Food wise im gonna add it all up today. See what the carb numbers come out at for a laugh. keep it mostly a clean-ish bulk diet

brekkie

100g swis muesli (low sugar and fat content) in milk

60g BSD milk & Whey protein

snack

70g oats & 25g whey as poidge with water

meal2

200g chicken

300g potatoes

...

...

probably try and keep my carb sweet tooth at bay by chowing down on that muesli and oats n chocolate whey porridge ,made with water just.

Start growing again!


----------



## Team1

Origin said:


> Aye good luck Rab, right as per phone convo yesterday, I'm off to do some cardio and smash an almighty CHEAT DAY!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy them almighty pumps in the gym its the best feeling in the world when your sooo pumped up your on the floor crippled like a freak lol


Dang. Enjoy that stuff.

I forgot to add you should also pop by a chippy and get a quarter pizza crunch a an inbetween snack :lol:


----------



## Team1

Hobbio said:


> Subbed. I use BSD milk and whey too, the chocolate one. You've just reminded me I need to order some more :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait to see where this one goes, good luck with your goals


Its good stuff. not too chalky and requiring a gallon of water to mix like caesin or milk protein alone.

Not sure where this will go mate. You never know. if i grow good and keep in reasonable nick could be back on the stage sooner than planned...but i wont say too much just yet :lol:

Plan to do short bulks and cuts. bulks that ill gain fat on but guarantee max growth as i think lean bulks that keep you super lean are robbing you of some growth most likely. short cuts to remove any excess flab and keep me lean but also to prime myself for new growth as we all know that you dont grow continuously, more through litle burts so you may aswell control this and take advantage of these natural cycles. Will require discipline but i have showm myslef before that i can diet for the sake of diet so think it should work well


----------



## FATBOY

good luck with this buddy ive followed your progress right through you have had a amazing first year ,


----------



## Simon m

Good going Rab, glad to see another Journal.

BSD kept you on due to your hard work, dedication and potential, plus you're a bloody lovely bloke.

Go for it "Classic!"


----------



## Team1

Thanks Simon and thanks for your support over the past 3 or 4 years plus with making the trip up from London then to cheer me on


----------



## najybomb

Will read this mate, fantastic physique and one to watch in future id day. Definate contender


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. Ill be working very hard to come back better to make an impression i hope.

Im lucky to be getting good help from BSD with supplements so with this in mind i can see things progressign that bit better and improvements being good come the turn of the year...we will see what happend re the Scottish shows


----------



## najybomb

I tried to get sponsorship through them but they never replied back :-/ bit of a shame but they are business people afterall, had one correspondence then never heard anything.

Your physique is very aesthetically pleasing so by all account should eventually reach the goal you want mate. What is your usage like at present?


----------



## Team1

during the shows it was 100mg of prop and 75mg of tri tren blend every other day with 50mg winny every day. little letro every other day. thats all. very basic

now. will rebound on some long ester test and deca. quite a high dose for me - maybe 600-800mg a week of test and 400mg deca. also finishing off the prop i have just cos. not bothering with the tren now. kepign up the letro to avoid a waetr rebound and will reduce the dose of this into pct

i have some generous friends who have given me some ghrp and stuff to take. ill save that for pct and recovery. never used any growth or peptides and my ass use is pretty much just starting


----------



## chrisj22

How come you were up at the crack of dawn then, pal?

Cardio? :lol:


----------



## Team1

Im an early bird mate. aq eyar of dieting and 5am cardio will do that to a brother..plus i leave fro work at the back of 6 mid week and have done for years. body is set.

Workign today though. i have a weddign to pay for nexxt summer so better do the hours in work as well as in the gym now eh :lol:

Cardio :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: CARDIO? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ive not walked the length of myself in a week mate :lol:


----------



## Team1

Diet been not too bad today. some biscuits with meals and pwo sugars were from a crunchie and two cookies rather than my usual gyco replenish but hey ho :lol:

Trained a bit of legs. Knew prior to the gym that it was gonna be an issue. Getting horrible insane post show rebound pumps. my lower back was pumped to the point of slight pain just standing cooking some meals up pre workout

tried training but total nightmare. lower back in agony with a pump and couldnt even walk for 20 min after squats. my fet are also bloody sore. legs are like lead balloons

Other than that all good int he hood.

Diet today

meal1

100g low sugar & fat swis muesli with ss milk

60g BSD milk & whey complete protein

meal2

70g oats

25g chocolate whey

meal 3

200g chicken

300g potatoes

meal 4

200g chicken

250g potatoes

50g fruit & fibre cereal with ss milk

meal 5

25g whey

2 cookies

Train

meal 6

crunchie

2 cookies

50g milk & whey complete

meal 7 will be

250g beef mince chilly

250g potatoes

meal 8 will be

muesli & whey

meal 9 will be

milk & whey

peanut butter

************

Jesus!

also been snacking on some digestive biscuits with my coffee.

If RS sees this he may infact break down and cry :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks

Good luck with the rebound and thanks for sharing your diet/training on here.

You looked great at the brit's btw.

A bit more size on your shoulders will made a big difference to your physique and should easily push you into the top 6.


----------



## Team1

Thaks mate. i cant put my finger on who you are. you look familiar?

Thats the plan. get the size on across my back and shoulders

Diet above is a bit rough still but hey ho still starving and as the week goes on i imagine my appetite will calm down and settle into a healthy clean bulk like i usually do. I aint a big eater and tend to be happy enough eating 95% clean as its the only way i can get enough food in. If i eat crap i dont get my macro targets

training wise ill keep the sessions short, intense and frequent. i hit upper back on satrday with high intensity and low volume. gonna hit it again on wednesday.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Serious question as i have never seen a classic class backstage but are you guys some time bullied by the bigger guys...maybe they give you nipple cripples and steal your protan?

Good luck with the goals mate i will read your journal.


----------



## Simon m

Lois_Lane said:


> Serious question as i have never seen a classic class backstage but are you guys some time bullied by the bigger guys...maybe they give you nipple cripples and steal your protan?
> 
> Good luck with the goals mate i will read your journal.


I'm sure Rab would just stab them:lol:


----------



## Team1

Lois_Lane said:


> Serious question as i have never seen a classic class backstage but are you guys some time bullied by the bigger guys...maybe they give you nipple cripples and steal your protan?
> 
> Good luck with the goals mate i will read your journal.


Just wouldn't be a "classic" thread without a bit of swimmer/little guy banter :lol:

On a serious note...first time vack stage I felt like a plonker stripping off alongside guys from weight classes etc but tbh this time I was comfortable stood about in the changing room posing, tanning n all that with them. Bar my lady like clavicle width I didn't feel outsized too badly besides obviously when a freak like haraldos (sp) or that hobbled by legs rubbinbg together and arms forced wide by serious lat wings.

Also. I expected the atmosphere to be a bit rough n horrible back stage at the brits but it was very good. Perhaps that's cos I was friendly and complimentary to guys that I got it in return over scowling around in some poor attempt at mind games. Dennis and the tall fella in the classic class (silverchair on here) were both brand new. Kami also...all gents and friendly prior to stage when lesser guys would have been assholes about it all


----------



## Origin

Ha Ha meals 5 6 7 are quality Rab, if your still getting away with it enjoy bro.

Regards to back stage, yeah.....wats the point of being scowley and off hand with other competitiors, it was really relaxed for me too as I knew alot more people this time round and it was geat to catch up with folk before going onstage!

Did you also plan going straight into DC style training, I thought that would be quite stressfull on joints and ligaments after pre-contest training and diet? I'm staring back today but with a general 3-4set, highish volume, with 80% of max intensity.


----------



## Team1

ye smate that was the plan. i never stopped training heavy this diet. was pressing 50 + on shoudlers db and 60kg bells on chest right up to a week or two out. joints and tendons feel good. i did super high dose with the bsd super strength fish oils which are silly high in the good stuff in them. i think this had made the difference this time as opposed to having tendos of glaass the last

but yes, till being careful like. going heavyish but takign it slow to get more from a slightly lighter weight. although its heavy ish and intense, the volume is really low so its not wearign me down too badly each bodypart per workout. quick blast at the muscle, rest, recover grow and hit it again in a few days time

as i was saying. ill do a bit less on chest and legs and focus the rebound on the lats and delts. get as much out of these areas with rebound growth as i can

meals are awesome lol. bit of fun but honesty postign this up. it will slowly get cleaner again but tbh the pwo sugars may well be sweets for a while as there aint much in it between a sugary sweet and a sugary carb drink bar 10 min digestion


----------



## Team1

Today, a bit more of the same. pumps killing me, eating getting better and apptite calming but...well.... few little things :lol:

Meal1

100g muesli with ss milk

60g milk n whey protein

meal 2

70g oats

20g whey

meal 3

200g turkey

250g potatoes

2 rice cakes

half banana

meal 4

200g chicken

250g potatoes

2 rice ckaes

half banana

cuppa coffee

few digestives

meal 5

200g steak

200g potatoes

banana

train ( ended up scoffing a twirl and a wispa at the gym)

meal 7

60g protein

galaxy cookie crumble

meal 8

250g beef mince chilli (lean mince, kidney beans, passata)

**********

Training wise punished shoudlers with a bit of arms. pre xhausted dets with side laterals. heavy partial set with 30k bells for high reps with various angles of movement for those partial reps. save me going too heavy and risk injury on pressing which i did next only up to 45k bells. see how they feel and give them another dig on Friday i think


----------



## Rotsocks

Team1 said:


> Thaks mate. i cant put my finger on who you are. you look familiar?
> 
> Well not been up to Scotland for about 12 years so maybe you saw me at the finals.


----------



## Team1

Probably mate. I think you remind me of a fella though Kevin Frazer from Jockland from your avatar.

*************

Update. i may have to scoff down a curly wurly i just found in my sweetie bag pre bed. I know RS007 appreciates retro sweetage like this so thought id post this...knowing he will see this even if in silence and pretends he doesnt. I know! I know!!!


----------



## kitt81

Team1 said:


> Probably mate. I think you remind me of a fella though Kevin Frazer from Jockland from your avatar.
> 
> *************
> 
> Update. i may have to scoff down a curly wurly i just found in my sweetie bag pre bed. I know RS007 appreciates retro sweetage like this so thought id post this...knowing he will see this even if in silence and pretends he doesnt. I know! I know!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

you enjoying your oh so sweet revenge then??


----------



## Hobbio

We've got a big bag of them in the cupboard, my *daughter* loves them :lol:


----------



## Team1

Well i never actually had the curly wurly. I thought id keep it and sabotage RS with it tonight at the gym....run in with it as a weapon and start hitting him with it about the face..wrapper off so it leaves small traces of chocolate on him to frusrate and pain him even more. cnunt

weight today 204lb. Shoite!!! gonna have to get things settled down. the flab is starting to creep on and although i dont mind gettin a bit of fat....i want it to come slowly over the bulk and not all int he first 2 weeks post show :lol:

Im not into this super duper lean bulk sh!te. a we bit of fat coming on whilst training yr balls off and eating a ****load of good food (with one or two or 5 bars of chocolate in there) along with a reasonable dose of gear is gona have me growng good gunz. cardio at a total minimum and heavy as safe training for post comp

the real discipline kicks in when i stop growing and filling out and all thats happening is getting fatter. thats when i plan to do another short diet. even just 3-4 wees to keep me lean and prime again for growth


----------



## kitt81

sounds like a good plan rab!!! i made a total pig of myself post comp lol!! not what i had planned!!!


----------



## dixie normus

Lois_Lane said:


> Serious question as i have never seen a classic class backstage but are you guys some time bullied by the bigger guys...maybe they give you nipple cripples and steal your protan?
> 
> Good luck with the goals mate i will read your journal.


Have you seen the size of rab's nipples? They're bigger than Mr Olympia's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

kitt81 said:


> sounds like a good plan rab!!! i made a total pig of myself post comp lol!! not what i had planned!!!


plans go out the window post comp Kitty, especially with how long you had to diet wth the qualifier then the british. your appetite is uncontrolable lol and you need that time to just fcuking eat something if you want it

Its actually a bit strange. theres a chinese outide the gym i fancied getting soemthing from many a night on my diet driving home...but now...couldnt care less. dont get me wrong ill still get chocolate at the garage whe i stop fro eater etc lol...just wee things like that

Cleaver - fcuk you


----------



## Team1

Update

Thought my appetite was starting to calm down. Usually its sh!te. Right now its still flying at 100mph. Starving and hungry constantly and 24lb up at the moent on show day weight.

Trying to keep it as clean as possible or at least making steps in that direction this week. today ive got through half a kg of potatoes, quarter kg of muesli, 70g oats, 7 rice cakes, banana, few digestives with my coffee. I make that about 400g of carbs so far. Could probably easlity eat another few bowls o oats or muesli and potatoes with the rest of my meals. Protein wll be about 350-400g too. dang!

Good think im training plenty and off to do a little cardio tonight i think :lol:


----------



## Geo

Team1 said:


> Update
> 
> Thought my appetite was starting to calm down. Usually its sh!te. Right now its still flying at 100mph. Starving and hungry constantly and 24lb up at the moent on show day weight.
> 
> Trying to keep it as clean as possible or at least making steps in that direction this week. today ive got through half a kg of potatoes, quarter kg of muesli, 70g oats, 7 rice cakes, banana, few digestives with my coffee. I make that about 400g of carbs so far. Could probably easlity eat another few bowls o oats or muesli and potatoes with the rest of my meals. Protein wll be about 350-400g too. dang!
> 
> Good think im training plenty and off to do a little cardio tonight i think :lol:


thats just a snack dude, ahahah. get some real chow down you, burger king, chippy,  just kidding.

your appetite should calm down dude, your body it just craving loads of nutrients, and you'l soon be a fat lard again.


----------



## kitt81

Team1 said:


> plans go out the window post comp Kitty, especially with how long you had to diet wth the qualifier then the british. your appetite is uncontrolable lol and you need that time to just fcuking eat something if you want it
> 
> Its actually a bit strange. theres a chinese outide the gym i fancied getting soemthing from many a night on my diet driving home...but now...couldnt care less. dont get me wrong ill still get chocolate at the garage whe i stop fro eater etc lol...just wee things like that
> 
> Cleaver - fcuk you


i know what you mean!! theres loads of cafes and 3 chinkys and a chippy 30 secs from my front door and i had to endure the smell of the ****** and chippy every night i came home! and there was a maccy d,s that i had to walk past on way home from gym!! talk about torture!! :lol:

now at weekends come sat cheat meal im like 'meh' and usually end up with salmon and baby spuds or a steak and rice lol!!


----------



## Team1

lol. strange creaturs

Today has been a farce. getting fat as fcuk so quick but appetiteis totally nuts and blood sugar fcuked

Gym shot tonight. 25lb up, filled up good but fcuk me watery, fat getting and vloated lol





































working ard on bringing up the delts and back. working less on chest and legs which are strong points. trying to be more specific and make the improvements i need....yes..overall more size but inparticualr in those areas


----------



## kitt81

ermmm.... fat??????


----------



## Team1

well um considering i was 25lb lighter 10 days ago and well shreded then fatt-er yes :lol:

Its simply unsustainable the volume of chocolate and overall carbs im chowing down each day and to not either die or have to get hoisted out my house by crane soon


----------



## Hobbio

It always amazes me how differently people see their own physique.

I'd kill to look like that!


----------



## Simon m

Hobbio said:


> It always amazes me how differently people see their own physique.
> 
> I'd kill to look like that!


He's such a [email protected] saying he's fat, if you want to see fat, look at my one pack! :lol:


----------



## rs007

Mate you look superb, everything still detailed. I hate standing next to you in gym just now with your delts and arms all swole to fvck - when I tried to bully you out way last night by barging into you, I bounced off :lol:

Would rather look like you just now, than me to be perfectly frank

Obv you are going to need to rien it in, you hit the nail on the head - massive choccy/biccy/general crap intake is never sustainable - but right now you are right where you need to be to put you in a proper fvcking anabolic state - time to tighten it in now, so that any further gains at the scale, are hard dry gains 

I'd stay relaxed through this weekend, with the aim of hitting a cleaner (but still lots of food) structure on Monday. Allow a few cheats Wed and Sat night, if you wish.


----------



## Hobbio

Simon m said:


> He's such a [email protected] saying he's fat, if you want to see fat, look at my one pack! :lol:


Mate, I've got my own keg to look at :lol:


----------



## Team1

LOL

Hobbio im actually happy with how im looking. Ive changed so much over the last eyar i couldnt not be. All im at is that from these pics and the Results at the Brits its clear what i need to imprve and where py physique needs brought up to make me a better bodybuilder. I need more overall size but inparticular bigger delts and more across my back. Need to grow a solid 8-10lb of muscle which will have me at my weight limit for the classic. 8lb doesnt sem liek a lot to some but in terms of dieted down to nothing, dry stage weight its a lot.

ANd fat as in getting fat-er quick. that 25lb ive gianed ceertainly aint muscle. id guess. several lb of gut content, several lb of water, several of fullness, maybe 1lb if im lucky of muscle and a few lb of flab :lol:

Anyway

Yesterdays diet was shoking. all the basics were there and bloody laods of it but the junk is still well plentiful and i just cant help myself

100g muesli

50g whey

70g oats

20g whey

200g chicken

200g potatoes

banana

few rice cakes

banana

mince n tatties from work canteen (decent quality)

snickers

kitkat chunky

200g chicken

200g potatoes

50g muesli

gym

twirl

dairy milk

train

60g protein

load of jelly babies

2 lean beef burgers

2 rolls

some cheese

scoop whey and more muesli

****************

Fcukign unreal. addicted to that muesli. really bland and not even sweet but loving it.

***************

Training wise. hit back for the second time this week. just 2 exercises again with high intensity and low volume. little chest which im doing less of just now. strength pretty much there but being careful with things im prone to injury on


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Mate you look superb, everything still detailed. I hate standing next to you in gym just now with your delts and arms all swole to fvck - when I tried to bully you out way last night by barging into you, I bounced off :lol:
> 
> Would rather look like you just now, than me to be perfectly frank
> 
> Obv you are going to need to rien it in, you hit the nail on the head - massive choccy/biccy/general crap intake is never sustainable - but right now you are right where you need to be to put you in a proper fvcking anabolic state - time to tighten it in now, so that any further gains at the scale, are hard dry gains
> 
> I'd stay relaxed through this weekend, with the aim of hitting a cleaner (but still lots of food) structure on Monday. Allow a few cheats Wed and Sat night, if you wish.


Silly Rammers. Forgeting your a depleted mess trying to muscle me out the way pmsl

Biggest problem now is insulin being all ove the shop. i have some stuff on the way that will help with this though from the sponsor. will test and report back.

Would like to have it nailed down to a sensible diet over the weekend into monday. as you say...it cant continue like this :lol:


----------



## Origin

Fecking hell Rab.....you got body dismorphia or wat lol! thats 25lb of just filling out!!!

The photo quality is rubbish and you can see grainy detail all over the shop, yeah you put on a slight layer of fat and water but its all good, a very anabolic state you are in. Like Ramsay says, just clean it up a wee bit and plenty of clean carbs, your heading in the right direction!


----------



## Team1

LOL i think its part of bodybuilding a bit of dysmorphia. I shudda said not as lean rather than fatter....causing a storm here ;lol:

ALl good though. diet better today and appetite not quie as stupid. slowly settling into normality again.

Also enjoying life too. Out for dinner with my gran and papa tonight without worrying about sh!t im eating. Also out for a few beers tomorrow night for my mate and training partners birthday (Mark23 on here happy 29th ya nob end). Looking forward toa night out for the first time all year cos i can chill and let my fking hair down!!!


----------



## RedKola

Fat bam! 

:lol:


----------



## ashers

Rob you are in great shape! keep bossing it.

Am following your thread, hope you dont mind


----------



## RedKola

ashers said:


> Rob you are in great shape! keep bossing it.
> 
> Am following your thread, hope you dont mind


Oooooooh 'Rob', going all posh in here! lol  :lol:


----------



## Haimer

I know you're a big fan of low volume HIT but since upping the sets & reps for my back, it has come on leaps. Have you tried this at all mate?


----------



## ashers

Was torn between Rob and The Classic... Decided on Rob


----------



## Team1

RedKola said:


> Fat bam!
> 
> :lol:


As you can see Red, my ass is the thing that has filled out the most. I seem like yourself to just sport a bit of a ghetto booty :lol:



ashers said:


> Rob you are in great shape! keep bossing it.
> 
> Am following your thread, hope you dont mind


Follow away mate thanks. Mostly you will find a lot of sh!t talking, abuse and food porn...with the odd bit of training diet and as discussion :laugh:



Haimer said:


> I know you're a big fan of low volume HIT but since upping the sets & reps for my back, it has come on leaps. Have you tried this at all mate?


Pretty much the angle i took between the Scottish shows and the Brits mate in the short window i had to improve. dropped the weight, mroe sets and went more for feel, squeeze and a bit more volume. defo worked and improved the sittuation for he short space of time i had

After this short blast of DC type training on the rebound il pretty much be going back to this. As you are kinda getting at i think...you cand do a one theory/method/principla of training for every bodypart sometimes it seems. HITorks for some of my muscles but perhaps not so well for others


----------



## rs007

Early morn flyby

Rab - Tesco granola - you are a fkn genius mate, that stuff is the dogs bollocks

As you were


----------



## Team1

Was wanting to text to see how your carb up went mate but thought it might be too early

How you looking/feeling?


----------



## jw007

Right, Im here to give my expert opinion:thumb:

Firstly, well done on a decent brit display:thumbup1:

I did pop in other journal, but was all well under control:beer:

I do have a question tho???

You eat well, like a proper BBder!! You train hard and lift some decnet weight like a proper Bbder!!

But you look like and compete in the classics????? :lol: :lol:

Whats the deal??? :lol:

ps

Looking Buff in pics buddy:thumb:


----------



## Team1

First off thanks for popping in Joe

im a nob end mate. i eat good all the time..but have a c*nt of a metabolism. ive also only started on sauce last year so im hoping that i have plenty scope to grow good gunz over the coming period to get me still have me in the classic class, but much closer to the fella you posted pics of the other day from the worlds. First eyar competing with the help of Plastic and Weespunk.

UKBFF wont let me get that heavy with their classic rules but i would like to take it up to the line and fill out my frame as best as i can. Im blatantly ecto with narrow clavicles so as i say i aint ever gonna be a big guy so ill play to my strength and make the best of what i can.

Anyway. Bring on the swimmer jokes you big green fcuker :lol:


----------



## najybomb

fantastic physique in the pics mate.


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. Working hard to make the improvements i need to now. appetite slowly coming back down to earth

Training this week has went good. Strength coming back online. Only squat up to 3 plates a side as to grass but will probably push this up to 4 plates again.

Pressing wise this is my injury area. want to get tore into the 65kg bells on chest again but holding off and being careful. same on shoudlers.

lots of pre exhaust stuff. I like to go heavy and hard. so slightly frustrating. ie. tricpes ive been doing pre exhaust...pushdowns before dips. i end up dipping with 70k between my legs (on top of the weight of my cock) which right now would tear my aching joints in two


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> . i end up dipping with 70k between my legs (on top of the weight of my cock) which right now would tear my aching joints in two


That extra half an ounce makes all the difference:lol:


----------



## Team1

Half ounce!!! Your being a bit generous there mate fuk sake!


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Half ounce!!! Your being a bit generous there mate fuk sake!


I'm a mate, what can I say????

Tell you what mate, coz me nuts have shrunk slightly due to current course, the "curse" is looking very scary! Mrs M's looking forward to getting ploughed later! :lol:


----------



## Team1

haha.

That bint of mine is asleep already. We were out last night and up early as she was working. Tired so looks like babe station for me


----------



## Team1

*Wee update*

50g whey

100g muesli

70g oats

20g whey

few digerstives and a coffee

200g chicken

60g rice

banana

100g muesli

200g chicken

swim & sauna

pear

180g chicken

wholemeal sub roll

sainsburys white choc chip cookie and a coffee

Can of Stella whilst watching the X-Factor

180g chicken

wholemeal sub roll

2 cookies as above with a cuppa tea

50g protein

peanut butter

375g protein

400g carbs

feck knows on fats.

************

Improvement to a more clean diet. considering a weekend day not too bad either for me. Really enjoyed the can of Stella and im pretty sure its good muscle food and i should add it as part of my daily diet 

Will be much the same today but with less bread, more potatoes and some red meat. shoot for 350+ protein and 400 ish carbs fats i dunno 100g maybe? slightly less.... from red meat, maybe soem eggs and the peanut butter inparticular. good dod of that pre bed

Need to get back on the fish oils. Stopped them after the show and forgot all about them

Training wise

Bit of Leg press, rack deads and bodyweight chins on saturday. Lg pressup to about 570kg for a 20 rep set and racks only 180k for 10 reps. not an exercise ive done much of but intend to as i recon thatn with traditional deadlifts i seem to mostly work my **** and hamstrings. they grow good but my back doesnt. I think they need taken out the equation for a while. 180k felt horrid on the first rep off the rack but easy as **** thereafter. Push it up a bit next time. get it over 200k where is shoudl really be at for my overall strength levels. try this to bring up my back. One angle i aint tried yet


----------



## najybomb

Some good weights buddy. Diet is relatively clean aswell man! Good stuff. Stella muscle milk Lmfao. The nectar of the gods.


----------



## Team1

Well a gret man once said "Milk is for babies. When you grow up you drink continental lager"


----------



## najybomb

Haha, nice one. What are your plans for next year mate? I'm thinking of doing a late qualifier, possibley even the Hercules. How is your deal with bsd going aswell? Always wanted to try out their supplements but never got round to it. Think I'll send them another email though enquiring about sponsorship. Doubt they will though! Lol.


----------



## Team1

Plans are to continue growing at the moment and improving what i need to for a bettter showing

Next year there is the Scottish circuit in spring. Hoping to do these but its a touchy subject as im getting married in July.

Predicting from there what ill be doign BB wise is difficult with life being life and al that. i will be training and hope to qualify and turn up at the Brits again to have another pop at it but exactly when is hard to say

Get on great with BSD. Ive used them from day one and not just sayin gcos im sponsored but their stuff is second to none. They take great pride in the quality of the wehy being top notch and their flavours good despite them still knocking flavoured whey concentrate out at 80g of protein per 100g. All basic stuff that works really with BSD. No fancy bells n whisltes or poxy labels. Basics done well! What more can you want?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

BSD tubs lying around all over the joint in ur crib lol 

BSD out yer nut, ken !

off to train delts n arms, rab-style lol 

eat big - train big - think big = get big


----------



## Team1

Deit getting better. not perfect but better slowly amd enjoyable still which i kinda feel is important after what has been a c*nt of a year 

meal1

100g muesli

50g protein

meal 2

70g oats

20g protein

meal 3

200g chicken

200g potato

3 rice cakes

banana

meal 4

200g chicken

200g potato

3 rice cakes

banana

meal 5

100g muesli

2 small brown rolls

lean steak burger

150g chicken

train

meal 6

60g protein

kit kat chunky

rolos

meal 7

250-300g lean beef mince chilli loads of kidney beans

crashed out early so no whey and peanut butter. was full anyways

***********

trianing wise. knocking my pan in. strength jumping up again

side laterals - up to 30k bells for 10 + rest paused reps

db press - up to 50k bells for 7 with machine

Db curls - up to 25k for 10 seated with rest paused and a few at the end standing to punish

Close Grip Bench - up to 120k for 5

lots of rest pause and some pre exhausting going on just now. low volume but hitting things like delts and arms every 4 days or so.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> trianing wise. knocking my pan in. strength jumping up again
> 
> side laterals - up to 30k bells for 10 + rest paused reps
> 
> db press - up to 50k bells for 7 with machine
> 
> Db curls - up to 25k for 10 seated with rest paused and a few at the end standing to punish
> 
> Close Grip Bench - up to 120k for 5
> 
> lots of rest pause and some pre exhausting going on just now. low volume but hitting things like delts and arms every 4 days or so.


here here :thumb: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## najybomb

Do you find the side laterals your trapezius dominates and is actually taking the weight? It's a very small muscle highly unlikely it's doing even fifty percent onthe work surely mate?


----------



## Team1

traps do certainly tak on board so me of the work, but with a bit of maniuplation most of it is side delt work and byt he end of the set its side delts thats causing failure and not trapezius

I dotn see heavy side raises as an exercise that shoul have to be done light as some sort of strict isolation. same as anything else...heavy and hard.

dont get me wrong i do sets with them seated, light and slow but same as everything else really. ther is variation

Whats your take?


----------



## najybomb

Well I've got some huge traps mate and they just take load on everything I do! Upper trap dominance is something you don't really want to get! I like heavy and hard but feel for side front raises and rear flys maybe a lighter approach is best, and extremely heavy on pressing and cleans etc, but it's a new Approach to me because my traps are just becoming to over involved in everything now, I used to be ablest shrug 200k on the smith bar. Mental really!


----------



## Team1

makes sense for you then mate. perfectexample of a specific reason on size doesnt fit all. my traps obviusly feel worked after heavy sides but ts the delts that are smashed and cause failure.

******

Gotin some Na Rala to try out from BSD. See how it works with inslin control as im stil having some sugar crash issues

hitting hard on te super strength fish oils for joints and health. I feel they made a huge difference during prep and let me press n pull heavy right up till show time without joint aches.


----------



## Team1

Update

Got some Brits pics through from Kate who kindly too the time to send me them

Bit gutted by them. Knew i was gonna be a bit out my depth but to see it it kinda hurts :lol: So narrow from the front and back, need the extra 8-10lb all across my top and my back is in dire need of more width and thickness. Side on im happy. legs have a lot of depth and hang, chest is full and thick. Arms leave room for improvement

Been unsure how to feel abotu this over the last couple of days. Either feel down and give up or get on the job and knock my pan in. On one hand knock my pan in as thats what vie always done but then again can i make a super narrow ectomorph frame look broad enough? Theres guys on the stage with lesser deltage than me but from the front look better in this area simply due to my **** clavicle width of a 12 year old girl.

This is all startign to sound very Ramsay Strachan Esq :lol:

Anyway. Knock my pan in it will have to be. I have a super busy year next year so no time to thing i can do it over the course. I cant guarantee this so have to get a lot done now. Tehre could be breaks in training etc especially around the wedding in july and a few other things.

Anyway. Re back trianing im gonna stop trying to focus on making my back wider specifically. It simply cant get really wide. I have to make the lats much bigger and thicker to give off this impresion.

Keeping growing i hope for now and when the muscle and fat gain ratio shifts more towards fat then ill do a short cut /prime...see where im at compared to the weight im at and previous weight at that condition...then get another bit of growing done. keep this going untill im where i need to be. Not into these big long bulks where you pile on the fat. Makes little sense to me. Not into "lean bulking" either right enough.


----------



## Simon m

Rab

Think yourself lucky that you have areas that you can improve and still be in that category.

You did look small in some poses, but you side chest and abs killed, it really did.

Send me the photos mate and I'll critique them and sell them to gheyswimmers.com


----------



## rs007

Leave the fvcking whinging and diva fits to the experts, amateur!

You are putting far to much pressure on yourself, and losing sight of what you achieved.

First year

3rd in NABBA Scotland 1st timers, beating off some bigger guys, done show on a whim.

1st in UKBFF Scottish Classic Class - against a very complete and beautiful shaped Mark Cooper.

top 10 at UKBFF Britain, where the standard is top tier.

All on how long training? How little PED use?

But nah, you focus on your narrow clavicle width, you poof.

Lets take it to the pros - Phil Heath - relatively speaking, has very narrow clavicles. Doesnt crop up in conversation much when folks are raving about him possibly being the next O now does it.

You gotta pis$ with the cock you have got - doesn't mean you aren't entitled to the odd moan of course, I cry about my sh1tty flat chest and girly back all the time - but you can't let it get you down, it is futile... and doesn't mean it is going to hold you back once you get more meat on there anyway.


----------



## Team1

yep its a bit OTT my wee rant isnt it :lol: but still you know how it iswhen you see pics and you see how much hasto be doe and the glaring weaknes.

Anyway. Dont ret. I was knockig my pan in tonight. Rack deads and a few other basics will be the boy for me. take mybig ass and hams out the deadlifting equation that see to rob my back.

eating good again. mostly clean and mostdays a good kg of chicken/beef, plenty whey. Really just not holding back

Yes, ****ed off a bit with the pics but tbh the wee downer and strop adise......it will only make me try harder.


----------



## rs007

Well if it is any consolation, I have a bit of issue with any pics of my own, bit of a mental block, even the ones I initially think I look passable in, I hate within no time.

Waiting on Kate sending me pics of me from Saturday - she managed to get some in focus which is a miracle given the lighting at shows and the angle/distance from stage... after telling you off I know I am going to be the same - expect my diva strop sometime soon :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Well if it is any consolation, I have a bit of issue with any pics of my own, bit of a mental block, even the ones I initially think I look passable in, I hate within no time.
> 
> Waiting on Kate sending me pics of me from Saturday - she managed to get some in focus which is a miracle given the lighting at shows and the angle/distance from stage... after telling you off I know I am going to be the same - expect my diva strop sometime soon :lol:


PMSL

You know what its like mate. its frustrating to see glaring weakness in photographs.

It ****es me off and temporarily gets me on a downer but thats really not the kinda person i am in general. Not one for lettign my head get down

Even after getting sent away on the Sunday at the brits having not made top 6. I knew i wasnt gonna make it and the top 6 guys clearly deserved there place but its still gutting being sent away to hear the rest of the class finish over the speakerphone in the changing rooms

sat there head temporarily down and quite emotional at the last 8 moths journey coming to an end. Was possibly sat ther for 20-30 min. Got a text from Stephen Santa C asking if i was ok. By that point i had already decided i was hitting the gym again in a coupel of day stime and it be back to take the top 6 and text stephen back some rant about takign a minute to myself and i was fine...already planning my rebound and fcuking hitting it hard ect ect lol. He must have been like WTF :lol:

Im still of the same mindset

One benifit im hoping i have is im stil very much a novice and all we are talking here is a good solid 10lb of meat..thickness, maturity. m sure this will come with hard graft over the next year or so.

Im fortunate the my sponsor is happy for me to take next eyar off with it being busy for me with weddings etc to grow and come back better. There is still a possibility of me doign the Scottish shows in Spring/early sumemr but we will have to see. Mucho focus and hard work required if thats to be possible


----------



## rs007

Thats the patented Rab Craig determination and spirit I'm more used to, go to it mate.

You are only human, you are allowed some down time and we all get pis$ed off / gutted from time to time.

There is some gay saying about its not its not how many times we get knocked down, but how many times we get back up, or some sh1t


----------



## Team1

Be expecting to se a bigger and improved me by xmas you c8nt


----------



## Magic Torch

Put the picks up you nobba, bet they aint half as bad as you think!


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Be expecting to se a bigger and improved me by xmas you c8nt


'Bout time you came out, (no, not from the closet), fighting!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Be expecting to se a bigger and improved me by xmas you c8nt


This is bodybuilding you dick, what else would I expect to see? A smaller lighter muscled version???

take a fvck to yourself

in fact, I will upgrade that insult to the ultimate Scottish insult

smell yer maw (said while holding finger out to you for you to sniff)

You and me, class 1 mate, April next year, toe to toe

its awn, its so awn


----------



## rs007

Even if we don't enter, posedown in the lobby, its so awn


----------



## Team1

I'm fired up mate. If I could and it was logical I'd train every day

Appetite has calmed down now though but gut content still moving through nicely. We will see where my weight settles over then next few days now and go from there

Jamie ill get some pics up tonight mate


----------



## julesm

the only words that spring to mind here are...............................

up the dose


----------



## Team1

hehe

I have I have...for me. JW007 and my man Stephen C may disagree though and demand further uppage :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> hehe
> 
> I have I have...for me. JW007 and my man Stephen C may disagree though and demand further uppage :lol:


Thats a given, unless your liver is crumbling and dropping out your ar$e like yellow rabbit sh1t, no matter how much you are taking, the repsonse will always be "take more" from those two complete nobbers

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Well. Im either back down to earth with a bang with post show appetite or the ped's are taking it down a notch. Struggled a little the last cole of days at points with the grub


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well. Im either back down to earth with a bang with post show appetite or the ped's are taking it down a notch. Struggled a little the last cole of days at points with the grub


Any nausea? You on orals?

I can feel my appetite like a wild dug wanting let off the leash... if I snap and feed it, I know it will just snowball away from me, even if it is clean stuff (craving shredded wheat and lactofree). must. be. strong.

Prob a good thing your appetite is calming down though if no nausea or bad signs?


----------



## Team1

No nausea. just down to earth with a bit ofa thud. think ive maybe just had my filling now. Was eatng everything like a starving dug...the chicken n tatties...everything. Now im a bit mneh tbh.

still getting through it though.

still using winstrol. its about finished though and when it is ill be off orals as far as i have planned. not sure.


----------



## najybomb

hey mate, hows things going now then? probably good you appetite has slowed down dont want to turn into a fatty like me!!!!lmao


----------



## Team1

goign ok mate although i was eatig all my grub ad enjoying it...now its gonna be a struggle for me again whic is a pain in the ass.

plan is to continue bulking away untill i start just getting fat (mortal levels of leanness i suppose) then do a short blast o dieting/priming again for growth. get some sh!t off and see how im looking..how much it looks like i gained on the rebound

Training hard but tonight...taking it easy. feet up with a cuppa tea and my comfy clothes on..heating on and chilling with the bint  3-4 sessions a week just with the odd bit of cardio but not much at all


----------



## najybomb

if ya get a chance buddy, check out my new journal its looking pretty boring in there! haha

you seem to have a good plan there mate, but remember bulking doesnt mean just getting fat or anything of the sort. just try and grow grow grow


----------



## Team1

will do. illtalks some sh!t for you. Im pretty good at that :lol:

Im chowing a considerable volume of protein mate and clean carbs. some nicer stuff too but nothing shocking. if a bit of fat is coming then the kcals must be there for the muscle. I dont mid doing wee diets and it makes sense anyway to prime again for growth when things plateau or you are still gaining on the scales but just kidding yourself its good gains when its just flab


----------



## Team1

few snaps. including the ones from the front dete the pain :lol:

Dis eon still a little smaller but han hold my own. depth to legs and chest so happy there

Im sure it will come together.


----------



## Team1

one more. side chest my best pose probably but a bit of a gash angle for it. like this though for the depth to legs and the chunky striations in glutage


----------



## Simon m

Very good chest and legs, in fact your legs kill everyone on that stage. Just need some good back and shoulder thickness and width and with your Choir Boy hips, you'll do very well


----------



## Team1

In the first pics i stuck on a vasculator and it went gash. just mae me sweat and looked over glazed when infact i didt even have any on at all. Damn it. Only good thing was we learned from this and thus didnt put and vascularot on Brian - who is a sweaty sweaty b&stard and may have melted into a puddle of tan on the stage


----------



## najybomb

looking top in those photos mate. you are right looking narrow on the shoulders, but it could also be changed via different posing mate.


----------



## Team1

Simon m said:


> Very good chest and legs, in fact your legs kill everyone on that stage. Just need some good back and shoulder thickness and width and with your Choir Boy hips, you'll do very well


Cheers mate although they didnt kill the really talll lads in the class - Silverchair on here. h s a top lad. Was brand new and looking there he deserved his place for sure. 6 foot 7 tal and still as awesome as that!


----------



## Team1

najybomb said:


> looking top in those photos mate. you are right looking narrow on the shoulders, but it could also be changed via different posing mate.


Thanks mate. I as happy with my size and condition on the Saturday. It was bigger and better than the qualifyer so cant complain. blatant room for size and a bit more dryness in the lower half

problem with being narrow from the front is this is the very first impression to the judges. It needs fixing but im on it


----------



## najybomb

perhaps bringing your chest higher? i have photos of me doing variations of different poses and have looked similarly narrow like you in certain ones mate. maybe perhaps try it? just try different types and photograph them compare and go with the best.


----------



## Team1

najybomb said:


> perhaps bringing your chest higher? i have photos of me doing variations of different poses and have looked similarly narrow like you in certain ones mate. maybe perhaps try it? just try different types and photograph them compare and go with the best.


good point mate. need to work on it from more than just throwing metal about

will take that on board and work on that


----------



## Haimer

Glad to see a more positive outlook coming out now bro.

You can take a lot of positives from those photos - chest, legs & abs looks great. Plus your side quarter turn looks quality, great vacuum!

Just need to take the negatives and hit them hard in the gym!!


----------



## rs007

looking superb in amongst some clearly seasoned guys.

If I can nail my reload thing I am working on, and you can scrape in just under weight limit then we start filling you up, I think the difference would be dramatic...


----------



## Team1

well i was 81kg. My limit was 86 but tbh i knew i was well under and didneven "stand tall" was 180.5cm. I could be a cm taller lol and got another kg on that limit. Could probbaly live dangerously and aim to be 11lb of tissue bigger infact. then fill out further. Thats gonna take time though but not impossible. Just gotta get it on the right places. im sure i could grow my fat ass a few pounds in the nextmonth or two if i keep squatting heavy....whch im doign a little less of

I look like the wee young boy among men up there at points :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lookin good rab 

to be a contender i think you need to bring up your delts. as astonishing as that sounds to myself because i have seen you in real life and seen ur delts and they are ****in AWSOME. but next to those guys your delts dont look as wide. so you need to bring up your delt width and overall chest neck and traps area needs more mass. your legs are good but just need some more muscle on your delts, chest, neck and traps area's IMO

i've seen u in real life but and those pics dont do u justice. Your a monster in real life but on stage next to those guys you dont look like a monster :S

more muscle baby 

just my opinions and tips.

compared to some of those guys i might even go as far as saying you need to put *a lot more width* onto your delts  but i'm sure you realise this and thats why you are hammering heavy side laterals 

me and you both mate lol


----------



## Team1

Monster in real life :lol:

Delts and back need all 10lb across them i have left in weight limit damn it :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok mate i'm going to be brutally honest with you and give my expert opinion (joke  )

negatives= (prepare yourself ! lol)

first of all i am just letting you know all of this because i love you and i want you to succeed and be a monster on stage.

i think in some shots you do look a little out of your league. Thats harsh to hear somthing like that but its just a feeling i felt when looking through the pictures. HAVING SAID THAT it was the brits and these guys are the cream of the crop and you are still very young in the sport and it is your first year of competing.

just to clarify i am not saying you were WAY out of your league. you looked awsome and didnt look out of place in some shots but what i am saying is that in SOME shots i felt a little tiny bit like "yeh you look a wee bit out of your league at this level". So dont be too struck by what i have said. i'm only saying a little tiny TINY bit out of your depth but as i said you are young and relatively new to the sport (compared to the other competitors) so you have plenty of time to grow.

your jokey comment about looking like a young boy amoungst men (made me cry with laughter) but there is some truth amoungst that joke. In terms of a young guy who's muscles are no where near their peaks and maturity standing next to some well matured physiques.

i think your delts need hammered to compete at this level and your chest and neck area dont appear as thick and muscled as some other competitors. your legs are great but need more size.

I think in general more overall mass on your physique as you already have good shape and flow to your physique (everything seems decently proportioned) but in general you need more muscle to compete at this level and be a contender.

having said all that i now want to try and build back up your confidence having just knocked you side ways 

positives=

YOU ARE YOUNG (plenty of time to grow and mature)

YOU ARE STILL RELATIVELY INEXPERIENCED (compared with others, so again you have time to mature and gain the stage experience and presence)

YOU HAVE A GOOD TEAM AROUND YOU (brian , rams, mark, and the daz-myster 5000  )

YOUR PHYSIQUE AT PRESENT IS FECKIN AWSOME ! like seriously i want your physique right now fs lol, you are my inspiration and when i train in the gym i think of you and what you look like and it drives me further to get bigger. I am envyous, inspired, determined and in aww of your physique cause its feckin amazing. (all i am saying before is that to compete with the crem de la crem then you need to bring up the points i mentioned)

the reason why i am telling you all of this is because theres no point in sugar coating things and saying "you look perfect" when you have areas that need work. Its all well and good for me to say "you look amazing and have no weaknessess" but that doesnt give you something to work with and wont bring up your weak points. I need to be harsh and true with you to bring out the best in you and to see you succeed !

so you know what you need to work on and i look forward to see you getting even more immense 

ps- love love love, amaizng physique, inspire me, you are my inspiration that i can succeed and i am forever going to be behind you and supporting you  :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

:innocent:


----------



## Team1

Yep your right mate. Was a bit out my leage in some shots

Need more size to top half

That about sums up your war & peace post? :lol:

Glad you were harsh mate. Before you were I was thinking I was the man and you sayin that has given me the realisation I need to improve and has inspired me to new heights

So thanks Daz

Ps. I'm being sarcastic

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Yep your right mate. Was a bit out my leage in some shots
> 
> Need more size to top half
> 
> That about sums up your war & peace post? :lol:
> 
> Glad you were harsh mate. Before you were I was thinking I was the man and you sayin that has given me the realisation I need to improve and has inspired me to new heights
> 
> So thanks Daz
> 
> Ps. I'm being sarcastic
> 
> :lol:


lol :thumb: :thumb : glad to help mad man 

btw i included myself in "the team" because brian and rams are good for you cause of their knowledge and wisdom, mark for his amazing ability to push you beyond failure and then beyond some more lol, and me for my enthusiasm which is infectious and the fact that i am your apprentice and the best way to learn somthing is by teaching it. So from you teaching me and guiding me YOU in turn are learning so - no problem you can guide me anytime and YOU ARE welcome :thumb:

:tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Daz

You talk sh!te

Your back on the stab list. Quite an achievemnt considering in not dieting


----------



## Simon m

Feck me - he's a right poofter.

I've told you the score, but sad to say Daz did make one good point I failed on (and he got the legs bit wrong - tool) muscle maturity - couple more years amigo and you'll have that as well.

Anyway enough of being nice just train hard and "feel" the weights more


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Your back on the stab list. Quite an achievemnt considering in not dieting


Fcukin pmsl!

Rab your a c0ck tho....you look awesome in those pics....ok not as good as some of the guys (obvious or you'd have come first) but consider this....it was your first Bristish finals...not your last....if it was your last then suppose you can be gutted that your delts were a little smaller and a little narrow, but at the end of the day you didn't know that until you dieted down....if these are the 'before' pics...imagine the 'after' pics  You can clearly see the canvas you need to work on. Condition was awesome and you have more strong points (Chest, Lower body) than weak points so get on it hard, have a productive year and blow them away next time.

ur a top cnut Rab :thumbup1: (think thats the correct scotsman terminology?!)

Forget the standing lat raises with 30kg, heavy military press and get back on the seated lat raises and isolate them bad boys when they are cooking, split front and rear delts so you can beast them.

On your quater turns get your rear arm right back behind so you can see all your side an a little lat to make you look deeper.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Feck me - he's a right poofter.


dont be jealous 

i'm sure somebody loves you too :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> Fcukin pmsl!
> 
> Rab your a c0ck tho....you look awesome in those pics....ok not as good as some of the guys (obvious or you'd have come first) but consider this....it was your first Bristish finals...not your last....if it was your last then suppose you can be gutted that your delts were a little smaller and a little narrow, but at the end of the day you didn't know that until you dieted down....if these are the 'before' pics...imagine the 'after' pics  You can clearly see the canvas you need to work on. Condition was awesome and you have more strong points (Chest, Lower body) than weak points so get on it hard, have a productive year and blow them away next time.
> 
> ur a top cnut Rab :thumbup1: (think thats the correct scotsman terminology?!)
> 
> Forget the standing lat raises with 30kg, heavy military press and get back on the seated lat raises and isolate them bad boys when they are cooking, split front and rear delts so you can beast them.
> 
> On your quater turns get your rear arm right back behind so you can see all your side an a little lat to make you look deeper.


Entirely agree nothing much else to add

except Dazz = on RS 9mm in the face list

And I am not talking about my penis, despite the coincidence that 9mm is in fact my erect length


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Entirely agree nothing much else to add
> 
> except Dazz = on RS 9mm in the face list
> 
> And I am not talking about my penis, despite the coincidence that 9mm is in fact my erect length


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

why am i on your gun in the face list :no::no: :surrender: :crying:

wheres the love ?

love love love :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> why am i on your gun in the face list :no::no: :surrender: :crying:
> 
> wheres the love ?
> 
> love love love :thumb:


Where I come from son, thats is love, and you be damn thankful for it


----------



## D92

Team1 said:


> Glad you were harsh mate. Before you were I was thinking I was the man and you sayin that has given me the realisation I need to improve and has inspired me to new heights
> 
> So thanks Daz
> 
> Ps. I'm being sarcastic
> 
> :lol:


Funniest Post EVERRRRRRRR :laugh:


----------



## DEJ

Stritations in chest are unreal mate. Looking great


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> dont be jealous
> 
> i'm sure somebody loves you too :thumbup1:


Although Simon lives in London Daz. He will be at next years NABBA Scotland and UKBFF in Paisley. Thats the thing with Forums. You DO eventually meet people if you are competing

He is a nice guy but is a bit tepremental and has been known to break people in two or make small holes in them with small pieces of lead

Do you want this Daz? :whistling:



Magic Torch said:


> Fcukin pmsl!
> 
> Rab your a c0ck tho....you look awesome in those pics....ok not as good as some of the guys (obvious or you'd have come first) but consider this....it was your first Bristish finals...not your last....if it was your last then suppose you can be gutted that your delts were a little smaller and a little narrow, but at the end of the day you didn't know that until you dieted down....if these are the 'before' pics...imagine the 'after' pics  You can clearly see the canvas you need to work on. Condition was awesome and you have more strong points (Chest, Lower body) than weak points so get on it hard, have a productive year and blow them away next time.
> 
> ur a top cnut Rab :thumbup1: (think thats the correct scotsman terminology?!)
> 
> Forget the standing lat raises with 30kg, heavy military press and get back on the seated lat raises and isolate them bad boys when they are cooking, split front and rear delts so you can beast them.
> 
> On your quater turns get your rear arm right back behind so you can see all your side an a little lat to make you look deeper.


WIll vary stuff mate with delt training. I did believe it or not bring them up a little in thort time i had to bulk

I agree mate re having done good. I am really happy with how the year went and at the end of the day i achieved my target of getting to the sunday final

I do think though that me being harsh on myslef i s a good thing. If i thought i looked good id be more complacent but tbh feeling you have a lot to be done but feel positive about it is what going to have be batter on for the months and months its gonna take me to get the job done.

In short...ive came a long way in a short period of time...but have a long way to go yet to get to the top end of the class. Im sure im goign to get there...slowly but i will im pretty confident


----------



## Silverchair

Alrite Rab, am following this thread and am glad to see your so motivated to improve. Motivation is the key and you've got bags of it! Keep up the good work and will be following your progress.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment a couple of pages back  i'm back to the grind stone now too! time to get some growing done!!!


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Although Simon lives in London Daz. He will be at next years NABBA Scotland and UKBFF in Paisley. Thats the thing with Forums. You DO eventually meet people if you are competing
> 
> He is a nice guy but is a bit tepremental and has been known to break people in two or make small holes in them with small pieces of lead
> 
> Do you want this Daz? :whistling:


Come on Rab, I'm only a [email protected] when I'm sober, buy me a drink and I love the world!

And I haven't actually hurt anyone (badly) this century, although the bloke with the replica shooter a few months back almost got it, lucky he put that down when I told him


----------



## Team1

Silverchair said:


> Alrite Rab, am following this thread and am glad to see your so motivated to improve. Motivation is the key and you've got bags of it! Keep up the good work and will be following your progress.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the compliment a couple of pages back  i'm back to the grind stone now too! time to get some growing done!!!


On with the job mate. Nobody can do it for you

Do you keep a journl or that anywhere?


----------



## Team1

Simon m said:


> Come on Rab, I'm only a [email protected] when I'm sober, buy me a drink and I love the world!
> 
> And I haven't actually hurt anyone (badly) this century, although the bloke with the replica shooter a few months back almost got it, lucky he put that down when I told him


I know mate...but Daz is one of those examples that i though it best to heed a bit of warning to, else your century of not hurting people (badly) may come to an end. He has that effect :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

^^^^ :laugh:

i'm harmless, i'm like a kitten, how can you hurt a kitten ? :thumb:


----------



## D92

With a brick...air rifle...pit bull.....boot to the mid-section, take your pick Daveee lol


----------



## rs007

D92 said:


> With a brick...air rifle...pit bull.....boot to the mid-section, take your pick Daveee lol


Shooting kittens with air rifles is always good craic.

Reminds me of back in saigon


----------



## Team1

Lots of things are harmless Daz. But upon reading your last inspirational essay you posted a page back well...no judge in the land would lock you up for ending your life after todays post


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Lots of things are harmless Daz. But upon reading your last inspirational essay you posted a page back well...no judge in the land would lock you up for ending your life after todays post


 Sad thing is Rab, Daz thinks you're kidding about me....

Although I'm a reformed character and no longer in that line of work, I'm sure in the right circumstances I could relieve those halcyon days...

Bit like Arnie, in Commando,


----------



## Team1

Well its not there yet Simon, but your a mate and i hope if i ever have to give you "the call" you could sort it out for me

:lol:


----------



## Silverchair

Team1 said:


> On with the job mate. Nobody can do it for you
> 
> Do you keep a journl or that anywhere?


Too right no one can do it for you. Hard work all the way.

No mate, don't have a journal on here. Back into training hard and heavy now tho and diet is nearly back on track....nearly! much the same as you!

Just focussed on having a productive offseason and get some good gains under my belt.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

:bounce:


----------



## Team1

Silverchair said:


> Too right no one can do it for you. Hard work all the way.
> 
> No mate, don't have a journal on here. Back into training hard and heavy now tho and diet is nearly back on track....nearly! much the same as you!
> 
> Just focussed on having a productive offseason and get some good gains under my belt.


Good stuff mate. much like me then...just slowly sorting the diet back out taking bits of crap out here and there lol. spread the pain

You gonna be back up there next year? I might be dsoinhe Scttish shos but certainly not the British. Got too much on from the summer right through


----------



## Silverchair

yeah, i nailed the junk to begin with but have reigned it in to a reasonable level now! everything jst tasted soo good after the show lol!

not sure what the plan is for next yr yet. as i said i want a productive off season then will reassess. not really in any rush tho. got time on my side and want to do things right!

thats good you'll be doing the scottish shows, bet your looking forward to dieting for tht!!!! lol.

and i don't blame you for not doing the british, preping for that and sorting a wedding would break many a man!


----------



## Team1

Have sorted Diet out not too bad. Not as "clean" or perfect as i normall do but tbh im not giving a sh!t right now in that way. As long as its mostly clean i aint gonna fret over a bit of bread/wheat and milk.

Im an early start. First meal is 6am and the first chicken meal is 10.30...about as early as the moany b&stards i work with can handle the oh so offensive smell of chicken for breakfast

Meal 1

100g muesli

ss milk

60g BSD whey

Meal 2

70g oats

20g BSD whey

Meal 3

200g chicken

50g rice

rice cakes

banana

Meal 4

200g chicken

50g rice

rice cakes

banana

Meal 5

Various. Eggs/burgers/chicken...whatever. plenty grub anyway

Train

Meal 6

60g whey

BSD Glyco replenish

Turkish delight/haribo

Meal 7

Red Meat usually a good 250-300g lean bee mince as chilli

Some carbs - kidney beans, potato

Meal 8

Some whey

Peanut butter

*********

Some set meals and some others im beling a bit more flexible with which is unusual for me. Usually qute anal even of season but i dont think its doign me any favours tbh. My appetite is crap. i struggle to make the kcals up thus eating something i cant be fuked with is counter productive when id be better with 2 lean home made burgers and wholemeal rolls which can scoff down no bother unless sick of them obviously


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Well its not there yet Simon, but your a mate and i hope if i ever have to give you "the call" you could sort it out for me
> 
> :lol:


Just doubled my test for the next month, so in the right frame of mind:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Just doubled my test for the next month, so in the right frame of mind:lol:


ditto ^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Simon i think that was some sort of threat? ^


----------



## Haimer

Do you usually have a pro/fat meal before bed? Something I have been feeling the benefit from of late, not so bloated upon waking and left really hungry for meal 1!


----------



## Team1

Hi mate

Yes Ive did this for a long time mate. im not sure if it make a difference with bloat....it just seems the more sensible time to stick in a wee bit of fat. Get the carbs all don n dusted through the day

Im always hungry in the mornings.


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Simon i think that was some sort of threat? ^


Really?

Wow, someone who has never met me, who has been told by someone who has met me that I'm tangy then decides to threaten me.... that's a very bone thing to do!

However, I'm in a good mood, I've just watched Australia beat New Zealand, so I'm inclined to let this go. That being said, this could be taken a sign of weakness.

Rab, I'll go out and train, then decide whether I should fly up and smack the little runt about:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Really?
> 
> Wow, someone who has never met me, who has been told by someone who has met me that I'm tangy then decides to threaten me.... that's a very bone thing to do!
> 
> However, I'm in a good mood, I've just watched Australia beat New Zealand, so I'm inclined to let this go. That being said, this could be taken a sign of weakness.
> 
> Rab, I'll go out and train, then decide whether I should fly up and smack the little runt about:lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

this is friendly banter isnt it....... :innocent: :confused1:

ISNT IT ? .......:sad::no::no: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Team1

Training going good. Strength coming along but still caution required for tendons which are a little behind.

DB SHoulder press up to 55k for 6 or 7 reps today with a sub standard spotter whom i didnt trust. my usual friend and TP Mark23 had to work. What a selfish b&stard. I hate him too infact

Will persist with the DB press as my bread and butter and change this over when i plateau. Sidel aterals are varying. heavy standing and seated lighter.


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> this is friendly banter isnt it....... :innocent: :confused1:
> 
> ISNT IT ? .......:sad::no::no: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Of course it is, just make sure you go to those shows, just so we can meet:whistling:


----------



## Team1

So you can meet or meat?


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> So you can meet or meat?


I'm straight mate, no matter how many times you ask, I'm not like you:lol:


----------



## Team1

The best of them can be worn down Simon..... plus you went to public School, played rugby and been in the army...... so you must have AT LEAST have had a little tickle bum fun at some point during that impressive repertoire of homoer0tic history

You also sound like Dale Winton :lol:

***********

Biceps well punished today. Unusual to get them sore. Good to be moving up the weights again with everything int he gym making PBs and that. Makes you feel more confident that this hard trainign and progress with weight combined with a LOT of food, short intense workouts, rest day s and a rebound blast of aas...i cant do anything but grow shirly


----------



## dixie normus

Simon m said:


> I'm straight mate, no matter how many times you ask, I'm not like you:lol:


I'm sure all the other public schoolboys were straight too :lol:


----------



## Team1

Weight has risen and seems to be settled-ish at 208lb...say 15 stone.

can see me continuing to eat a lot or as much as my now reduced appetite will let me and try to grow up til the start/1st week in December then do a wee 3 week diet/cut/prime..whatever you wana call it and remove a nice skim of the fat ive gained. See where im at and then chill over xmas...well...chill again food wise and train my usual through the period.

Thats the schedule and ill see how im looking come the end of january after another 6 weeks of growing post december diet/prime


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

your gonna start dieting as soon as january fs !

MAD MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> your gonna start dieting as soon as january fs !
> 
> MAD MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !


What would be wrong with starting to Diet January?

But anyways....if didnt say that Dense Dave. Take perhaps a minute longer to read posts :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Aye what would be wrong with starting dieting Jan?

I am starting my diet today for shows in April next year - I'm gonna make that classic class if it fvcking kills me :lol:


----------



## Team1

With your big old bones and cow calfs there would be nothing left of you at 13.5 stone :lol:

ANd exactly on the diet...anyways...i said i was starting a diet in December douche bag


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> With your big old bones and cow calfs there would be nothing left of you at 13.5 stone :lol:
> 
> *ANd exactly on the diet...anyways...i said i was starting a diet in December douche bag*


I actually read post, was just asking Daz what was wrong with starting Jan since he seemed horrified at prospect :lol:

PS happy Monday morning, ***


----------



## Team1

I know you did. Shudda pointed out that was for the extra curricular help of Dazza as he has difficulty looking before he leaps...and to add to his horror that im dieting again so soon :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

gutten morgan to you both 

is it not the last thing on your mind after doing a show !?

i would want to be as far away from dieting and treadmills as possible after doing a show lol !

i know i certainly dont wanna see any of it for a good few months and i only did a 13week cut. Cant imagine how you must feel after doing a proper contest prep and contest !


----------



## Team1

But Why not January Daz? Afterall the shows start in mid/end April

See thats the difference between winenrs and losers Daz. We will be back on it and you wont be....despite us already being super freaky awesome :lol:


----------



## rs007

Yup dazz we are awesome

sorry to say it, but you'll never achieve your dream of standing on the O stage with that attitude - quite frankly, you sir, are a slacker



:lol:


----------



## kitt81

looks like all the usual suspects will be on the diet wagon again!! myself included!!


----------



## Team1

kitt81 said:


> looks like all the usual suspects will be on the diet wagon again!! myself included!!


Oh no. Its not gonna be pretty :laugh:

Ill be dieting and bulking away but not gonna know if im doing the Scottish shows till much later on. Ill probaby diet ect with a view to them in secret as my family and part of Fiona are against it wih the wedding.

Ill just diet in secret and be loking the part 4 weeks out..make it impossible not to do it :lol: be like "Hey Fliona look how awesome i look....Im gonna have to do this sh!t" :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Lol good luck dieting in secret from fiona loooool!


----------



## kitt81

Team1 said:


> Oh no. Its not gonna be pretty :laugh:
> 
> Ill be dieting and bulking away but not gonna know if im doing the Scottish shows till much later on. Ill probaby diet ect with a view to them in secret as my family and part of Fiona are against it wih the wedding.
> 
> Ill just diet in secret and be loking the part 4 weeks out..make it impossible not to do it :lol: be like "Hey Fliona look how awesome i look....Im gonna have to do this sh!t" :thumb:


LMAO!! good wi keepin that quiet!!! :lol: :lol: if nothing else it will keep you from getting down on yourself in the midst of hard diet when you are being all ninja-like about dieting!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

yup

Fiona - Can we go far a bar lunch

Rab - erm naw hen sorry im not feeling well...im away to do cardio

Fiona - do you think im fcuking stupid...i know what you rup to

:lol:

Its just not gonna wash


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> yup
> 
> Fiona - Can we go far a bar lunch
> 
> Rab - erm naw hen sorry im not feeling well...im away to do cardio
> 
> Fiona - do you think im fcuking stupid...i know what you rup to
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Its just not gonna wash


Buy a dog.....sorry a dug? is that right?

Get an old greyhound that needs walking 5 x a day :lol: Sorry luv gotta take the mutt out again....


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> yup
> 
> Fiona - Can we go far a bar lunch
> 
> Rab - erm naw hen sorry im not feeling well...im away to do cardio
> 
> Fiona - do you think im fcuking stupid...i know what you rup to
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Its just not gonna wash


yeah you can, you just gotta order a salad or sommat with your protein shake which you can stealthily sup with each bite of tasty leaf. (no I aint joking):laugh:


----------



## Team1

Dug Jamie :lol: bang on. Im allergic to the buggers though else id love a dug.

Kami. She would be on to me with that mate. Salad? I dont eat salads when i go for a pub lunch....Steak pies or Lasagna is how i roll ad she knows this :lol:

********

Training going good. Incline Db pressing 60kg bells tonight comfortably with caution still to injury potential. Got 7 reps and will stick to these for another week or two and keepoing up the reps

Hope im growing. theres enough food and special supplements going in and im training hard so cant be far wrong. PB's starting to roll in now. I usually find the strengh comes first then the size afterwards


----------



## rs007

hey mate, on the stealth dieting thing.

RK reckons I should take next year out too, so here is my plan, and it is working well so far.

Keep dieting under the guise of "trying things out while I am still lean". It works mate, the silly bitch has swallowed it hook line and sinker


----------



## Team1

Just LOL'd at that "silly b!tch" :lol:

Im gonna be doign a wee diet in a month or so.....jst when i feel ive got the size gains im gonna from this blast of rebound bulking and start to get soft.....knock the crap off and see where it leaves me at

just tell lies :lol:

Nah. Ill just hav to see how it all goes tbh. Not going through it unless it can be done pretty stress free and i can still function and work plenty hours.

Plus i want to be growing a lot. Not gong back up ther unless im significantly better again


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

keep it up ya big maniac 

inspiring me everyday so keep pushing and pushing and i'm doing the same.

lookin forward to coming back up (or down, where ever the **** ayrshire is on the map) in a month or so having made some decent gains since last time you seen me. Thats whats motivating me the most right now is trying to impress you and get your approval in a months time (obveously cant expect me to be HUGE in a month but at least have made some impressive gains) thats whats pushing me for that extra rep and that extra drop set.

punishing myself day in and day out for YOUR approval ya pr**k !

ANGRY DETERMINATION loooooooooooooooooool :laugh:

:tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Daz. You are quite scary and almost sound like some sort of crazy stalker who has a bedroom full of pictures of me with cut out pics of yourself stuck on beside me

Not me you have to impress. Its yourself. You are the one who needs to get thejob doen if you want to step on a Bodybuilding stage


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

^^^^ :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

**** you ya pr**k be flattered that someone looks up to you ! :tongue:

  

:beer:


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> hey mate, on the stealth dieting thing.
> 
> RK reckons I should take next year out too, so here is my plan, and it is working well so far.
> 
> Keep dieting under the guise of "trying things out while I am still lean". It works mate, *the silly bitch has swallowed it hook line and sinker*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i hope she reads this then posts pics of what she did with your body!!! fkin nutter!! :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

kitt81 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: i hope she reads this then posts pics of what she did with your body!!! fkin nutter!! :lol:


loool :laugh::laugh: x2


----------



## RedKola

lol This silly bitch is gonna get revennnngggee! :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

say goodbye to your penis rams lool !

if she offers you an un-expected blowjob SAY NO !

she'll bite it off !

all 9mm of it !


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> hey mate, on the stealth dieting thing.
> 
> RK reckons I should take next year out too, so here is my plan, and it is working well so far.
> 
> Keep dieting under the guise of "trying things out while I am still lean". It works mate, the silly bitch has swallowed it hook line and sinker


Plus by posting in Rab's thread she'll never see what you said as she's unlikely to want to see what the horsefaced swimmer is upto!

Good thinking as always!


----------



## Team1

Simon. You are gonna get taken down one of these days old silverback. ok ..maybe not yet...you broke 3 of my ribs giving me a bear hug at Nottingham when drunk, but soon i will have my day!

:lol:

**************

Feeling a tad run down

Possibly a combo of a wee bit of a cold I picked up, stress at work and training being quite hard at it.

Work is going to be manic and stressful for a considerable time with the schedule we have right now. Only plus side is some overtime to help clear my feet after the shows and pay for the wedding which aint cheap

Mouth full of ulcers, feel tired despite early beds and a blocked nose. Other than that im brand new :lol:

Considering upping the volume and dropping the intensity slightly with training for a week. slower and squeeze stuff that will stimulate me but not be quite so taxing I don't think. See if this seems to help.

Keeping food nice and high still. Shooting for pretty much a kg of meat/poultry/fish etc combo per day along with plenty shakes and a good whack of carbs and some fats. very simple approach really that isn't causing me to be overly hard on myself. just make up the numbers kinda thing


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Simon. You are gonna get taken down one of these days old silverback. ok ..maybe not yet...you broke 3 of my ribs giving me a bear hug at Nottingham when drunk, but soon i will have my day!
> 
> :lol:


Sorry about that.... :whistling:

My eyesight is failing, my knees, ankles, and shoulders are giving out, I don't get wood every morning, but I've still got fight in me:lol:


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Sorry about that.... :whistling:
> 
> My eyesight is failing, my knees, ankles, and shoulders are giving out, I don't get wood every morning, but I've still got fight in me:lol:


I just got this image of you as Jason Bourne in the 3rd book (not the movies, good, but entirely different story)

ie

some run down half died auld bastard what can still kick ass when required

far off?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not scared, chances are we won't meet until British shows next year, you'll def have forgot any comments I made by then, senility is a wonderful thing :lol:

Man Im smokin' today, totally smokin!

PS did I call Rab a fanny, pretty sure I did somewhere, but I'll call him it here again for good measure

Rab, you're a FANNY


----------



## Team1

Simon is ment to be staying at mine next year for the ukbff but he advised me he was gonna pump my missus so I'm having to reconsider :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> I just got this image of you as Jason Bourne in the 3rd book (not the movies, good, but entirely different story)
> 
> ie
> 
> some run down half died auld bastard what can still kick ass when required
> 
> far off?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bourne, I'd **** im!

I'm a hasbean mate, but I was a bit tangy in my early years, but I'm also born again which I don't speak about much as you get sh!te for it, so Im much nicer than I used to be. Very much a family man, and Mrs M calls me a "sentimental old fool". But guess what, I prefer that version of me.

I'm also really looking forward to meeting up with Rab, Fiona, Mark, Brian and Steve again, and seeing you are your lovely wife.

You guys really show what training and dedication is about as I get the impression that where you live is rough and it would be easy to conform and be a loser like loads of your contemparies


----------



## Team1

Simon Your Welcome up to mine any weekend just about for training. Flights to Glasgow Prestwick airport are cheap.

Yes...the entire West of Scotland is pretty much rough and a sh!thole mate. Theres a few nice areas with pretend posh people. Nothing like you though :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

just make sure and tell me when simon is coming over to scotland so i can get a flight out of the country :thumb: 

............:no: :crying: :surrender:


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> just make sure and tell me when simon is coming over to scotland so i can get a flight out of the country :thumb:
> 
> ............:no: :crying: :surrender:


It would be good to meet, mate and train with evey one, I'd train twice per day, then eat steak and go for a sauna, then wrestle - no ****:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Sauna?

:lol:

Mate we dont even have working showers in our gym

It adds an even more dry elemet to a dry bumming in the showers.......not even a bit of H2o to take the sting off it. All your left with is gentemans lube (a good bit of spit on yer cock)


----------



## dixie normus

Team1 said:


> Sauna?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Mate we dont even have working showers in our gym
> 
> It adds an even more dry elemet to a dry bumming in the showers.......not even a bit of H2o to take the sting off it. All your left with is gentemans lube (a good bit of spit on yer cock)


The posh one is used to this...


----------



## Simon m

Great picture, a few lads letting off steam in a nice safe environment, no one get hurt, lovely!


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Great picture, a few lads letting off steam in a nice safe environment, no one get hurt, lovely!


And I feel I must just point out, that black fella has some super seperation in his back, and also his hams/glutes.

Incidentally, what a nice bit of girth on the fella immediately behind him (he is eyeing up some chocolate ass clearly)


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> And I must just point out, that black fella has some super seperation in his back, and also his hams/glutes.
> 
> And what a nice bit of girth on the fell immediately behind him (eyeing up some chocolate ass clearly)


 Good spot mate, I reckon that's how you get striated glutes as well.


----------



## RedKola

dixie normus said:


> The posh one is used to this...


Is it wrong that I feel slightly turned on by this pic? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Is it wrong that I feel slightly turned on by this pic? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


 :confused1:

but you feel physically sick when I do gay stuff??????

sh1t did I think that or say it


----------



## Simon m

RedKola said:


> Is it wrong that I feel slightly turned on by this pic? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Is Ramers get turn on? That's when it's wrong!


----------



## jstarcarr

Team1 said:


> Sauna?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Mate we dont even have working showers in our gym
> 
> It adds an even more dry elemet to a dry bumming in the showers.......not even a bit of H2o to take the sting off it. All your left with is gentemans lube (a good bit of spit on yer cock)


There is no showers in my gym or evan a sink , they dont want you filling up your water bottle with tap water, there is evan a sign sayin no protein from outside to be consumed on the premises , now thats bad.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok i must be homophobic cause that picture has ruined my whole day now !

i really wish i didnt see that !

****ED UP !

extremely disturbing !


----------



## Team1

Would it have been disturbing if it was a bunch of chicks Daz?

Chill out. Consensual man on man loving is nothing to get all sh!tty about

Infact. You almost protest too much?

hmmmm


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

no no i really dont like it and it has seriously ruined my hetrosexual day of football and drinking beer............ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> It would be good to meet, mate and train with evey one, I'd train twice per day, then eat steak and go for a sauna, then wrestle - no ****:laugh:


lol sounds good 

it would be great to meet you simon. Train insane in the membrane the way the glencairn boys do :thumb: (unfortunately i am not one of them:sad::sad: but have trained with some of them and they are NUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTEEERRRRSSS  )

especially that rab c^nt he is off his heed, pure tuned to planet pluto, know ? puure n aw tht runnin aboot, fling'n weights aboot toon like noh mens bus-ness, ken what a know about knowing know !? (thats my ayrshire impression  )

:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Daz get to fcuk out my journal.

Your making more of a mess with your sh!e talk than Dixie and rammers with pics of ghay bumming


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

"your makin a mess"

that was a genuine laugh out loud moment :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dixie normus

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ok i must be homophobic cause that picture has ruined my whole day now !
> 
> i really wish i didnt see that !
> 
> ****ED UP !
> 
> extremely disturbing !


only cause you're not the one getting a length from token:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

dixie normus said:


> only cause you're not the one getting a length from token:lol: :lol:


from token :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb:

reps for genuinely making me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Would it have been disturbing if it was a bunch of chicks Daz?
> 
> Chill out. Consensual man on man loving is nothing to get all sh!tty about
> 
> Infact. You almost protest too much?
> 
> hmmmm


Since when is bumming a bloke considered ghey????

Poofs the lot of you:lol:


----------



## Team1

Right

Decidedill kee some actual training tuff on here aswell instead of just my bleating about this n that. Bit of detail of training to go along with dry bumming and all that good stuff

***********

Today

*Back, Rear Delts & Chest*

*Rack Deads* knee height double overhand

100k x10

140k x5

180k x5

200k x10

235k x5 from half way up quads just to feel the weight and break into it. Sh!t thats a lot of weigt to hold

*Flat DB Press*

35k x12

45k x12

45k x10

50k x8

60k x8

65k x7

*Yates Rows* Barbell double overhand

100k x10

120k x10

140k x9...rest pause...+3 ...drop set...100k x6

*DB Rear delts Superset with Reverse Fly Machine*

wee warmup set

18k bells x12....3/4 stack of fly machine x8

***********************

Really good workout today. Feeling right good in the gym and in general. The agression and confidence is there for productive workouts and im hitting the PB's now even although for the likes of flat DB i was slightly short of failure as a little tender and risk of injury is quite high...65k for 7 is a PB and was unassisted

Racks are bedding in. Thats a few weeks of these now and getting more comfy with them. I do think this is what i need for my back.

Yates was on te money with the barbell. running the bar up my lega and driving back with elbows and squeezing back.

By the time i did rear delts they were fried. Would usually manage much more weight than that but stuck at that and got a better squeeze.

Feeling confident if i keep the workouts and timings sensible and the food good n high im going to see some good size over the next few weeks. I always find the new strength comes first then the new tissue afterwards


----------



## Team1

We have up to 75k mate. ill get them once at full tendon health and a little more stronger

I usually do deads from the floor. Weak as sh!t at tem - my achilles but yes as you say im certain my biger assand hams do all the driving and by the time back kicks into the movement the momentum gained from ass and hams means little work for back. This shows as im racking not much more an deadlifting from the floor

gear. 1ml of t400 and 1ml of NPP (nandralone prop) twice a week....with a little test prop in there as i have some left from the shows and i really like it...so in essence its sus im taking right? Really liking this with the NPP.

just stopped my t3 which i kept on at 25mcg a day post show

still taking about 3.5mg of letro a week appx. bit sporadic with it but keeping it going as i got a c*nt of an estro rebound the last diet-bulk from shows and ended up with estro issues mostly very very puffy and deep cystilic spots on my back that were a bitch and took an age to clear - just in time for the Brits


----------



## hilly

ruaidhri said:


> it's the t400 i'm using myself (prochem), a bit disappointed with it (5.5 weeks in now) but i think thats cos i started straight off the back of a winny cycle (my first cycle). it seems to be kicking in nicely now though, and with tren ace at 75-100mg oed i expect to make big gains in the last 4 weeks. dreading the night sweats etc though!
> 
> so would you recommend npp? dunno for next cycle if i want to go higher test or add something like this in
> 
> nice journal mate, i'll be reading. and get a vid up when you hit those 75k bells!


thing people dont realise with the t400 with prochem is half of it is undecantone which has a very long half life. which altho scientificaly shouldnt make much sense most seem to report a delay in gains compared to straight test.

im with rabs here also npp great drug. i dont get as much water retention as i do from deca.

nice looking working rabs. used to do chest and back together myself last year and will be doing it again next. was a chest/back, legs, shoulders,biceps and triceps split. worked great for strength etc.

rack pulls from the knee just me break my pb by 20kg this week and pull 240 from the ground. ohh tren might of helped a little as well :lol:


----------



## Team1

Yes mate the undecanoate is right slow and also a bit of consideration for coming off time wise if doing pct aswell

npp is looking to me like something im gonna really like and use again mate thatsas far as i can say right now

Hilly

orkouts are a bit different right now. a bit of mixing n matching the best of different styls of training into what i feel is right for me justow. plenty back nddhulder work. little less chest and very little legs....just for a wee while and se what the results say about it

Vry basic workouts though. Nothing fancy required i dont think..just trying to make sure im working my back more effectively and making it grow like a need it to


----------



## Simon m

Journals gone down hill of late, 3 pages without gehysex!


----------



## hilly

sensible training is were its at mate. im now just doing really 2 exercises for a body part one session and 2 the next to focus on what i feek needs work were.

little bit of thought goes a long way. i fell into the trap of looking into my diet to much and not enough attention into exercise selection at one point


----------



## Team1

pretty much me right now

just thinking each day...right....ive got 1k of meat/chicken ectto get through and some shakes..how am i doing this

then

right...ill hit a bt of back again and maybe a wee bit chest....playing it day by day slightly more relaxed but sensible and enjoying it alot infact

Defo not a way for a beginner to train....not making myself ou to be super advanced or that...yo know wha i mean. More gong by feel an whats sensible is a good approach maybe like me you only have 8lb to gain and it needs to be in the right places


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

workouts look good rab, all aboard the basic / heavy lifting programs


----------



## Team1

*Legs*

*
*

*
Leg Press*

200k x20

320k x10

460k x10

500k x12...rest paused it to 18 reps total one at a time

*Leg Ext*

hlaf stack x20

full stack x10

full stack x12...the grinded out another 6 reps one at a time rest paused with a few more partials at the end

*Leg Curls*

half stack x12

3/4 stack x12

stack x9...drop set rest pause...3/4 stack +6 more....rest pause + 4 more

*******************

Done. Just a bit of legs. FIrst in two weeks so a wee session for them along. felt that horrid legs sicky way after that.

Was working today again and doign a lot more hours. Making sure i get exra kip to keep me fresh as work is taking it out me a little more than usual

Really wanted to squat today but lower back wasnt fresh from the racks yesterday. may catch some squatting next weekend or friday.


----------



## Simon m

Nice session mate, no need to squat everttime you train legs.


----------



## Team1

Cheers Si. Squatting works good for me. Cant beat it.

on that note.....Whats the difference between an egg and a w&nk?

..

..

You can beat an egg but you cant beat a w&nk

:lol:

Im here all week


----------



## Team1

Also. Im takign up MMA cage fighting on my cardio nights as it seems being a member of UKM leavs you open to have to fight people so gonna get trained up in the art of rolling around battering c*nts incase i fall out with soemone and have a square go on my hands at the next bodybuilding show i turn up at.

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Also. Im takign up MMA cage fighting on my cardio nights as it seems being a member of UKM leavs you open to have to fight people so gonna get trained up in the art of rolling around battering c*nts incase i fall out with soemone and have a square go on my hands at the next bodybuilding show i turn up at.
> 
> :lol:


I've never done MMA, do you think I need to? Or should I just rely on my good looks and sense of humour to get me out of trouble???


----------



## Team1

Well mate if it comes down to it....your sense of humour may help you out but your (lack of) good looks wont get you too far i dont think :lol:

On a side note. I have a rapidly increasing s3x drive right now.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well mate if it comes down to it....your sense of humour may help you out but your (lack of) good looks wont get you too far i dont think :lol:
> 
> *On a side note. I have a rapidly increasing s3x drive right now*.


Yeah, cheers for sharing that

tw4t


----------



## rs007

PS - good morning washed up classic boy


----------



## Team1

You are a smug c*nt RS

Im not washed up. Just wait till about xmas time. Im gonna ruin your festive season as im busting my balls and plan on being several lb bigger and lean...creeping closer and closer towards takign you on ya **** ***** fud


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> You are a smug c*nt RS
> 
> Im not washed up. Just wait till about xmas time. Im gonna ruin your festive season as im busting my balls and plan on being several lb bigger and lean...creeping closer and closer towards takign you on ya **** ***** fud


PMSL bring it on, you are prob already heavier (fatter :whistling: ) than me anyway

I'm a very lean, vascular, full and quite frankly downright sexual 224 upon waking this morn. Will dump around 7lb of that for Friday, looking bigger and better for it.

This boy just keeps getting better with age, like a fine wine

Your ass is just vinegar tbh


----------



## Team1

right now mat...ONLY right now

You are still on your little *** high after your good showing. Soon you will be back on the pies, complaining of old man aches and pains and chuckign the toys oot the pram in your journal. Soon you will be 18 odd stone again and wearing 4 layers all about the gym :lol:

Il continue to chip away at it and creep up behind you so to speak...yes...i could have used another description there but i like the idea of creeping up behind you so stuck with it.

Lets see who is where by christmas break then. theres the challenge for you.

I hate you


----------



## rs007

Right, Xmas challenge

A collection of confectionary of your choice, a collection of pastries of my choice

December 23rd, we post up pics in a new thread, comparisons, compulsories, all taken by weeman

Winner decided by UKM poll, and winner takes all the bounty

**** just got real


----------



## rs007

PS it is futile anyway, while we preoccupy ourselves with each other, weeman will just sneak up behind both of us, and fist fuk us elbow deep without warning, he is not to be trusted


----------



## Team1

True on Weeman. He did say he would be back sooner than we thought last week

Perhaps we should leave our hatred aside and combine our P!sh Postign Power (PPP) and rape his journal for another day. Its for the greater good i think :lol:


----------



## rs007

Agreed - the enemy of my enemy is my friend, or some shizz like that :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Fellas, I've got 500g of Pick N Mix to the winner of the virtual posedown, I'll be the sole judge as my opinion is the only one I care for.

Do this on 23 December and you'll have the sweeties in time for New Year.

Go on lads, pose down for an ageing ex Public School Boy :whistling:


----------



## Team1

I would actually take big rammers on at a posedown if it ment the chance to win a pick n mix...but he is a bottle merchant


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Fellas, I've got 500g of Pick N Mix to the winner of the virtual posedown, I'll be the sole judge as my opinion is the only one I care for.
> 
> Do this on 23 December and you'll have the sweeties in time for New Year.
> 
> Go on lads, pose down for an ageing ex Public School Boy :whistling:


Simon - calm yer beans - no genitalia will be on show I'm afraid. Sorry for getting hopes up.


----------



## rs007

We'll see who the bottle merchant is come the 23rd

I might never win a national title, but by golly I'll win that fvcking pic n mix if it kills me


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Simon - calm yer beans - no genitalia will be on show I'm afraid. Sorry for getting hopes up.


Just wear something tight fitting, that's enough for me:rolleye:


----------



## Team1

Me and Rammers are in teh Process of sorting something out here - for real


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Me and Rammers are in teh Process of sorting something out here - for real


Good, coz I need some more copy for my site: Beefyjockboys.com


----------



## Team1

Diet Update

Things have settled now and have fell pretty much consistently on this here. Far from the typical "lean bulk" that most will post and pretend to stick to (I think very few do tbh). This is pretty much what ive been eating day in day out now and is simply and honest reflection of

Meal 1

60g BSD whey

100g oats

ss milk

2 teaspoons jam

sip on some protein shake ( I make up an 80-90g shake in the morning)

coffee maybe a biscuit or two

Meal 2

200g chicken

200g potatoes

little carrot/greens (not very much atm)

2 tablespoons olive/walnut oil

2 rice cakes

banana

Meal 3

200g chicken

200g potatoes

little carrot/greens (not very much atm)

2 tablespoons olive/walnut oil

2 rice cakes

banana

meal 4

2 lean-ish Beef burgers (200g beef)

2 wholemeal rolls buttered with a bit of light mayo

Train

Meal 6

60g BSD whey

50g BSD Gylco Replenish Formula

Meal 7

250-300g red meat

little carbs

little fats

Meal 8

if time and not eaten last meal too late then another wee bit of whey and Peanut Butter

Loving the Belgian chocolate BSD whey right now.

Chocolate is when I fancy it...mostly just a spoonful of nutella. Appetite doesn't allow me to eat my bulk food AND eat junk really

Pretty much settled down into this diet. potatoes alt with brown rice as and when I fancy really

The nights appetite has been garbage ive had my red meat and rather than in vein attempting to eat a whack of carbs ive just went with the steak and then sat and chowed thru a load of peanut butter  . One way or another im getting the food in to guarantee it really

Yes. ive put on some sh!te but tbh I dont care. I know I have the discipline for an off season min diet to quickly remove it and then we will see how its played out.k inda enjoying this besides the points im just fed up eating.


----------



## dixie normus

A decent volume of food there Robert.


----------



## jstarcarr

Diet looking good, I want nuttela now I read that , think I will get some tommorow


----------



## Team1

Fuk knows on kcals and exact macro's etc. just trying to get throgh it. All i know its more than ive eaten before so it should do the job :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Team1 said:


> Diet Update
> 
> Things have settled now and have fell pretty much consistently on this here. Far from the typical "lean bulk" that most will post and pretend to stick to (I think very few do tbh). This is pretty much what ive been eating day in day out now and is simply and honest reflection of
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 60g BSD whey
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ss milk
> 
> 2 teaspoons jam
> 
> sip on some protein shake ( I make up an 80-90g shake in the morning)
> 
> coffee maybe a biscuit or two
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> 200g potatoes
> 
> little carrot/greens (not very much atm)
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive/walnut oil
> 
> 2 rice cakes
> 
> banana
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> 200g potatoes
> 
> little carrot/greens (not very much atm)
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive/walnut oil
> 
> 2 rice cakes
> 
> banana
> 
> meal 4
> 
> 2 lean-ish Beef burgers (200g beef)
> 
> 2 wholemeal rolls buttered with a bit of light mayo
> 
> Train
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 60g BSD whey
> 
> 50g BSD Gylco Replenish Formula
> 
> Meal 7
> 
> 250-300g red meat
> 
> little carbs
> 
> little fats
> 
> Meal 8
> 
> if time and not eaten last meal too late then another wee bit of whey and Peanut Butter
> 
> Loving the Belgian chocolate BSD whey right now.
> 
> Chocolate is when I fancy it...mostly just a spoonful of nutella. Appetite doesn't allow me to eat my bulk food AND eat junk really
> 
> Pretty much settled down into this diet. potatoes alt with brown rice as and when I fancy really
> 
> The nights appetite has been garbage ive had my red meat and rather than in vein attempting to eat a whack of carbs ive just went with the steak and then sat and chowed thru a load of peanut butter  . One way or another im getting the food in to guarantee it really
> 
> Yes. ive put on some sh!te but tbh I dont care. I know I have the discipline for an off season min diet to quickly remove it and then we will see how its played out.k inda enjoying this besides the points im just fed up eating.


So dumped the 'stealth' diet idea then?


----------



## Team1

Stealth diet idea?

My brain is full of water i dunno what your on about Kate :lol:


----------



## Inno

Good luck with adding the extra muscle, I think that if you can get closer to the weight limit you will do really well next year. I am hoping to compete for the first time next year in the same class, I will be keeping an eye on your journal


----------



## Team1

Were you at the finals Inno?

I wont be at the Brits next year as a cert. Wedding in July, honeymon, friends stag doo september.....

Busy year so will mostly be spent growing and doing all that kinda stuff


----------



## Team1

*Shoulders & Arms*

*
*

*
DB Press*

25k x15

30k x12

35k x12

45k x8

55k x6

60k x5 BOOM to the face!!!

*Seated Cable Side Laterals* SIngle arm

more went for squeeze and volume

4 sets of 12 increasing weight on each till hairy failure last set

*EZ Curls* leaning against an incline bench to make strict

30k x12

40k x10

50k x11...rest pause...+5 more

30k x15 very slow and squeezy

*Pushdowns*

5 sets of 8-12 reps

more went for voulme and squeeze

*****************

Felt it was time to step it up a notch and get onto the 60kg bells. Strength up and full of water. god to go for some PB' now and get he size on

Really happy with the set. felt quite good on it. Slow moving but got it going so onward and upward with that weight

SIde cables but seated singel arm really hit the spot. lighter but on the money

FSq3z2wuKnY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## rs007

hmmmm

Will maybe be sending sly email to BSD about your choice in apparel :lol:

Note to self, remember perspective in videos

I'm not smaller than Rab, it just looks that way cos I am further from the camera :lol:

Good lifting, Scott has a point though - WTF you trianing, delts or chest - might have to get BigBear in here for his expert opinion


----------



## Team1

Pretty sure im biggger than you :lol:

Yes Scott made this point then proceeded to press at te same angle :lol: tadger. I find slightly off parallel much more comfy on your shoudlers.


----------



## Team1

Oh and on the Tshirt..i got that for free and its not suitable for anwhere other than the gym so...plus i dont have any BSD gear right now damn them. Unfortunate choice of tee for a night i choose to hit a pb video


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Pretty sure im biggger than you :lol:
> 
> Yes Scott made this point then proceeded to press at te same angle :lol: tadger.* I find slightly off parallel much more comfy on your shoudlers*.


Well you would do wouldn't you

Cos your chest is doing most of the work

:lol:

I'm just playing - just jealous cos I haven't a hope in hell of pressing that at this particular moment


----------



## Team1

Pretty sure its the same angle as we always use and you's always use? but thinking on it maybe chopping it up to perfectly parallel would be good. Will do this the next delt workout at the weekend i think

On a side note. I go a rep from an un named bawbag saying im sporting a bit of a moon face. How dare they! the 30 odd lb ive put on in the last 4 or 5 weeks is all muscle!!!

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Pretty sure its the same angle as we always use and you's always use? but thinking on it maybe chopping it up to perfectly parallel would be good. Will do this the next delt workout at the weekend i think


As I've posted elsewhere mate, you need that slight angle to protect the shoulder joint as my worry with such heavy weights would be the db's going slightly forward with gravity and causing an injury when pressing parallel.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

video reminded me of that gay gang bang picture earlier on in ur journal.

you repping out like a monster and brian, rams and the other dude stoking and massaging their penis's as you grunt away 

or should i say in ramsays case rubbing his vagina :lol: :bounce:

PS- boom indeed :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Daz. You aint quite gettign a hang of the ghay joke thing. you just sound really creepy. Stick to being exited and bouncey perhaps?


----------



## Team1

Update

Sick of eating so much now i think. gonna have to go back to drinking cartons of double cream with my whey :lol:


----------



## rs007

if your appetite is really scunnered, maybe time to run a two week cut? Not enough to sacrifice muscle - hell the metabolic kick in the ar$e will prob stim new gains like we have discussed before - garaunteed after two weeks on reduced intake with cardio, appetite will be back and body will be ready for more grub 

Maybe experiment with same eating pattern as I am on (not going to say the K word :lol: ), my appetite is always healthy now, and I don't put it all down to being restricted in total intake - with me the fats and prote don't gas me up anywhere near as much, so less bloating/more appetite - and I reckon more efficient digestion too...


----------



## Team1

Id be reluctant to cut just now for a few reasons

i live chocoalte and biscuits...i wont lie...thats a main reason

the though tof dieting again at this momenet frightens me slightly

Cardio - Ouch

all that though...i feel as if ive come out the traps too quick on this rebound. eatign my ass off when infact its the coming few weeks i thin that are where the big gains are gonna be built and shudda saved my appetite for. Ive found that you seem to get stronger first then the size come afterwards. The strength is here now..PB's left right n centre.....so in past experience the crest opf the rebound is on now and at the critical pointi need to keep enough food in to maek it as productive as possible!

will probably start dieting as we break into december i think.


----------



## rs007

hey at least you are honest you fat obesity


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> hey at least you are honest you fat obesity


Well ill be dieting soon enough again with extra muscle under my tidy little layer of sh!te im developing :lol:

Dieti down just nice for the soon to be highlight of the Scottish Bodybuilding Callendar

*The Glencairn Transexual Classic*


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well ill be dieting soon enough again with extra muscle under my tidy little layer of sh!te im developing :lol:
> 
> Dieti down just nice for the soon to be highlight of the Scottish Bodybuilding Callendar
> 
> *The Glencairn Transexual Classic*


I can understand why you are getting excited - 2nd place has your name all over it.

Just so happens that is also last place, sucker


----------



## DEJ

Team1 said:


> *Shoulders & Arms*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Press*
> 
> 25k x15
> 
> 30k x12
> 
> 35k x12
> 
> 45k x8
> 
> 55k x6
> 
> 60k x5 BOOM to the face!!!
> 
> *Seated Cable Side Laterals* SIngle arm
> 
> more went for squeeze and volume
> 
> 4 sets of 12 increasing weight on each till hairy failure last set
> 
> *EZ Curls* leaning against an incline bench to make strict
> 
> 30k x12
> 
> 40k x10
> 
> 50k x11...rest pause...+5 more
> 
> 30k x15 very slow and squeezy
> 
> *Pushdowns*
> 
> 5 sets of 8-12 reps
> 
> more went for voulme and squeeze
> 
> *****************
> 
> Felt it was time to step it up a notch and get onto the 60kg bells. Strength up and full of water. god to go for some PB' now and get he size on
> 
> Really happy with the set. felt quite good on it. Slow moving but got it going so onward and upward with that weight
> 
> SIde cables but seated singel arm really hit the spot. lighter but on the money
> 
> FSq3z2wuKnY[/MEDIA]]


wow right said fred have buffed up and are prety damn good and spotting! 

great pressing mate


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I can understand why you are getting excited - 2nd place has your name all over it.
> 
> Just so happens that is also last place, sucker


I will be a beautiful transexual muscular and shredded piece of he/she meat

In the words of Dutch Scott who is prepping me into this...I WILL WIN

:lol:

Infact. I onder if we could get someone to prep us into this and take it serious.....thing is...with the sh!t we both ate prior to our last shows there aint nuhin anyone can do wrong really


----------



## Team1

DEJ said:


> wow right said fred have buffed up and are prety damn good and spotting!
> 
> great pressing mate


Right said fred despite the debate were straight and handsom

Them two are ugly and bent as fcuk


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hi Robert, very impressive shoulder pressing.

Quick question for you.

As a classic class competitor do you like the bikini girls alternate between light weights and perhaps pilates for your workouts?

I mean keeping your body so light must take serious work?

Either way i am highly impressed you look fab!

Have a rep!!!!


----------



## Team1

Hunting me down i see :lol:

I train heavy you big fcuker and eat like i said the other page there.

need 10lb of muscle


----------



## Lois_Lane

Team1 said:


> Hunting me down i see :lol:
> 
> I train heavy you big fcuker and eat like i said the other page there.
> 
> need 10lb of muscle


 Wont lie i am bored and you seem easy game:lol:

P.S. were you shoulder pressing or incline pressing kinda hard to tell with that back arch....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol right at the end of the video when weeman hits a front double bi !!!!!!!!

VERY LOL :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Hunting me down i see :lol:
> 
> I train heavy you big fcuker and eat like i said the other page there.
> 
> need 10lb of muscle


And a few inches on your c0ck!


----------



## Team1

Lois_Lane said:


> Wont lie i am bored and you seem easy game:lol:


I have bigger issues than you mate. That bell end RS007 is due to come in here and cause trouble.

Weeman is due back online too and ive been raping his journal with insults and tsxting him a fair bit of abuse too

Daz is Ghay and stalks me.

Seriously. This is a rest for me :lol:


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> Hi Robert, very impressive shoulder pressing.
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> As a classic class competitor do you like the bikini girls alternate between light weights and perhaps pilates for your workouts?
> 
> I mean keeping your body so light must take serious work?
> 
> Either way i am highly impressed you look fab!
> 
> Have a rep!!!!


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know you are a proper penis end, when Con makes the effort to grace your journal with abuse

You really are the cock of cocks Rab, and I am off to rep con this very instant


----------



## StephenC

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol right at the end of the video when weeman hits a front double bi !!!!!!!!
> 
> VERY LOL :laugh::laugh:


Thats not Weeman hitting a pose, thats him standing relaxed, he has to concentrate to keep his arms from being up there :lol:


----------



## Team1

See

Haterz everywhere

At least this means ive made it in bodybuilding doesnt it?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

and a skin head !

cause until you take a gilette fusion power bad boy to your james blunt / tim allen locks then your NOT part of the glencairn mad squad ! (weeman n rs are fully fledged members !)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Daz is Ghay and stalks me.


**** YOU JAMES BLUNT !

i'm your one and only fan, be flattered c*nt face pr**k [email protected] :thumb

ko i'm not your fan, i am your bitch 

theres a difference


----------



## rs007

I am in such good condition that I had to force myself to take tonight off my diet Rab, just letting you know.

Had white choc cookies (3off), picnics (2off), kitkat chunkys (2off), tin of rice pudding, chicken on a roll with full fat mayo n cheese, umpteen creamy sugary coffees, and there is a packet of chocolate hobnobs here that is fvcking getting it


----------



## rs007

cadburys dead heads, kinda scary halloween things with red caramel in them, tanned some of them


----------



## Team1

mneh

i had my usual 2 burgers then for the next meal a protein shake with 4 pancakes with caramel and banana on top. was ok but just nothe sameoff season this sh!t

just had 300g of mince chilli i couldnt be fcuked with

Bed

I care not for your fatness Ramsay. You will fail


----------



## rs007

suppose I better have a protein shake


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

StephenC said:


> Thats not Weeman hitting a pose, thats him standing relaxed, he has to concentrate to keep his arms from being up there :lol:


very rarely do i read somthing on ukm that makes me genuinely laugh out loud, especially at this time of night :laugh:

reps for making me laugh :thumb:

FPMSL at the image of brian walking around, going into tesco or somthing and using every muscle in his body to fight the urge to hit a double bi shot at the checkouts looooooooooooooooooooooool :bounce:


----------



## rs007

well, if my indulgence doesn't annoy you, the fact that I got two litres of lactofree for the measly sum of 84p might just tip you into a rage, get that round your chops, gadget boy


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> very rarely do i read somthing on ukm that makes me genuinely laugh out loud, especially at this time of night :laugh:
> 
> reps for making me laugh :thumb:
> 
> *FPMSL at the image of brian walking around, going into tesco or somthing and using every muscle in his body to fight the urge to hit a double bi shot at the checkouts looooooooooooooooooooooool * :bounce:


Honestly mate, it isn't even funny, I have to drive him home from the gym, his left arm out the passenger window, and his right arm in front of my face, its like he is locked in the double bicep position


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> suppose I better have a protein shake


have a few more cakes...take the night off..get the taste for it and fall off the wagon. Be cool like me


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Honestly mate, it isn't even funny, I have to drive him home from the gym, his left arm out the passenger window, and his right arm in front of my face, its like he is locked in the double bicep position


thats genuinly f*cking hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

ps - why u callin tim allen gadget boy and inspector gadet lol ? whats the joke ?


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Honestly mate, it isn't even funny, I have to drive him home from the gym, his left arm out the passenger window, and his right arm in front of my face, its like he is locked in the double bicep position


this is actual fact!

oh yeah,i am back bitches:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Inspector gadget was a jew. Ramsay is a ***** homophobic, racist bigot and is suggestimg i look like inspector gadget

Fk this im off to my bed

:lol:


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> this is actual fact!
> 
> oh yeah,i am back bitches:thumb:


Fuk sake.

Talk about sh!t and it hits you in the face


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Inspector gadget was a jew. Ramsay is a ***** homophobic, racist bigot and is suggestimg i look like inspector gadget
> 
> Fk this im off to my bed
> 
> :lol:


lol wtf :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thats genuinly f*cking hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ps - *why u callin tim allen gadget boy and inspector gadet lol ? whats the joke* ?


Apart from his penchant for sex toys/gadgets, particularly of the anal variety, he in fact does not look dissimilar from one Inspector Gadget, that supreme early 90s crime fighter, viz


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> this is actual fact!
> 
> oh yeah,i am back bitches:thumb:


Sh1t

RS panics and searches his own posts to see what he said about Brian :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Apart from his penchant for sex toys/gadgets, particularly of the anal variety, he in fact does not look dissimilar from one Inspector Gadget, that supreme early 90s crime fighter, viz


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh: :thumb:

you not recon he looks more like tim the toolman taylor ?

= http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://i.cdn.turner.com/v5cache/TBS/Images/Dynamic/i10/home_improv_tim_240x260_052820041524.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tbs.com/stories/story/0,,330,00.html&usg=__9qgTZ1R_EHzLIRgtqHfDgqgIg9I=&h=260&w=240&sz=43&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=zsWHvYxYP0L7YM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=121&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtim%2Bthe%2Btoolman%2Btaylor%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=134&vpy=255&dur=1173&hovh=208&hovw=192&tx=134&ty=175&ei=EiHbTNzeNYixhAew47D-Dw&oei=EiHbTNzeNYixhAew47D-Dw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0

?? your thoughts ?


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> this is actual fact!
> 
> oh yeah,i am back bitches:thumb:


Soooo, erm....do you want to be made into a gorgeous hench ginger bird too? For the tranny classics? I know you won't be competing, but...I wanna make you prettttttyyy! 

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh: :thumb:
> 
> you not recon he looks more like tim the toolman taylor ?
> 
> = http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://i.cdn.turner.com/v5cache/TBS/Images/Dynamic/i10/home_improv_tim_240x260_052820041524.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tbs.com/stories/story/0,,330,00.html&usg=__9qgTZ1R_EHzLIRgtqHfDgqgIg9I=&h=260&w=240&sz=43&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=zsWHvYxYP0L7YM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=121&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtim%2Bthe%2Btoolman%2Btaylor%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=134&vpy=255&dur=1173&hovh=208&hovw=192&tx=134&ty=175&ei=EiHbTNzeNYixhAew47D-Dw&oei=EiHbTNzeNYixhAew47D-Dw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0
> 
> ?? your thoughts ?


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

I believe you might be onto something :lol:

And, conveniently, Rab is a total tool himself!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

tranny classics :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I believe you might be onto something :lol:
> 
> And, conveniently, Rab is a total tool himself!!


rep me bitch :thumb: :cursing: :beer:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Fuk sake.
> 
> Talk about sh!t and it hits you in the face





rs007 said:


> Sh1t
> 
> RS panics and searches his own posts to see what he said about Brian :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Soooo, erm....do you want to be made into a gorgeous hench ginger bird too? For the tranny classics? I know you won't be competing, but...I wanna make you prettttttyyy!
> 
> :lol:


there can be only one look for me come the time hen,you gotta make me ginger spice!!!


----------



## Team1

I look like none oif these fools

I look like a muscular granite statue, carved by the hands of Michelangelo himself

Anyway. Weight slowly moving up another 2lb to bang on 15st nekkid first think post ****. Heaviest I've been in my life. Will keep it going for now but no doubt I'm fulla water n fat creeping on


----------



## TheNatural1

Inspector Gadget haha brilliant

Does the dragon no let you talk at home, and thats how you need to spout all this shoite in here?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

feeling the same as you rab right now, full of water and weight steadily rising. Starting to worry about fat n stuff. Hope i'm not getting fat lol !


----------



## rs007

I feel ill and tired.

Ill from all the lovely carbs I ingested last night, and tired cos I only got around 2hrs sleep :cursing:

So I shall be quieter than normal with respect to my taunts and insults to you today; but know this - I hate you with every (striated) fibre of my being you fvcking nobby bellend


----------



## Team1

I like being hated on. Its all part of Bodybuilding

I hope you feel sh!t for a good few days Rammers. Mayeb even die!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I like being hated on. Its all part of Bodybuilding
> 
> I hope you feel sh!t for a good few days Rammers. *Mayeb even die*!


Legends never die mate


----------



## rs007

Just thinking, I am far too lean, need to do something. Cheeseburger and chips form snack shack maybe


----------



## Team1

Careful

The ginger one is overdue today. Best not hate too much here and give the filthy ginger basterd oppertunity to pounce!


----------



## Origin

Hi Rab you still up for training on saturday??


----------



## Team1

Not going to make this Saturday mate. Duty calls . Im in Glasgow with things to be done

Got stung today on Bridsemaids dresses and her dress alterations.

May have issues leavign the house for a while Kami and may be re adjusting my diet to beans on toast

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

your in glasgow on the weekend  ?

give me a phone and we can go disco dancing :laugh:


----------



## dixie normus

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> your in glasgow on the weekend  ?
> 
> give me a phone and we can go disco dancing :laugh:


Polo lounge?? :lol: :lol:

Rab would fit right in:tongue:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

was thinking more along the lines of benits but polo would suit me 

you coming aswell then dixie ? with a name like that YOU'LL fit in fine looooooooool


----------



## dixie normus

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> was thinking more along the lines of benits but polo would suit me
> 
> you coming aswell then dixie ? with a name like that YOU'LL fit in fine looooooooool


I would be a slevering mess in the presence of a beefcake like Rab:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Daz your not man enough for a night out with me kid....nevermind any of the far superior debaucherors of this game


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

well judging by last time i was down at glencairn listening to you and mark talk about your weirdo night out the night before i defo dont want to be part of your ayrshirey junkie nights out !

you may hand it to me in the gym but on the dancefloor i would take you to the cleaners 

breakdancing all over your face :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

dixie normus said:


> I would be a slevering mess in the presence of a beefcake like Rab:laugh:


rab a beefcake ??

fairycake more like !

must be thinking about different guys :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> rab a beefcake ??
> 
> fairycake more like !
> 
> must be thinking about different guys :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> :lol:


Quoted for truth :lol:

I would go so far as to call him an ar$e cake, that is, a steaming swiss roll, freshly squeezed from ones ar$e

guess this tune

do do do do do do dooo do dooo do... do do do do do do doooooooo

do do do

do do do

do do do, do do do, do do do do dooo do

repeat

Inspector Gadget theme tune obviously


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

an angel cake even :tongue:

........ :whistling: (too far ?)



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Quoted for truth :lol:
> 
> I would go so far as to call him an ar$e cake, that is, a steaming swiss roll, freshly squeezed from ones ar$e
> 
> guess this tune
> 
> do do do do do do dooo do dooo do... do do do do do do doooooooo
> 
> do do do
> 
> do do do
> 
> do do do, do do do, do do do do dooo do
> 
> repeat
> 
> Inspector Gadget theme tune obviously


i must have read that "do do do dooo" thing 10times trying to figure out what it was lol :laugh:

didnt see the wee writting at the bottom:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

this is a must for rabs next posing routine tune !!!!!!!! =





 fast forward to 28seconds in !

or 




or






LOL at the last one !!! could actually imagine a slow perfect posing masterpiece routine to that looooooooooooooooool !!!


----------



## Team1

Fuk you Daz. I might look like James Blunt but at least im bigger built than him unlike some ahem 

Talking of perfect posing masterpieces to slow songs

Ckmq4LlC8_s[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigger built = are you sure http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.james-blunt.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/james-blunt-petra-nemcova04.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.james-blunt.net/petra-nemcova-james-blunt-photos-on-beach/&usg=__qrJd1G3dBXskxm5dOMNvu7Ge5kc=&h=601&w=806&sz=90&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=SEbMl35LkYlqEM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=184&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djames%2Bblunt%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D574%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C231&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=644&vpy=159&dur=545&hovh=164&hovw=220&tx=134&ty=92&ei=wGfcTKP0Gd-U4gatpJj1CA&oei=umfcTM-kB8mwhQeB20g&esq=4&page=1&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&biw=1024&bih=574

check out his delts !

anyway theres nothing wrong with looking like james blunt lol, he's a good lookin guy. Its a compliment.

i would like to pose to a slow song and really PERFORM a great posing routine but would be hesitant to be acused of being a ****** or a gay boy posing to sentimental love songs n stuff loool, will have to just stick to the cool hard nut skipknot or metallica posing routines aha


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

without a doubt the best posing routine i have seen (in terms of slow, masterpieces) has to be shawn rays classic one

= 




world class !


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i would like to pose to a slow song and really PERFORM a great posing routine but would be hesitant to be acused of being a ****** or a gay boy posing to sentimental love songs n stuff loool, will have to just stick to the cool hard nut skipknot or metallica posing routines aha


Daz

Re read that then go punch yourself in the balls


----------



## Simon m

James is a very nice bloke, quite posh like me, I also lik his songs which is bizzare as I prefer Rock to anything else...

Mrs M is right, I'm a Sentimental Old Fool.

BTW, Daz, I'd Dance your **** off stage mate and I'm a raspberry!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Trust me simon i would run rings round u on the dance floor.

I was 2002-2004 national disco dancing champion!

Beeeeeeeeeaaaaaaatch 

lol


----------



## Team1

*Back & Rear Delts*

*
*

*
T-Bar Rows* each rep to touch ground, stretch, pause and rep with squeeze at top. 45 deg from ground

60k x12

80k x8

100k x7...drop set...60k x6

30k x12 - single arm big stretch and squeeze

*Pulldowns* wide grip palms facing handle

4 or 5 sets for 8-10 reps.

went more for volume and squeeze here playing with elbow positioning for best contraction

*rear delts on reverse pec deck* single arm

few sets with 3/4 stack for 12 ish

*********************

Good on the tbars. much stricter than normal and focusing more on my back than throwing about big weight. strength up though so handled 100k well even with the better reps and squeeze. felt thses on the money.

Overall feel the back workouts are goign well. Not sticking firmly to any particular movements at the moment to be sure im trying different option sand angles. Enjoying training.

Oh also did a wee sdet or tweo of stigff pulldowns before tbars and again before pulldowns to stretch the lats out but also to fire them up and engage them prior to the compound


----------



## weeman

pr1ck.


----------



## Uriel

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Trust me simon i would run rings round u on the dance floor.
> 
> I was 2002-2004 national disco dancing champion!
> 
> Beeeeeeeeeaaaaaaatch
> 
> lol


that sounds a lot more gay than you probably hoped it would:laugh:


----------



## Simon m

Uriel said:


> that sounds a lot more gay than you probably hoped it would:laugh:


 I think he likes sounding gay and I accept his challenge as in the Cellar Bar in Taunton I was known as a good mover!


----------



## Team1

Tad rough but a bowl of muesli, shake then a tropicana, coffee, bacon eggs beans and toast sorted me rightout for a quick wee session. Had myorders to be home. Damn dragon bint!

Bit of PIP in my right delt from Tuesday still which is a bugger. Slightly anoying trying to train delts with it.

Went for something a little different again today. Bit slower and bit lighter this session

*Shoulders*

*Standing side laterals*

12k x12

18k x12

12k x12...superset with standing...25k x7

*Military Press* EZ bar from floor

50k x10

60k x10

70k x10

*Arnie Press*

25k x12

******************

QUickie. Not too bad good burn and feel going a little lighter and took longer than normal to squeeze. Bit more variety just now than id usually do


----------



## weeman

aaaaw is the pip affecting your training?

******,embrace the pain bitch.


----------



## Team1

Sad to say...you were right..im learnign to like the pain but the right delt is still a bit tender lol...been a bit too long now. Still a bit soft i am

Last two days aint been the best for me in terms of eating. really busy and i fking hate missing meals even if i make numbers up via shakes n stuff. Bit anal i know considerign iots off season and i wanna chill now n then a nd have a beer or two n socialise the odd time. Defo becoming more and more detatched from how i used to live and "normality" with the bodybuildign lifestyle

Little observation. Now the show is long passed and the food is just food now..chocolate has lost its incredible taste and appeal....the only thing that remains satisfying every day that i didnt have for months was havign my breakfast, a coffee and then sitting down to a nice sh!t each morning without fail. Nothing better than a nice morning routine involving a little "me time" on the porcelain throne. This is still something im grateful for every day since being post show


----------



## weeman

fud


----------



## Simon m

If I were you, I'd be grateful that you're girlfriend has such low standards


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> If I were you, I'd be grateful that you're girlfriend has such low standards


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Simon M - the king of the pwned comment :lol:

Know what you mean RE the food mate, and losing appeal, its actually quite infuriating.

I have drifted off diet since wed/thu due to a total mess around with work routine.

I am so puffy and watery it isn't right, lost a lot of condition.

But ihave been eating loads of stuff, trying to fill that "need" I remember having while hard dieting, and nothing is doing it, it is like I am eating for the sake of it. It frightens me to think of the choc I have put away last 3 days, and I can't say I have enjoyed any of it, anywhere near as much as I should have :cursing:

Even tanned half a jar of whole earth the other night... it was just bland, sh1t - I was craving this stuff like crack just a few weeks ago.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dixie normus

Simon m said:


> If I were you, I'd be grateful that you're girlfriend has such low standards


 :lol: :lol:

As Rilla said on FB this morning, Rab should be grateful every morning he wakes up and Fi is still there:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Up the lok of you

Pics from tonight


----------



## hilly

looking well made, seems gains are still coming nicely


----------



## LittleChris

Impressive stuff, not sure about the underwear though.


----------



## Team1

Cheers Girls. THink the gains are coming. Im appx 35lb up from stage weight now. 15 ish stone maybe just over.

training tonight

*Back Chest Biceps*

*
*

*
Rack Deads* from knee

100k x10

140k x5

180k x5

200k x12

*Flat DB*

35k x12

45k x10

55k x6

65k x3 - abandoned set *

45k x12 slow as hell and squeezing

30k x12 -flys

30k x12 - flys

*Chin Ups* shoulder width palms facing

BW x12

+10kg x12

+20kg x7 + 4 partials

BW x12

BW x12

*Concentration curls*

3 nice slow squeezy sets of 12ish wth 12kg

************************

Not a great session. Little tired from a long weekend and also working. Not quite 100%.

200k felt almost failure weight trying to get it off the rack but after that the agression and cns must have been fired up cos i kept going. knew i wasnt getting 210+ off to better last week so went for 12 over last wees 10. Hurt but in a real good way

DB press wasnt feelign good. tender about the pecks so abandoned the 65k set for safety reasons and went lighter and for the squeeze

chins were good. Felt them work back good and biceps too. Wee concentration curl to finish since bicep took a beating anyways


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nice circuit training there mate, i often get my wife to do that exact routine weights and all!


----------



## Team1

You really are a c8nt.

Cant a brother get on without RS007 or Lois Lane coming in to knock me down a few pegs?


----------



## Origin

Mate still looking awesome despite all the [email protected] you go on about. You filled out like a fray bentos pie! Keep it going. Your a stone over tham me, I just hit 14st this morning!


----------



## Team1

All the crap is genuine mate :lol:

Im on chicken and mash tatties with gravy x2 and 2 burgers plus a steak this week for meat stuff. chocolate isnt too high though now...just around workouts.

Keepigna t it. still got some pounds to get out of this rebound/bulk yet.

Strange for me to be 15st and probably gonna end up well over that. ive always been a streak of P!ss (cue Lois lane coming in to remind me i am :lol: )


----------



## weeman

difference a year makes eh mate,taken oct last year


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

omfg lol ^^^^^^ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team1

Febuary last year lol


----------



## rs007

Rab

You have really awesome areola

That is all


----------



## Team1

When pale like that it highlights it even more

Thank fcuk for Jan tana

PS - eating two burgers as i type you pr**k


----------



## Lois_Lane

weeman said:


> difference a year makes eh mate,taken oct last year


 Shows what following in your footsteps (becoming a massive druggy) will do for the physique:thumb:

TBF Rob i can tell you workout and that is a big achievement


----------



## Team1

Hey. Weeman is a pr**k. I dont follow his footsteps. Biggest dose of test ive taken is 800mg a week....Thats what Weeman uses for a cruize

Con. Im updating my Haterz list to include your name


----------



## RedKola

Lois_Lane said:


> Shows what following in your footsteps (becoming a massive druggy) will do for the physique:thumb:
> 
> TBF *Rob* i can tell you workout and that is a big achievement


It's Rab, you mongtard! :mellow:


----------



## Simon m

You've come on really well, shows what hard worked and regular bummings can do!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

smiling monkey avi you've got simon is the icing on the cake for your humour lol !

"regular bumming" looooooool :thumb:

................

well if rab can go from zero to hero in only a year then..........

well lets just say i'm looking forward to 1 year from now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

Rab's body has come on great, but his bonce has got uglier. If it gets worse I'll buy him a paper bag and call him ugly Bob.


----------



## Dig

Great progress there rab although you look to have aged a fair few years in the face lmfao!!! must be stress of dieting or the physical abuse you endure, probably a combination lol!!


----------



## Team1

Thanks to some of you fcukers

I have aged i suspect due to a combination of dieting and also s3xual abuse which is part n parcel of prep from Weeman and RS

*Shoulders & Arms*

*
*

*
DB Press*

25k x15

30k x12

35k x12

45k x8

55k x6

60k x4 or 5

40k x 14

*Seated Cable laterals*

4 sets of 12 ish reps getting a good squeeze. not too heavy

*Seated alt DB curls*

12k x12

18k x10

22k x9

25k x12 - standing not so strict

18k x8 full reps + 6 partial top end reps

*Pushdowns* superset with cgbp* only cgbp reps & weight noted

60k x10

80k x10

100k x9 + some partials

*******************************

Not quite as strong tonight or the last couple of days for some reason i dont know why. possibly extra work stress and pushing it hard witht he weights and minimal days between hitting bodyparts. Maybe time to lay back a little on that front

Loving the seated cable laterals. can really hit the side head good like this

Pushdowns were more used as a gentle pre exhaust and to engage the triceps better prior to cgbp which i find can sometimes not be effective at fuly recruiting triceps. I think this helps anim thinking make it more effective

The dragon has been panting the kitcen today so im not aloud to cok in it. tradgedy...im having to get a pizza or a curry for my dinner just now :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr

looking good in them pics , really impressive for a year :thumb:


----------



## weeman

woooo look at you pressing the 60's.

[email protected]


----------



## Team1

Really didnt feel it last night and was struggling to get the weights moving like last week. Think im gonna need to ease off slightly in one way or another - in intensity/weight/frequency of workouts....

Have a wee think about it today.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Really didnt feel it last night and was struggling to get the weights moving like last week. Think im gonna need to ease off slightly in one way or another - in intensity/weight/frequency of workouts....
> 
> Have a wee think about it today.


probably cause you did about 5-6sets before you got to your working set of 60kg dumbells !

what you playing at wasting so much energy and strength ?

why not just do 1-2 warm ups then straight to the 60's !?

why are you doing so many sets with the 20's and 30's and 40's ?

seems pointless to me !?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

25k x15

30k x12

35k x12 (TAKE THIS OUT)

45k x8 (TAKE THIS OUT)

55k x6

60k x4 or 5

40k x 14 (TAKE THIS OUT AND ADD IN A DROP SET AFTER THE 60k dums)

?


----------



## hilly

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> 25k x15
> 
> 30k x12
> 
> 35k x12 (TAKE THIS OUT)
> 
> 45k x8 (TAKE THIS OUT)
> 
> 55k x6
> 
> 60k x4 or 5
> 
> 40k x 14 (TAKE THIS OUT AND ADD IN A DROP SET AFTER THE 60k dums)
> 
> ?


totally agree. i have done 30 x 12/10, 45 x 2/3 then 60 for working set then drop down to 45/50 for reps.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hilly said:


> totally agree. i have done 30 x 12/10, 45 x 2/3 then 60 for working set then drop down to 45/50 for reps.


you mean i actually made a valid point and post     :lol:

:beer:

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> 25k x15
> 
> 30k x12
> 
> 35k x12 (TAKE THIS OUT)
> 
> 45k x8 (TAKE THIS OUT)
> 
> 55k x6
> 
> 60k x4 or 5
> 
> 40k x 14 (TAKE THIS OUT AND ADD IN A DROP SET AFTER THE 60k dums)
> 
> ?


Not a chance tbh. I actually wish i has done a few reps with the 50k before the 55k to prepare for the set as it is too big a jump and the cns just doesnt seem fired up for it. just a fewe rreps and i find im stronger as a result

i could take out the 35k set and go from 30k-45k probably without issue aye, but the 35k set takes nothing out of me and is nothing but a light warm up

i sometimes will do a drop set instead of an extra lighter set . Fair point Daz. I cahange that about

Overall though..its just not possible to do huge jumps, be fully warmed up and have your body prepared to handle 60k a hand over your head without takign small steps up to it. Not for me and what ive found anyways thats why folk who make too big a jump always wonder why on their secons set of X weight they are stronger than on the first set. The body/cns/whatever wasnt ready for it but is prepared for the second set


----------



## Simon m

I agree Rab, too rapid incrases in weight close to maximum lifts just doesn't seem to work as well as what you're doing. Are you resting enough between maximum sets though?


----------



## kitt81

im the same, big jumps up the weights dont work for me, need a few warm up sets and then i feel stronger when i go to the bigger weights.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Not a chance tbh. I actually wish i has done a few reps with the 50k before the 55k to prepare for the set as it is too big a jump and the cns just doesnt seem fired up for it. just a fewe rreps and i find im stronger as a result
> 
> i could take out the 35k set and go from 30k-45k probably without issue aye, but the 35k set takes nothing out of me and is nothing but a light warm up
> 
> i sometimes will do a drop set instead of an extra lighter set . Fair point Daz. I cahange that about
> 
> Overall though..its just not possible to do huge jumps, be fully warmed up and have your body prepared to handle 60k a hand over your head without takign small steps up to it. Not for me and what ive found anyways thats why folk who make too big a jump always wonder why on their secons set of X weight they are stronger than on the first set. The body/cns/whatever wasnt ready for it but is prepared for the second set


no mate its cos your a ******,for example,db shoulder press for me goes

20kg bells x fkn hundreds of reps

same set again

50kg bells for 30 reps

75kg bells (yeah those ones you aint got a hope of pressing yet) for 5-6 reps

job jobbed.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> no mate its cos your a ******,for example,db shoulder press for me goes
> 
> 20kg bells x fkn hundreds of reps
> 
> same set again
> 
> 50kg bells for 30 reps
> 
> 75kg bells (yeah those ones you aint got a hope of pressing yet) for 5-6 reps
> 
> job jobbed.


theres only one word the describes that whole post

= BEAUTIFUL :thumb: :thumb :

lol nice one brian 

i'm the same

10kg bells for hundreds of reps

same again

42kg bells for 5-6reps (42's are like 75kg bells for me lol)

42kg bells for 5reps + drop set with 20kg bells

job JOBBED !

might throw in "confidence set" before i go for the big boys (for me 42k's are very big boys) like maybe 30k or 35k bells just to get my confidence up cause 30's are easy money for me but i never do loads of reps as i feel this uses up my much needed glycogen and energy for the big bells. I will only do 2-3reps with the 30's to build up my confidence but if i do 20reps or somthing i just feel like i have wasted my energy.

i save the reps and energy for my heavy working sets

:beer:


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> no mate its cos your a ******,for example,db shoulder press for me goes
> 
> 20kg bells x fkn hundreds of reps
> 
> same set again
> 
> 50kg bells for 30 reps
> 
> 75kg bells (yeah those ones you aint got a hope of pressing yet) for 5-6 reps
> 
> job jobbed.


And who's the bawbag who cant even press just now cos he is injured? :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

I like small steps but fuk doing high reps. No need to do more than the amount of reps you hope to get in the work sets.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> And who's the bawbag who cant even press just now cos he is injured? :lol:


mate,i would still juggle those 60's even with injured shoulder :lol:

in fact,shoulder actually a lot better,and funnily enough its delts n bi's tonight,feel free to stand in awe if you like :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Team1

Think is...you know im supid enough to take you on regardless...cos im plain and simple a c*nt

:lol:

Looking at pics from the UKBFF finals and we both clearly have the same woe from the front...frame becomes apparent....despite how good delts look in the gym...on that fukin stage you can see it and it breaks my heart to see the pcis of me front relaxed at the brits


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Think is...you know im supid enough to take you on regardless...cos im plain and simple a c*nt
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Looking at pics from the UKBFF finals and we both clearly have the same woe from the front...frame becomes apparent....despite how good delts look in the gym...on that fukin stage you can see it and it breaks my heart to see the pcis of me front relaxed at the brits


ditto just dont have the frame width to be of high enough impact in front relaxed,front relaxed both of our weakest poses,front lat and double bi it isnt just as obvious for me,but when i turn around it just obvious from the rear,despite back not being strong enough point yet,if anything i would say your back is a stronger point than mine.

just need to get more muscle hanging off,is all we can do


----------



## rs007

Moaning pair of cvnts

think yourself lucky you don't disappear side on, I'm like a fvcking cardboard cut oot


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> ditto just dont have the frame width to be of high enough impact in front relaxed,front relaxed both of our weakest poses,front lat and double bi it isnt just as obvious for me,but when i turn around it just obvious from the rear,despite back not being strong enough point yet,if anything i would say your back is a stronger point than mine.
> 
> just need to get more muscle hanging off,is all we can do


So true. This is when i realised that going bakck to the brits next year for me wasnt justified. It wont earn me the leap forward in placing id want aas i wont be able to make the dramatic change in the short time.

My back will be better in a short period of time im sure. I think ive crakced it on that front.

Less time trying to get wide delts when its impossible to go wider than the clavicles alow...just make the back as thick as possible and create some illusion of width.. Rack deadlifts as heavys as possible, tbarr rows etc..all old stuff that works


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Moaning pair of cvnts
> 
> think yourself lucky you don't disappear side on, I'm like a fvcking cardboard cut oot


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Team1

*Back & Rear Delts*

*
*

*
T-Bar Rows*

40k x15

60k x10

80k x8

100k x9

30k x11 - single arm

30k x9 - single arm

*Pulldowns*widish grip palms facing bar

half stack x12

3/4 stack x12

stack x9

3/4 stack x1 partial ROM reps keeping the squeeze on

*Still pulldowns*

4 stretchy sets of 12 reps

*Rack Chins*

BW x12

+40k x9...drop set...20k x6...drop set...bw x5

*Db Read delts*

12k x12

18k x10

25k x8

12k x10 - partial rom keeping db quite high and squeeze on muscle

***********

Not too bad. Liking the tbars. Feel ositive that the workouts im getting thru with some good variety and, weight and PB's is gonna be yielding results


----------



## rs007

Quick gloat flyby before I go and eat/cook tomorrows food

Just to say after weeks n weeks of not pressing, being injured etc Brian got the 165s for 3 solid reps on dumbell pressing.

Then myself, having half killed myself with keto, not having pressed in weeks (months?) got 4 with the 145s

In your donkey face, classic boy


----------



## Team1

Mneh. What i can i say to that? Nothing other than im hungry and i intned to slowly but surely make you very uncomfortable by creeping up behind you and then fcuking you in the ass - metaphorically speaking - but that might ACTUALLY happen too

Brian is a pr**k, but its you my hatin is being focused on right now :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Mneh. What i can i say to that? Nothing other than im hungry and i intned to slowly but surely make you very uncomfortable by creeping up behind you and then fcuking you in the ass - metaphorically speaking - but that might ACTUALLY happen too
> 
> Brian is a pr**k, but its you my hatin is being focused on right now :lol:


Hate only makes a ***** stronger, hate away


----------



## chrisj22

rs007 said:


> Hate only makes a ***** stronger, hate away


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Oh and I must state right now, I am on so little sauce that I could prob pass a lie detector at a BNBF show.

Rab is however on gallons of the stuff

As is Brian right enough :lol:

Pair of fannies


----------



## Team1

not me :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Quick gloat flyby before I go and eat/cook tomorrows food
> 
> Just to say after weeks n weeks of not pressing, being injured etc Brian got the 165s for 3 solid reps on dumbell pressing.
> 
> Then myself, having half killed myself with keto, not having pressed in weeks (months?) got 4 with the 145s
> 
> In your donkey face, classic boy


wow 145k bells for 4 reps 

you must be pretty strong then rams ?

your deadlift must be good, right ?

:tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> wow 145k bells for 4 reps
> 
> you must be pretty strong then rams ?
> 
> your deadlift must be good, right ?
> 
> :tongue: :lol: :lol:


I don't do full deadlifts, they are for gays, and my ass is big enough

You on the hand, are a big enough ass

Similar, but not quite the same :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> I don't do full deadlifts, they are for gays, and my ass is big enough


 Agreed, for gays AND guys who want a back that doesn't resemble a Japenese school girls after a day getting her nails done:whistling:

Hows the swimming coming along for you Rab have you got your times down yet?


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> Agreed, for gays AND guys who want a back that doesn't resemble a Japenese school girls after a day getting her nails done:whistling:
> 
> Hows the swimming coming along for you Rab have you got your times down yet?


pr**k :lol:

I actually do do them (well just started really, due, as you say, to having a back like the aforementioned), I was just trying to be a smart ass back to Daz cos - at the moment - that fud is stronger than me :cursing:

Deadlifts have built you an awesome back thought mate, has to be said - but mind you, you must find deadlifts easy with arms your length, bar only comes off the deck an inch at the top :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> pr**k :lol:
> 
> I actually do do them (well just started really, due, as you say, to having a back like the aforementioned), I was just trying to be a smart ass back to Daz cos - at the moment - that fud is stronger than me :cursing:
> 
> Deadlifts have built you an awesome back thought mate, has to be said - but mind you, you must find deadlifts easy with arms your length, bar only comes off the deck an inch at the top :lol:


 That's why i often do them standing on a 5 inch block

Try Reeves deadlifts combined with a shrug on the top now those fry the back!


----------



## rs007

Sounds too hard for me - I need to keep fresh for my swimming


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

you nutters have gotten things flipped on their heads !

its half range, nancy boy, makin up excuses, cant handle big boy PROPER lifts, rack deadlifts that are for gays !

men do full range proper deadlifts and wee baby bitch fairys do half rep rack deads ! FACT !

you two arent man enough for the proper lifts 

:lol: :lol:

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM in the face !


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> you nutters have gotten things flipped on their heads !
> 
> its half range, nancy boy, makin up excuses, cant handle big boy PROPER lifts, rack deadlifts that are for gays !
> 
> men do full range proper deadlifts and wee baby bitch fairys do half rep rack deads ! FACT !
> 
> you two arent man enough for the proper lifts
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM in the face !


Still look 2x as good as you farmer boy :lol:

And thats all that counts

Cue con coming in again


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol you ayrshire c*nts are the farmers looooooooool !

i'm an urban city boy

you stay in fields in the country side along with all the cows n sheep

:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> Still look 2x as good as you farmer boy :lol:
> 
> And thats all that counts
> 
> Cue con coming in again


 I never left............

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> I never left............
> 
> :lol:


  Omnipresent, allknowing

and can lift big ass weights

God really doesn't have fvck all on you


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol you ayrshire c*nts are the farmers looooooooool !
> 
> i'm an urban city boy
> 
> *you stay in fields in the country side along with all the cows n sheep*
> 
> :lol:


Some say Rab actually bums them

mayhap they are correct :thumbup1:

Saw him lastnight with his skin tight red nike top on. Its like his trademark now. Just reeks of sheepshagger


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

yeh he tryd giving me tips on how to luure them behind the hedges !

says they really like blueberry flavoured jam so he spreads some inbetween his **** cheeks and wags and waves his bum in mid air and the sheep come running !

then in one quick motion he grabs one and goes to town on it !

poor wee things just wanted some blueberry jam!


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh he tryd giving me tips on how to luure them behind the hedges !
> 
> says they really like blueberry flavoured jam so he spreads some inbetween his **** cheeks and wags and waves his bum in mid air and the sheep come running !
> 
> then in one quick motion he grabs one and goes to town on it !
> 
> poor wee things just wanted some blueberry jam!


hmmm

the randomness is strong in this one

:lol: bluberry jam :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh i am king coconut of randomness my square jellyfish ataloap sting ray trogladike donkey fist tree trunk apple monkey'd peanut cake face


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> you nutters have gotten things flipped on their heads !
> 
> its half range, nancy boy, makin up excuses, cant handle big boy PROPER lifts, rack deadlifts that are for gays !
> 
> men do full range proper deadlifts and wee baby bitch fairys do half rep rack deads ! FACT !
> 
> you two arent man enough for the proper lifts
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM in the face !


Daz

I wouldnt care even IF you could mong-strength up 300kg. You still dont even look like you train pal..infact...do you?

As for con he is pretty awesome looking and very strong so he is entitles to be possibly the biggest c*nt on UKM at will

Theres one thing that i will lift though that he might not expect....a blade mate so be careful :lol:


----------



## Team1

ruaidhri said:


> i remember you saying you like to train almost on instinct and don't have a set split, but how many days a week do you train (on average)?
> 
> i'm considering leaving the trusted push pull legs for a bit and trying out doggcrapp training. still would only be training 3 times a week but i'd train each bodypart 3 times in 14 days instead of 2. only thing is... if each back session is 2 days after a leg session, then do you think my hams would be fresh enough for deads/rack deads?
> 
> you clearly do a lot of db pressing (well done on finally gettin the 60s btw!)... i don't and i think i have paid for it. usually after chest i just do side laterals or front raises to finish shoulders off but last night i tried db shoulder press and only got 5 hard reps on the 35's! are my shoulders extremely weak would you say (relatively), considering i benched 120 for 4 in the same session?


usually not at all by instinct mate. always pretty much with a basic plan outline with compounds and trying to beat the book each time and get PB's on bulks/growing time.

Just now ive been slighty more adaptive. dunno if its a good thing...trying a diferent way

my tp is the same on shoulders. will bench about the same as you but struggles on delts. they must be pretty strong to let you bench a decent weight like that!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Con is only 4ft tall so is therefore one of the smallest guys on ukm 

:lol:

Bodildy bing bong bang :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Mong-strength :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Team1

*Legs & a little delts*

*
*

*
Leg Press* Feet at very top of plate ankles together super close stance

240k x20

320k x20

480k x20

510k x20 - rest pausing to get there

*Leg Ext*

3 sets of 15-20

doing partial repe - top end thel lower end stretching and squeezing quads

*Leg curls*

3 sets 12-15

Found turning toes in to touchng helps squeeze and pop out hams better on this

*Side delt work*

Variety of side delt work mostly lighter and squeezing from different andgles with cables and db's.

****************

Good leg workout. No doubt i get a better feeling thru my quads and inparticular the sweep doing them with a nice close stance also being high on the plate i get a good stretch and contraction thru the top of my hams into my glutes

Lle extra delts since i have days since the ast sesion and a few days till the next.

**********

Starting to plan the departure for a while from using aas. 2 more weeks as i feel the last of the gains will be made in the coming weeks from the rebound gowing phase then it will all but grnd to a halt. time for a rest and bit of recovery. See how my health is. Blood presure has been good. Blood test on the 6th dec in bookedin for. intended on sooner but they advised to wait a bit. fairy muff.

plan will be to just drop to 200mg test every 10 days for a few weeks along with some hcg then just stop. little more hcg and nolva. ill be dieting during the taper off and hcg into the Glencairn Transexual Classic Bodybuilding Championships then off. May get proviron depending on the ££ sittuation aswell


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Starting to plan the departure for a while from using aas


 :mellow: :no: :sneaky2: :thumbdown:


----------



## Simon m

What's your thoughts behind tapering down mate. then stopping?


----------



## Team1

No real science behind it mate but it seems sensible to be down to trt levels, let deca etc clear, bring in the hcg to bring balls kinda online then come off.

Il be dieting the last month of the course anyways so makes sense to me to drop it all off as (for me) im on a lot just now.


----------



## Team1

Away from home today to train with a friend so played by his rules

*Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB*

25k x20

35k x15

50k x8

60k x10

*Incline DB*

50k x10

45k x8 - *slow and with a twist

30k x12 - flys

*Decline Barbell*

70k x12

90k x12

110k x9 plus some partials

*Cable Cross*

3 sets of 10-12

*Seated DB Curls*

15k x12

20k x8

25k x6...lus some scrappy hammer curls to punish

*Cable preachers* hammer grip

4 sets of 10 ish with drop set last set

***********************

Not too Bad. didnt like the gyms benches. very narrow and slippy and the big dbs big and cumbersom...used to chunky wee cast ones


----------



## Team1

Update

Last week of rebound/bulk is this week and my diet starts Sunday morning in prep fro the Glencairn Tranny Classic.

Plan is to clean things up and add in 30 min am cardio and the odd non training nights cardio too. Ill take carbs down by a fair bit - maybe even in half to round 200g and base most of them around morning and workouts using some more fats the rest of the time. Bread and milk is out besides coffee milk.

Tempted to try HIIT cardio as a tester

Gear wise...im dropping to trt levels of 200mg test e10 days, npp out and ill batter some clen and other wee fat burners I have in a rotation of a few days each. I wont be having a "cheat day" more just a meal at nights and sticking to diet right thru. Ill deplete the last few days and water manip to get as dry as I can, break out the 'ban and carb up on galaxy, pancakes and granola - like a crazy fool in preparation to dawn my swim suit/bikini and sexy underwear to smite down the mighty RS007

This is serious stuff now. This means as much to me as the Olympia trophy to the best of them.

Prep wise..ill be going it alone. Brian and Rammers are in a strange s3xual relationship with lots of blackmail so I cant trust weeman to give sound advice incase he back stabs me.

Mental prep wise im gonna be working with Dtuch Scott to help me gain the Winning attitude and to learn self belief techniques as the saying "If you think you can you can. If you think you cant, your right"

I CAN and will destroy that excuse fro a lady-boy RS007

Other issue is I fear RS has been keeping up his shaving and suinbeds. Im getting pale and hairy. I may need to go for a spray tan and get my nails done prior to this as that must go for something in the tranny class - hitting a double bicep fingers spread all classy with nice French polished nails!

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Rab

The trophy has arrived. The pic n mix have been bought.

It's now down to you fellas.

Let battle commence!!!


----------



## rs007

Seriously?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I reckon there should be a pack of fun size bounty bars for the best make up

Pack of dolly mixtures for most feminine buttocks

etc etc

I mean, FFS, got to have plenty of things to win, cos more there is to win, the more chance Rab might have of winning something


----------



## rs007

Rab - dearest, most fuddish Rab

Just to let you know, I haven't actually maintained my tan, and am paling off rapidly.

This is ,however, part of my master plan

Going for the natural feminine look, where as you are jsut going to look totallyu false plastic fake baked slapper

refinement and subtlety is where it is at

two things you woudn't know a damned thing about

I bid you good day


----------



## Team1

since when was subtle and refined ever awarded points in the transgender leagues?

Your just gonna look like mutton dressed as lamb, where as im gonna look like a real trampy tranny

tosser


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i've been reading all the posts about this "glencairn transexual **** fisting comp thing" and i seriously seriously cant tell wether its just a joke thats been dragged on for pages and pages or wether you too fairy cakes are actually doing some sort of comp thing ?

i am confused and nervous to come down to glencairn ever again !

i will have my pepper spray close by for my next visit !


----------



## Team1

nobody else sid anything about fisting other than you daz. Thats gay and rather brutal. Were only talking about transsexual bodybuilding here

I dont think i want you at our gym if you make up things like fisting. Thats just wrong mate!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol well i dont know what the hell your upto boy but it doesnt sound appealling !

so i am going to decline my invite to compete in it :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr

I was well shocked when I read 510kg for 20 reps didnt see the rest pause bit lol, some good heavy lifts there though :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

first off your not invited as you would make a very ugy woman and want to fist and do gay things and second i find a 14 year old calling me boy a bit insulting :lol:


----------



## Team1

jstarcarr said:


> I was well shocked when I read 510kg for 20 reps didnt see the rest pause bit lol, some good heavy lifts there though :thumbup1:


when i say rest pause Jay i just locked out my knees and took two quick breath every few reps from 12 or 14 ish


----------



## jstarcarr

Team1 said:


> when i say rest pause Jay i just locked out my knees and took two quick breath every few reps from 12 or 14 ish


Thats really good , thought I was strong on legs


----------



## Team1

im not too bad on them Squat wise ill go to parallel or below with up to 180k for reps. Getting bcak to some more regular sqatting once a little knee niggle is better


----------



## rs007

Just to make it crystal clear, I hate you. I will crush you. I can't unveil my hatred for you any more than this, I can't make it any planer, when I wake each morning, I stare at a picture of you for 10 minutes, just to remind me how much I hate you. This helps me face the day

Before I go to sleep each night, I visualise crushing you on stage, humiliating your small penis openly to all who are watching.

1 month tomorrow.

1 month to the most cataclysmic event in the bodybuilding calendar of 2010 (at least in the 3 towns area)

I of course refer to the inaugural Glencairn Transgender Transexual Crossdressing Classic Championships.

4 weeks

1 winner

and probably some butt sex

Its awn


----------



## RedKola

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus

the winner of the tranny classic getting it from Weeman:lol:


----------



## rs007

Some confusion still surrounds the status of possible entrant Brian "Weeman" Harris. Sources say he is wanting to enter so bad, as lets face it, being so gay he might just actually have a chance of winning - but alas independant witnesses have confirmed he is getting a bit chubby :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## RedKola

'Butt chubby' hmm, sounds dirty! :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> Just to make it crystal clear, I hate you. I will crush you. I can't unveil my hatred for you any more than this, I can't make it any planer, when I wake each morning, I stare at a picture of you for 10 minutes, just to remind me how much I hate you. This helps me face the day
> 
> Before I go to sleep each night, I visualise crushing you on stage, humiliating your small penis openly to all who are watching.
> 
> 1 month tomorrow.
> 
> 1 month to the most cataclysmic event in the bodybuilding calendar of 2010 (at least in the 3 towns area)
> 
> I of course refer to the inaugural Glencairn Transgender Transexual Crossdressing Classic Championships.
> 
> 4 weeks
> 
> 1 winner
> 
> and probably some butt sex
> 
> Its awn


I really feel should bad that i find this thread so funny i mean its never cool or PC to laugh at things like the special olympics but in this case..............LMAO


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> I really feel should bad that i find this thread so funny i mean its never cool or PC to laugh at things like the special olympics but in this case..............LMAO


 :lol:

Thats a very valid comparison actually.

Because no matter who wins - Rab (pfft) or myself - we are still both retarded regardless :lol:

Hey just had an awesome idea - fancy flying over and doing the guest spot at our show?

I don't have much money so you will have to pay flight and accomodation yourself (small price to pay to guest pose at such a prestigious event) but we'll make sure you are well fed on various deep fried Scottish cuisine


----------



## Team1

Im just off the phone an hour ago to RS. Guess what..i SABOTAGED HIM hahahah

Told the shmuk i was about to eat 2 cheese burgers when infact i had a sirloin steak and green beans and previous to that i had a shake in water with peanut butter....thus he will have thought...."mmmm cheeseburgers ill have som of that" and failed terribly taking him a step closer to not even fitting into his dress or swimwear at the Tranny Classic

Classic sabotage and i also repped him with a link that i hope by now he has followed and it has suitably ruined his night

NSFW - NOT SAFE FOR WORK

http://www.popularpages.net/pics/transexual-pics_4_3237.jpg


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thats a very valid comparison actually.
> 
> Because no matter who wins - Rab (pfft) or myself - we are still both retarded regardless :lol:
> 
> Hey just had an awesome idea - fancy flying over and doing the guest spot at our show?
> 
> I don't have much money so you will have to pay flight and accomodation yourself (small price to pay to guest pose at such a prestigious event) but we'll make sure you are well fed on various deep fried Scottish cuisine


I can read between the lines you know! I fully understand you intend to kill me and consume my flesh in the hope of gaining my power! Nice try Scotsman, nice try indeed!


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> I can read between the lines you know! I fully understand you intend to kill me and consume my flesh in the hope of gaining my power! Nice try Scotsman, nice try indeed!


Damn you Cornelius, Damn you to hell

I will have that power, oh yes, it will be mine

Seriously though, you don't know what you are missing with the Scottish grub (and prob don't want to know either :lol: )


----------



## RedKola

Lois_Lane said:


> I can read between the lines you know! I fully understand you intend to kill me and consume my flesh in the hope of gaining my power! Nice try Scotsman, nice try indeed!


It's not as ominous as it sounds....he's just talking about treating you to a deep fried mars bar doon the local chippy!


----------



## Lois_Lane

RedKola said:


> It's not as ominous as it sounds....he's just talking about treating you to a deep fried mars bar doon the local chippy!


They do that kind of thing in Scotland also, lol and there was me thinking deepfrying everything was a Southern American thing!


----------



## RedKola

Lois_Lane said:


> They do that kind of thing in Scotland also, lol and there was me thinking deepfrying everything was a Southern American thing!


Nope, it originated from the three toons! :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I reckon there should be a pack of fun size bounty bars for the best make up
> 
> Pack of dolly mixtures for most feminine buttocks
> 
> etc etc
> 
> I mean, FFS, got to have plenty of things to win, cos more there is to win, the more chance Rab might have of winning something


Very serious mate. I'll post a photo of the trophy later. I'm trying to get some tarty Barbi kit for the trophy as it'll look much better.

The pic n mix is all ready to go as well and I'll post the whole lot up to Rab.

In terms of judging the comp, I do think that as it was partly my idea, I'd like to be on the panel, so some form of web link up or loads of photos to my site: www.butchcrossdressingjockboys.com would be appreciated.

xx


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Very serious mate. I'll post a photo of the trophy later. I'm trying to get some tarty Barbi kit for the trophy as it'll look much better.
> 
> The pic n mix is all ready to go as well and I'll post the whole lot up to Rab.
> 
> In terms of judging the comp, I do think that as it was partly my idea, I'd like to be on the panel, so some form of web link up or loads of photos to my site: www.butchcrossdressingjockboys.com would be appreciated.
> 
> xx


Superb :lol:

Just for that, if it goes ahead, you can get a free copy of the rs007 2011 Tranny Calender, perfect for the office, study, or just the inside of the toilet door for w4nk fodder :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

dixie normus said:


>


i cant believe things like that actually exist in the world ^^^ !!!!!!!!!!!

some people are really messed up in the head !


----------



## Team1

*Delts & Back*

*
*

*
DB Press*

20k x15

30k x12

35k x8

45k x10

55k x7

*Standing alt Side Laterals*

18k x12

24.5k x12

30k x8 + partials

*Rack Deads*

100k x5

140k x5

180k x5

200k x5

220k x5

*Bent Over Rows*

60k x12

100k x12

60k x12

60k x12

****************

Bit different tonight due to cicumstaces

Did my db pressing a littl more upright and with bigger ROM.

Big Bear Dave was down and fcuk me he is a big bear. Got some tips on the BOR's. took me down to 20k and made me do them really strict with a few pointers, getting a right good squeeze. Felt bloody good. will take this forward and see what happens


----------



## GM-20

dave/big bear makes you train properly.

you think you train hard untill you have him screaming/making his pig noises at you.


----------



## Team1

Yep. He hurt me tonight with 60kg on bent over rows. Thats just not fcuking cricket :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Yep. He hurt me tonight by fisting me from behind any time my form wasnt perfect. Thats just not fcuking cricket :lol:


 

fs that IS hardcore !

hope ur alright buddy


----------



## Lois_Lane

Team 1 i have decided i want to do classic bodybuilding. So today instead of training with weights i went for a jog then i had a salad with no protein, watch out i am coming for you!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Lois_Lane said:


> Team 1 i have decided i want to do classic bodybuilding. So today instead of training with weights i went for a jog then i had a salad with no protein, watch out i am coming for you!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL you cheeky SOB !

you best watch rab doesnt lay-th the smack-th down-th on ur candy ass !


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL you cheeky SOB !
> 
> you best watch rab doesnt lay-th the smack-th down-th on ur candy ass !


Sorry i didn't reply sooner mate i was making my self puke because i felt bad about that salad...I AM SO FAT :-(

Smack down....erm in the classics we have pillow fights in our pj's you should know this sweetie!


----------



## Team1

ruaidhri said:


> alright rab, have you put your swimming on hold to prep for the glencairn classic then?
> 
> member i said i struggled pressing the 35's, it was actually only the 32.5's :lol: , pretty pathetic but i'm gonna work hard to bring shoulders up now. managed to bench 120 for 6 yesterday so it's all good!
> 
> so after your sesh with bigbear, you gonna change how you do your back training, lighter weight, strict form focusing on the contraction? i recently started doing this for back and my lats are responding very well. for me back, bis and calves i need to go perfect form and get a good squeeze or they don't grow


Yes mate. ive realised for a long time now that not every bodypart seems to respond the same or to the same training principals. Im going to be working on a better contraction and implimenting the tweaks big bear pointed out on some back work to try and improve in this area. Dont get me wrong....im sure he still suggests a heavy all out set that gets hairy and ill still be working on bringing up my rack an traditional deadlift too to a decent number


----------



## Team1

Daz. Whats up with you and fisting you creepy wierdo?

Con. I eat more grub in a day than you ya shmuk. Thats what happens when you are not vertically challenged


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Yas vertically challenged looooool, good comeback rabster 

Its YOU that keeps talking about fisting rs in a transexual disco dancing dance off!!!?


----------



## bigbear21

GM-20 said:


> dave/big bear makes you train properly.
> 
> you think you train hard untill you have him screaming/making his pig noises at you.


oi!!! leave the pig noises out of this they havent been introduced to them yet lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

Team1 said:


> Con. I eat more grub in a day than you ya shmuk. Thats what happens when you are not vertically challenged


Nah its probably because you have stomach worms from eating all that uncooked haggis.....

Honestly i have been thinking how i would go about doing a classic class (for real no jokes).

First i would diet down and do a normal show lets say i got down to a depleted 95-6kg.

After this i would have to come off gear and keep doing tons of cardio to drop to 80kg.

Once at 80kg i would have to sit in the sauna for an hour or so to drop the final 3kg and weighin at 77kg.

I wonder if i could go home between weigin and next day and put on 10-15kg lol

All joking aside classic class is great i wish it existed years ago. As i did diet down for bb show's 3 times prior to my first actual show. Each time i was a couple weeks out of show shape and in first diet i was 82kg second 86kg thid 92kg. if classic had exisisted first time i dieted down i would have been at top of my class.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hey rab if you can pull yourself away from building spaceships via a computer desk via pushing and flicking buttons every now and again then can you get ur **** into my journal as ur pressence has pre-ceeded every second comment !?

cheers hen  xx


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> hey rab if you can pull yourself away from building spaceships via a computer desk via pushing and flicking buttons every now and again then can you get ur **** into my journal as ur pressence has pre-ceeded every second comment !?
> 
> cheers hen  xx


Thanks for posting requesting my attention and removng me from working on the security of our nation to tell you how many plates my gym leg press can take Daz. SUch a pressing issue certainly was worth the above post and as soon as i got the notification on my phone mid meeting with the MOD i stood up and shouted "STOP THE MEETING!!!! Daz needs to know how many plates my leg press can take!!! Your stupid little boat can wait you Fcuking public schoolboy Navy tossers"

Ther ran out the room back to my desk to reply as quick as i could

FEW!!!

PS - That was sarcasm btw. Your a pure nugget


----------



## Simon m

I'm a former public school Royal Marine nugget, and I love boats, so next time Daz does that, let me know so I can kill him


----------



## RedKola

Yeah, let's all burn Daz at the stake! We can have a BBQ with his bodyparts afterwards! Don't expect to be filled, he ain't got much meat on his bones.... :lol:

(yet)


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> PS - That was sarcasm btw. Your a pure nugget


You're*


----------



## Team1

TheNatural1 said:


> You're*


pah. I hold contempt to the English language. ! cos of its name and two cos im terrible with it anyways. I also hold contempt for you asshole

so...to combine the two

TheNatural1 - I think your a bawbag.

Ha


----------



## TheNatural1

Robert

No one gives a fugg what you think, so sit down shut up and know ur role

Damn swimmers these days, fuggin nob!!!!!!!


----------



## Team1

**** off Natty Scum

***********

*Gunnage session*

Due to the way training has went and is scheduled, a bit of fun tonight and did an arms session only

Did alot of variety and worked on getting a better contraction and squeezing the muscle. DB Curls but could only get up to 18k doing them much much stricter and focusing on form more than slugging weight. V-Bar cable ahmmer curls, EZ curls don Gironda Perfect curl style, DB Concentration curls and got them nailed to squeezing till it hurt from rep 1 of the set

Bit of single arm rope pushdowns on triceps to get the arm back further and squeeaing hard, GCBP superset with nioce slow bodyweight dips and singel arm db behind head ext to stretch and fnish off

Lot of fun and learned a bit by taking time to tweak and make things better


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Thanks for posting requesting my attention and removng me from working on the security of our nation to tell you how many plates my gym leg press can take Daz. SUch a pressing issue certainly was worth the above post and as soon as i got the notification on my phone mid meeting with the MOD i stood up and shouted "STOP THE MEETING!!!! Daz needs to know how many plates my leg press can take!!! Your stupid little boat can wait you Fcuking public schoolboy Navy tossers"
> 
> Ther ran out the room back to my desk to reply as quick as i could
> 
> FEW!!!
> 
> PS - That was sarcasm btw. Your a pure nugget


 :lol: loool so much !! could actually imagine you doing :lol:



RedKola said:


> Yeah, let's all burn Daz at the stake! We can have a BBQ with his bodyparts afterwards! Don't expect to be filled, he ain't got much meat on his bones.... :lol:
> 
> (yet)


lol i knew straight away when i was reading that first line that a joke was going to be made either by you or by rab or rs or some space monkey about not having much to go around and all that hilarity! heres my response = .................. :mellow: :sad: :crying: :surrender: (and if there was a smiley that showed someone dying inside and crying into their pillow i would use that aswell :crying: )


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> ***********
> 
> *Gunnage session*
> 
> Due to the way training has went and is scheduled, a bit of fun tonight and did an arms session only
> 
> Did alot of variety and worked on getting a better contraction and squeezing the muscle. DB Curls but could only get up to 18k doing them much much stricter and focusing on form more than slugging weight. V-Bar cable ahmmer curls, EZ curls don Gironda Perfect curl style, DB Concentration curls and got them nailed to squeezing till it hurt from rep 1 of the set
> 
> Bit of single arm rope pushdowns on triceps to get the arm back further and squeeaing hard, GCBP superset with nioce slow bodyweight dips and singel arm db behind head ext to stretch and fnish off
> 
> Lot of fun and learned a bit by taking time to tweak and make things better


 :thumb: i love workouts like that where you just relax and do whatever you feel like doing and experiment with different things etc.

but come saturday we shall be training insane in the membrane super soaker 9000 styley mondo bondo brian johnston style :bounce:


----------



## Team1

*Chest & Back*

*Flat DB Press*

25k x20

35k x12

45k 8

55k x8

65k x8...drop set..35k x 8ish with a squeezn n twist very slow

*Cables*

4 sets of 12 good squeezy reps with increases weight per set

*T-Bar Rows*

40k x12

60k x10

80k x8

100k x7 or 8

20k x12 - single arm

*Pulldowns* Palms facing wide grip

1/2 stack 10

3.4 stack x10

ful stack x8

1/2 stack x12 ish

******************

Felt good n strong on chest. good PB on 65'felt comfy enough to handle. last couple of reps has assistance.

Taking forwars some of Big Bear Daves pointers on back and the 60kg set on t-bars done suer strict like he tweaked me up to do hit the button. 80k was a good set to and the 100k was quite rough but decnet enough


----------



## Lois_Lane

Strong db pressing!


----------



## RedKola

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :lol: loool so much !! could actually imagine you doing :lol:
> 
> l*ol i knew straight away when i was reading that first line that a joke was going to be made either by you or by rab or rs or some space monkey about not having much to go around and all that hilarity! heres my response = ..................* :mellow: *:sad:* :crying: :surrender: * (and if there was a smiley that showed someone dying inside and crying into their pillow i would use that aswell * :crying: *)*


I was clearly joking! You're fcking HUGE mate!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

RedKola said:


> I was clearly joking! You're fcking HUGE mate!


lol i knew (at least hoped lol) u were jokin :tongue: )

lol dont know about huge but thanks for that (probably sarcastic) compliment 

if you ment it then i am extremely grateful and flattered and thank you and if you didnt mean it then you can go a sh*te on your own door matt !

but hopefully you did mean it and the love can be shared and spread and everyone happy happy

:lol: :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hows the galaxys big stuff ?

just want to let everyone know that rab is looking like a superhero these days (like the comic book hero exagerated muscles, impressive kind of super hero !)

truely inspired by the ****ing size of you you big ****ing maniac f*ck w*ank pr**k 

wearing a red compression top and looked like a power ranger, exept muscley as f*ck and not a skinny wee american actor lol


----------



## bigbear21

he looks like a fcukin cyclist ya dozy sod shut the fcuk up hell be thinking hes a bber next:lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

bigbear21 said:


> he looks like a fcukin cyclist ya dozy sod shut the fcuk up hell be thinking hes a bber next:lol: :lol:


But Daz looks like a footballer :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

genuinly the first time in my life somone has used my name and football in the same sentance before lol !

never watched it, never played it, never will, hate it and funnyly enough one of my closest mates, childhood mates plays in SPL for motherwell lol ! ( true story ).


----------



## Team1

*UPDATE*

Right then. Diet and cardio starts today in Prep for the hightlight of the British Bodybuilding Callendar - The Glencairn Trans3xual Classic

Ive been previously chowing down on a lot of grub since the Brits and have went from a stage weight of 81kg odds to now being a good 97kg maybe. Dunno. AInt bothered to weigh myself as im not a **** like Weeman and RS007

So clearly a lot of beef but im pretty certain not all of it is muscle, water and glycogen :lol:

Macros have been roughly 350-400g protein, 400-500g carbs and god knows how much fat. mainly from a lot of red meat (inc burgers) and some oils in my chicken and rice. 4xBSD Suepr strength fish oils per day too. As much junk as and when but moderate the last few weeks now

It will take a few dayts to solidly adjust to a diet but the carbs will be chopped greatly. Bread, milk and junk is out. Sodium will be regulated again

Diet will be a bit like so

Meal 1

Eggs - maybe 5 whites and 3 yolks

Scoop of Whey

Meal 2

60g Oats & BSD Beilgan Chocolate Whey in water as porridge

Meal 3

200g chicken

30g whole rice

green veg

walnut/olive oil

Meal 4

200g chicken

30g whole rice

green veg

walnut/olive oil

Meal5

whole egg Omlette (5 eggs)

Train

Meal 6

Whey

small amount of sugars

Meal 7

Lean Beef mince chilli (250g beef, tomatoes, kidney beans, veg)

**********************

Hoping to lose the puff with dropping milk, bread and soem sodium. carbs will be wuite low and fats moderate to higher for me

Steady state Cardio today will be done in the evening but from tomorrow morning on it will be a half hour am fasted. bloody cold but feck it, i know it works well

Dont know what il do with cheats. It wil be just meals - if we go out for dinner or that. i dont intend to have a cheat binge/hour etc in these weeks. This means too much to me to cheat :lol:

I mat a point now where ive sickened myself off eating and im startign to faulter on my bulk. gains fromt eh rebound have probably been well made now and im at the point im gettign mroe fat than gaining actual lean lbs so a little spell fo "diet" so should remove some of the crap, reset my appetite and also improve insulin sensitivity etc again?

took my last shot of npp yesterday. thats me taperign off that and everything for that matter. wil just drop to a cruise level of test for a month then start some sort of mild PCT and play that by ear. Looking forward in a strange way to havign a fight on my hands to maintain the gains ive made off the sauce and clearing out if you like. Wil make it good and make the gains real good im hoping when i go back on in a period of time. in between as i said i wanna fight to maintain what ive gained, be nice and lean and be primed for new growth.


----------



## RedKola

I'm secretly backing you Rab :thumb:


----------



## Team1

If i were you id reconsider Red. Im on the burgers as we speak :lol:


----------



## weeman

just for your info ******,weighed in at 237 3/4 yest,still with abs,call me gay for weighing myself but motherfuker is looking gooood 

This not abusing ones self malarky seems to be working out,now if only could shift fkn crippling delt thing i would feel comfortable going gung ho!

btw grudgingly gotta say your arms were looking good the other night.

***.


----------



## Lois_Lane

weeman said:


> just for your info ******,weighed in at 237 3/4 yest,still with abs,call me gay for weighing myself but motherfuker is looking gooood


Look at my avvy....242lb and growing......stick in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> Look at my avvy....242lb and growing......stick in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!


That avi is fvcking superb, outstanding physique

shame about face

but to be fair, you ahve at least tried to cover its sheer docileness with camera, so good effort

:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

rs007 said:


> That avi is fvcking superb, outstanding physique
> 
> shame about face
> 
> but to be fair, you ahve at least tried to cover its sheer docileness with camera, so good effort
> 
> :lol:


Don't MAKE ME post up a face shot cause i will......


----------



## weeman

Lois_Lane said:


> Look at my avvy....242lb and growing......stick in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!


yeah yeah yeah,but my guns still better.

its the ONLY thing thats better mind,helps that my arms are about 4'' shorter than yours :lol:


----------



## Simon m

This is what you're playing fro girls:

The Pic N Mix has disappeared:innocent:


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> This is what you're playing fro girls:
> 
> The Pic N Mix has disappeared:innocent:
> 
> View attachment 52178


It will be mine

she is a thing of beauty

she will be mine


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> It will be mine
> 
> she is a thing of beauty
> 
> she will be mine


RS your avatar seems to have shrunk ?

is that a sign that everything else on your body is shrinking and getting smaller :S ?

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Hey Rab, about this competition

You know, I phoned my mother and told her I won already

Think how I must fcking feel, transgender glencairn classic champ, can you believe it?

I mean you didn't do so bad, you got the UKBFF Scottish Classic, but then you just didn't get the Transgender Classic, right?

fool


----------



## Team1

Oh thats how its gonna be is it?

Sorry buddy but im going to prove you and your damn mother wrong.

Once i win the GTC and then go back to the Brits and take top 3 i will then be the best bodybuilder in Glencairn and leave you for dead with your "local show" 4th place

I have Dutch Scott doign my mental prep and Skip Hill doing my diet and training regime.


----------



## Simon m

Girls, stop fighting, just stop it now!

In my mind's eye, I've seen you both dressed up in tight lycra and fishnets and to me you've both won already as you certainly helped this old Public School nonce past the finishing post on numerous occassions. :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Team1 said:


> I have Dutch Scott doign my mental prep and Skip Hill doing my diet and training regime.


So you are bringing nuclear weapons to fight against cavemen...........interesting.....


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> So you are bringing nuclear weapons to fight against cavemen...........interesting.....


Nuclear weapons pffftttt

can't beat good ole conventional big guns

and, while my guns are sh1t - they are like fvcking Arnies compared to fanny-baws the cyclist over there

yeah I'm talking to you classic boy, you wanna do summat about it, I'm right here *** boy, bring it

:lol: :lol: :lol:

edit: added smillies in case some eejit actually thinks I am serious :lol:


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> *Girls, stop fighting, just stop it now!*
> 
> In my mind's eye, I've seen you both dressed up in tight lycra and fishnets and to me you've both won already as you certainly helped this old Public School nonce past the finishing post on numerous occassions. :whistling:


He started it, getting all up in a ****** face n sh1t

PS: glad to be of assistance :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> He started it, getting all up in a ****** face n sh1t
> 
> PS: glad to be of assistance :lol:


so much lol'ing :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> so much lol'ing :lol:


Daz

Is that you in your Avvy mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Simon m said:


> Daz
> 
> Is that you in your Avvy mate?


I was wondering that my self.

Daz good physique buddy but smash those arms twice per week to get them into proportion with the rest of you!

Honestly i think you would do very well competing you should give first timers a go at a show next year...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Lois_Lane said:


> I was wondering that my self.
> 
> Daz good physique buddy but smash those arms twice per week to get them into proportion with the rest of you!
> 
> Honestly i think you would do very well competing you should give first timers a go at a show next year...


in regards to wether thats me in my avi or not i'm not even giving that a response cause if you dont already know who it is in the avi then you dont deserve to know !

thanks for the compliments and opinion con, my arms are frustratingly SH*T ! they are barely 16inch 

i am currently hitting them twice per week but only doing one exercise for each muscle so monday - barbell curls, close grip bench press then thursday - alternate dum curls, weighted dips.

any better ideas on hitting my arms to get them about 4inches bigger lol ?


----------



## Team1

Oh God


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Oh God


I know...

Amazing lack of self awareness, I'm thinking Aspergers...


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Oh God


Lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Oh God





Simon m said:


> I know...
> 
> Amazing lack of self awareness, I'm thinking Aspergers...


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

that was a joke about 4inches bigger if thats what you babys are crying about :confused1:


----------



## roadz

Don't listen to them Daz - you look amazing in your avi...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh god!


----------



## RedKola

I'll PM you my number Daz.....hubba hubba :devil2:

:lol:


----------



## weeman

back of red he's mine.

i cant beleieve he has been down here twice now and Rams and i havent been there,i take this as a tactic by Rab to lull Daz into the false sense of security that he is the greatestest when in fact i am the greatest skin tight t wearer in the gym.


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> back of red he's mine.
> 
> i cant beleieve he has been down here twice now and Rams and i havent been there,i take this as a tactic by Rab to lull Daz into the false sense of security that he is the greatestest when in fact i am the greatest skin tight t wearer in the gym.


Don't tell lies Brian,

you remember full well he discussion with Rab

Rab: "hey guys, Daz is coming down here the morn, yous should jump down and meet him, I mean, he is a fvcking mongo-tard online and all, but he is harmless enough"

Ramsay: "not on my fvcking watch"

Brian: "aye, no chance, that lad is one spazzed up *****"

Rab: "c'mon lads, I kinda promised him he would get to meet you guys, making me look like a cvnt if yous don't show"

Ramsay: "fvck off Rab"

Brian: "aye, fvck off Rab, he's your bitch now"

Pretty much word for word, mind?


----------



## weeman

was trying to spare a brotha's feelings dude,mofo gonna be cut down reading that now,but yeah thats pretty much word for word,cannot lie daz.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> in regards to wether thats me in my avi or not i'm not even giving that a response cause if you dont already know who it is in the avi then you dont deserve to know !
> 
> thanks for the compliments and opinion con, my arms are frustratingly SH*T ! they are barely 16inch
> 
> i am currently hitting them twice per week but only doing one exercise for each muscle so monday - barbell curls, close grip bench press then thursday - alternate dum curls, weighted dips.
> 
> any better ideas on hitting my arms to get them about 4inches bigger lol ?


Erm....you have confused me buddy, is that you or not?!

TBH it looks like you are using very good lighting and although that is good for a photo sometimes you can do your self an injustice in person.

As for arm training based on your pics your lats look good so you need to focus on taking your back out of any bicep exercises. Preacher curls would be a good choice.


----------



## Team1

The truth is i didnt even ask Brian to come round cos he is a c*nt and Ramsey was supposed to but instead stayed in bed and (i kid you not) text me 6 messages, mostly insulting or vulgar stuff about his pish stained tesco pants and how bloated he was from bread

****************

Diet today has been a bit wierd. the plan is oot the window tbh im rolling with it

80g muesli with ss milk

6 whole eggs scrambled

200g chicken

40g rice

200g chicken

40g rice

100g beef

3 whole eggs

train

turkish delight PWO

100g beef

1 egg

2 teaspoons peaut butter

just gonna have 275g beef mince as chilli with kidney beans etc then bed

***

Run out of whey and a bit light on protein. Failed on no milk this morning but back to off it tomorro along wih when and seeing what chances a fw dayno dairy will make


----------



## Team1

*Shoulders & Tripces*

*Arnie Press* nice and slow using some tips from Big Bear

25k x10

30k x10

35k x8 +5 presses to failure

25k x12 +5or 6 pesses to burn out

*Seated Cable laterals*

4 sets of 10-12 reps with a set to failire with partials

set of 25k db side laterals too

*pushdowns* few twekas to get an exaggerated squeeze

half stack x12

3/4 stack x12

full stack x10 to failure

half stack x13 or so extra slow and squeezy

*Dips*

BW x10

+20k x10

+30k x9 drop set...BW x7

Wee set of db behind head tricep ext and stretch off

**********

Really good workout. Instead of focusing on throwing about as much weight as possible, i focused more on how i coud tweak it to get as much of a squeeze as possible

Enjoyed that session a lot


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> back of red he's mine.
> 
> i cant beleieve he has been down here twice now and Rams and i havent been there,i take this as a tactic by Rab to lull Daz into the false sense of security that he is the greatestest when in fact i am the greatest skin tight t wearer in the gym.


i've been down THREE times now !



rs007 said:


> Don't tell lies Brian,
> 
> you remember full well he discussion with Rab
> 
> Rab: "hey guys, Daz is coming down here the morn, yous should jump down and meet him, I mean, he is a fvcking mongo-tard online and all, but he is harmless enough"
> 
> Ramsay: "not on my fvcking watch"
> 
> Brian: "aye, no chance, that lad is one spazzed up *****"
> 
> Rab: "c'mon lads, I kinda promised him he would get to meet you guys, making me look like a cvnt if yous don't show"
> 
> Ramsay: "fvck off Rab"
> 
> Brian: "aye, fvck off Rab, he's your bitch now"
> 
> Pretty much word for word, mind?


nice to know that 2 guys i respect and admire in this industry think so much of me....... :mellow: :sad::sad: :crying: :crying:



weeman said:


> was trying to spare a brotha's feelings dude,mofo gonna be cut down reading that now,but yeah thats pretty much word for word,cannot lie daz.


once again = :sad::sad: :crying: :crying: :crying:



Lois_Lane said:


> Erm....you have confused me buddy, is that you or not?!
> 
> TBH it looks like you are using very good lighting and although that is good for a photo sometimes you can do your self an injustice in person.
> 
> As for arm training based on your pics your lats look good so you need to focus on taking your back out of any bicep exercises. Preacher curls would be a good choice.


 i cant believe i am actually having to say this but = no that is not me in my avi (FFS) !! its dorian yates you mong-****-stick :laugh:

regards to taking back out of biceps exercises and doing preachers = rab what u think ?

not gonna do anything behind rabs back so will need his seal of approval cause sorry con but HE IS ZEE MASTER  :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Im actually sat here my head in my hands...wondering how i got myself into this sittuation and what i ever did to deserve this


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh and rams your lucky you didnt come down and i will advise you in future to stay far away from glencairn whenever i come down cause i always come down on saturdays and saturdays is when i deadlift. So to save yourself the humiliation and heart break just stay in your bed mate :lol: :lol: 

that saturday there i did 200kg for 7reps then 220 for a solid rep.

weeman would love to meet you and rab is right i am a totally chilled normal guy in real life. I've no idea why i have adopted this personality as a crazy mongo weirdo guy online but i'm really not like that in real life lol

ps - obveously thats just banter about the deadlifting rams (not about the lifts, i did actually do those lifts in your gym) but obveously i would love to meet you aswell and go disco dancing, would be an honour to meet the pair of yous. Imagine you two being a right good laugh to hang about with and would inspire me to train harder.

but if you'se want to avoid the gym anytime i'm down cause your scared of catching the mong-tard disease then be that way ya pair of fairys   :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

Team1 said:


> Im actually sat here my head in my hands...wondering how i got myself into this sittuation and what i ever did to deserve this


If Daz is forrest gump does that make you bubba or liuetenant dan? :lol:


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Im actually sat here my head in my hands...wondering how i got myself into this sittuation and what i ever did to deserve this


Class

PS - Cos your a cnut!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Im actually sat here my head in my hands...wondering how i got myself into this sittuation and what i ever did to deserve this


i was sent by angels to prep you for having kids one day 

if you can put up with me then whenever and if you ever have kids you will be a master at how to handle crazy wee nutters :lol:

your welcome


----------



## rs007

Daz, buddy, you have no comprehension how that situation would actually unfold, you best believe it wont be like you imagine it.

Here is a quick synopsis of just one possible outcome.

Daz uses super-mong-sloth strength to bang out loads of reps with 200+ Kg on deadlift, laughing and squealing like a retard in an ice cream shop.

Daz puts the bar down, briefly scratches his balls (and sniffs fingers) before jumping about squealing to Rab, "did I do good boss, did I??? I was strong like pop eye wasn't I??? Did I make boss-man happy boss???!!!"

All the time rs standing to the side, still as stone, staring down.

Daz then turns and in an equally "hills have eyes" fashion starts shouting "see rs, I tolds you I was strong and big and strong"

But then it happens. You see, in every situation, there comes a point where something crosses a line. It goes to far. Sane people of reasonable IQ an no mental retardation can sense this point coming, looming like a thunderstorm on the horizon. You just don't fvck with a ****** when that thunderstorm come callin.

And in the blink of an eye, the situation changes.

"See rs I tolds you I was stronger than you, you are gay and I am the best and I am better than you....."

Daz trails off to a silence. The reason for this silence has been apparent to Rab and Weeman for at least 15 seconds, but Daz was oblivious.

In rs's right hand is a pistol, menacing in its blackness, its weight immeasurable. The silence is deafening.

"you shouldn't have said that fvck stick" rs says as he slowly raises his head, his eyes catching Daz's

Daz starts laughing like a mongo "but I is stronger than you is!!!!!"

"not any more fanny baws"

A normal person might just have seen it. Dazs brain, operating at only 75% of a normal persons had no chance. By the time he realised what had happened, three 9mm copper jacketed slugs had just tore their way through and out Dazs abdominal cavity, the force of the multiple impacts throwing him backward into the dumbell rack.

"whos fvcking strongest now, cvnto?"

RS slowly walks over to Daz, lying there, spazzing out all over the place

As RS slowly brought the pistol into line with dazs face, that slow cvnt was just actually realising something terribly bad had happened.

"this hurts ramsay, why did you hurt Daz, Daz strong like Popeye"

If you have ever dropped a live cat from a 25 story building and heard it hit the deck, you'll have half an idea what noise that pistol (and dazs face which said pistol was muzzled right up against) made when that final cartridge went off....

__________________________________________

What I am saying Daz, just in case you missed it - you be as strong as you like, I'll just shoot you in the fvcking face

:thumbup1:


----------



## roadz

That was amazing - Can we have another possible outcome RS?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Daz, buddy, you have no comprehension how that situation would actually unfold, you best believe it wont be like you imagine it.
> 
> Here is a quick synopsis of just one possible outcome.
> 
> Daz uses super-mong-sloth strength to bang out loads of reps with 200+ Kg on deadlift, laughing and squealing like a retard in an ice cream shop.
> 
> Daz puts the bar down, briefly scratches his balls (and sniffs fingers) before jumping about squealing to Rab, "did I do good boss, did I??? I was strong like pop eye wasn't I??? Did I make boss-man happy boss???!!!"
> 
> All the time rs standing to the side, still as stone, staring down.
> 
> Daz then turns and in an equally "hills have eyes" fashion starts shouting "see rs, I tolds you I was strong and big and strong"
> 
> But then it happens. You see, in every situation, there comes a point where something crosses a line. It goes to far. Sane people of reasonable IQ an no mental retardation can sense this point coming, looming like a thunderstorm on the horizon. You just don't fvck with a ****** when that thunderstorm come callin.
> 
> And in the blink of an eye, the situation changes.
> 
> "See rs I tolds you I was stronger than you, you are gay and I am the best and I am better than you....."
> 
> Daz trails off to a silence. The reason for this silence has been apparent to Rab and Weeman for at least 15 seconds, but Daz was oblivious.
> 
> In rs's right hand is a pistol, menacing in its blackness, its weight immeasurable. The silence is deafening.
> 
> "you shouldn't have said that fvck stick" rs says as he slowly raises his head, his eyes catching Daz's
> 
> Daz starts laughing like a mongo "but I is stronger than you is!!!!!"
> 
> "not any more fanny baws"
> 
> A normal person might just have seen it. Dazs brain, operating at only 75% of a normal persons had no chance. By the time he realised what had happened, three 9mm copper jacketed slugs had just tore their way through and out Dazs abdominal cavity, the force of the multiple impacts throwing him backward into the dumbell rack.
> 
> "whos fvcking strongest now, cvnto?"
> 
> RS slowly walks over to Daz, lying there, spazzing out all over the place
> 
> As RS slowly brought the pistol into line with dazs face, that slow cvnt was just actually realising something terribly bad had happened.
> 
> "this hurts ramsay, why did you hurt Daz, Daz strong like Popeye"
> 
> If you have ever dropped a live cat from a 25 story building and heard it hit the deck, you'll have half an idea what noise that pistol (and dazs face which said pistol was muzzled right up against) made when that final cartridge went off....
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> What I am saying Daz, just in case you missed it - you be as strong as you like, I'll just shoot you in the fvcking face
> 
> :thumbup1:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb:

amazing rams lol, i got pure involved in the story and felt like it was actually happening lol.

you should write some thriller novels or movies with an imagination like that lol

reps big man :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i cant believe i am actually having to say this but = no that is not me in my avi (FFS) !! its dorian yates you mong-****-stick :laugh:


Why do you have a picture of another guy in your avatar, are you gay.....its ok if you are?


----------



## rs007

Who is Dorian Yates again?


----------



## rs007

roadz said:


> That was amazing - Can we have another possible outcome RS?


I better not, most of the other scenarios involve bum rape of Daz, then maybe sticking a knife in while I am doing it so he squirms more and sh1t, not really the kinda stuff for a family forum :lol:


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Daz, buddy, you have no comprehension how that situation would actually unfold, you best believe it wont be like you imagine it.
> 
> Here is a quick synopsis of just one possible outcome.
> 
> Daz uses super-mong-sloth strength to bang out loads of reps with 200+ Kg on deadlift, laughing and squealing like a retard in an ice cream shop.
> 
> Daz puts the bar down, briefly scratches his balls (and sniffs fingers) before jumping about squealing to Rab, "did I do good boss, did I??? I was strong like pop eye wasn't I??? Did I make boss-man happy boss???!!!"
> 
> All the time rs standing to the side, still as stone, staring down.
> 
> Daz then turns and in an equally "hills have eyes" fashion starts shouting "see rs, I tolds you I was strong and big and strong"
> 
> But then it happens. You see, in every situation, there comes a point where something crosses a line. It goes to far. Sane people of reasonable IQ an no mental retardation can sense this point coming, looming like a thunderstorm on the horizon. You just don't fvck with a ****** when that thunderstorm come callin.
> 
> And in the blink of an eye, the situation changes.
> 
> "See rs I tolds you I was stronger than you, you are gay and I am the best and I am better than you....."
> 
> Daz trails off to a silence. The reason for this silence has been apparent to Rab and Weeman for at least 15 seconds, but Daz was oblivious.
> 
> In rs's right hand is a pistol, menacing in its blackness, its weight immeasurable. The silence is deafening.
> 
> "you shouldn't have said that fvck stick" rs says as he slowly raises his head, his eyes catching Daz's
> 
> Daz starts laughing like a mongo "but I is stronger than you is!!!!!"
> 
> "not any more fanny baws"
> 
> A normal person might just have seen it. Dazs brain, operating at only 75% of a normal persons had no chance. By the time he realised what had happened, three 9mm copper jacketed slugs had just tore their way through and out Dazs abdominal cavity, the force of the multiple impacts throwing him backward into the dumbell rack.
> 
> "whos fvcking strongest now, cvnto?"
> 
> RS slowly walks over to Daz, lying there, spazzing out all over the place
> 
> As RS slowly brought the pistol into line with dazs face, that slow cvnt was just actually realising something terribly bad had happened.
> 
> "this hurts ramsay, why did you hurt Daz, Daz strong like Popeye"
> 
> If you have ever dropped a live cat from a 25 story building and heard it hit the deck, you'll have half an idea what noise that pistol (and dazs face which said pistol was muzzled right up against) made when that final cartridge went off....
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> What I am saying Daz, just in case you missed it - you be as strong as you like, I'll just shoot you in the fvcking face
> 
> :thumbup1:


Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Family forum :lol: lol


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Im actually sat here my head in my hands...wondering how i got myself into this sittuation and what i ever did to deserve this


When I come up on a Royal Visit to see your hovels can you make sure Daz is there as I need to meet this 'tard


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Who is Dorian Yates again?


That hag out of Bird of a Feather


----------



## Team1

Thing is Ramsey

If you shot Daz through the head the only thing it would change is he would make a whistling sound when he runs


----------



## Team1

Today going fine so far. fighting the tempation to eat the 4 digestives on my desk that would be mighty fine dunked in a cupa coffee. The forum Member "TheNatural1" sits a few floors up from me in work and ive been tryign to tempt him with them the flabby shmuk. No such luck yet

Just playign the plan by ear really and eatign when hungry which is nice for a change.

meals and training like so today like so today

am fasted cardio

6 whole eggs

60g oats in water

200g chicken

40g rice

olive oil

200g chicken

40g rice

olive oil

100g beef

few eggs

cardio

100g beef

egg

peanut butter

275g beef chilli

**********

quite low in carbs and moderate in fat. Just see how it goes really


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Today going fine so far. fighting the tempation to eat the 4 digestives on my desk that would be mighty fine dunked in a cupa coffee. The forum Member "TheNatural1" sits a few floors up from me in work and ive been tryign to tempt him with them the flabby shmuk. No such luck yet


Fuk you, you can keep ur digestives.

I have Hobs Nobs at home, Hob Nobs are the daddy

fuggin pikey


----------



## rs007

TheNatural1 said:


> Fuk you, you can keep ur digestives.
> 
> I have Hobs Nobs at home, Hob Nobs are the daddy
> 
> fuggin pikey


You know, I'll be honest. When Rab said you worked with him, I just assumed you were also a complete penis, just like Rab and every other dickhead I know that works for any company that has the comfort of an MOD contract to make them cocky.

But, your post right there has swayed things, I think you might be alright. Hobnobs do indeed sh1t all over the fvcking totally lame and outdated digestive. Only a complete bendergay with sexual tendencies leaning toward chubbies, midgets and amputtees (ie Rab) would think otherwise.

Now, you think long and hard before you answer this question, because everything hangs on it.

Jelly babies - do you prefer Bassets or Haribo brand?

Take your time


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> You know, I'll be honest. When Rab said you worked with him, I just assumed you were also a complete penis, just like Rab and every other dickhead I know that works for any company that has the comfort of an MOD contract to make them cocky.
> 
> But, your post right there has swayed things, I think you might be alright. Hobnobs do indeed sh1t all over the fvcking totally lame and outdated digestive. Only a complete bendergay with sexual tendencies leaning toward chubbies, midgets and amputtees (ie Rab) would think otherwise.
> 
> Now, you think long and hard before you answer this question, because everything hangs on it.
> 
> Jelly babies - do you prefer Bassets or Haribo brand?
> 
> Take your time


I would have to say..........probably Haribo


----------



## rs007

TheNatural1 said:


> I would have to say..........probably Haribo


Correctamundo

Only a retard of magnificent proportions and equine facial features could ever think differently.

You are one of us - the "we officially hate Rab" club. This is just like the start of the A-Team when hannibal meets BA for the first time and spots his Rangers tatoo. We are brothers


----------



## Team1

Good. Cos i hate you and that natty pr**k so much.

That aisde. Are you working on the 22nd December?


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Correctamundo
> 
> Only a retard of magnificent proportions and equine facial features could ever think differently.
> 
> You are one of us - the "we officially hate Rab" club. This is just like the start of the A-Team when hannibal meets BA for the first time and spots his Rangers tatoo. We are brothers


"I don't believe in coincidence soldier"


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

What an irrelivent pointless and useless thing to ask if he is workin on the 22nd of december! ?

And you call me the mongo?

So the natural 1 sits and picks his **** all day and claims to build spaceships aswell then?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Is the 22nd of december the official launch of the plastic spaceship you have been building or somthing :lol:

more likely made out of playdo than plastic!


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Correctamundo
> 
> Only a retard of magnificent proportions and equine facial features could ever think differently.
> 
> You are one of us - the "we officially hate Rab" club. This is just like the start of the A-Team when hannibal meets BA for the first time and spots his Rangers tatoo. We are brothers


I can't hate Rab, he's the glue that bonds us all. Also, he's promised me some photos of his lady nekkid....

Now I'm hoping he means the fair Fiona, although I am worried that "his lady" is his mangina. Now if this is the case, I'll be more than a little upset, although I recon I could still tribute a photo of that!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Good. Cos i hate you and that natty pr**k so much.
> 
> That aisde. Are you working on the 22nd December?


Might be. What of it?

:lol:

Nah, we stop dead early for Christmas - only time we close all year so we all like to make most of it, get a good break. 17th is the last day I am officially working. I say officially as we always seem to get some last minute tw4t who for some moronic reason is completely oblivious to Christmas, placing a last minute order, and expecting us to magic it out our ar$es


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> What an irrelivent pointless and useless thing to ask if he is workin on the 22nd of december! ?
> 
> And you call me the mongo?
> 
> So the natural 1 sits and picks his **** all day and claims to build spaceships aswell then?


Yet again you prove yourself to be a mongo as you lack the awarenes of the possibility of there being more to that question of the 22nd

The Natural 1 is not a person i would insult like that. He is mantal and does actually carry a knife pretty much at all times


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Is the 22nd of december the official launch of the plastic spaceship you have been building or somthing :lol:
> 
> more likely made out of playdo than plastic!


Its prob the day he wants to put a team together to get on train to Glasgow and fvck you up.

I personally got an M4 Carbine with a full clip sitting right here, with the letters D A Z dremelled onto every beautiful 5.56mm bullet


----------



## rs007

I also milled the points off the bullets, hollowed them a bit, and put in a little dog sh1t - if the impact trauma doesn't kill you, the secondary infection def will. In fact I might just shoot you in a non lethal fashion, specifically so this slower cause of death can get to work


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Might be. What of it?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nah, we stop dead early for Christmas - only time we close all year so we all like to make most of it, get a good break. 17th is the last day I am officially working. I say officially as we always seem to get some last minute tw4t who for some moronic reason is completely oblivious to Christmas, placing a last minute order, and expecting us to magic it out our ar$es


This is good

We may have to Schedule the GTC a day prior else i may not be in a fit state to compete as i have plans of debauchery and bad things on the eve of the 22nd


----------



## rs007

hmmm, may have to change venue then, I suggest my living room.

Gym is chanking, and busy - I don't care about stoating about in a bikini, but given the average age of the gym goers is 18-20, I think they would be mentally scarred an not a little frightened


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> This is good
> 
> We may have to Schedule the GTC a day prior else i may not be in a fit state to compete as i have plans of debauchery and bad things on the eve of the 22nd


started off as a joke but now i'm genuinely intreeged as to whats happening on the 22nd lol !!!

and startin to wonder why my invitation hasnt arrived yet :confused1: !???

(could the reason my invite hasnt arrived yet be because its a surprise party for me  :lol: )


----------



## Team1

there was never any joke about the 22nd Daz. I asked Ramsey if he was working the 22nd and you tried to call me a mongo for asking such a "pointless" question..as you lack the awareness to think there may be more to it and the conversation may progress into more detail

SO for that. you aint getting an invitation untill you go eat fish or something and grow brains :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> hmmm, may have to change venue then, I suggest my living room.
> 
> Gym is chanking, and busy - I don't care about stoating about in a bikini, but given the average age of the gym goers is 18-20, I think they would be mentally scarred an not a little frightened


I fear this is a plot to lure me into your home and then next thing will be im tied up in some hammerite crafted dungeon as a sort of Fritzel prisoner of yours and Red's.


----------



## RedKola

Fritzel shoulda been shot in the balls and then in the head! :mellow:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok i think i have sussed it 

its you and ramsays glencairn fisting comp isnt it :lol:

why so close to xmas, dont you know anything about newtons law and the three meteorites of zimbazii ?

you will be damned to a life of toasted pineapple chunks served with coleslaw on toast on my oven baked coco pops every morning!


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> This is good
> 
> We may have to Schedule the GTC a day prior else i may not be in a fit state to compete as i have plans of debauchery and bad things on the eve of the 22nd


If all going well, you won't be fit for no GTC the next day as i intend to leave your rotting corpse, semi nekkid at the back of a Dalry pub with all dignity gone, shmuk!

And yes daz, i'm another one of those cnuts who sit around all day and do feck all, like Rab:thumbup1:

Except i need to listen to his tripe all day!


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ok i think i have sussed it
> 
> its you and ramsays glencairn fisting comp isnt it :lol:
> 
> why so close to xmas, dont you know anything about newtons law and the three meteorites of zimbazii ?
> 
> you will be damned to a life of toasted pineapple chunks served with coleslaw on toast on my oven baked coco pops every morning!


I just LOL'd PMSL AND now ROLF'ing at that. All at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How do you come up with such funy stuff Daz?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I just LOL'd PMSL AND now ROLF'ing at that. All at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How do you come up with such funy stuff Daz?


just born with such whit :thumbup1:

one of my many skills and talents  :cool2:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ps - what the hell does ROLF'ing mean ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

TheNatural1 said:


> And yes daz, i'm another one of those cnuts who sit around all day and do feck all, like Rab:thumbup1:


ahaaa well done mate 

get it round yeh rab


----------



## Team1

Its ha hard job Daz but someone has to get paid to do it

We have a job for you in our work...but sadly it doesnt involve sitting designing stuff.....we need someone to clear the snow. Can you do that Daz? If we give you a big new shiney shovel...Can you do that for us Daz?


----------



## Team1

Infact

Im gonna get in touch with a mod on here and have your name changed Daz to something more fitting

Im thinking Lennie Small

How does that sound Lennie?


----------



## TheNatural1

Lennie Small - "duh...........George"

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

aha of mice and men, brilliant book 

sounds good to me george :lol:

regards to shovelling snow, even though u were probs joking, yeh i dont mind hard labour

i can understand why u'd ask a big strong strapping man like myself to do it

if the rest of the people at "Spaceships Ahoy Ltd" are anything like you there all probs wee scrawny jessies so yeh i'll do it mate


----------



## Team1

Spaceships? No mate your the only moonman :lol:

We build NAVAL SHIPS...Boats Daz. Big shiney shiney boats with guns Daz

Well. Me and TheNatural1 dont go out with a hammer or a welding stick....he does the arcitecture and i do the drawings

Like this one










And currently this










But if you want to keep thinking about spaceships and the moon i understand. I do

:lol:

And i know that the picture of the Aircraft carrier is only small on you screen Daz but hats just a picture. Its bigger in real life. Imagine 49 full size tennis courts. Thats how many you can fit on the flight deck there

Glad to have cleared that up Daz


----------



## Team1

*Upper Back & Rear Delts*

*Rack Deads*

100k x8

140k x5

180k x5

200k x5

220k x5

140k x10 - below knee and really squeezing

*Bent Over Rows*

60k x10

80k x7

100k x10 - looser form

60k x12

*Single arm Stanging cable rows* underhand

50lb x12

70lb x12

100lb x10 looser form

60k x12 extra squeezy

*DB Rear Delts*

12k x12

18k x12

25k x10

12k x10 - keeping db hig and on money

******************************

Really good session. Sticking with this routine in its core as i think it will make a change with a few of the tweaks to BOR's makign lighter but mych more on the back. The underhand singe arm cable rows were superb and the contraction i was geting was so good in my lower lats it was actually painful almost


----------



## rs007

that is strong on the rack deads :thumbup1:

I can only do 180 :cursing:

Mind you, we done it last in the session so back already fried but still, even fresh I wouldn't get 220 for 5, not at the moment at least, good going mate.


----------



## rs007

PS how the fvck did a goon like you get into a cushty number drawing bits for military hardware, when theres me, who could field strip a fvcking SA80, clean it, put it back together and empty a full fvcking clip into your head at 200 metres blind folded and I'm stuck designing fvcking plastic trays and toiletry holders for snobby up-ar$e hotels, for what amounts to coppers per week????

Where is the justice in that


----------



## rs007

Its because I am black, thats what it fvcking is, racism, everyone is down on the black man


----------



## Team1

I got in as an apprentice ***** boy. We dont take colourds awn in these here parts. They never pass the Security clearance cos of their criminal records for theft and muggings.

Also. Th annoying thing about racks was Mark did them and lifted 220 without even trying. I swear to god i recon he could do 280 on it from knee height for reps


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I got in as an apprentice ***** boy. We dont take coluords awn in these here parts. They never pass the Security clearance cos of their criminal records for theft and muggings.
> 
> Also. Th annoying thing about racks was Mark did them and lifted 220 without even trying. I swear to god i recon he could do 280 on it from knee height for reps


Bloomin heck, 220 holding back. I hate him almost as much as I hate you!!

are you doing them from the rack, or dangling in space?


----------



## Team1

Well...i did note down "rack deadlifts" you fud

God. Its true what they say about you lot.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well...i did note down "rack deadlifts" you fud
> 
> God. Its true what they say about you lot.


Take it up with bigbear - he called these non rack deadlifts rack deadlifts too. And you do start from a rack, cvnto

Much harder no rest at bottom as YOU (well your back) have to stop downward motion, not the rack - so you and mark can't use ******* power to heave it up :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I got in as an apprentice ***** boy. We dont take coluords awn in these here parts. They never pass the Security clearance cos of their criminal records for theft and muggings.
> 
> Also. Th annoying thing about racks was Mark did them and lifted 220 without even trying. I swear to god i recon he could do 280 on it from knee height for reps


Highly offensive use of the word "coloured" - post reported


----------



## Team1

"brother" im not racialist, im just pointing out the rules of the establishment

if it was up to me there would be loads of you people in here. Positive discrimination is a crime agains humanity though and The official Secrets Act wont alow for criminals which im pretty sure you are based on stereotype


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> "brother" im not racialist, im just pointing out the rules of the establishment
> 
> if it was up to me there would be loads of you people in here. Positive discrimination is a crime agains humanity though and The official Secrets Act wont alow for criminals which im pretty sure you are based on stereotype


You know what is really criminal? The fact we are supposed to sleep easy at night, when our fvcking naval fleet and carrier based air support is being designed by someone who genuinely believes Bassets is better than Haribo with regards to Jelly Babies.

Honestly, I would feel happier if Daz was designing


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> You know what is really criminal? The fact we are supposed to sleep easy at night, when our fvcking naval fleet and carrier based air support is being designed by someone who genuinely believes Bassets is better than Haribo with regards to Jelly Babies.
> 
> Honestly, I would feel happier if Daz was designing


You may wish to read the last 3 pages of Daz's journal and reconsider that rather bold statement

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> You may wish to read the last 3 pages of Daz's journal and reconsider that rather bold statement
> 
> :lol:


I have :lol:

You two having a lovers tiff or sommat??

:lol:


----------



## Team1

I think Daz hates me more than you now cos i suggested that im more serious and dedicated than him due to not having a requiem for an ipod or a training partner to train all out

This appears to be grossly offensive to him and i now fear the tables have turned and it is him thats gonna stab me now

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Aw no you di-int :lol:

Can't believe you questioned that ****** dedication - thats like questioning dustin hoffmans right to watch Wapner when he was in Rain Man

Daz will be screaming and punching his own head and defecating himself - FFS don't you know nothing? I mean OBVIOUSLY no one - not one person in this world of some estimated population of 6,775,235,741 people - could possibly ever be as dedicated or train as hard as Daz.

You really are a fool at times Rab, you have unleashed the rage of Daz upon us all and I hope you are fvcking pleased with yourself


----------



## bigbear21

black or white ya still a cyclist and a bunch of skirt wearing, ginger inbreed sheep abusing cave trolls i really think we need to take control of ya again

now report that!


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> black or white ya still a cyclist and a bunch of skirt wearing, ginger inbreed sheep abusing cave trolls i really think we need to take control of ya again
> 
> now report that!


Now you listen here to me

I can take being called a *****, ****** etc - but don't you EVER EVER

Call me a ginger

Or, if talking to Daz, don't question his dedication, he really gets sand in his vagina over that :lol:

Hey Bear, Rab says your method of doing non-rack-rack deadlifts is a fools idea

just sayin'


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Aw no you di-int :lol:
> 
> Can't believe you questioned that ****** dedication - thats like questioning dustin hoffmans right to watch Wapner when he was in Rain Man
> 
> Daz will be screaming and punching his own head and defecating himself - FFS don't you know nothing? I mean OBVIOUSLY no one - not one person in this world of some estimated population of 6,775,235,741 people - could possibly ever be as dedicated or train as hard as Daz.
> 
> You really are a fool at times Rab, you have unleashed the rage of Daz upon us all and I hope you are fvcking pleased with yourself


I didnt question his dedication, i suggested that despite him being VERY dedicated....maybe im more dedicated and so are others as we dont have arequiem for loud music and someone to hold our hand

But yes. Were all done for. You will find me in Glencairn one day chopped into tiny pieces and a note scrawled on the wall with my blood saying "who's mroe dedicated now Rab eh?"


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> that is strong on the rack deads :thumbup1:
> 
> I can only do 180 :cursing:
> 
> Mind you, we done it last in the session so back already fried but still, even fresh I wouldn't get 220 for 5, not at the moment at least, good going mate.


aw bless 

its ok rams you'll get there some day  :lol:


----------



## Team1

Careful Daz. If your gonna go around slagging the big boys, your gonna get a slaggin in return

Now...it has become apparent that questioning your dedication and how hard you train is an Achilles heel of yours. I would hate it to be exploited

:lol:

Moral of the story. If you play with Fire then prepare to get burned


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Careful Daz. If your gonna go around slagging the big boys, your gonna get a slaggin in return
> 
> Now...it has become apparent that questioning your dedication and how hard you train is an Achilles heel of yours. I would hate it to be exploited
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Moral of the story. If you play with Fire then prepare to get burned


yeh but if rams genuinly doesnt like me "slagging" him about that then i will genuinly stop it cause i'm not a pr**k (not saying you are, i'm saying people in general, once they know that someone doesnt like somthing but still talks about it or slags them for it- they are pricks !)

LOL sooo much at the past 2 pages of this journal, Rams knows the script  (about questioning my ded  )

with regards to YOU being more dedicated than me - i'm not going to agree or disagree with that, thats your opinion and yours to keep. Not for me to suggest other wise or argue against! END OF THAT!

ps - i dont hate you, quite the oposite, LOVE you  (lol only joking, but if you love me back then i'm not joking, but if you dont love me back then i'm clearly joking :whistling: )

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

also you are offically a tard of RE's (retard) cause you told me about some official "cant talk about what i do for legal reasons, i'm a big important man, official stuff, official stuff" and then u go and post pictures of what your upto on a public forum where terrorists always check !

think its safe to say you'll be loosing your kushty wee job now rab !

F*CKSTICK !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Careful Daz. If your gonna go around slagging the *big boys*, your gonna get a slaggin in return


big boys :confused1: ??

but i was slagging ramsay ? :lol: :lol: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Team1

I recon to measure it....take how dedicatied you are, then multiply it by double. Thats how dedicated I am Daz.


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> big boys :confused1: ??
> 
> but i was slagging ramsay ? :lol: :lol: :bounce: :tongue:


Oh you are in for it now, you are so in for it.

Just keep in mind who will most likely be wandering about back stage at your first show, you full of first show nerves and me with a ragin stauner

there is a very high probability of some fvcked up scene like in deliverance :lol:


----------



## rs007

anyway, you two should kiss and make up, go out for ice cream or whatever it is that you fvcktards do


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Oh you are in for it now, you are so in for it.
> 
> Just keep in mind who will most likely be wandering about back stage at your first show, you full of first show nerves and me with a *ragin stauner*
> 
> there is a very high probability of some fvcked up scene like in deliverance :lol:


Haha

Ain't no banana hammock gonna hide that :lol:


----------



## rs007

TheNatural1 said:


> Haha
> 
> Ain't no banana hammock gonna hide that :lol:


Wouldn't even attempt to hide it, just lube it up with dream tan and go to town. Probably be the hardest bit of my physique :lol:


----------



## TheNatural1

Be afraid Daz, very afraid...............


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

why would you be backstage at my first show anyway lol ? you competing in the august show in aberdeen (or dundee, cant even for the life of me remember or even know what the details of my show are gonna be LOL)

rabs just saying , "you train hard and i'll worry about all that" ?? lol

so when i speak to people and say "yeh i'm doing my first show next year" then they say " oh cool, wheres that then" then i reply with " dont know" loooool

but wait  !

was that a LEAK that you rams are going to prep me and be my backstage penis man ? how very kind of you to offer


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I recon to measure it....take how dedicatied you are, then multiply it by double. Thats how dedicated I am Daz.


i said i wasnt wanting to argue or debate about this !?

whats wrong with you ?

i'm not denying it moron so stop arguing about it (not accepting it either but just not wanting to debate over it)

BECAUSE A DEBATE OVER IT WOULD LEAVE YOU QUIVERING IN A BALL OF MISERY AS YOU HAD TO COME TO TERMS WITH THE FACT THAT THE DAZ MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTER 5,000,000 TRILLION IS MORE SERIOUS ABOUT BODYBUILDING THAN YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg i dont know where that came from 

that was weird!

that was me at level 6, you dont want to see me at level 10 rab !

even i dont want to see me at level 10 thats how scary it is !


----------



## rs007

Hey, chances are Brian will be doing that show, so I'll wandering about suavely back stage as per usual. So actually, with me AND Brian there, we can have us a nice spit roast :lol:

In all seriousness for two seconds, if you need a hand backstage, tanning up, keeping you grounded etc always on hand.


----------



## rs007

Here is a question for you Daz. Being as you are so dedicated and all.

If my jism was proven to be the most anabolic substance on earth, and gave you the best shot you are going to get of makign the O stage - would you suck me off.

Cos I am reckoning if you answer no to that, you aren't as dedicated as you are making out


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Here is a question for you Daz. Being as you are so dedicated and all.
> 
> If my jism was proven to be the most anabolic substance on earth, and gave you the best shot you are going to get of makign the O stage - would you suck me off.
> 
> Cos I am reckoning if you answer no to that, you aren't as dedicated as you are making out


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> In all seriousness for two seconds, if you need a hand backstage, tanning up, keeping you grounded etc always on hand.


seriously seriously appreciate that soo much ! thats the only thing i'm worrying about really is being totally out of my comfort zone and not knowing what the **** to do, like a rabbit in headlights with ragards to tanning and being backstage and pumping up etc, i will no doubt be bymyself backstage and being a big ****ing nigel nae pals  which will probs make me more nervous !

have no clue in hell who i will have with me backstage (if anyone ?) and who i will have in the audience etc :S

seriously putting me down and nervous thinking about it !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Here is a question for you Daz. Being as you are so dedicated and all.
> 
> If my jism was proven to be the most anabolic substance on earth, and gave you the best shot you are going to get of makign the O stage - would you suck me off.
> 
> Cos I am reckoning if you answer no to that, you aren't as dedicated as you are making out


you have problems mate !


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> seriously seriously appreciate that soo much ! thats the only thing i'm worrying about really is being totally out of my comfort zone and not knowing what the **** to do, like a rabbit in headlights with ragards to tanning and being backstage and pumping up etc, i will no doubt be bymyself backstage and being a big ****ing nigel nae pals  which will probs make me more nervous !
> 
> have no clue in hell who i will have with me backstage (if anyone ?) and who i will have in the audience etc :S
> 
> seriously putting me down and nervous thinking about it !


Nah mate, we'll all be there no doubt, you'll be fine. Main thing about being back stage is just to be one chilled out mofo.

And as for audience, we'll give you a fair bit of noise mate - I know we are giving you heavy abuse, but you are kinda one of the troop


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> you have problems mate !


That I do. Mayhap I also have super anabolic jizz - what say ye Daz?


----------



## rs007

PS this has got to be one of the most splendid journal rapes ever, really is magnificent, and I just no Rab will be pure beilin


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

"pure beilin" and "journal rape" :lol:

laughed out loud when i read those two phrases :laugh:

thanks for the reassurance but still worrying about it lol :sad:

ps - yeh i already consider myself part of the glencairn mad squad !

like the member that nobody likes and who just took it upon himself to call himself a member :laugh::laugh: :lol:

:bounce:


----------



## Team1

Rape away. Im so serious a bodybuilder fk all can distract me

Infact. i had a works day out today. Few pints, few halfs then a little ecstacy, cocaine and a joint of cannabis to take the edge off it.

thats me home now though and im for some chicken and rice then a protein shake cos ill be training tomorro fresh as ****....but if im rough it wont matter....ill till train more balls to the wall than Daz (ill actually hit failure - unknown territory forthe big man) and ill still not need an ipod or someone to hold my hand as im double more dedicated than all you fcukers raping my sh!t

Im just the most dedicated person here and That pr**k RS is the least with Daz a little in front but not much tbh with the evidence he posts


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> That I do. Mayhap I also have super anabolic jizz - what say ye Daz?


If I was a bodybuilder, instead of a love god, I'd suck you off mate, coz I've always wanted a taste of your missus...she's well fit!


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Rape away. Im so serious a bodybuilder fk all can distract me
> 
> Infact. i had a works day out today. Few pints, few halfs then a little ecstacy, cocaine and a joint of cannabis to take the edge off it.
> 
> thats me home now though and im for some chicken and rice then a protein shake cos ill be training tomorro fresh as ****....but if im rough it wont matter....ill till train more balls to the wall than Daz (ill actually hit failure - unknown territory forthe big man) and ill still not need an ipod or someone to hold my hand as im double more dedicated than all you fcukers raping my sh!t
> 
> Im just the most dedicated person here and That pr**k RS is the least with Daz a little in front but not much tbh with the evidence he posts


You jammy cnut, ave never had a work day out that good before? Fuk this sh!t, am comin back to the DO.

Ps - Rab tells me you, your not that dedicated Daz, any truth in that? He is obviously dedicated if he is training tomorrow after his party pack today, could YOU do that? :tongue:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Now you listen here to me
> 
> I can take being called a *****, ****** etc - but don't you EVER EVER
> 
> Call me a ginger
> 
> Or, if talking to Daz, don't question his dedication, he really gets sand in his vagina over that :lol:
> 
> Hey Bear, Rab says your method of doing non-rack-rack deadlifts is a fools idea
> 
> just sayin'


my answer to that is simple cyclists back my back no whos widest? hhmmmm


----------



## Team1

Big bear i didnt say that, he is trying to have me murdered by another man for his own pleasure.

Picking on me for my lack of back width is like taking candy from a baby. Theres just no need really and i aint even cricket :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Few pints, few halfs then a little ecstacy, cocaine and a joint of cannabis to take the edge off it.


i cant believe you got a sponsership !

WORST role model in the world.

and you are the junkie c*nt that is representing bulk supps !

what a joke, anyway i've decided to give nancy boy rack deads a go tommorow and i'm going to be warming up with your pathetic 220 for 9reps or whatever u did !

and i'm going to be doing them proper, ie pins set at knee height, u probs set the pins at waist height **** pr**k **** stick **** !

your on my stab list now for taking ectos and embarrasing your name and supplement company and wife to be !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

however if you were joking about the ectos and other junkie drunks then i still love you and you are still my role model and my bestest friend in the whole wide world  :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i cant believe you got a sponsership !
> 
> WORST role model in the world.
> 
> and you are the junkie c*nt that is representing bulk supps !
> 
> what a joke, anyway i've decided to give nancy boy rack deads a go tommorow and i'm going to be warming up with your pathetic 220 for 9reps or whatever u did !
> 
> and i'm going to be doing them proper, ie pins set at knee height, u probs set the pins at waist height **** pr**k **** stick **** !
> 
> your on my stab list now for taking ectos and embarrasing your name and supplement company and wife to be !


We sponsored him as Rab's bird is well fit as is his mates Ramsays wife, plus Ramsay's muck is super anabolic!


----------



## Team1

I was joking Daz but as with almost everything in life your discust over ecstacy is unfounded and based on ignorance.

You have been out on the lash plenty Daz? Well Drinking alcohol is more dangerous and harmful to your body than taking MDMA ecstacy. Did you know that Daz or are you just treating people who take exstacy with the taboo opinion as being junkies like many would treat you for injecting steroids?

Thats calle pot kalling kettle black. Google that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Thats a good point however i have done my research and know what i've got myself in for. How many people know what they are doing with ecys? Also steroids are prescribed to people who have things wrong with them. How many doctors prescribe ectos lol? Dangerous and stupid drug imo.


----------



## Team1

there is 30 years worth of research on ecstacy and MDMA is a less harmful drug to te person and society than alcohol

Did you know that?

Your opinion is based on ignorance and calling somene a junkie for using ecstacy when you inject steroids is stupid

lots of people know what they are doing. My best man is a psycoligist nd will bedoing a PHD in his field soon and he takes ecstacy regularly


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> there is 30 years worth of research on ecstacy and MDMA is a less harmful drug to te person and society than alcohol
> 
> Did you know that?
> 
> Your opinion is based on ignorance and calling somene a junkie for using ecstacy when you inject steroids is stupid
> 
> lots of people know what they are doing. My best man is a psycoligist nd will bedoing a PHD in his field soon and he takes ecstacy regularly


your right and but i dont consider myself a junkie at all cause i am mature and smart about what i am doing and the most important point = i am doing them for serious reasons to succeed in the sport that i love.

People who do ecys only do them for sh*ts and gigs and top have a laugh, i most CERTAINLY dont use steroids to "have a good time" and "for a laugh" and cause there "pyyuuure brilliant mate, know what a ken, am pure rockin oot ma tree, boxin oot ma tits, know!"

i use drugs (in my opinion) for legitimet reasons and for mature/serious reasons, people who use ecys just do them to **** about and jump about and for a laugh.

very different morals and reasons behind why i do vs why they do !


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> Here is a question for you Daz. Being as you are so dedicated and all.
> 
> If my jism was proven to be the most anabolic substance on earth, and gave you the best shot you are going to get of makign the O stage - would you suck me off.
> 
> Cos I am reckoning if you answer no to that, you aren't as dedicated as you are making out


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

just catching up on some reading!! tried to rep you but it wont let me!! ive just spat coffee all over my work pc! :lol:


----------



## kitt81

Team1 said:


> there is 30 years worth of research on ecstacy and MDMA is a less harmful drug to te person and society than alcohol
> 
> Did you know that?
> 
> Your opinion is based on ignorance and calling somene a junkie for using ecstacy when you inject steroids is stupid
> 
> lots of people know what they are doing. My best man is a psycoligist nd will bedoing a PHD in his field soon and he takes ecstacy regularly


i remember reading somewhere that it was used to give to shell shocked troops in WW1. dont know if its true or not though.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Team1 said:


> lots of people know what they are doing. My best man is a psycoligist nd will bedoing a PHD in his field soon and he takes ecstacy regularly


A what? lol

I will agree and i am 1 week of getting my 4 year psychology degree that alcohol is a very bad drug and a real plague to society. Recreation drugs like crack are much worse though and cause serious problems.


----------



## hilly

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> your right and but i dont consider myself a junkie at all cause i am mature and smart about what i am doing and the most important point = i am doing them for serious reasons to succeed in the sport that i love.
> 
> People who do ecys only do them for sh*ts and gigs and top have a laugh, i most CERTAINLY dont use steroids to "have a good time" and "for a laugh" and cause there "pyyuuure brilliant mate, know what a ken, am pure rockin oot ma tree, boxin oot ma tits, know!"
> 
> i use drugs (in my opinion) for legitimet reasons and for mature/serious reasons, people who use ecys just do them to **** about and jump about and for a laugh.
> 
> very different morals and reasons behind why i do vs why they do !


LOL at this post - you think a legitamate reason to inject ureself with drugs than can make you infertile is to get up on stage with several men all in thongs and pose oiled up. Mate ure reasoning sucks.

We make ourselves ill, unsociable etc to get on stage and pose aiming to look a certain way that 90% of the population dont even like. you think this is a better reason than some1 wanting to pop a pill on a sat night or have a line of coke.

Your so wrong its unreal. more than likely you will never turn pro or earn a dime off this. ure doing it for enjoyment. rams mate is poping a pill for enjoyment. the difference is he's not kicking his ass, missing out and depriviing himself to enjoy himself


----------



## Team1

So you enjoy traiing and you are clearly enjoying training even more using steroids

Do you ever or have you ever went out with friends for a night in or anight out for a drink for social reasons and to enjoy yourself and have a good time with your friends? Yes you have Daz. That is taking drugs for fun/enjoyment ectly the same except with alcohol you are at a greater risk

Now. I have friends coming to my house tonight for dinner and a few beers/botle of wine. The fella likes to take an ecstacy now and then, i used to take then in my younger days when clubbing and the odd party and so did my wife to be infact. What would the moral wrong or bad be if we were to sit in and take some ecstacy and have a good time instead of the alcohol?

The problem i think is your very young, overly opinionated, ignorant and lack the life experience on such things and associate ecstacy to neds/chavs jumping about a glasgow housing estate.

I dont take recreational drugs any more, i used to and regret nothing of it. Ive never enjoyed drinking to get drunk. Does nothing for me.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok rab fair enough but i will never agree with ecstasy even if doctors said it was completely fine for you and isnt harmful in the slightest i still wouldnt take it cause i think its stupid.

thats just my stubborn opinion and it will always be my opinion, so trying to convince me that ecys are fine to take is like explaining to a brick wall that you want it to move.

so might aswell end this boring / senseless debate.

i apologise for calling you a junkie just because you popped a few ectos now and again, that was wrong of me to judge someone. people who use ectos are perfectly fine to do so and it is none of my business what they do. if they like it then who am i to judge them.

I will never do them, even if someone paid me to take them i still wouldnt just for personal reasons, but anyone else is totally with in their right to do what ever they want !

END OF DISCUSSION lol !


----------



## Simon m

Good posts both you fellas, but time to come to a close as both of you are shandy drinking Jocks who would bow down to a posh Englishman anyway!

Love Ya!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Good posts both you fellas, but time to come to a close as both of you are shandy drinking Jocks who would bow down to a posh Englishman anyway!
> 
> Love Ya!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :beer: :beer: "top of da mornin to ya lad" 

(thats what they say in engerland isnt it ? or is it encherland ? where abouts in the world is engerland anyway? excuse me for asking but never heard of the place :lol: )


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> however if you were joking about the ectos and other junkie drunks then i still love you and you are still my role model and my bestest friend in the whole wide world  :lol:


LMAO at the debate this has started off,your ignorance and stereotypical view on the subject is frightening mate,put the shoe on the other foot and think of what society thinks,in its stereotypical way,about what you do,not nice eh? not nice that you think the way you do about reccys such as mdma as well.

You would in fact sh1t your schoolboy knickers if you realised to just what extent it goes on in the sport,cant tell you the amount of people i know who have used reccys from crack to e to dry out for shows,even got up there spangled on it,i know i did at one point in the past,in fact as role models go,you say you look up to me as well then your prob better off striking me off your list as i used to be one of the most notorious abusers of them around,its only in the last 4 months that i stopped it after a ten year+ trail of abuse on them,your quick to judge mate but not so sharp at engaging the brain and looking at the matter from different perspectives and having an open mind on the matter.

Fuk i know surgeons,lawyers,police and god knows how many respectable members of society who use reccys over drink as their means of release every week,you've really no idea mate,you need to look beyond the chavs and clubbers that the image is tagged onto and think of the bigger picture,its rife and its everywhere and it will never go away,and if the govornment had a sensible iota about itself it would legalise,police and tax it so that it becomes acceptable and hopefully the drug that ACTUALLY causes most of societies problem,would be scaled down.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> LMAO at the debate this has started off,your ignorance and stereotypical view on the subject is frightening mate,put the shoe on the other foot and think of what society thinks,in its stereotypical way,about what you do,not nice eh? not nice that you think the way you do about reccys such as mdma as well.
> 
> You would in fact sh1t your schoolboy knickers if you realised to just what extent it goes on in the sport,cant tell you the amount of people i know who have used reccys from crack to e to dry out for shows,even got up there spangled on it,i know i did at one point in the past,in fact as role models go,you say you look up to me as well then your prob better off striking me off your list as i used to be one of the most notorious abusers of them around,its only in the last 4 months that i stopped it after a ten year+ trail of abuse on them,your quick to judge mate but not so sharp at engaging the brain and looking at the matter from different perspectives and having an open mind on the matter.
> 
> Fuk i know surgeons,lawyers,police and god knows how many respectable members of society who use reccys over drink as their means of release every week,you've really no idea mate,you need to look beyond the chavs and clubbers that the image is tagged onto and think of the bigger picture,its rife and its everywhere and it will never go away,and if the govornment had a sensible iota about itself it would legalise,police and tax it so that it becomes acceptable and hopefully the drug that ACTUALLY causes most of societies problem,would be scaled down.


Very good post Brian, but it's a difficult subject for many reasons:

Daz, if you accept steriods and don't demonize those who take them, then there will be people who take reccys that are equally good people.

Where the problem is with reccys is what happens in the production of them:

Coke farms have children are enslaved and murdered. If you look at heroin and the deaths that occur in the production including our troops that morally then E and the like are much better as the production methods do not involve the same amount of abuse and death.

However, I am anti H & Coke for the reasons given although I have dabbled once or twice many years ago.


----------



## bigbear21

its a long time that i have heard such blinkered narrow minded tripe from a drug abuser! and before you say you dont abuse drugs daz you do1 you do not take them for their intended use and you definately use them at greater strength than they were ever intended so by defination you abuse drugs FACT!

stop living in a bubble and grow up, i personally have never taken rec drugs i have enough chemicals in my system without adding any mor ebut i would not sit in judgement of someones decision to use them occasionally like alot of substance use, abuse is the biggest problem


----------



## rs007

Nice posts Bear and Weeman

My only issue with reccies is you really don't know what you are getting in those pills that are called "ecstacy" these days, really is just a generic name. I haven't used MDMA but would have no issue with dabbling in such, nowhere near as devastating as alcohol or nicotine... and makes you feel nice - so whats the problem.

People (and I am guilty from time to time) are far too quick to judge.


----------



## Team1

Well im glad its just not me then that seen the ignorance :lol:

MDMA (ecstacy) alone is really good. If that were possible and legal id probably use that regularly in company for a bit of unwinding and release.

And i did t wanna jump in proir but Daz has no idea...not the bloody slightest about the bodybuildign scene and what goes on with recreational drug use

Face it Daz. Your a "drug abuser" just like any other person who takes them for enjoyment ie for enhancing their clubbing experience or for social unwind with friends and in societys eyes, you are a WORSE drug abuser and infact acording to some independant research steroids are more harmful to you than ecstacy


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

did you guys not read my post 1-2pages back when i said ok ecstasy may be fine to take and i apologised for judging and being ignorant but i personally wouldnt take them and people who take them are perfectly fine to do so!!

did you guys miss that post or somthing ?

big bear, weeman and everyone else who posted on the topic just wasted ur time and breath cause i already admitted i was wrong to judge and that ecstasy is fine to take (just not for me, for personal reasons) !

ps- cheers brian for the little insight into the bodybuilding scene.


----------



## bigbear21

shut up junkie!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> shut up junkie!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> did you guys not read my post 1-2pages back when i said ok ecstasy may be fine to take and i apologised for judging and being ignorant but i personally wouldnt take them and people who take them are perfectly fine to do so!!
> 
> did you guys miss that post or somthing ?
> 
> big bear, weeman and everyone else who posted on the topic just wasted ur time and breath cause i already admitted i was wrong to judge and that ecstasy is fine to take (just not for me, for personal reasons) !
> 
> ps- cheers brian for the little insight into the bodybuilding scene.


I think people have been a little harsh on you mate. There's nothing wrong with having opinions and modifying them when given more info, it shows maturity.


----------



## hilly

LMAO rabs good table.

I happen to be getting hold of some pure mdma tablets soon apparantly just for me to take obviously maybe new year to treat myself.

Ill make sure not to send you a sample for xmas daz 

You no the funniest thing. the couple of people i no who were at one point very against them then tried them pop them regularly. i have yet to find anything that makes me enjoy a night/musis and friends more than very good mdma.


----------



## Lois_Lane

God now i want some damn mdma! Bastards have sold me on it!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Well hilly expect the same envelope sent back to you covered in ****e and dripping with ****!


----------



## hilly

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Well hilly expect the same envelope sent back to you covered in ****e and dripping with ****!


I wouldnt waste the postage 

rabs do me a favour and drop a pill in the lads drink. would be awesome to see him on here aying how wrong he was and how pill kick ass


----------



## Team1

PMSL at all this.

i was abusing drugs last night. Had 3/4 o a botte of white wine. It would have been the full bottle had TheNatural1 not somehow discracted me and made me spill a glass all overmyself and the sofa. Damn it.

Sadly no Ecstacy MDMA though.

Back to training stuff now then. Daz has managed to distract the flow of thigs with his "junkie" insults to me, my wife to be and friends for long enough now.


----------



## hilly

unfortunatly 50% of this board or more are junkies pal so daz is the lepor not us lmao.

training going well


----------



## Team1

Yesterday was legs. First time squatting since befor ethe brits. So prob3 month. Damn it that bar felt heavy and i didnt know i i was gnna get back up wih 100k :lol:

Went to parallel or just below

60k x10

60k x5

100k x8

140k x8

160k x8

100k x10 - ass to ankles and paused.

Stiff leg Deadlifts

60k x12

70k x9

80k x8

90k x8

60k x12

Single Leg Curls

4 sets of 8-12

Leg Ext

set of 12 half stack

set of 20 3/4 stack - first ten top end of motion, last 10 bottom end of motion

set of 20 with half stack and partial reps

**************

SUrprised at the squatting. thought id have been really weak but quite happy with that considering they were very deep. the 100k set with a pause int he hole is a killer. takes all spring and momentum from you

SLDL were done wth a 3 sec negative and focusing on bending from the hip and keeping it on hams. really tough exerciseand the first time in a while ive done them strict like this. usually cheat more and throw about a lot more weight


----------



## Team1

Today was chest & Biceps

Chest is no and again straining slightly across my right pec. Bit 0f pre exhaustbut it still strained

Pec Dec/Fly machine

half stack x12

3/4 stack x12

ful stck x12

full stack x12

full stack x15 - partial reps squeezy

Incline DB

35k x12

45k x10

50k x 8

55k x8 - ditched the set - hurting

40k x10 - half press half flys

25k x12 flys

EZ Curls - bck supported agaist metal beam to make stricter and harder

30k x12

40k x8

45kx7...into regular standing with a little body english - +3 more reps

30k x14 - against beam, bent over into Gironda perfect curls

DB Concentration curls

12k x12

15k x10

17.5k x9

12k x12 + few partials

12k x12

********************

Good bicep wokout. Leaning against a bean/machine to remove any possible swing is quite revaling to how much you do actually cheat or I do at least. Cncenration curls really focusing on squeezing, twisting and filng with blood. hit failure with the 17.5k set.

Chest was a bit poor. bit of a niggle in the right pc and jst didnt happen tonight. Gym was ****ing freezin and i just couldnt get my elbows warm and there was a niggle in there too damn it


----------



## bigbear21

watch the niggles mate could be a warning heed it!


----------



## Team1

Trying to Dave. Even the pre exhaust didnt do the trick.

What you recon. Drop down to a lot of volume just with a light weight for a while?

In general things going good and feeling really positive about making sme changes. Taking forard some of your thoughts just now and focusing more on squeeze and tweaks to form to make things more stimulating rather than the usual as much weight as possible within moderate to loose form


----------



## bigbear21

i would try this every training day do some form of chest movement very light 30 reps to start for say 3 sets then slowly drop the reps and up the weight on chest day reduce totally no of sets down in about 2 weeks you should be back to normal if it hurts stop and dont over stretch also do some static stretching everyday too but nothing too extreme if its muscular then increased blood flow is key to recovery


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> PMSL at all this.
> 
> i was abusing drugs last night. Had 3/4 o a botte of white wine. It would have been the full bottle had TheNatural1 not somehow discracted me and made me spill a glass all overmyself and the sofa. Damn it.
> 
> Sadly no Ecstacy MDMA though.
> 
> Back to training stuff now then. Daz has managed to distract the flow of thigs with his "junkie" insults to me, my wife to be and friends for long enough now.


Ha

And i nearly cut short ur competing career, i will finish the job next time.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

could be a sign that you need to back off slightly and you need to lower the intensity and give your body a rest (might be your body and muscles telling you that they need a rest or maybe your joints and tendons need to catch up with the mucle growth, muscles might be growing faster than tendons etc and need time for them to grow and strengthen)

OR

your just being a pussy bitch fairy nancy boy :lol:

??


----------



## bigbear21

shut up junkie!!!!


----------



## Team1

Junkie Dave. I have been doing lighter stuff and not pushin glow reps really on chest bar the odd session. Its soem niggles in the area ive had come back now and then for a long time now

Probably go easier on chest asomething downt he road of what big bear siad. lighter, lots of blood and see what happens. My chest is a decent strength point anyway and with my shape - narrowfrom the front and back i need to keep my chest un torn :lol: . Side shots are all i have :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Team1 said:


> So you enjoy traiing and you are clearly enjoying training even more using steroids
> 
> Do you ever or have you ever went out with friends for a night in or anight out for a drink for social reasons and to enjoy yourself and have a good time with your friends? Yes you have Daz. That is taking drugs for fun/enjoyment ectly the same except with alcohol you are at a greater risk
> 
> Now. I have friends coming to my house tonight for dinner and a few beers/botle of wine. The fella likes to take an ecstacy now and then, i used to take then in my younger days when clubbing and the odd party and so did my wife to be infact. What would the moral wrong or bad be if we were to sit in and take some ecstacy and have a good time instead of the alcohol?
> 
> The problem i think is your very young, overly opinionated, ignorant and lack the life experience on such things and associate ecstacy to neds/chavs jumping about a glasgow housing estate.
> 
> *I dont take recreational drugs any more, i used to and regret nothing of it*. Ive never enjoyed drinking to get drunk. Does nothing for me.


I also used to partake in my youth and had some of the best nights ever. Tried pure MDMA once....twas amazing......straight up, danced for 5 hrs, hugged and loved everyone, pulled straight with no sides whatsoever!

Also, in all my years clubbing (6ish) in situations where reccys were used, I never saw one fight...not one! Whereas go to any nightclub in any town and without fail, you will see at least one alcohol fulled rumble!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> I also used to partake in my youth and had some of the best nights ever. Tried pure MDMA once....twas amazing......straight up, danced for 5 hrs, hugged and loved everyone, pulled straight with no sides whatsoever!
> 
> *Also, in all my years clubbing (6ish) in situations where reccys were used, I never saw one fight...not one! Whereas go to any nightclub in any town and without fail, you will see at least one alcohol fulled rumble!*


thats exactly it right there isnt it,people have associated the folks taking drugs with fighting but if they actually thought about it for a second,anyone who has taken decent pills or mdma the last thing you eeeever wanna do is fight lmao they dont call it the love drug for nothing :lol:

english strumpet


----------



## weeman

Rab conclusion Rams and i have come to right now in glencairn there is just no point trying to get up to decent poundages whilst the heating is the way it is,just too dangerous with the cold,it was 3 degrees in there the other night,fkn shocking,its just asking for inhury,i can do cardio at 4mph on 8% incline with two t shirts,gloves,fleece and beenie on and still not get warm enough to sweat!


----------



## rs007

Aye the place being freezing def doesn't help, luckily I have no major injuries or niggles just now so I'm allright once warmed up thoroughly, but like yourself or Brian, getting warning shots - got to take it easy on the poundage, get your intensity other ways.

I like Daves idea of keeping it pumped regularly to aid repair, and this makes total sense - blood is the only way to get stuff into the muscle for repair, and breakdown products out - plus I find if you go TOTALLY inactive then injuries stiffen up more, at least in my case....


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Aye the place being freezing def doesn't help, luckily I have no major injuries or niggles just now so I'm allright once warmed up thoroughly, but like yourself or Brian, getting warning shots - got to take it easy on the poundage, get your intensity other ways.
> 
> I like Daves idea of keeping it pumped regularly to aid repair, and this makes total sense - blood is the only way to get stuff into the muscle for repair, and breakdown products out - plus I find if you go TOTALLY inactive then injuries stiffen up more, at least in my case....


i am going to run with this,i like the idea of pumping aiding my muscle repair,god damn kate,your about to make me a new man this week,unfortunately youll be tattered hen pmsl

oh wait,we arent talking about the same pumping are we?


----------



## rs007

no

no we are not

But hey - worth a shot, right?


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> no
> 
> no we are not
> 
> But hey - worth a shot, right?


its gotta be mate,i mean how else are new discoveries made,pioneering new techniques,i'm all about that me.


----------



## Team1

Was supposed to be over tonight to get my blood test im booked in for but after 5 hours to get 25miles home from work i am going fukin nowhere tonight. Not a chance!!!!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Was supposed to be over tonight to get my blood test im booked in for but after *5 hours to get 25miles* home from work i am going fukin nowhere tonight. Not a chance!!!!


Damn thats slower than Dazs rate of mental processing

I wouldn't be going anywhere either, but there is this right selfish ***** I know wanting site jabs done tonight, I'm not saying names or nothing but he is a ginger cvnt :lol:


----------



## Team1

It was one of the worst days of my life. I almost dragged a woman out her car to boot her fanny in she was so stupid

Thats being generous at the reate of mental progress. Daz is 19 but is only yet developed to that of a 12 year old. WHat kind of deficit does that leave in hours? :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Was supposed to be over tonight to get my blood test im booked in for but after 5 hours to get 25miles home from work i am going fukin nowhere tonight. Not a chance!!!!


aye bikes dont go that fast in the snow doesnt matter how fast ya peddle


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

aye right ya pair of fud-sticks having a wee bitch about me behind ma back 

rab i ****in ken what ur going through, ****in worst day of my life today aswell

1) slept in by over 3hours  :O !!?? dont know how the **** that happened !!

2) took me 1hour and 40minutes to get to the ****in gym on a tiny bus with head height of 6foot and i'm 6foot 3 !

3) after my workout, back into the changing rooms and my pad-lock WASNT OPENING !! so all my clothes were stuck in my locker 

4) eventually left my gym (after getting my locker open) at 3pm and didnt get home until 6pm, absolute grid lock in glasgow and just got off the ****ty bus and walked for 2 full hours to get home, f*ckin 2hour UNWANTED cardio session in the snow with my massive gym bag across my back, now i have to stay up until about 1-2am tonight to fit in all my meals that i have missed !!

****ing unbelievable day !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I almost dragged a woman out her car to boot her fanny in she was so stupid


genuine laugh out loud mate :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol:


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> aye bikes dont go that fast in the snow doesnt matter how fast ya peddle


A bike would have got me home quicker without a doubt...especially with my cyclist physique and apparel

my head is splitting now and im unsure if its from mild carbon monoxide poisoning sat int he clyde tunnel for an hour or from screaming at woman drivers. Bed time!

I think ill phone in a holiday tomorra. Feck that again


----------



## rs007

You think you have it bad???

****hole, inconsiderate ****hole

I was in ASDA, nabbed the last box of there mince pies with icing on - was really looking forward to them.

Yet unspotted by me, the person who was behind me in the queue nabbed them. He was an actual bona fide retard, I did hear the checkout dude saying "oh are they yours" to him but thought nothing of ti at the time. I'd have punched his fat fvcking almond shaped face had I known


----------



## hilly

lmao rams


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> lmao rams


Laugh it up hilly, glad you find it funny

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

aye right 

brave c*nt to steal from a bodybuilders shopping basket !!!!!!!!!!

lol at the thought of if you had caught him taking it :lol:

eyes go red and everything goes blurry then once the mist clears the fat guy has been turned inside out and a rams shape hole has appeared in the ceiling :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> You think you have it bad???
> 
> ****hole, inconsiderate ****hole
> 
> I was in ASDA, nabbed the last box of there mince pies with icing on - was really looking forward to them.
> 
> Yet unspotted by me, the person who was behind me in the queue nabbed them. He was an actual bona fide retard, I did hear the checkout dude saying "oh are they yours" to him but thought nothing of ti at the time. I'd have punched his fat fvcking almond shaped face had I known


Well my 5 hour journey with cars and stupid women coming skidding sidey-ways at me now seems much better and theres always someone worse off :lol:

Not even attempting it today. The hills are too steep getting to the motorway and theres not a chance. Heard Snow ploughs are breaking their blades the snow has compacked into such solid ice witht he minus 15 temperatures. Nt worth the risk my surance excess is 400 quid. so fuk that with crazy womenand van drivers coming all over the sh!t at you and another potential 7 hours travel time in total


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Well my 5 hour journey with cars and stupid women coming skidding sidey-ways at me now seems much better and theres always someone worse off :lol:
> 
> Not even attempting it today. The hills are too steep getting to the motorway and theres not a chance. Heard Snow ploughs are breaking their blades the snow has compacked into such solid ice witht he minus 15 temperatures. Nt worth the risk my surance excess is 400 quid. so fuk that with crazy womenand van drivers coming all over the sh!t at you and another potential 7 hours travel time in total


Pah, what a ***!

Bit of snow and you cannae get into work.

Also, woke up with a migraine this morning, took paracetamol then migraleve............work is going to be good today:tongue:


----------



## julesm

lmao at the mong mince pie thief


----------



## Team1

TheNatural1 said:


> Pah, what a ***!
> 
> Bit of snow and you cannae get into work.
> 
> Also, woke up with a migraine this morning, took paracetamol then migraleve............work is going to be good today:tongue:


Fuk you Natty scum. Police and news said dont travel unless totally a requiem. Well.....fuk that. Im staying home and keeping warm


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Fuk you Natty scum. Police and news said dont travel unless totally a *requiem*. Well.....fuk that. Im staying home and keeping warm


Stop using that word, thats a few times you have used it now, you clearly don't know the definition of the word you fvcking pillock. Just trying to look intelligent

fail


----------



## Team1

You may notice i only use it to the Natty as its a bit of banter between us so fuk you Mr no mince pies

Im thick, my grammar is terrible and my spelling even worse but give me a little credit? Nah maybe not :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rab - you ment to say "unless a LAST RESORT"

instead you said requiem which means "mass of the dead" aka sh*t that devils and demons would say lol :laugh:

you sir are a pleb of "mass" proportions :lol:

:bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

anyway whats your plans for today then ?

instead of sitting in work doing f*ck all, you are now going to be sitting in your house doing f*ck all :lol:

lol but seriously what does a day off look like for the rabmyster 6000 ?


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Stop using that word, thats a few times you have used it now, you clearly don't know the definition of the word you fvcking pillock. Just trying to look intelligent
> 
> fail


The Concise Oxford Dictionary (published Circa 1985) meaning of requiem:

*special Mass for repose of souls of the dead; musical setting for this;dirge.*

Ha, fail again Rab

Ramsay 1 Rab 0


----------



## julesm

the cold has addled his ability to think


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> rab - you ment to say "unless a LAST RESORT"
> 
> instead you said requiem which means "mass of the dead" aka sh*t that devils and demons would say lol :laugh:
> 
> you sir are a pleb of "mass" proportions :lol:
> 
> :bounce:


Well done Daz. Your google skills are second to none. Pitty your own capacity for thought isnt as good as typing "requiem" into google

Use of requem is a wee joke between me and thenatural1. But well done anyways.

Today im keeping warm, doing some things i thehouse, trainng and cooking a thai green curry.

And ive told you Daz. I rather get paid what i do so sit about and use my brain to design military stuff than push about boxes and stack shelfs 1 day a week :lol:


----------



## Team1

TheNatural1 said:


> The Concise Oxford Dictionary (published Circa 1985) meaning of requiem:
> 
> *special Mass for repose of souls of the dead; musical setting for this;dirge.*
> 
> Ha, fail again Rab
> 
> Ramsay 1 Rab 0


Try to smite me wil you brother! You will die as will Apollo


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i work 3 days a week thank you very much and i would much rather be up on my feet actually doing things, dragging big heavy cages and pallet trucks around the shop employing active recovery (pumping fresh blood around my body, instead of sitting stagnant)

thai green curry  - please share your amazing cooking tips and post up the recipe :lol:


----------



## Team1

3 days a week my baws

Thai Green Curry

chicken breast or chicken thighs work well

bunch of spring onions

2 tablespoons of green curry paste

2 tins of coconut milk

chicken stock cube

bag of corriander

green chilli

green pepper

sweat off spring onions, add the coconut milk, paste, stock cube and chilli, pepper. bring to gentle boil. add chicken diced up. half the corriander in

simmer for a wee while. add some corn flour to thicken if you like as its runny thai curry

easy as that.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> You may notice i only use it to the Natty as its a bit of banter between us so fuk you Mr no mince pies


May I briefly direct you to the following post, no 571 in this thread made by you on the 3rd of December year of our lord 2012 at 10:05am. Post directed to me, reference DJ Dazzy - no mention of Natural1, nor any involvement of afforementioned fellow employee of yours in discussion at that time, viz:



Team1 said:


> I didnt question his dedication, i suggested that despite him being VERY dedicated....maybe im more dedicated and so are others as we dont have a*requiem* for loud music and someone to hold our hand
> 
> But yes. Were all done for. You will find me in Glencairn one day chopped into tiny pieces and a note scrawled on the wall with my blood saying "who's mroe dedicated now Rab eh?"


So very clearly you have heard or seen the word in question, thought "I'll drop that fvcker in and make myself look smart and sh1t, it is going to be my word of the week"

But you didn't account on rs007 "The Master Pedant" spotting your horseplay, and calling you out

Fail

Ramsay 2, Rab 0

Oh, nice recipe, buttmunch


----------



## rs007

I bet you really hate me right now, dontchya?

Your hate gives me strength, I feed off it

I also feed off pies on occasion.

By "on occasion" I infact mean pretty much constantly these days

just sayin


----------



## Team1

Damn it

*********

Moving swiftly on

Back today

Gym heating still broke, was -20 here last night and -8 when i went to the gym which is a big old school gym hall and fukkin freezing

had hat, tracksuit jacket, hoodie, long sleeve tshirt and a vest on. was still baltic and couldnt heat up. Injury waiting to happen that. Went a bit lighter and kept moving for this reason

T-bar rows

30k x20

60k x12

70k x10

70k x10

70k x10

WG Pullups

3 sets of 10 with bodyweight

Seated Cable Rows

4 sets of 8 reps squeezing hard onto lower lats

Stiff Arm Rope pulldowns

3 sets of 12

Single arm Cable rows underhand

3 sets of 12

DB Rear Delts

12k x12

18k x10

12k x12


----------



## Team1

Oh and on the green curry paste. careful with that. tescos stuff is appx 2 tablespoons but that much of the schwartz stuff is too much. maybe 2 heaped teaspoons ish with that kind


----------



## fats

Been lurking for a while now but had to post due to your poor effort at buying curry paste FFS, make it ma boy, tis simple and much better.

Carry on .......


----------



## Team1

Got a recipe to make up the paste? That would be good as i tend to end up trhwing out half jars of the stuff if unused


----------



## fats

Ok, I use

1 green pepper de-seeded and roughly chopped,

Bunch of fresh coriander chopped

1/2 a teaspoon of dried coriander

Tablespoon of fish sauce

2 garlic cloves,

Couple of shallots roughly chopped,

Approx 1 1/2inch cube of ginger roughly chopped,

1 piece of lemon grass roughly chopped,

Couple of chillies chopped, more if you want it hotter, de-seeded if you want it milder.

****** Lime leaves, or if not available, zest and juice of 1 lime.

Thai basil, or f*ck it and just use a bit of normal basil.

Whack it in a mixer and blend until paste.

Heat pan, add oil, fry off paste, as much or as little as you like, i use all of it, for 1 min, add coconut milk, bring to simmer, add chicken or prawns or whatever you're using and a tad more fish sauce to taste. Simmer until nearly cooked, add fine beans, or baby corn or any veg if using. Chuck in some more finely chopped coriander and finely sliced spring onions just before serving then scoff.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

fats said:


> Ok, I use
> 
> 1 green pepper de-seeded and roughly chopped,
> 
> Bunch of fresh coriander chopped
> 
> 1/2 a teaspoon of dried coriander
> 
> Tablespoon of fish sauce
> 
> 2 garlic cloves,
> 
> Couple of shallots roughly chopped,
> 
> Approx 1 1/2inch cube of ginger roughly chopped,
> 
> 1 piece of lemon grass roughly chopped,
> 
> Couple of chillies chopped, more if you want it hotter, de-seeded if you want it milder.
> 
> ****** Lime leaves, or if not available, zest and juice of 1 lime.
> 
> Thai basil, or f*ck it and just use a bit of normal basil.
> 
> Whack it in a mixer and blend until paste.
> 
> Heat pan, add oil, fry off paste, as much or as little as you like, i use all of it, for 1 min, add coconut milk, bring to simmer, add chicken or prawns or whatever you're using and a tad more fish sauce to taste. Simmer until nearly cooked, add fine beans, or baby corn or any veg if using. Chuck in some more finely chopped coriander and finely sliced spring onions just before serving then scoff.


 **** that ffs lol :lol:

just buy the jars and save urself all that hassle lol !!!


----------



## fats

No hassle Daz, but you are just a boy so you wouldn't appreciate it......

Now off you pop with your ready meal or jar filled with cr*p :whistling:


----------



## rs007

fats said:


> No hassle Daz, but you are just a boy so you wouldn't appreciate it......
> 
> Now off you pop with your ready meal or jar filled with cr*p :whistling:


 :lol:

Daz pwned yet again - and in one instant fats becomes a legend :lol:

You are right though fats, a mere boy such as daz could never understand the benefits of making your own. Nice looking recipe - serious question tho, where the fk can you get lemon grass - bigger supermarkets etc? Never seen it local like, but maybe not been looking hard enough.


----------



## fats

Thanks RS, but lets be fair, the poor boy does tend to leave himself somewhat open..... 

You can get it in most large supermakets, down the veg aisle usually with the herbs, chillies etc, failing that it's in jars with the Chinese/Thai sauces or with the dried herbs and spices. But the fresh is better IMO.


----------



## Team1

Big supermarkets have lemon grass. Its so strong that stuff. Amazing though

Cheers for that recipe.

Daz is certainly taking a beating about in here. Got called a "boy" in here and a "child" in another thread he tried to shmuk me in and also to "fcuking grow up"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/111821-thailand-aas-anyone-been-brought-back.html

Not going well for our Daz :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> Daz pwned yet again


cnut asks for it IMO


----------



## bigbear21

hes just a junkie dont worry yourself


----------



## Team1

PMSL

Daz aside...thisg goign ok. Workouts reasonable considering our gyms issues and i have been eating cleaner. Not perfect but cleaner and doing some cardio in the mornings most days. I aint bothered to weigh myself but ive dropped some watery bloat and maybe a little fat.

This will do me good thru til january to keep a lid on things, keep me lean and have me primed again for a wee bulk.

Its gonna be a fair bit of time till i hit the stage again so slow bulks and cuts seems the sensible way forward to gettign me the size i need ont he right places and also keep me lean so i dont have a 20 week diet or so on my hands


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

f*ck the lot of yous !


----------



## Team1

:lol:

Carnage as DJ takes it tight right up the council gritter


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Carnage as DJ takes it tight right up the council gritter


 :thumbdown: :angry:


----------



## rs007

you know, I was going to slack off the gym - the roads although not snowed out, are fkn lethal here, mix that with stupid ABS = cars not stopping at junctions etc. So was going to not drive unless necessary, take some time off what with Brian being away for the week.

But just reading Dazs posts - about his passion for bbing and his sheer dedication - has inspired me. Im doing it. I'm fkng going. Eye of the tiger baby, eye of the tiger

Lets fking do this sh1t


----------



## Team1




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> you know, I was going to slack off the gym - the roads although not snowed out, are fkn lethal here, mix that with stupid ABS = cars not stopping at junctions etc. So was going to not drive unless necessary, take some time off what with Brian being away for the week.
> 
> But just reading Dazs posts - about his passion for bbing and his sheer dedication - has inspired me. Im doing it. I'm fkng going. Eye of the tiger baby, eye of the tiger
> 
> Lets fking do this sh1t


F*CKIN YES MATE

I JUST JIZZED EVERY WHERE READING THAT :lol:

THATS WHAT I?M FU*KIN TALKIN ABOUT B*TCH 

ALL YOU PUSSY F*CKS USIN THE SNOW AS AN EXCUSE NOT TO TRAIN - I SPIT ON THAT EXCUSE

NOTHINS STOPPIN ME FROM GETTIN TO THE GYM, EVEN IF THE BUSES AND TRAINS ARE ALL CANCELLED I WILL WALK THE 3 HOUR JOURNEY FUELED PURELY BY MY FIRE AND DETERMINATION

BOOM TO ALL UR FACES

MAD RESPECT TO YOU RAMS :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Oh my god


----------



## Team1




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

huge respect for the rams master 3000 baby 

eye of the F*CKIN tiger !

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !


----------



## fats




----------



## Team1

Boom Indeed

Looks like you motiativated him good Daz


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

sorry for the outburst rab my good man

ramsay got me all pumped up and made me jump off my seat and shout "F*CK YEH" n then shove my fist through my front door and head butt a lamp post outside cause of the rush of testosterone to my head


----------



## Team1

:lol:

Soething about this just isnt right

Surely not?

I mean seriously?

:lol:

Nah


----------



## fats

So Rab, how is the care in the community working out? Is it beneficial or is he still not learning?...... :innocent:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Soething about this just isnt right
> 
> Surely not?
> 
> I mean seriously?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nah


 :confused1:


----------



## rs007

just back, awesome fvcking workout as it happens

not super strong, but ocnsidering I have been eating next to nowt substantial past two days, superb. 140kg for 2 on incline, then strip back, ripped it off the fkn bone baby

140kg on the hammer press, aint nuttin

cables heavy pedal to the metal to finish

blasted tris with some next level experimental cable sh1t, don't wan t to go into that further here as Rab is an enemy

Cheers Daz, you got me fking up and at it.

Ever thought of doing motivational coaching and sh1t?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> just back, awesome fvcking workout as it happens
> 
> not super strong, but ocnsidering I have been eating next to nowt substantial past two days, superb. 140kg for 2 on incline, then strip back, ripped it off the fkn bone baby
> 
> 140kg on the hammer press, aint nuttin
> 
> cables heavy pedal to the metal to finish
> 
> blasted tris with some next level experimental cable sh1t, don't wan t to go into that further here as Rab is an enemy
> 
> Cheers Daz, you got me fking up and at it.
> 
> Ever thought of doing motivational coaching and sh1t?


glad to be a positive influence to you my good man 

all jokes aside my mum genuinely said to me i would be a good "life coach" because of how positive and enthusiastic i am.

I would never do that stuff but good idea lol

i am (with some exeptions obveously) a very positive person and always look on the bright side of life kinda guy.

take that walk home from the gym the other day (over 2hours of walking) i could have been miserable and moaning and going off my nut and complaining but i was whisteling away and genuinly smiling and being upbeat cause whats the point in being miserable.

people in work are always moaning (staff and customers) and i just laugh and smile at them cause seriously people there are worse things happening in this world than Hellmans mustard granules being out of stock ffs :lol:

i gave some great positive/reasuring advice to the security guard in my shop.

he came up to be and was saying "darren i'm leaving this place, the managers are total dicks" and was going off his head and i was saying to him "Michael RELAX mate, why are you letting it get to you, if the managers are being miserable moaning c*nts then just smile and brush it off cause their the ones being miserable and grumpy, you only get one life Michael so stop being so negative and cheer up and dont let thing like that get to you. Just smile Michael, be positive and you'll feel much better about life"

and he was saying "your totally right Darren"


----------



## rs007

That last bit about the security guard especially hits a note with me, right now - I seem to have undergone a mental shift myself just recently - nothing major, just a slight shift in the way I look at things, and it is kinda like you describe there.

Nice one Daz, he was 100% correct - you are totally right :thumbup1:

That cvnt Rab should take a leaf out your book, miserable fvcking cvnt - stuck for 5 hours in traffic??? Bleating like a bitch???? THERE ARE PEOPLE FVCKING DYING IN AFRICA RIGHT NOW

inconsiderate cvnt, it isn't even as if a handicapped dude stole your mince pies or anything like that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

if i did do that then rams you'd be my first target.

Noticed over the years that you are a very negative person ie you always look at the negatives

take your "location" for example - walking the arid deserts of fail-land" though it is a joke, it negative and cant be good for your mindset.

aswell as your contest prep's - pondering wether or not to compete at shows and being very down on yourself.

you need to be more postive and say to yourself "hey if i fail then i'll just pick myself back up and grow stronger"

dont beat yourself up and be more positive in life, you enjoy life so much more being happy and positive.

you just seem like the kinda guy that needs a bit of a slap to wake you up but you have all the passion and positivity inside, you just need help unlocking it 

you'll probs laugh at this offer but - in the future if you ever need any sort of advice and encouragement for any certain situation, let me help you and offer some positivity into your life 

(not saying your a total negative miserable c*nt btw lol, just need to be more positive and upbeat sometimes)

love you  :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> That last bit about the security guard especially hits a note with me, right now - I seem to have undergone a mental shift myself just recently - nothing major, just a slight shift in the way I look at things, and it is kinda like you describe there.
> 
> Nice one Daz, he was 100% correct - you are totally right :thumbup1:
> 
> That cvnt Rab should take a leaf out your book, miserable fvcking cvnt - stuck for 5 hours in traffic??? Bleating like a bitch???? THERE ARE PEOPLE FVCKING DYING IN AFRICA RIGHT NOW
> 
> inconsiderate cvnt, it isn't even as if a handicapped dude stole your mince pies or anything like that


exactly rams 

whatever your situation is you really just need to think of the positives and not be so miserable because this isnt a trial run for you life, THIS IS YOUR ACTUAL LIFE, do you really want to live it being miserable and moaning all the time ? I honestly laugh and smile on a daily basis and use to get called a "weirdo" in college cause of how happy and hyper i use to be.

i seriously love my life and you just need to be more positive and pick on the positives in life as apose to the negatives

one other small point is that if you are always negative then you are more likely to stress out more and cause un-necessary stress into your life.

As we all know, stress realeases bad hormones (cortisol) and as bodybuilders (and humans for that matter) we dont to be creating stress (negative environment for muscle growth and recovery)

i try to never let myself get stressed and always look on the bright side of life


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> if i did do that then rams you'd be my first target.
> 
> Noticed over the years that you are a very negative person ie you always look at the negatives
> 
> take your "location" for example - walking the arid deserts of fail-land" though it is a joke, it negative and cant be good for your mindset.
> 
> aswell as your contest prep's - pondering wether or not to compete at shows and being very down on yourself.
> 
> you need to be more postive and say to yourself "hey if i fail then i'll just pick myself back up and grow stronger"
> 
> dont beat yourself up and be more positive in life, you enjoy life so much more being happy and positive.
> 
> you just seem like the kinda guy that needs a bit of a slap to wake you up but you have all the passion and positivity inside, you just need help unlocking it
> 
> you'll probs laugh at this offer but - in the future if you ever need any sort of advice and encouragement for any certain situation, let me help you and offer some positivity into your life
> 
> (not saying your a total negative miserable c*nt btw lol, just need to be more positive and upbeat sometimes)
> 
> love you  :lol:


Cheers buddy :thumbup1:

In all seriousness, I can't say a single bit of your post is wrong, pretty much nail on head.

But as I said in my post above - you might have missed it as it is between the two posts you made - there has been a little change recently, real subtle like, and I like how it is panning out.

Like, I hate Christmas, always have. I do what I can for our lass (not much admittedly) but thats as far as my capacity goes. I think this stems from some pretty stifling debt I have over me, and sh1t income - so the modern stresses of Christmas (ie 1% family 99% commercial get-yer-wallet-out BULLSH1t) get to me badly.

But a couple of weeks ago, I just thought to myself "fvck it" took the emphasis off worrying about the money - I mean I could drop dead tomorrow - so whats the fvcking point. Instead, started thinking about just having a right chilled out day with RK and the lass, nice dinner, maybe play some games, watch a film - just a really super chilled no hassle day. So now I am really looking forward to Christmas, for probably the first time since I was a kid.

Loads of little shifts like that, just changing ways I am looking at things. So although you are right about me - changes are afoot my man


----------



## bigbear21

so im being replaced by a junkie retard im very upset:crying:


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> so im being replaced by a junkie retard im very upset:crying:


Lol, nope, you don't get out that easily I am afraid - your still the training guru, just thinking of taking Daz on as my lifestyle guru - I mean all the famous gals have them.

Could be just what I need to boost me on for the tranny classic 

Hey actually Dave - did you tell me you had lost a strap? I might just have it in my bag :lol: There was a single one sat on the sign in desk at the gym, reckon it is yours?

I might have masturbated on it :whistling:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Lol, nope, you don't get out that easily I am afraid - your still the training guru, just thinking of taking Daz on as my lifestyle guru - I mean all the famous gals have them.
> 
> Could be just what I need to boost me on for the tranny classic
> 
> Hey actually Dave - did you tell me you had lost a strap? I might just have it in my bag :lol: There was a single one sat on the sign in desk at the gym, reckon it is yours?
> 
> I might have masturbated on it :whistling:


yeah i did but i managed to aquire another one

you want to be sucking that thing dry theres some serious test in there


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Cheers buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't say a single bit of your post is wrong, pretty much nail on head.
> 
> But as I said in my post above - you might have missed it as it is between the two posts you made - there has been a little change recently, real subtle like, and I like how it is panning out.
> 
> Like, I hate Christmas, always have. I do what I can for our lass (not much admittedly) but thats as far as my capacity goes. I think this stems from some pretty stifling debt I have over me, and sh1t income - so the modern stresses of Christmas (ie 1% family 99% commercial get-yer-wallet-out BULLSH1t) get to me badly.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, I just thought to myself "fvck it" took the emphasis off worrying about the money - I mean I could drop dead tomorrow - so whats the fvcking point. Instead, started thinking about just having a right chilled out day with RK and the lass, nice dinner, maybe play some games, watch a film - just a really super chilled no hassle day. So now I am really looking forward to Christmas, for probably the first time since I was a kid.
> 
> Loads of little shifts like that, just changing ways I am looking at things. So although you are right about me - changes are afoot my man


thats what i like to here rams 

thats exactly it. Sometimes you just need to take a step back and say "things could be worse". Its all about mental outlook. Training, dieting, lifestyle, anything in life is dominated by your attitude and outlook.

always be positive and have the right attitude.

if i get overlly stressed and just need a chill i sit and watch a movie or even better sit and watch a great comedian and **** myself laughing.

For me its billy connely, extremely stress realeaving watching him. Just makes you smile and say to yourself "you know, things aint as bad as i thought"

and not only is being down on yourself and negative all the time bad for yourself and your health but its also bad for the people around you.

i mean who the f*ck wants to hang around with captain moany or captain negative !? It will bring rk and angel down if you are always moaning, so need to be more positive and think of the things that are going well in your life as apose to all the negatives

beautiful partner (rk)

beautiful daughter (even though i've never seen her before lol, i'm sure she has rk's looks and your dazzling eyes rams :lol: )

house (though may not be the biggest or fancyest, its still a house and you could be living on the streets as aposed)

job (again, may not the best paying but still a jobs a job and think of the amount of people un-employed)

bright future in bodybuilding (so long as you keep at it and dont slack my boy  )

boom to rams's confidence  :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

Awww Dazza McSpazza that's the best post you've ever written :thumb:

I think I kinda like you now


----------



## Team1

Despite this going From Daz being really thick and not being aware enouigh to understand the concept of sarcasm...it has went in a kinda full circle way and Rammers has been Pwned by the Positivity


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Like, I hate Christmas, always have. I do what I can for our lass (not much admittedly) but thats as far as my capacity goes. I think this stems from some pretty stifling debt I have over me, and sh1t income - so the modern stresses of Christmas (ie 1% family 99% commercial get-yer-wallet-out BULLSH1t) get to me badly.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, I just thought to myself "fvck it" took the emphasis off worrying about the money - I mean I could drop dead tomorrow - so whats the fvcking point. Instead, started thinking about just having a right chilled out day with RK and the lass, nice dinner, maybe play some games, watch a film - just a really super chilled no hassle day. So now I am really looking forward to Christmas, for probably the first time since I was a kid.


Christmas Eve is the best day of the year for Children, mine even go to bed early as they want to get to sleep so that the day come around quickly.

Now I'm lucky not to be as financially constrained as you, but I tell you mate the best thing we do is have something nice to eat and play board games then go out for a walk around Richmond Park.

Costs nothing but it's all about being together. I know very many well off people who try to buy love and enjoyment and their kids know that and rebel. Your daughter will know how much you love her and perhaps a lump of coal, and an orange aren't the best gifts in the world, but at least she'll be warm for a little while and she can use the orange peel to stuff up her nose to take away the smell of Uncle Brian should he call on you!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

RedKola said:


> Awww Dazza McSpazza that's the best post you've ever written :thumb:
> 
> I think I kinda like you now


   



Team1 said:


> Despite this going From Daz being really thick and not being aware enouigh to understand the concept of sarcasm...it has went in a kinda full circle way and Rammers has been Pwned by the Positivity


 :lol: :laugh: :bounce: Darren did good 

Darren happy


----------



## TheNatural1

Daz, throw some of that PMA my way.

My mrs is a fool who leaves our house to go to work with our boiler not functioning in sub-zero temperatures:cursing:, then tells me it isn't her fault if a pipe bursts etc......How? :confused1: All she had to do was reset it, the instruction manual is right next to it!

Need some positive outlook on this:whistling:


----------



## rs007

TheNatural1 said:


> Daz, throw some of that PMA my way.
> 
> My mrs is a fool who leaves our house to go to work with our boiler not functioning in sub-zero temperatures:cursing:, then tells me it isn't her fault if a pipe bursts etc......How? :confused1: All she had to do was reset it, the instruction manual is right next to it!
> 
> Need some positive outlook on this:whistling:


I think I got this covered.

It is positive, because if that pipe does burst, the resulting flood and freeze will almost certainly render your house completely and utterly unable to burn.

Did you know that according to statistics, you are more than likely to die from a house fire by some 50% at Christmas than at any other time of the year? Not you though!

Your missus is just trying to prevent that by keeping the house fvcking freezing. Good job. Should buy her something nice.


----------



## rs007

I haven't been pwned with positivity Rab, so ner

I have been uplifted by it. In fact, I reckon I am that positive, that if you were to stick one end of a wire up my ass, and the other end up your ass (cos you are a negative moany cvnt) the result potential difference would creat enough voltage to power a small town

Take your negativity elsewhere!

Ok, I know this is your journal and all, but still, enough with the negative waves already


----------



## Team1

Im not negative...im a pretty positive person

I just lack tolerance for fools. Especially high school musical boy at our gym. He was even wearing a vest the other night when it was at least -10. If i was dieting god knows what i may have done to him.

Anyway. I have a lot to be positive about. I have Simon already having my name engraved into the GTC trophy as he recons i have it in the bag all i need to do it turn up...

...in a pair of fishnets and blonde wig


----------



## rs007

Honestly, if this weather doesn't improve, I won't be wearing any less than full thermal gear

Prob still hand you your ho' ass as well


----------



## Team1

Good point

We may have to delay the GTC to after christmas when we have heating, and perhaps on an early morning when the gym is quiet as i fear some sort of bad things to happen to me was it to take place in your house.


----------



## Team1

Worrying Update

My wife to be who is hopeless in the kitchen and doesn't cook has made a pot of chicken, rice, sweetcorn soup and gave me some for work today.

It is really good.

One of 3 things is going on here.

1. she is trying to poison me

2. she is pregnant and nesting. Maternal bint urges kicking in.

3 she is pregnant, but its not mine and she is trying to poison me to get shot of me

Regardless. I'm eating the soup as I recon im nails enough to take the venom. I recon if a black mamba and a black widow were to breed...the poison from their offspring still wouldn't be enough to take me down.

Just a random bit of tripe I was thinking I thought I 'd share

c*nts


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Worrying Update
> 
> My wife to be who is hopeless in the kitchen and doesn't cook has made a pot of chicken, rice, sweetcorn soup and gave me some for work today.
> 
> It is really good.
> 
> One of 3 things is going on here.
> 
> 1. she is trying to poison me
> 
> 2. she is pregnant and nesting. Maternal bint urges kicking in.
> 
> 3 she is pregnant, but its not mine and she is trying to poison me to get shot of me
> 
> Regardless. I'm eating the soup as I recon im nails enough to take the venom. I recon if a black mamba and a black widow were to breed...the poison from their offspring still wouldn't be enough to take me down.
> 
> Just a random bit of tripe I was thinking I thought I 'd share
> 
> c*nts


Utter tripe

It's 3, by the way :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## rs007

TheNatural1 said:


> Utter tripe
> 
> It's 3, by the way :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Deffo 3 - you went there too Natural, huh?

:lol:

Soup is amazing in this weather though, especially with a big lump of crusty bread, spot on!


----------



## TheNatural1

Yeah, why not rs?

Everyone knows Rab is a cnunt anyway and more than deserves it.


----------



## Team1

Good

THis will save me a lot of trouble. Ill keep the wedding savings, fake my own death and run off to Mexico and take loads of gear and eat steak 6x a day


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Good
> 
> THis will save me a lot of trouble. Ill keep the wedding savings, fake my own death and run off to Mexico and take loads of gear and eat steak 6x a day


After the GTC, you won't need to fake your death, am a gonna kill you

Metaphorically speaking I mean, just in case any law enforcement agencies or just tw4ts that take everything I say on here too seriously happen to be reading :lol: :lol: :lol:

Would all make for a cool Jeremy Kyle episode tho 

Where are you training just now Rab, you still making the drive to Glencairn or training elsewhere just now?


----------



## Team1

Still training. I was over on sat/sun/tuesday.

I dont miss sessions unless its so risky that im more than likely to crash my car getting there. Tuesday was bad but i just took my time and was there safe n sound.

Be there tonight if you are missing your ginger parnter and want to train in.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Still training. I was over on sat/sun/tuesday.
> 
> I dont miss sessions unless its so risky that im more than likely to crash my car getting there. Tuesday was bad but i just took my time and was there safe n sound.
> 
> Be there tonight if you are missing your ginger parnter and want to train in.


I nearly didn't bother last night, half because of risk of accident, half because no ginger cvnt. I know I only stay 5min away, but any driving that isnt necessary is chance of having an accident, had a couple of very near misses already. Glad I went down tho.

I might be down tonight - back - but may leave it until tomorrow. What you training/when you in roughly? Might come down to hang about outside and pelt your stupid face with snowballs upon your exit from the establishment

EDIT: Boss told me there might be a thaw on, so snowballs might be out of the question - will just lob bricks then :lol:


----------



## Team1

probably about 6 ish and training shoudlers

Brick me? the only brick you will be holding it the one in your pants when you sh!t yourself you old fool


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Might come down to hang about outside and pelt your stupid face with snowballs upon your exit from the establishment


:laugh::laugh:

love listening to you two women bitching about each other :laugh:

:bounce:


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> love listening to you two women bitching about each other :laugh:
> 
> :bounce:


Daz

You have an unhealthy fixation on these two.

I think you might have photos of them on your wall and fantasize about them doing you up the Gary...

If that ever does come to pass, I think Rab who be a right angry fVck, banging away violently until empting himself without any regard for your needs. I'd imagine, Rammers would take his time and even give you a reachround, as he's more of a gent...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Daz
> 
> You have an unhealthy fixation on these two.
> 
> I think you might have photos of them on your wall and fantasize about them doing you up the Gary...
> 
> If that ever does come to pass, I think Rab who be a right angry fVck, banging away violently until empting himself without any regard for your needs. I'd imagine, Rammers would take his time and even give you a reachround, as he's more of a gent...
> 
> :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Playing catch up here posting the workout from yesterday. Been on the go a bit

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*Hammer Str Press* per side

20k x12

40k x10

50k x9

30k x12 plus some partial reps and statics

*Side laterals*

2 sets with dbs standing - 18k x12 & 25k x12

3 sets seated with cables nice n slow with statics

*Cable Kickbacks* cable machine pulley set at waist height using a single rope

3 blocks x12

5 blocks x12

6 blocks x9

7 blocks x7

5 blocks x12-15

*Dips*

BW x10

20k x10

+35k x9...drop set bw +8

******************

Not too bad. didnt get a great delt pump but triceps went well. the cable machine ias an adjustable pulley height so setting at waist height, using a single rope and doing cable kickbacks is a bloody sore one. really hits them hard. same feel as kickbacks but with the beauty of constant tension cables give

Fiding dips tough but to be expected at the end. makes it safer and probably more effective as i endup at risk of injury on it of i go too heavy


----------



## Team1

last shot of test only was 2 weeks ago now. 400mg. ill have a 200mg shot of enanthate tomorrow and thats 2weeks till xmas. ill tide over from then till jan on a little test prop i have left then its onto some nolva

Got in my HCG today. Going to start that now at 250iu every couple of days to get things up and running as the test tapers out. ether sub q or just IM style with an insulin pin as sub q jabs give me the boak

Not big on PCT but its been a long time on and i hink a schedule of hcg will help pick me up a little quicker. I get on ok wh a sma dose of nolva but for me clomid is the work of the devil and not something ill be using. I would rather take few weeks longer to recover than take that sh!t again


----------



## LittleChris

How is "little Rab" faring on the tapering down if you get me...

220lbs now son, won't be any of me left by time this competition comes around :lol:


----------



## Team1

fine mate. been eating much less on a bit of a diet so not as full...prob a combo fo the diet and less gear in me and the nandralone being gone-ish now

Little rab is infact mroe horny than he has been in recent times. Recovery really does take a while.

My balls dont seem to have shrunk much and thats me been on to various degrees since March with 2 contest preps using tren and the likes of touted harsh stuff

I know your down to 220lb. I told you im ALWAYS ther. I dont go away. Ill be enquiring next week to see if you ahve broke the 220 mark fat boy ;lol:


----------



## julesm

only fair to put it here also

my daughter had her first numero deux on her turtle potty today

as you were


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

julesm said:


> only fair to put it here also
> 
> my daughter had her first numero deux on her turtle potty today
> 
> as you were


the first impressive thing i have read in this journal so far :laugh::laugh:

JUST KIDDING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB !!

before you go and rip my head off and tear out my soul over a joke 

:tongue:

love love love, happy happy happy :lol:


----------



## Team1

*Back & Rear Delts*

*Rack Deads*

100k x10

140k x10

180k x5

220k x2

180k x10

*T-Bars single arm*

20k x12

30k x8

40k x8

50k x7...rest pausing a few more

20k x20

*Stiff arm Rope Pulldowns SUPERSET with WG Pullups*

70lb x12 + 8 pullups

70lb x12 +8 pullups

70lb x12 +7 pullups

*Seated DB Rear delts*

12k x12

18k x10

24kx11

*************************

Not too bad. Feeling a bit flat now and not liking it :lol: Carbs and food have ben really reduced in a way to drop some of the crap from my post show binge and also to give me a damn rest. I feel a bit burned out tbh. Needing to take it easy. Not as in im not enjoying the gym...just in terms of eating. i find doing a moderate diet a lot easier than bulking tbh and im enjoying taking it a little easy for a little while...bar the flatness but ive also dropped a little flab and water as a benifit

It gonna be tough being off test after so long on and being used to being nice and pumped from it no doubt. Possible not too bad because a lot of that time on has been in dieting conditions so flat as **** anyways

Feels good just now to be able to relax with friends and the missus at weekends and not worry about what im eating or having a few beers or some wine....just feel a weight off me right now and im relaxed about things for a wee while. Couple of friends in tonight for a curry, beer and to watch the boxing. Other than working a lot, the bint arresting my wages for the wedding and being skint. Things going good


----------



## Team1

Video of my pr**k training buddy Mark rack deadlifting 260k at 85kg. He aint lifted a weight in anger since august when he bust a hernia out his belly button and required an op to fix it. Racks this and last week from just above his kneecaps to start high and work down from there is the plan

props to him for fighting on and training all the way since his op....just doing what he could


----------



## rs007

What is he like :lol:

Ive done 7 a side for reps in that style :whistling:

Yeah before you state it, i was fat :cursing:

But seriously, you want to try them *BigBear * style - ie rackless rack deadlifts to just below kneecap - much harder


----------



## Team1

Heres the pr**k. Has come on leaps n bounds this year


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

mark certainly has come a long way, great to see how much he has improved 

however dont really see the point in rack deadlifting like that. Pins were WELL above his knees and moving the bar 2inches ? cant see that being productive personally :S

Cant see that benifiting him cause when he sets the pins at proper height he aint gonna be doing as much for as many reps so will just hurt his confidence not being able to pull 260 with pins below knees.

i recon he should rack deadlift properly and just build up the weight slowly, dont see the use in starting with pins well above his knees then gradually lowering pins ?

what u think rab ?

anyway extremely impressive photos there ! seen the ones on ur profile from a while ago and he certainly has come a long way

not meaning to take anything away from him by critisizing the rack dead technique but i just dont think its helping him by making him think he can do more than he could do properly

i hope you understand what i am saying rab and not go crazy thinking i am discrediting him or anything

once again fantastic progress mark


----------



## Team1

Exlained above the video why he is starting high and will work down


----------



## Simon m

well done Mark, considering the injury that's amazing. Must make you feel inadequate mate, all those roids and training and Mark's stronger than you!


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Heres the pr**k. Has come on leaps n bounds this year


His face is much better than yours, but he can't compete with the Classic's body!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

fair enough rab but i still dont see the theory or logic behind starting high (with the pins) and then working downwards ?

if it was me i would just start at the proper height with pins and work up on the weight.

Thats like only squating 2inches down (aka small bend in knees) then back up ?

seems pointless and i dont understand your theory or logic behind it but its your and his call


----------



## Team1

Simon m said:


> well done Mark, considering the injury that's amazing. Must make you feel inadequate mate, all those roids and training and Mark's stronger than you!


Well mark isnt exactly a protein shakes only guy :lol: but aye it ****es me off he can take 3 month off and still pull a sh!tload of weight. The nice high setting will let him get used to lifting again and slowly bring his core more involved as the bar lowers. He is desperate to get deadlifting off the flor again. Wont be long now.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> well done Mark, considering the injury that's amazing. Must make you feel inadequate mate, all those roids and training and Mark's stronger than you!


mark trains very hard so rab doesnt have anything to feel inadequate about . Mark has earned and worked hard for his strength, he didnt just walk off the street and do that lol!


----------



## Team1

Mark is a natural

Simon however is a few different things

A. a dangerous man

B. Joke maker

C. Part owner of a supplement company, the guy who sponsors me and may sponsor other upcming keen bodybuilders...but thinks your a bawbag


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Mark is a natural
> 
> Simon however is a few different things
> 
> A. a dangerous man
> 
> B. Joke maker
> 
> C. Part owner of a supplement company, the guy who sponsors me and may sponsor other upcming keen bodybuilders...but thinks your a bawbag


and why do i care if simon is dangerous or not ?

every man is dangerous.

am i suppose to be scared of him fs pmsl :laugh:

"i fear no man, i respect all men"

and i have done and said nothing negative about simon and think he is a sound/funny guy so i dont see any reason why he would think i'm a bawbag!


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> and why do i care if simon is dangerous or not ?
> 
> every man is dangerous.
> 
> am i suppose to be scared of him fs pmsl :laugh:
> 
> "i fear no man, i respect all men"
> 
> and i have done and said nothing negative about simon and think he is a sound/funny guy so i dont see any reason why he would think i'm a bawbag!


Seriously

He is dangerous and you should fear him. I haven't even met him, and I sleep with a Browning Hi Power under my pillow just in case.

Imagine Jason Bourne, James Bond, and Kurt Russell out of the film Soldier, all mixed into one, add a sprinkle of Zed from pulp fiction and a good helping of all those red neck rapists in "Deliverance"... just a dash of T-800s emotionless killing machine approach....

You have two options - either be afraid or be stupid, because if you aint one, you are the other. Simon is lethal.


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> fair enough rab but i still dont see the theory or logic behind starting high (with the pins) and then working downwards ?
> 
> if it was me i would just start at the proper height with pins and work up on the weight.
> 
> Thats like only squating 2inches down (aka small bend in knees) then back up ?
> 
> seems pointless and i dont understand your theory or logic behind it but its your and his call


I can see your angle, genuinely can and I suppose there is some relevance there (although prob negated by the nature of Marks injury) but I have heard it reccomended before on, say, squat when attempting a new wieght, to restrict range severely, and solidify yourself with the wieght - gradually build range back in... just saying, it is a known and practised technique


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Seriously
> 
> He is dangerous and you should fear him. I haven't even met him, and I sleep with a Browning Hi Power under my pillow just in case.
> 
> Imagine Jason Bourne, James Bond, and Kurt Russell out of the film Soldier, all mixed into one, add a sprinkle of Zed from pulp fiction and a good helping of all those red neck rapists in "Deliverance"... just a dash of T-800s emotionless killing machine approach....
> 
> You have two options - either be afraid or be stupid, because if you aint one, you are the other. Simon is lethal.


Awww mate. that's so sweet, but:

1) You shouldn't sleep

2) I'd modify the 9mm slugs, cut across the top and drill in slightly for dumdum and remember, head shots if possible

3) Take one slug out the Browning as they can jam if fully loaded, better the spring isn't overloaded

Hope that helps mate...


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> and why do i care if simon is dangerous or not ?
> 
> every man is dangerous.
> 
> am i suppose to be scared of him fs pmsl :laugh:
> 
> "i fear no man, i respect all men"
> 
> and i have done and said nothing negative about simon and think he is a sound/funny guy so i dont see any reason why he would think i'm a bawbag!


Now Daz, I like you, in fact I'm thinking of making you my puppy dawg when I come up in February to see the fellas.

I fear some men, and I respect loads as well. I think fear is healthy, but you've no need to fear me at all.

I'm a hasbeen, a useless old fool so you need not worry, but if you think you can dance better than me, there's gonna be trouble and me and you are gonna have an old fashion dance off.

You've been warned...


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Awww mate. that's so sweet, but:
> 
> 1) You shouldn't sleep
> 
> 2) I'd modify the 9mm slugs, cut across the top and drill in slightly for dumdum and remember, head shots if possible
> 
> 3) Take one slug out the Browning as they can jam if fully loaded, better the spring isn't overloaded
> 
> Hope that helps mate...


1) I keep one eye open 

2) Already done, AND backfilled with mercury fulminate to give vest busting capabilities :thumbup1:

2) I always short load the mag to 12 for just that very purpose, you think I am a fvcking amateur - but I put one in the pipe to get my unlucky (for some) 13th back :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> I can see your angle, genuinely can and I suppose there is some relevance there (although prob negated by the nature of Marks injury) but I have heard it reccomended before on, say, squat when attempting a new wieght, to restrict range severely, and solidify yourself with the wieght - gradually build range back in... just saying, it is a known and practised technique


your right this is a proven technique for busting sticking point with established core strength, but and though i find it extremely painful to say it, i have to agree with the dum bawbawg junkie.

the danger with doing it this way is that your not building overall core strength or supporting muscle your building it in a very short range as you step out of that range (go deeper) you are nigh on loading the next portion of the muscle with max weight without any pre training

best example i can think off if you do half squats everytime you squat you never build power in the bottom range of the motion if one day you go too deep you come crashing down as you cant handle the weight in the lower range, a guy swings 60kg bb curls make him do them strict he can only do 30 same principle. hed do alot better starting light from the floor and building up its even more important with his injury. he needs to strengthen his core throughout the movement this is a recipe for disaster, once hes up to 220 full range then he could use the overload partial principle to get to 260 as his core strength will be able to cope as he gradually deepens the movement


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> 1) I keep one eye open
> 
> 2) Already done, AND backfilled with mercury fulminate to give vest busting capabilities :thumbup1:
> 
> 2) I always short load the mag to 12 for just that very purpose, you think I am a fvcking amateur - but I put one in the pipe to get my unlucky (for some) 13th back :lol:


Backfilled with mercury - beautiful. Beats filing the tops off like (we didn't do:whistling on active service!

Short loading - bloody brilliant, a fellow professional.

These days it's Glock this, Glock that, but give me a Browning HP and I'm a very happy man. None of that plastic girl crap!

I've got a lazy one on now!


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Backfilled with mercury - beautiful. Beats filing the tops off like (we didn't do:whistling on active service!
> 
> Short loading - bloody brilliant, a fellow professional.
> 
> These days it's Glock this, Glock that, but give me a Browning HP and I'm a very happy man. None of that plastic girl crap!
> 
> I've got a lazy one on now!


Ahh a fellow enthusiast :lol:

TBH John Brownings earlier design - the 1911 Colt - is far more to my liking. Allright, only 7 shots due to single stack design - but .45 acp - a mans cartridge if ever their was one, and incidentally the same size and general appearance as my erect penis :lol:

Wish I went into the military, could maybe have made some proper use of this bullsh1t in my head :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Ahh a fellow enthusiast :lol:
> 
> TBH John Brownings earlier design - the 1911 Colt - is far more to my liking. Allright, only 7 shots due to single stack design - but .45 acp - a mans cartridge if ever their was one, and incidentally the same size and general appearance as my erect penis :lol:
> 
> Wish I went into the military, could maybe have made some proper use of this bullsh1t in my head :lol:


I once asked a bloke why he went in and his reply was "to kill people Sir, I'd love to kill some one." Got to love the British soldier!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Its only if i got on the wrong side of simon i should fear him but i'm in his good books and he loves me :lol:

So no reason to fear him when hes on my side 

lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> your right this is a proven technique for busting sticking point with established core strength, but and though i find it extremely painful to say it, i have to agree with the dum bawbawg junkie.
> 
> the danger with doing it this way is that your not building overall core strength or supporting muscle your building it in a very short range as you step out of that range (go deeper) you are nigh on loading the next portion of the muscle with max weight without any pre training
> 
> best example i can think off if you do half squats everytime you squat you never build power in the bottom range of the motion if one day you go too deep you come crashing down as you cant handle the weight in the lower range, a guy swings 60kg bb curls make him do them strict he can only do 30 same principle. hed do alot better starting light from the floor and building up its even more important with his injury. he needs to strengthen his core throughout the movement this is a recipe for disaster, once hes up to 220 full range then he could use the overload partial principle to get to 260 as his core strength will be able to cope as he gradually deepens the movement


 good post

wise words.


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Its only if i got on the wrong side of simon i should fear him but i'm in his good books and he loves me :lol:
> 
> So no reason to fear him when hes on my side
> 
> lol


You're a good bloke Daz, I've stood up for you a couple of times, but you hurt me when you mocked my dancing, really hurt me mate.....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> You're a good bloke Daz, I've stood up for you a couple of times, but you hurt me when you mocked my dancing, really hurt me mate.....


when did i mock your dancing  !!!?

i never mocked anything of you,

however if i remember correctly i warned you that if you challenge me to an international disco dancing dance off (under the regulations of the IDF - international dancing federation) then i would wipe the floor with you (literally) :lol:

much respect for you and i'm sure your dancing skills are good but i am a level 16 tango champion and won my level 16 credification by doing a triple salko on ice on rollerblades while on fire !

can you compete with a flying triple salko on ice on rollerblades on fire ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

team1 last active 4.58AM !!

you been logging onto ukm in your sleep or somthing ya mad man lol ?


----------



## dixie normus

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> team1 last active 4.58AM !!
> 
> you been logging onto ukm in your sleep or somthing ya mad man lol ?


Daz you're a stalking cnut :lol:

Rab hide your bunny quick


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

dixie normus said:


> Daz you're a stalking cnut :lol:
> 
> Rab hide your bunny quick


:laugh::laugh: i just noticed it on his profile, i didnt deliberatley go onto his profile to see when the last time he was on ffs lol

:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Just out of bed and force fed myself bacon and eggs. Feel as rough as sh!t and my mouth is as dry as an arabs sanny.

Usually 5am is when i get up but i was up till then watching the boxing. Well worth it. Some cracking fights inparticular in las vegas.

Been working Sundays for months and that was my first saturday night i didnt need an early bed. Perhaps let loose a little TOO much


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> Ahh a fellow enthusiast :lol:
> 
> TBH John Brownings earlier design - the 1911 Colt - is far more to my liking. Allright, only 7 shots due to single stack design - but .45 acp - a mans cartridge if ever their was one, and incidentally the same size and general appearance as my erect penis :lol:
> 
> *Wish I went into the military, could maybe have made some proper use of this bullsh1t in my head * :lol:


Rams, you'd get killed on the first day of training...best just keeping it in your head :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

RedKola said:


> Rams, you'd get killed on the first day of training...best just keeping it in your head :thumb: :lol:


Actually, Rams would make a great NCO. Great sense of humour, level headed and loyal. Perfect.

Couldn't have him as an office, no one could understand a word he said!


----------



## rs007

Yous are both wrong

Id be, like, all special forces and sh1t

then I would get busted down for punching out my OIC when half my unit got killed on bad intel.

So I would have to take the rank of cook.

So then I would be on this big aircraft carrier and sh1t, cooking away.

Then some rogue good guys turned bad would take over the boat and encapture all my crew mates.

But they wouldn't get me, they thought I was just a cook. Yeah, well, I also cook, fvckers.

I would decimate their numbers, single handed, and prevent them from stealing any tomahawk missiles that might be on board.

Thats just how rs007 rolls baby


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> Yous are both wrong
> 
> Id be, like, all special forces and sh1t
> 
> then I would get busted down for punching out my OIC when half my unit got killed on bad intel.
> 
> So I would have to take the rank of cook.
> 
> So then I would be on this big aircraft carrier and sh1t, cooking away.
> 
> Then some rogue good guys turned bad would take over the boat and encapture all my crew mates.
> 
> But they wouldn't get me, they thought I was just a cook. Yeah, well, I also cook, fvckers.
> 
> I would decimate their numbers, single handed, and prevent them from stealing any tomahawk missiles that might be on board.
> 
> Thats just how rs007 rolls baby


Hmm, strangely sounds like a Steven Segal movie :lol:


----------



## Team1

Rab's hangover update.

Decided the cure for the hangover is 8 slices of Scottish mothers pride plain breed hosting some rib eye steaks, bacon, beans and fried eggs....all with far too much butter.

Not all at the same time but that may well have been awesome infact


----------



## rs007

Fresh faced this morning Rab, got shot of the weekends excesses?


----------



## Team1

Not too bad. the breed and steaks done the job plus a nice big jobby there after a couple of cofees to loosen me off was just the trick aye

Back to the job tonight. Chest and biceps if you are looking to train with someone and the ginger one is still away


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Not too bad. the breed and steaks done the job plus a nice big jobby there after a couple of cofees to loosen me off was just the trick aye
> 
> Back to the job tonight. Chest and biceps if you are looking to train with someone and the ginger one is still away


I'm meant to be shooders biceps, but might tie in. I've been gie come and go with my timings, just cos I am training myself - what time you down in case I can tie in?


----------



## Team1

be there from the back of 5 mate.


----------



## bigbear21

do not pass our secrets on to the enemy oh apprentice of mine


----------



## rs007

who is the apprentice? Rab or me?

This is going be like an epic thing, whichever one of us is shunned going to the Dark Side of the Force


----------



## Team1

I suspect the cyclist is the enemy and the swimmer is the apprentice!

My chest is fuked anyway. Im going lighter and pumping it fulla blood


----------



## rs007

I think BigBear should take both you and me on as proteges.

And Daz too since he is built like a marathon runner, Bear will have him a god damn bona fide triathlon going :lol:


----------



## Team1

Sorry. Im not willign to be in a team with Daz

Im pretty sure Big bear sabotaged me last week by offerign Daz to go down for a workout - upon which Daz asked me if i fancied a trip down with you and mark - whe whoel tema on a jolly wee roat trip

When i said sorry im working 6 days, doign 400 miles as it is and too busy.....he wouldnt take no for an answer *twice* and then called me a "boring negative c*nt"

Now.....i may not be as positive as Daz, or his protege in positivity like you but damn it i almost phoned Simon M right then and got him to do me a "hit". You would have been second choice for a hit but i feel you lack the actual military experience and are just one of those wierdo's like in america who would w&nk over pictures and articles on guns


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Sorry. Im not willign to be in a team with Daz
> 
> Im pretty sure Big bear sabotaged me last week by offerign Daz to go down for a workout - upon which Daz asked me if i fancied a trip down with you and mark - whe whoel tema on a jolly wee roat trip
> 
> When i said sorry im working 6 days, doign 400 miles as it is and too busy.....he wouldnt take no for an answer *twice* and then called me a "boring negative c*nt"
> 
> Now.....i may not be as positive as Daz, or his protege in positivity like you but damn it i almost phoned Simon M right then and got him to do me a "hit". You would have been second choice for a hit but *i feel you lack the actual military experience and are just one of those wierdo's like in america who would w&nk over pictures and articles on guns*


Right that is bang out of order.

I mean I do w4nk over pictures of military hardware, this is true

But I DO have military experience.

I done 1.5 years in the Sea Cadets

You lose


----------



## Team1

N what? I was in the Boys Brigade for 2 eyars but all that got me was a lot of marching lessons a sore bum.

Now we can argue of the relevance of gettign a sore bum from a young age in realtion to that settign you up for a military life - look at Simon M. He tood an awful amount of meat up his council gritter during his public school days pre military. I think it set him up good for it?


----------



## rs007

oh

AND

I got my mech eng badge AND my marksman badge, and before you slag that off saying it was with a .22 air rifle, it was with the single shot variant of the current British Army assault rifle.

I was good, I could have been something. But regardless, I could still put 5 slugs through the same hole in your head at 200 yards while I am camped out in your garden under a ghillie suit.

God I hate you even more on Mondays


----------



## Team1

Story of oyur life - You could have been something.... Sounds a bit like you in general. You were my hero, but now your just a washed up drunk.

Yes thats right...im back to callign you a washed up drunk. I knew it wouldnt be long

Ha


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Story of oyur life - You could have been something.... Sounds a bit like you in general. You were my hero, but now your just a washed up drunk.
> 
> Yes thats right...im back to callign you a washed up drunk. I knew it wouldnt be long
> 
> Ha


I don't drink

And I have the best placing record in a Mr Class both inside and outside Scotland out of the two of us.

Tis not me who is washed up PLEB!!!

:lol: <==== just so folks know I am not being serious in my Rab based abuse, I thought it would be obvious but not for some it seems :lol:


----------



## Team1

Sadly you know nothing and need to go do your reasearch better and come back when you know what your talkign about

Being a drunk, like being black....isnt just down to soemthing that you actually consume or the colour of your skin. Thats being racialist!

Being a drunk is a state of mind and you are a washed up drunk for that reason. Tried to stay all elan n sh!t after the show but i bet every day was a struggle with your first and last thoughts every day being about hitting the bottle...

Also. The Classic Class is considered a Mr class - why you cant do the intermediate class after placing in the Classic. I believe i won the Classic.

ALso. Teh British show you placed in dont count as it was an open show. *Ipso Facto *im the best bodybuilder in Glencairn

You lose!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Sadly you know nothing and need to go do your reasearch better and come back when you know what your talkign about
> 
> Being a drunk, like being black....isnt just down to soemthing that you actually consume or the colour of your skin. Thats being racialist!
> 
> Being a drunk is a state of mind and you are a washed up drunk for that reason. Tried to stay all elan n sh!t after the show but i bet every day was a struggle with your first and last thoughts every day being about hitting the bottle...
> 
> Also. The Classic Class is considered a Mr class - why you cant do the intermediate class after placing in the Classic. I believe i won the Classic.
> 
> ALso. Teh British show you placed in dont count as it was an open show. *Ipso Facto *im the best bodybuilder in Glencairn
> 
> You lose!


Gay gay gay and all wrong I win, you lose

Dont you make me go and post my whole comp history w4nk bag

PS on the staying lean front that has went completely to pot, I haven't ate like a bodybuilder in probably the guts of 2 weeks :lol:

Much fat has been accrued you are probably pleased to hear. Fvck it. This care free approach to eating started about the time I realised I prob won't make stage next year :lol:


----------



## Team1

As i said - Washed up.

You lose. DOUBLE lose infact.

PS - im doing sh!t too :lol:


----------



## TheNatural1

Rab, your a vein cnunt.

you fell asleep after the boxing like a little girl, except you fell asleep with your bicep popped and ready for a pose.

Never miss a photo opp you fool


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Also. The Classic Class is considered a Mr class - why you cant do the intermediate class after placing in the Classic. I believe i won the Classic.


You actually can do inters after classic dude


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> You actually can do inters after classic dude


So NER Rab, that just proves they don't take it serious, you are a plasticine BBer and you know it

:lol:


----------



## Team1

I have been trained by the Best NattyScum1 - Weeman taught be how to hit gunnage shots even when you have rendered yourself unconscious or into a coma like state...you can still pop a bicep in some c*nts face

That c*nt is you btw


----------



## Team1

Damn it...ok maybe this year you can as i believe they were lookign at the rules, but last year you couldnt. i...could you?

I rememebr i thought of doing Harry Oggs show in Dundee and this was a topic. Nevermind. Rightly or wrongly the outcome is still the same. Im better than RS and he is still a pr**k


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Damn it...ok maybe this year you can as i believe they were lookign at the rules, but last year you couldnt. i...could you?
> 
> I rememebr i thought of doing Harry Oggs show in Dundee and this was a topic. Nevermind. Rightly or wrongly the outcome is still the same. Im better than RS and he is still a pr**k


I think they changed the rule at the last AGM- Along with the height classes being split at finals and also....

I cant argue with your last point tho...from what I got in this thread, your a cnut, RS is a Cnut, Dave (sorry Daz) is a wannabe but not quite mastered the cnut.....Weeman is a Ginger Cnut, Simon is a sicko millitary could right fcuk up your day cnut....and that pr1cks are worse than Cnuts......

Oh and I'm a massive Cnut which is quite good?

Apart from that, some haribo PWO and some cocktail of drugs, dont eat anything nice, we all get naked, shave, fake tan and rub each other then dance for a minute and a half to some classic rock songs?!! Then we eat loads of sh1t?


----------



## rs007

Was looking back some of your British pics Rab, in retrospect you look a little soft, and presentation could be better, you aren't meant to wave like a fvcking mong to the crowd.

But I'm prepared to work with you to improve yourself, if your ego can let you


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> I think BigBear should take both you and me on as proteges.
> 
> And Daz too since he is built like a marathon runner, Bear will have him a god damn bona fide triathlon going :lol:


 built like a marathon runner :lol: :laugh:



Team1 said:


> Sorry. Im not willign to be in a team with Daz
> 
> Im pretty sure Big bear sabotaged me last week by offerign Daz to go down for a workout - upon which Daz asked me if i fancied a trip down with you and mark - whe whoel tema on a jolly wee roat trip
> 
> When i said sorry im working 6 days, doign 400 miles as it is and too busy.....he wouldnt take no for an answer *twice* and then called me a "boring negative c*nt"
> 
> Now.....i may not be as positive as Daz, or his protege in positivity like you but damn it i almost phoned Simon M right then and got him to do me a "hit". You would have been second choice for a hit but i feel you lack the actual military experience and are just one of those wierdo's like in america who would w&nk over pictures and articles on guns


 you dont want to be in a team with me :no::sad: why not :sad:

shotgun in the face :sad: matter of fact rocket launcher in the face !

you were like a big brother to me, now seems like you cant stand me and hate me :no:

dont know what happened :sad:



Magic Torch said:


> I think they changed the rule at the last AGM- Along with the height classes being split at finals and also....
> 
> I cant argue with your last point tho...from what I got in this thread, your a cnut, RS is a Cnut, Dave (sorry Daz) is a wannabe but not quite mastered the cnut.....Weeman is a Ginger Cnut, Simon is a sicko millitary could right fcuk up your day cnut....and that pr1cks are worse than Cnuts......
> 
> Oh and I'm a massive Cnut which is quite good?
> 
> Apart from that, some haribo PWO and some cocktail of drugs, dont eat anything nice, we all get naked, shave, fake tan and rub each other then dance for a minute and a half to some classic rock songs?!! Then we eat loads of sh1t?


 i love how that whole arguement had nothing to do with me yet i still get a mention when your calling everyone a **** !? WTF man !!? UNCALLED for !


----------



## bigbear21

rams you are my apprentice `rab you are not worthy to lick the cheesy mushy stuff that grows between my toes and regards the pain in the **** formally known as daz yes it is true i invited him down for a session for the sole purpose of training every ounce of posativity out of him by the time im done hell just be a shriveled husk

on a serious note i really couldnt train anyone who dresses like rab to train


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i think i touched a nerve when i called you a bo neg cnt

why did u get so crazy when i called u tht ?

i was using it in a joking light hearted tone

i wasnt genuinly being negative towards or being serious rab !

i am soooooooooooooooooo f*ckin sorry :sad:

i cant believe i'm saying this about a light hearted jibe but i genuinly feel bad about it now which is crazy cause i wasnt being serious !

I might aswell jump off a cliff now if you dont like me anymore :sad:

(wiping tears from my face)

......


----------



## bigbear21

jump jump jump jumpjump


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i think i touched a nerve when i called you a bo neg cnt
> 
> why did u get so crazy when i called u tht ?
> 
> i was using it in a joking light hearted tone
> 
> i wasnt genuinly being negative towards or being serious rab !
> 
> i am soooooooooooooooooo f*ckin sorry :sad:
> 
> i cant believe i'm saying this about a light hearted jibe but i genuinly feel bad about it now which is crazy cause i wasnt being serious !
> 
> *I might aswell jump off a cliff now if you dont like me anymore :sad:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> (wiping tears from my face) *
> 
> ......


Now listen you here to me - that doesn't sound very positive to me!!

Bottom line, you called Rab a cvnt (not literally, metaphorically I mean)

:lol: rs007, stirring sh1t since 1978


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> rams you are my apprentice `rab you are not worthy to lick the cheesy mushy stuff that grows between my toes and regards the pain in the **** formally known as daz yes it is true i invited him down for a session for the sole purpose of training every ounce of posativity out of him by the time im done hell just be a shriveled husk
> 
> on a serious note i really couldnt train anyone who dresses like rab to train


Well chuffed

But can I call you "Master" and can you call me "young Jedi"

That would be like well cool and stuff

I'm off to run about making light sabre noises


----------



## bigbear21

you can youngling


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Well chuffed
> 
> But can I call you "Master" and can you call me "young Jedi"
> 
> That would be like well cool and stuff
> 
> I'm off to run about making light sabre noises


:laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Now listen you here to me - that doesn't sound very positive to me!!
> 
> Bottom line, you called Rab a cvnt (not literally, metaphorically I mean)
> 
> :lol: rs007, stirring sh1t since 1978


i'm trying to get back into rabs good books , THATS NOT HELPING :cursing:

:tongue:


----------



## Team1

Jesus i better post a workout or summit here. Its all going fked up :lol:

FIrst off to suicidal Daz. See the problem was this for folk wondering. Daz was invited for a workout with Big bear down south. He dont drive. He got in touch with me and suggested a day trip down. I politey declined explaining im rather busy just now and working 6 days....Daz got back to me continuing to try to convince me of this a little unhappy with my answer. Yet again i politely explained why not. I then get a message with an unhappy daz...like a child pesterin a parent to take them to the train station to see the big "choo choo's" taking a bit of a tantrum

Regardlss of the words you used....the reason i was ****ed is hat youwere lik a persstnt child and wouldnt take no for an answer politely so told you to fuk off....which worked :lol:

I dont hate you Daz, you alright and a decent enough boy.....i just find you intolerable at times


----------



## Team1

Next up is Magic Torch. Man that guy he is a c*nt. Ive told him this in the past. So has RS

So dont wory Daz. He's just a c*nt


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Jesus i better post a workout or summit here. Its all going fked up :lol:
> 
> FIrst off to suicidal Daz. See the problem was this for folk wondering. Daz was invited for a workout with Big bear down south. He dont drive. He got in touch with me and suggested a day trip down. I politey declined explaining im rather busy just now and working 6 days....Daz got back to me continuing to try to convince me of this a little unhappy with my answer. Yet again i politely explained why not. I then get a message with an unhappy daz...like a child pesterin a parent to take them to the train station to see the big "choo choo's" taking a bit of a tantrum
> 
> Regardlss of the words you used....the reason i was ****ed is hat youwere lik a persstnt child and wouldnt take no for an answer politely so told you to fuk off....which worked :lol:
> 
> I dont hate you Daz, you alright and a decent enough boy.....i just find you intolerable at times


you know what rab thats exactly what it was like, a annoying child pestering his parents to take him to tumble tots and saying "please please please" :lol:

i am genuinly so sorry for coming across like that and i am quite embarrassed now cause i didnt even realise i was coming across like that but now looking back it was exactly like that.

feel like curling up into a ball of embarrassment and cringement for making myself come across like a 5year old, IM FCKN 19 fs :laugh:

whats wrong with me :sad: :confused1: ?

i blame the test  :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> N what? I was in the Boys Brigade for 2 eyars but all that got me was a lot of marching lessons a sore bum.
> 
> Now we can argue of the relevance of gettign a sore bum from a young age in realtion to that settign you up for a military life - look at Simon M. He tood an awful amount of meat up his council gritter during his public school days pre military. I think it set him up good for it?


Yep, that right mate, I was getting buggered like an alter boy for years before I was 2nd Lieutenant in the RM's. Although to be fair, I was considered to be one of the worst junior offices the Corp has ever seen... So just getting **** fvcked doesn't make you a good soldier, but it can't hurt.


----------



## Team1

Gonna post a workout to try and get sh!t bak on track here

*Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB* Done with a 1 sec pause on chest

60k x15

80k x10

100k x8

120k x4

140k x2....rest pause drop set...100k x6....drop set 60k x12

*Incline BB*

60k x15

70k x12

70k x12

70k x12

*Cable Cross*

4 sets of 12-15 reps with 60lb

*EZ Curls using Cable*

about 4 sets uo n down the weight 8-15 reps really squeezing bar 1 slightly heavy sloppy set

*Concentration curls*

12k x12

18k x10

15k x12

24k x9 standing hammer curls superset with 12k concentration curls

*************

Decent session. was plannign on going very light on chest with the niggle but it felt good on the flat bar which i aint done in a very long time in anger. Done it paused to make it a bit harder and ended up working up to see what i ld do in a form that was power lifting compliant.

Incline was lighter and focsing again on slow form and squeezing

Really liked ez curls don on the cable. Gives a better contractio at the top end of the movement. Concentration curls give a really unique feeling and make biceps pop like nothing else


----------



## LittleChris

Have been doing the EZ curls on the cable as well, great movement. I like using the preacher bench myself just to really hit the sweet spot, takes a bit of moving with the elbows but when you hit it you feel it!


----------



## dixie normus

Team1 said:


> Next up is Magic Torch. Man that guy he is a c*nt. Ive told him this in the past. So has RS
> 
> So dont wory Daz. He's just a c*nt


Is Magic Torch not a fifer cnut? Would explain a lot about the cnut TBH :lol:


----------



## jw007

Thought I would make an appearance, about time I suppose

All this talk of rec drugs and haribo giving "sport" bodybuilding bad name blah blah should be ashamed etc etc

Nothing else useful to add really, cables are gay FACT, thats it..

You have tools, focus etc etc , classic "snigger" bodybuilder *irony* etc

Carry on


----------



## jw007

dixie normus said:


> Is Magic Torch not a fifer cnut? Would explain a lot about the cnut TBH :lol:


Ah stil hanging around popular dudes journals trying be funny eh 

popping in rams now, expect to see you post there too, anyone else popular now i banned you from mine 

Yeah  not forgot about you mate:thumbup1:

**jw now expects some *suitable witty retort refering to Alpha, past threads or some other boring sh1t*Nice one Dixie:thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus

jw007 said:


> Ah stil hanging around popular dudes journals trying be funny eh
> 
> popping in rams now, expect to see you post there too, anyone else popular now i banned you from mine
> 
> Yeah  not forgot about you mate:thumbup1:
> 
> **jw now expects some *suitable witty retort refering to Alpha, past threads or some other boring sh1t*Nice one Dixie:thumbup1:


Not that its any business of yours, I knew Rab before I joined this forum..

You carry on Making attention whoring threads about kickbacks and i'll carry on posting in here :lol:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jw007

dixie normus said:


> Not that its any business of yours, I knew Rab before I joined this forum..
> 
> You carry on Making attention whoring threads about kickbacks and i'll carry on posting in here :lol:
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Fishy Fishy


----------



## Team1

dixie normus said:


> Is Magic Torch not a fifer cnut? Would explain a lot about the cnut TBH :lol:


Nah Jamie is Engrish. A terrible thing to be but still nowhere near as bad as being from Fife!


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Nah Jamie is Engrish. A terrible thing to be but still nowhere near as bad as being from Fife!


I'd take Fifer Cnut or English cnut over Falkirk Cnut.....a town covered in powerplants and smog....at least I had an excuse to feck off to london....I dare anyone to live inb Falkirk for longer that 5 years haha

Still I hope it wasn't me that ****ed off Dave(Daz or what ever his name is) I'd hate to think he jumped cause of me.....

Nice to see JW in the classic thread, we all know he wants us classics to come down and train with him to make him look good after he got outgunned by DB and Weeman (our noble teachers) now he wants his own back xx


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Nah Jamie is Engrish. A terrible thing to be but still nowhere near as bad as being from Fife!


and whats wrong with being english cycle boy


----------



## bigbear21

Magic Torch said:


> I'd take Fifer Cnut or English cnut over Falkirk Cnut.....a town covered in powerplants and smog....at least I had an excuse to feck off to london....I dare anyone to live inb Falkirk for longer that 5 years haha
> 
> Still I hope it wasn't me that ****ed off *Dave(Daz or what ever his name is*) I'd hate to think he jumped cause of me.....
> 
> Nice to see JW in the classic thread, we all know he wants us classics to come down and train with him to make him look good after he got outgunned by DB and Weeman (our noble teachers) now he wants his own back xx


please DO NOT associate my name with that useless bawbag daz


----------



## Team1

I forsee another day of farce in this journal

:lol:

Magic Torch is from Falkirk!!! Fukin hell. Ive never been anywhere quite like Falkirk. Every other shop on the high street is a tattoo gaff.. Ever other one after that is a pub :lol:

Big bear. You cant possibly be pure breed English. You just used the term "bawbag" beautifully. Thats only something a jock can do. :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> I forsee another day of farce in this journal
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Magic Torch is from Falkirk!!! Fukin hell. Ive never been anywhere quite like Falkirk. Every other shop on the high street is a tattoo gaff.. Ever other one after that is a pub :lol:
> 
> Big bear. You cant possibly be pure breed English. You just used the term "bawbag" beautifully. Thats only something a jock can do. :lol:


im pure viking and dont forget it cycle boy


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> please DO NOT associate my name with that useless bawbag daz


trying to think of a whitty comeback to this

and heres what i can come up with

= oh yeh well your just a big mean bully and i think you are a not very nice person for saying that  :lol:

:laugh: BOOOOOOOOM , yeh that will teach you DAVE to mess with me 

sorry to digg so deep and be so offensive in my response but if you back me up into a corner then this pussy cat is gonna pounce beeeeeeeeaaaaaaaatch


----------



## Team1

I was thinking once your beard starts to go a bit grey you will look more Geof Capes than Viking?

Managed to forget to lift my bag fro work this mornign with my chicken, protein shake and spag bol...the works so today im eating like a civilian. cereal, rolls in bacon and sausages, and then whatever crap the "chef" int he work canteen "cooks" up. Guys a pr**k....even more of a pr**k than RS


----------



## Team1

Oh and before Big Bear says it....i couldnt turn back to get it as it takes a long time to cycle to my work


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Gonna post a workout to try and get sh!t bak on track here
> 
> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat BB* Done with a 1 sec pause on chest
> 
> 60k x15
> 
> 80k x10
> 
> 100k x8
> 
> 120k x4
> 
> 140k x2....rest pause drop set...100k x6....drop set 60k x12
> 
> *Incline BB*
> 
> 60k x15
> 
> 70k x12
> 
> 70k x12
> 
> 70k x12
> 
> *Cable Cross*
> 
> 4 sets of 12-15 reps with 60lb
> 
> *EZ Curls using Cable*
> 
> about 4 sets uo n down the weight 8-15 reps really squeezing bar 1 slightly heavy sloppy set
> 
> *Concentration curls*
> 
> 12k x12
> 
> 18k x10
> 
> 15k x12
> 
> 24k x9 standing hammer curls superset with 12k concentration curls
> 
> *************
> 
> Decent session. was plannign on going very light on chest with the niggle but it felt good on the flat bar which i aint done in a very long time in anger. Done it paused to make it a bit harder and ended up working up to see what i ld do in a form that was power lifting compliant.
> 
> Incline was lighter and focsing again on slow form and squeezing
> 
> Really liked ez curls don on the cable. Gives a better contractio at the top end of the movement. Concentration curls give a really unique feeling and make biceps pop like nothing else


see when i had a browse over that workout ^ i didnt notice it was BARBELL bench press you did and i thought it was dumbells and i was reading it going "f*ck sake, rab is stronger than i thought! 140kg dumbells in each hand for 2reps, thats almost 100kg of a difference in each dumbell to me"

then it hit me and i was like "wait a minute 140KG would mean over 300lb dumbells which doesnt exist so how the **** and even if it did exist theres no way rab could press them"

then i read the "BB" bit and was like "ah thats why lol"

dazza make a fail  :lol:

ps- how do you perform concentration curls cause theres like a million different ways people do them (some people standing but bent over, some people seated etc) ?

you do them like this poof ? =






OR this god ? =






just curious


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I was thinking once your beard starts to go a bit grey you will look more Geof Capes than Viking?
> 
> Managed to forget to lift my bag fro work this mornign with my chicken, protein shake and spag bol...the works so today im eating like a civilian. cereal, rolls in bacon and sausages, and then whatever crap the "chef" int he work canteen "cooks" up. Guys a pr**k....even more of a pr**k than RS


thats worse than forgetting to breathe !

seems like recently you have been acting like a civilian TOO much (staying up late, boozing, not eating right)

the more you act like a civilian the more you will start to look like one 

if i remember correctly you have a competition soon against the almighty ram master so best pull the finger out rab and start acting more like a bodybuilder than a "cyclist" !


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> if i remember correctly you have a competition soon against the almighty ram master so best pull the finger out rab and start acting more like a bodybuilder than a "cyclist" !


Yeah about that

I have actually tore multiple tendons in pec, biceps, patella attachment and achiles

I therefore might have to withdraw.

This is in no way related to the fact I might have got a bit chubby recently, and am scared Rab will shag me, no way at all.


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Yeah about that
> 
> I have actually tore multiple tendons in pec, biceps, patella attachment and achiles
> 
> I therefore might have to withdraw.
> 
> This is in no way related to the fact I might have got a bit chubby recently, and am scared Rab will shag me, no way at all.


If you drop out, there's worse things than Rab shagging you. Much worse things soldier.

I have the time, inclination and ability to make Christmas as thoroughly dark experience for you...

Do not make me come up to Scotland...


----------



## Team1

There is worse things than me shagging you Rammers. But to me, it would be the greatest thing in the world

I dotn shag nice btw. Im really mean, and make creepy noices like Neutered Man in the movie Orgasmo


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Yeah about that
> 
> I have actually tore multiple tendons in pec, biceps, patella attachment and achiles
> 
> I therefore might have to withdraw.
> 
> This is in no way related to the fact I might have got a bit chubby recently, and am scared Rab will shag me, no way at all.


well by the sounds of it rab is deteriorating into a normal civilian so you probs still have a chance :lol:

positive thinking batman


----------



## rs007

Pfftttt bwwwaaaaahhahahahhahahahahaaaa

you actualy thought I was serious :lol:

Rab, you really are a punk. In fact you are like a fish. A punk fish. And I just keep reeling you in baby :lol:

Even fat I ooze sex appeal; dare to think how that will be amplified once I tuck my junk back through my legs to create mangine, and don my pink bikini


----------



## rs007

my only concern about any imininent nakedness in Glencairn is the very real threat of hypothermia and frostbite, in between fighting off the fvcking polar bears that is


----------



## rs007

I am going to get a tattoo on my ass saying "Kiss here RAB you pr**k", should set off the look just nice


----------



## bigbear21

GEOFF FCUKING CAPES!!!!!!!!! Why you scrawny little [email protected] oohh that is a step too far bike boy, thats it the war is on bring it ya faggotty jock fcuk i hope rams dry fcuks your scrawny **** after i put sand up ya crack


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> GEOFF FCUKING CAPES!!!!!!!!! Why you scrawny little [email protected] oohh that is a step too far bike boy, thats it the war is on bring it ya faggotty jock fcuk i hope rams dry fcuks your scrawny **** after i put sand up ya crack


Ooopsss

Looks like you have touched a nerve there Rabby boy.

You don't want to see BigBear when he is angry. Or was that hungry. Both probably!!!


----------



## Team1

:lol: im dead

Big bear is on 12k calories per day. He doesn get hungry ever shirly?

TBH i thought Geof Capes was a good one but i have a feelign im going to be very very sorry about that gag :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Ooopsss
> 
> Looks like you have touched a nerve there Rabby boy.
> 
> You don't want to see BigBear when he is angry. Or was that hungry. Both probably!!!


definately both


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> Ooopsss
> 
> Looks like you have touched a nerve there Rabby boy.
> 
> You don't want to see BigBear when he is angry. Or was that hungry. Both probably!!!


Seeing as you have to ride rab after the big man sands his crack.

It's going to hurt you too :lol:


----------



## Team1

I can see im in trouble here

Big Bear im sorry about that Geof Capes comment.

But

Thinking about it im kinda feeling something else right now

Im thinking perhaps your less of a BigBear looking and more of a Yogi Bear looking bugger?


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> I can see im in trouble here
> 
> Big Bear im sorry about that Geof Capes comment.
> 
> But
> 
> Thinking about it im kinda feeling something else right now
> 
> Im thinking perhaps your less of a BigBear looking and more of a Yogi Bear looking bugger?


you just dont know when to quit do ya boy?

im gonna make you squeel like a pig, here piggy piggy here


----------



## TheNatural1

bigbear21 said:


> you just dont know when to quit do ya boy?
> 
> im gonna make you squeel like a pig, here piggy piggy here


"And Rab's farts never made a noise again"


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

thought this would be relevant to post, seeing as yogi bear was mentioned :lol:






not as big as you make out to be dave :lol:

quite cuddly looking


----------



## jstarcarr

This journal is well funny , and as a bonus it has training and diet info as well (sometimes) lol.

Hows your training/diet going over christmas ?


----------



## Team1

Jay. Its has its moments in here :lol:

training just now is going good. Enjoyign it and doign a bit more volume and more squeezing...tryign to re-train myslef to stimulate better as i have been guilty of usign a little more ego than i should have....so trying to address that and balance out shifting poundage with as good a squeeze as possible

Diet wise ive had a bit of time off. Run out of steam..i was off the diet and pretty much into a bulk and now im fed up eatign and burned out. ive has a bit of relaxing time and also tried to diet a bit to make use of the down time. Mostly it has been decent with the odd bad day

Back to being fired up though

Today diet is like so

3 whoel eggs

60g whey

200g chicken green beans olive oil

200g turkey green beans oilve oil

couple of digestives and coffee

clementine

100g steak and a couple of eggs

train

60g whey

40g carbs

200g steak, fried egg, veg.

*********

No doubt ill pick at one or two of the celebrations sweets in the office but a low carb day today. No real reason. just feel like that today and if i feel i need mroe carbs or i fancy something ill have it tomorro within reason...just gettign basics in, low enough to drop soem bloat and maybe fat with a bit of cardio and just relax


----------



## jstarcarr

All sounds good there, Training sounds good to , its just hard to leave your ego at the door sometimes (well it is with me anyway)

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## rs007

Rab

WTF

As much as we hate each other, I think we must have some multiverse connection going on - when I read what you are up to gym wise, diet wise etc it is mirroring me

Even gear wise I was going to drop to maintenance test, but couldn't be fkd injecting any more, so haven't taken any in ages. 2 weeks I think (it will be marked on my chart) and no intention to take any soon. Have been dotting in small amounts of HCG last 2.5 weeks, not for any particular PCT purpose, but get this - I started experiencing testicular shrinkage - when I came off :lol: :lol: :lol:

So far, feel awesome. Chilled, happy, awesome really. Have got soft, not really put on any worthwhile tissue, but not stressing about that, got me all the time in the world :thumbup1:

Either that or you are just copying me because secretly you love me and want to make love in my bum


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Jay. Its has its moments in here :lol:
> 
> training just now is going good. Enjoyign it and doign a bit more volume and more squeezing...tryign to re-train myslef to stimulate better as i have been guilty of usign a little more ego than i should have....so trying to address that and balance out shifting poundage with as good a squeeze as possible
> 
> Diet wise ive had a bit of time off. Run out of steam..i was off the diet and pretty much into a bulk and now im fed up eatign and burned out. ive has a bit of relaxing time and also tried to diet a bit to make use of the down time. Mostly it has been decent with the odd bad day
> 
> Back to being fired up though
> 
> Today diet is like so
> 
> 3 whoel eggs
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> 200g chicken green beans olive oil
> 
> 200g turkey green beans oilve oil
> 
> couple of digestives and coffee
> 
> clementine
> 
> 100g steak and a couple of eggs
> 
> train
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> 40g carbs
> 
> 200g steak, fried egg, veg.
> 
> *********
> 
> No doubt ill pick at one or two of the celebrations sweets in the office but a low carb day today. No real reason. just feel like that today and if i feel i need mroe carbs or i fancy something ill have it tomorro within reason...just gettign basics in, low enough to drop soem bloat and maybe fat with a bit of cardio and just relax


 thats an awful lot of eggs rab  :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Rab
> 
> WTF
> 
> As much as we hate each other, I think we must have some multiverse connection going on - when I read what you are up to gym wise, diet wise etc it is mirroring me
> 
> Even gear wise I was going to drop to maintenance test, but couldn't be fkd injecting any more, so haven't taken any in ages. 2 weeks I think (it will be marked on my chart) and no intention to take any soon. Have been dotting in small amounts of HCG last 2.5 weeks, not for any particular PCT purpose, but get this - I started experiencing testicular shrinkage - when I came off :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So far, feel awesome. Chilled, happy, awesome really. Have got soft, not really put on any worthwhile tissue, but not stressing about that, got me all the time in the world :thumbup1:
> 
> Either that or you are just copying me because secretly you love me and want to make love in my bum


Its been a long year Rammers wee baws. It takes it toll on you i think and i now realise that competign changes you in a lot of ways and i dotn think its reversable. you Take things to a new level of dedication and hurting so when back to earth.....beign bothered to maintain your previous civilian level of effort seems a chore to an extent. i would have to spend a bit of time really to articulate what i really mean by that but im in no doubt you get me

The post show big effort to grow also took its toll. Man im sick of eating and im seriously happy to diet as actually feelign hungry is nice for a change! meals of meat and veg with oil are no boher for me.

stayin goff the milk is an important one for me. i notice big benifits from this. nose isnt as stuffed up all the time and less puffy in a matter of days

im aff the sauce and startign the hcg now. intending on a good break right into spring time, aiming to maintain mass and improve condition then Boom back into it for some good fresh size. Im hoping to be nice n primed for it having cleared all the gear out and have dieted down again.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Its been a long year Rammers wee baws. It takes it toll on you i think and i now realise that competign changes you in a lot of ways and i dotn think its reversable. you Take things to a new level of dedication and hurting so when back to earth.....beign bothered to maintain your previous civilian level of effort seems a chore to an extent. i would have to spend a bit of time really to articulate what i really mean by that but im in no doubt you get me
> 
> The post show big effort to grow also took its toll. Man im sick of eating and im seriously happy to diet as actually feelign hungry is nice for a change! meals of meat and veg with oil are no boher for me.
> 
> stayin goff the milk is an important one for me. i notice big benifits from this. nose isnt as stuffed up all the time and less puffy in a matter of days
> 
> im aff the sauce and startign the hcg now. intending on a good break right into spring time, aiming to maintain mass and improve condition then Boom back into it for some good fresh size. Im hoping to be nice n primed for it having cleared all the gear out and have dieted down again.


good to see your relaxing and giving your body a well earned rest rab 

it will do you a power of good 

however i can in no way relate to when you say "i am sick of eating" and that you dont like eating anymore and prefer to be hungry.

that is some serious foreign language to me at this point bro !

anyway, keep doing what ur doing cause you know the script when it comes to you 

your number 1 fan

Darren 

same goes to ramsay, enjoy your rest and relish in your achievements thus far boys 

onwards and upwards


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> So far, feel awesome. Chilled, happy, awesome really. Have got soft, not really put on any worthwhile tissue, but not stressing about that, got me all the time in the world :thumbup1:


seriously LOVIN your upbeat attitude these days rams :thumb:

its like a breath of fresh air

fu*ckin well in mate 

i want to give you a MASSSSSIVE happy hug with a massive smile on my face and high five you and congratulate you n stuff :laugh::laugh:

THATS THE STUFF MATE  :bounce:

happy happy happy

positive positive positive

penis penis penis...... :whistling: 

:laugh:


----------



## Team1

*Legs/Lower*

*
*

*
Squats*

60k x10

100k x10

140k x5

140k x8

*Deadlifts*

60k x10

100k x10

140k x5

180k x5

100k x12 - stiff leg

*Leg Curls superset with leg ext*

3 sets back and forth using single leg for a nice squeeze on both

*************

Done. Nightmare on squats. didnt have my sleeves and being beow freezing probably i just couldnt get het up at all and knees were hurting. called it a day at the 140

decided on traditional deads for the craic, first time since september. felt ok once i got a bit of groove on. Just too damn cold


----------



## rs007

how did mark get on with the deads? Aggravate his injury much?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

180 for 5 :lol:

cute 

i was squatting today aswell, wasnt pretty either but worked up to 150

so i am officially stronger than you 

:lol:

(only messin he-man)


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> how did mark get on with the deads? Aggravate his injury much?


He is a fud. SUpposed to just get a feel for it from the deck but went up to 180k for 5 as he likes to show his alpha superiority over me on deads and squats. He pulled it easy and felt ok but we wilsee today as i would expect that mass of iron being hoisted will break down soem of the scar tissue in the wound and maybe cause inflamation.

That has happend a couple of times...once when he was shaggin (not me on that occasion smart c*nt) and another time lifting a pile of tiles onto his shoudler at work iirc.

Looking forward to the gym heating fuking up a bit. but untill then im gonna have to invest in decent knee sleeves to keep the heat in the joint. Really felt bad on them last night


----------



## Team1

Feeling the crave for carbs today after being low ish most days for a wee while now.Damn blood sugar levels dont like this one bit


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Feeling the crave for carbs today after being low ish most days for a wee while now.Damn blood sugar levels dont like this one bit


I have biscuits 'Foxs Favourite' - Golden Crunch Creams, Custard Creams, Jam n Cream................. :tongue:


----------



## Team1

i can tell by the belly you are sporting that you have had a lot of them biscuits

Natty Scum


----------



## TheNatural1

Fvck up [email protected], am goin back to the gym tonight with Natty Scum Jnr.

Improve the gunz some more, then i will start buying all my clothes from 'Baby Gap', like you.......cvnt!


----------



## Team1

Your goign to the gym? Sheesh. Best get a trainer to show you the ropes if your startign to lift weights.

Good luck with that.


----------



## TheNatural1

Thats good comin from a swimmer/cyclist.

You were the one that was supposed to be showin me how to lift the weights properly a good few years ago...................now am sittin here with a fukd back n sciatica! :cursing:

Cheers for that


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> He is a fud. SUpposed to just get a feel for it from the deck but went up to 180k for 5 as he likes to show his alpha superiority over me on deads and squats. He pulled it easy and felt ok but we wilsee today as i would expect that mass of iron being hoisted will break down soem of the scar tissue in the wound and maybe cause inflamation.
> 
> That has happend a couple of times...once when he was shaggin (not me on that occasion smart c*nt) and another time lifting a pile of tiles onto his shoudler at work iirc.
> 
> Looking forward to the gym heating fuking up a bit. but untill then im gonna have to invest in decent knee sleeves to keep the heat in the joint. Really felt bad on them last night


Marks just fine today scar feeling good n alls well . Just good to finaally start training again n give u a kick up the ar.e uve needed . ha ha ha


----------



## TheNatural1

Ready for some more tripe, Mark? :lol:


----------



## Team1

Mark23 said:


> Marks just fine today scar feeling good n alls well . Just good to finaally start training again n give u a kick up the ar.e uve needed . ha ha ha


You not working today slacker?

I do need a kick up the ass. Time to get back into it now


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> You not working today slacker?
> 
> I do need a kick up the ass. Time to get back into it now


Went to open up that roof n heavens opened . had to sack it . training tonite


----------



## Team1

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*
*

*
Hammer Str Press*

20k x 15

30k x12

40k x10

50k x9

60k x4...drop set...40k x6 +forced reps

25k x12 + partial presses Arnie Press

*Seated Cable Laterals*

2 blocks x12

3 blocks x12

4 blocks x10

2 blocks x20 partials keeping it on the money

25k x10 standing db laterals

*Cable Kickbacks*

50lb x12

70lb x10

50lb x12...drop set...30k x8

*CGBP* reps paused on chest

60k x12 superset with 10 BW dips

80k x10 superset with 10bw dips

90k x8 superset with 8bw ds

60kg x15 ish

few single arm stretches

***************

Good session tonight. felt it all working good bar the cables seated. maybe go back to db's for a few weeks again


----------



## Team1

had my last shot of test @200mg a day or two ago and started hcg last night @ 250iu every other day. Looking forward to see how much the family jewels blow up and what chances over the weeks. Hoping that he hcg will get me a wee kickstart to recovery.


----------



## Team1

*Back & Rear Delts*

*
*

*
Bent Over Rows*

bar x15

60k x10

70k x10

80k x10 - failure

60k x12

*Rack Deads* (done to below knee level without a rack - Big Bear suggested)

100k x8

140k x6

160k x5

*Stiff arm Rope Pulldowns*

5-6 sets really squeezing the lats. 1 heavy rougher set

*WG Pullups*

BW x10

BW x9

BW x9

set of lighter super strict wg pulldowns to finish

*DB Rear Delts* On an Incline Bench

12k x12

18k x12 - failure

25k x12 - standing looser form

*****************

Really good session. eft the gym feeling like i actually had a back ( emphasis on "like" before big Yogi comes in and tells me to fuk off back to th Tour de France)

Recently my back workouts have been much better. combining better squeezing with the rougher sets heavy. Hoping i can keep this up and despite being off gear for a while...i can makesome improvements and come summer time next year after a bit of gear being back in ill be able to see things shaping up and the size slowly coming on im gonna need to compete again and improve my placing

Overall feeling positive about trainging and enjoying it more than i have in a while.

The current sketch is December s been tapering off and letting the gear clear then the first quarter of the year will be a rest all together from any drugs then fromthere get back to making inroads to that size. Durign the off time ill try my best to improve as much as possible while off and improve condition slowly so when i start back on it im nice and lean and Primed for good growth again


----------



## bigbear21

screamin ***!

this insult was brought to you by fly by slagging inc in conjunction with we hate rab corp


----------



## Team1

Nice Fly by Yogi. Having a hater as big as you is good. It only makes mestronger bitch 

***********

*Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat bench* 1 sec pause on chest

60k x10

80k x8

100k x6

120k x7 - failure

80k x15 - no lock out burny set

*Hammer Str Press* seat sel low to emphasise uper chest - weight per side

40k x8

50k x9 - failure

30k x12 very slow and squeezy

*Cable Cross*

4 sets of 8-12 reps with 50lb using various angles and a good squeeze

*EZ Curls on Cable*

50lb x12

80lb x12

100lb 10

120lb x9 - failure

80lb x12-15 - bent over like a preacher burny set

*Concentration curls*

12k x12

18k x9 - failure

12k x12-15

*****************

Really good session. Chest and biceps felt really stimulated and pumped.

Paused benching really is night and day harder than just down and up. Fuk me that gets touch after a couple of reps with a decent weight but you really feel the chest having to work right from the bottom rather than having spring and momentum or bounce off the rib cage like you see some clowns do.

EZ cus on the cable is a current favorite. get a btter peak squeeze at the top where a barbell loses the tension


----------



## Team1

Noticing just now that my sleep quality is improved a lot. Having really deep sleeps and feelign very refreshed. Only thing is im sleepign through my alarm or snoozing it without even realising and crashing back out.

this had made doign cardio and gettign my ass up for work impossible at 5am but hey ho.

That must be 3 or 4 weeks since my last deca and i started tapering off the test. Not even a week into the hcg yet.

In general. Well being is good. Ill monitor this over the coming weeks and then consider whether ill even bother takign any pct meds at all like nolva. Clomid is a full stop no no for me. Nolva i dotn mind but if i feel good and like i dotn need it then i certainly wont be taking it. The less crap i put in myself the better imo.


----------



## rs007

Exactly my opinion. Especially RE Clomid, won't use that again unless absolutely clinically necessary. 3 weeks since my last intake, feel great tbh, lost size and smoothed over, but this is 100% down to the fact I am eating like a muggle now, beans on toast etc. Haven't had any meat in days :lol:

Ah, wait, I had a Maccies double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal this morning, it has meat in (well, on paper I am sure it passes for meat) and egg too - yay

:lol:

Sure my body is benefitting from a break from high protein too though, I feel really quite good. You going to cycle that down Rab, or are you keeping high? Any muscle you lose will fly back on and then some when you crank it again...


----------



## Team1

My protein is a fair bit lower just now mate yes. Still "high" but not bulk high.

Diet today

50g muesli in ss milk

55g whey

200g pork

green beans

olive oil

150-200g mice bolognase

50g whole spag

few whole eggs scrambled pre wokout

lucozade peri and post

60g whey

pork or beef with a little veg. maybe a slice of wholemeal bread or toast

***************

Bi of a lowish carb day and protein is prob just shy of 300g maybe? dunno. carbs quite low. Only reason i had cereal this morning is cos i slept in and didnt have time for bacon and eggs else carbs would be even lower

Yesterday was much the same but with 2 bacon and egg rather than muesli...and i had a couple of wholemeal rolls with chicken breast so carbs were a bit higher

In terms of junk food.....yesterday i had a couple of sainsburys cookies. thats all. today ill pick as some shortbread a fella has brought into work and is looking me in the face wanting dunked in a coffee 

In general...diet is reasonable.....its got the good stuff there...the basics but not denyign myself some of lifes nice bits n bobs. just keepign a cap on it really and if i go overboard then having very low carb days to compensate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

sounding like you have got everything under control rabster crabster 

i've heard you talking about clomid before saying it the work of the devil or somthing :laugh:

care to eloborate on why you dont like it (rams feel free to but in and give ur opinion also)

just curious :thumb:


----------



## Team1

I dont like it because of the sides. feel rubbish, skin breaks out pretty bad, hot flushes, cramps. I also understand it to be a pretty harsh medication

Nolva i dont find anywhere near as bad but still would rather not uless i feel i have to. If i do it will eb a small dose just

In general im not a big fan of pct. I remem,ber you sayign something about finishing your course, doign pct and takign a month before goign abck on. This to me is as Irish as it comes. Id only do PCT if liek me youa re plannign on quite a few month off and fi you really felt yoruself crashing into a pile of sh!t and really needed it.

I currently dont feel too bad and recon ill be cool with a short course of hcg combined with tapering off the deca a a month ago and also reducign the test levels gradually too.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I dont like it because of the sides. feel rubbish, skin breaks out pretty bad, hot flushes, cramps. I also understand it to be a pretty harsh medication
> 
> Nolva i dont find anywhere near as bad but still would rather not uless i feel i have to. If i do it will eb a small dose just
> 
> In general im not a big fan of pct. I remem,ber you sayign something about finishing your course, doign pct and takign a month before goign abck on. This to me is as Irish as it comes. Id only do PCT if liek me youa re plannign on quite a few month off and fi you really felt yoruself crashing into a pile of sh!t and really needed it.
> 
> I currently dont feel too bad and recon ill be cool with a short course of hcg combined with tapering off the deca a a month ago and also reducign the test levels gradually too.


interesting views

your attitude makes sense aswell = why take somthing if you dont need it

:thumb:


----------



## Team1

"need" is a word there...

I eman it is pretty clear clomid is effective and will make you recover quicker and probably save a little muscle. Its a well documented drug.

I dotn think its worth it though . I find the quad crapms a nightmare and hot flushes like a mid life crisis woman aint cool


----------



## bigbear21

what about aromistatin?


----------



## Team1

Not something ivally tried mate. m still using a tiny bit of letrozole which is in the same class of drug. Dunno how that would work.

I kida feel like taing a drug to combat the effects of other drugs is a bit of a vocious circle.


----------



## Team1

QUick sessin tonight because my Training partner was going shagging the dog so just got the basics done

Squats

60k x10

60k x8

100k x8

140k x6

180k x5 or 6

Deadlifts

100k x6

140k x5

180k x4 or 5

200k x1

*************

Done. happy enough with that. Squats were much better this week keeping a bit of ehat im my knees. Was -6 at the gym with no heating. Nightmare for training.

Squats and deads slowly coming along

Training partner Marks Post hernia OP rehab continues. Videod this tonight as partly to document, partly to catch it on video if his guts burst out his belly again

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21

good solid dls there whos th ebloke with the shaved head? couldnt be ramstein could it?


----------



## Team1

Its quite sickening that he hasnt lift a weight in anger nin all those months and he is still wuppin my ass at deads at only just 80kg odds.

Aye. The wo people i turn the camera to and call ******* is Weespunk and Ramstein


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

good to see mark deadlifting again :thumb:

rab = 200kg for 1 rep

welcome to the 200 club buddy  :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> good to see mark deadlifting again :thumb:
> 
> rab = 200kg for 1 rep
> 
> welcome to the 200 club buddy  :lol:


talk to me when ya rowing it ya bunch of girls

by the way just in case you havent noticed im in a very abusive mood today


----------



## Team1

Big Bear you have the counterbalance to row that kinda weight. Im a mere 200lb just now.

Deadlifts aint ever gonna be a strong point for me. Its not normal to be able to squat as much or more than you can deadlift like me but im guessing its a mechanics thing. As long as they both move in a linear fashion then things are on track.

For mark...200kg is just a piece of ****. I recon he will break 3x bodyweight deadlifting this coming year. For me my target is 2.5 x bodyweight. Not too far away from that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> talk to me when ya rowing it ya bunch of girls
> 
> by the way just in case you havent noticed im in a very abusive mood today


 i'll believe that when i see it !!!

plus you probably weigh around 200k so pound for pound your a weakling :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i'll believe that when i see it !!!
> 
> plus you probably weigh around 200k so pound for pound your a weakling :lol:


as soon as my tendons are healed id more than happy to embarass you


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Big Bear you have the counterbalance to row that kinda weight. Im a mere 200lb just now.
> 
> Deadlifts aint ever gonna be a strong point for me.* Its not normal to be able to squat as much or more than you can deadlift like me* but im guessing its a mechanics thing. As long as they both move in a linear fashion then things are on track.
> 
> For mark...200kg is just a piece of ****. I recon he will break 3x bodyweight deadlifting this coming year. For me my target is 2.5 x bodyweight. Not too far away from that


andy bolton deads 1008 and squats 1200 plus so not as unusual as you might think 2.5 bw is a good lift mate but when your built like woody allen


----------



## Team1

In a bit of shock this morning. Crazy accident on the dual carriageway just before it merges with the M8

I'm in the slow lane doing about 55-60mph. Road looked ok but I wasn't risking it as its dodgy as fuk just now. Guy behind me in a 04 plate black clio started to overtake me in the fast lane...not going fast, just doing 60-65mph. he got maybe 30-40 feet in front of me and im presuming he went to pull back in but started going sidey ways down he fast lane, front end over corrected and snapped back so he shot across my lane took off up the kerb at 45deg to the road and smacked a lamp post square as you like so the back end also lifted off the ground, sun him again and then sent the post crashing onto the motorway

Meanwhile I hit the breaks a little when this started happening as I sh!t myself...realised it was a sheet of black ice so dropped a gear, foot off the break and let the car try to correct itself as I was losing control too. I veered into the middle and thankfully got passed him as he shot across my lane.

I didn't realise till afterwards the lamppost nearly came down on us both

Stopped the car and ran back to the boy fearing some serious injury or worse. Thankfully I got there and he was ok. he had his belt on and the airbags deployed. Poor boy was only 17 and was clearly going into shock...not responding to what I or another guy who stopped was saying to him very well. No apparent injuries although as the adrenaline started to wear off he felt his wrists with holding the wheel. Wasn't his fault really. pure black ice and perhaps a bit of inexperience combined with bad luck. Sad thing is he is only 3rd party insurance.

Never been so glad to make it to work. Still a bit shaken tbh and that was a seriously close one. Had I also hit him it would have been a pile up I recon.

The rest of the journey to work was done with two hands on the wheel, radio off and me being very fuking careful. Afraid to turn the wheel or hit the brakes lol


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> andy bolton deads 1008 and squats 1200 plus so not as unusual as you might think 2.5 bw is a good lift mate but when your built like woody allen


Slowly but shirly im gonna get bigger and stronger Dave....and you will get older and weaker durign this process. You're at yoru peak i recon...its all downhill from here old bear.

Sooner or later im gonna take you out so enjoy your gloating while it lasts :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Slowly but shirly im gonna get bigger and stronger Dave....and you will get older and weaker durign this process. You're at yoru peak i recon...its all downhill from here old bear.
> 
> Sooner or later im gonna take you out so enjoy your gloating while it lasts :lol:


im way past my peak mate already old and knackered lol every morning something else drops off or creeks, but i always be better looking than you


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Slowly but shirly im gonna get bigger and stronger Dave....and you will get older and weaker durign this process. You're at yoru peak i recon...its all downhill from here old bear.
> 
> Sooner or later im gonna take you out so enjoy your gloating while it lasts :lol:





bigbear21 said:


> im way past my peak mate already old and knackered lol every morning something else drops off or creeks, but i always be better looking than you


And I'll always be better looking that both y'all, especially with regards to faceage, and there aint no amount of iron on the bar gonna help you boys in that regard :lol:

Pair of poofs


----------



## rs007

well done on dodging that accident mate and keeping cool, sounds very nasty.

From what you describe not the lads fault at all, inexperienced yeah, but many people been driving 20+ years have no experience of a slide either and would have reacted identically. They really should do skid pan time as part of driver training, would cut accidents and save way more lives than fvcking cash generating theory tests and other BS.

With everyone being essentially alright, the biggest shame is that every insurance company will assume it was because he was 17, hike younger drivers premiums. I dread to think what he was paying just for that 3rd party only, and it will take a jump now.


----------



## dixie normus

Did you touch the 17 y.o up while he was in shock :lol:


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> Did you touch the 17 y.o up while he was in shock :lol:


PMSL :lol:

Only you

"how many fingers am I putting in?"

*Schlop*

"4" (said with blank expression and deep shocked eyes)


----------



## Team1

he would have been several hundred quid just for 3rd party no doubt at 17....so next tiem the lad can afford a car (once he pays off the on ehe has now in a mangled mess) he will be a couple of grand to insure - just not worth it thus people are pretty much forced into driving without insurance as its actually worth the risk


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> And I'll always be better looking that both y'all, especially with regards to faceage, and there aint no amount of iron on the bar gonna help you boys in that regard :lol:
> 
> Pair of poofs


Shame I wasn't involved earlier in this as this sort of conversation in which I feature.

The lone wolf. The one the pack left to fend for itself, slowing dying due to age and injuries sustained from past conflicts, but still able to mount one last hurrah. It's poetic, sad but also uplifting.

Like Rab's life minus the poetic and uplifting bit....


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> And I'll always be better looking that both y'all, especially with regards to faceage, and there aint no amount of iron on the bar gonna help you boys in that regard :lol:
> 
> Pair of poofs


youve got a face like a welders bench covered with a bag of spanners ya old knacker


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> youve got a face like a welders bench covered with a bag of spanners ya old knacker


Flattery will get you nowhere ya big douche


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere ya big douche


ya say the sweetest things honey love you


----------



## Team1

You are both ugly fukers

but......BUT....if i had to choose one of you to shag it would have to be ramsey as i recon with big bear eating 12,000kcals per day he must do some monumental sized sh!ts and i fear my cock wouldnt even touch the sides


----------



## bigbear21

ill have you know my turds are normal sized my calories are to power this machine all relevant

me big fooker 12000 cals

you skinny [email protected] 1500 cals

see all evens out


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> In a bit of shock this morning. Crazy accident on the dual carriageway just before it merges with the M8
> 
> I'm in the slow lane doing about 55-60mph. Road looked ok but I wasn't risking it as its dodgy as fuk just now. Guy behind me in a 04 plate black clio started to overtake me in the fast lane...not going fast, just doing 60-65mph. he got maybe 30-40 feet in front of me and im presuming he went to pull back in but started going sidey ways down he fast lane, front end over corrected and snapped back so he shot across my lane took off up the kerb at 45deg to the road and smacked a lamp post square as you like so the back end also lifted off the ground, sun him again and then sent the post crashing onto the motorway
> 
> Meanwhile I hit the breaks a little when this started happening as I sh!t myself...realised it was a sheet of black ice so dropped a gear, foot off the break and let the car try to correct itself as I was losing control too. I veered into the middle and thankfully got passed him as he shot across my lane.
> 
> I didn't realise till afterwards the lamppost nearly came down on us both
> 
> Stopped the car and ran back to the boy fearing some serious injury or worse. Thankfully I got there and he was ok. he had his belt on and the airbags deployed. Poor boy was only 17 and was clearly going into shock...not responding to what I or another guy who stopped was saying to him very well. No apparent injuries although as the adrenaline started to wear off he felt his wrists with holding the wheel. Wasn't his fault really. pure black ice and perhaps a bit of inexperience combined with bad luck. Sad thing is he is only 3rd party insurance.
> 
> Never been so glad to make it to work. Still a bit shaken tbh and that was a seriously close one. Had I also hit him it would have been a pile up I recon.
> 
> The rest of the journey to work was done with two hands on the wheel, radio off and me being very fuking careful. Afraid to turn the wheel or hit the brakes lol


 fs rab thats dodgey

wasnt expecting you to go back and check on him cause ur a c*nt n all :lol:

but now i cant make up my mind on wether ur a c*nt or the man with a heart of gold ?

thnk f*ck ur alright though, could have gone worse


----------



## Team1

If it was you daz and i run back to find you on fire i would have pished on you to put it out.

Thats how much of a sound c*nt i am


----------



## Team1

Little observation

Sleep recently has been top notch. Hitting the pillow at ten, passing straight out and not waking at all untill my alarm goes off 7.5 hours later. really deep solid sleeping. Feel very fresh because of it.

Reasons for it - unsure if i can pin it to one thing but most likely to do with the gear taperign out and my test levels right now being at around human levels. Possibly the hcg has a hand in it? but i think its been like this for more than a week - ive been takign the hcg for a week just.

Findign it hard to relax and just ake it easy with the food. I have a constant urge togo get a kg of chicken on, rice and veg. Seemss its a bit worn into me now all this sh!te


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> If it was you daz and i run back to find you on fire i would have pished on you to put it out.
> 
> Thats how much of a sound c*nt i am


 aww thats so nice 

i love you to rab :thumb: :lol:

:laugh:


----------



## rs007

I am getting used to this muggle lifestyle tbh

Noticing a lot of similar things to yourself too.


----------



## Team1

Im gonna make an effort to keep thngs much the same over xmas. Relaxed but with the basics in there and training still getting done.

Im gonna say im gonna make a start on AM cardio too since im off for 10 days or so and now dont have to do it at 5am house fuking chanking cold.

Not sure what the deal is with te gym but may make a few visits tothe fitness factory in irvine on mornings over the holidays.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

the fitness factory :laugh:

spandex ahoy :lol:


----------



## Team1

Few days off training over the holidays and family time. Kept protein decent thogh and aint over eaten or drunk too much at al. Ill have los weight and be looking **** though as i ays do over xmas

Back to it today. Gonna go traininat the fitness factory in irvine. pretty good gym. Solid weights section ofit and ome good guys train there.

Noticing sex drive to be increased. dunno if thats the hcg doing the business now or what? been a wee while now from my last shot of gear. Cant say im liking it but if i can maintain good training and diet, holding onto where im at mostly then i can only get some good rebound gains when i go back on......in what seems like a long time but im sure it will fly in. Enjoying training anyways


----------



## rs007

Just to say no amount of natty test - even if you had the PCT from the gods - is ever going to match up to how you felt while on cycle. How can it. Natty levels can NEVER compare to enhanced levels.

Therefore natty sex drive - which seemed fine before you ever used - is always going to feel inferior, or not as good, as when you were on. The massive artificial androgen level just can't be matched.

Sex drive is a relative thing, and cyclical anyway even in people who have never touched gear.

The longer you are on gear, the worse it feels going back to natty because you get more and more used to the normality of being enhanced...

A lot of this, most I would argue, is psychological. Thats why most folks grasp frantically for PCT, placing there faith so much in it. Yeah, it does do stuff to levels of A/B/C - but those changes are not enough to achieve anything meaningfull, against the backdrop of being on a massive artificial androgen level...

If you refuse to accept the bullsh1t and fear culture, and choose to accept certain realities, MOST people won't need a PCT as such, at least, not the multi angle, multi [potent] drug approach often prescribed...


----------



## Team1

Well things continue to fel good. sex drive is really good if that anything to go by and feel good energy level wise. Rarign to get to the gym. Mirror wise i refuse to look as it will hurt my feelings and make me wanna go back on.

Flat feeling and that gear pump and awesonesss is totally gone. Weight wise i demoted the scales to the cupboard out my way as again it wont do me any good to look. Im not one for obsessing over them anyway and aint weightd myself in about 2 month tbh.

Trained today and was comfy with the 50kg bells on shoudler press for decent reps and everything was decent really. good pump into shoudlers and arms, weights were reasonable considering the natty scumness and festive lack of eating, wine beer and cider


----------



## bigbear21

why do cyclists need to do shoulder presses?


----------



## Team1

Because im gonna make an effor to move up a level and become a swimmer...then after that a bodybuilder.

What good does you training shoudlers do when all your game is walking around yellow stone park p!ssing off the park ranger?


----------



## bigbear21

so i can lift bigger picnic baskets


----------



## Team1

*Back*

*BOR's*

60k x10

60k x10

80k x10

100k x9 - looser form

*Pulldowns - V-Bar*

half stack x10

3/4 stack x10

full stack x10

half stack x10 super slow & strict

*Rack Deads*

100k x8

140k x8

180k x8

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns (rope) superset with seated cable rows*

3 sets of 10 reps a piece

*******************

Decent workout. Not the best. Got held up by a bunch of guys who were one step in fromt of us it seemed hogging the kit which just kinda fuked the flow of the session up

On the up side the heating is fixed in the gym so can take my jacket and hat of now ffs


----------



## hilly

dont forget to keep me updated on 2night


----------



## Team1

I just wrote down a note - PM Hilly some intoxicated abuse

CHECK!


----------



## Team1

dam it. made a mess of myself tonight :lol: not a fcuking chance of training tomorro but schedueld day of anyway

Few wee beverage and "fun" nights over xmas wil to me god to unwind ss im in gereral a boring c*nt. Letting off bit of steam then get it back to serious head on come 3rd of January


----------



## hilly

see i was guna be good from now but ure pm's have tempted me to get goosed new years eve now


----------



## Team1

Jan 1st. Went to make a start to the year and trained. Was a strange session. gym deserted, early, tired.....spent a bit of time reflecting on the year passed and the year ahead. Feel now quite proud of myself and what i achieved last year which int someing ive said before.

ANyway...feeling G'd up for this year. So much happening. 2 stag doos, getting married and going to Thailand. Defo no space or money to compete plus i need to focus on thoses things and slowly crafting the size on i need to come back the following year to the stage.

Few minor niggles in chest so didnt go nuts on it

Cable Crossover pre exhaust

5 sets of 10-12

Incline BB 3 sec neg and 1 sec pause on chest

60k for 5 sets of 10 reps

Cable EZ Bicep Curls

Pyramiding up to 60k x7 at failure and strict squeezy sets

Concentration curls

12k x10

15k x10

12k x12

******************

Not too bad. Good pump into chest and filled it with blood. Slight niggle on the right side for some reason so kept weight down and paused and squeezed to get the job done

Surprise surprise i was the only person in the gym and tbh im pretty sure i looked worse stoating into a gym on NYD than all the people doing the walk of shame home:lol:


----------



## bigbear21

hey at least you were there


----------



## rs007

happy new year fud face!!!!


----------



## Team1

Legs/Lower on Moday. was a bit of a 75% effort session if im honest. Heart wasnt fully in it. felt a little off as if i had a cold coming on but seems like sleepy sickness from lying around the house doing fuk all making me dosey and lacking in va va voom

// Squats

60k x10

60k x10

100k x10

140k x12

Deadlifts

100k x8

140k x6

180k x4 or 5

100k x12 siff leg

Leg Ext

30k x15

40k x12 + half reps in top and bottom part of the ROM*

Leg Curls

15 rep set with 3/4 stack

couple of single leg light sets of 12 squeezing and popping ham

********************

Bit shoddy if honest but i suppose still got the job mosty done.

* i find that doing the top par tof the rep on leg ext really squeezes th teardrop area hard, then if you go right down fullysstretched back under and only go half way up and squeeze, it really hammers the middle of the quad and sweep more. I recon this is an effective way to do leg extentions

********************

Shoulders and Triceps today. Bit mroe Omph in e and was game for it

Standing Viking machine Press

Several sets working upt aeavy one of 9 reps to failure then a 12-15 rep no lockut slow burny one lighter to finish

Seated (back supported) Side laterals

12k x12

18k x10

12k x12 plus partials

Cable Rope Kickbacks

several sets up to a 10 rep failure plus lighter burny one for 12-15

Dips

BW x10

+20k x10

+35k x9 or 10

Few sets of db overhead ext and stretching

**********************

Not too bad. Felt the viking press bang on. Still liking the tricep pre exhaust. kickbacks on a low pullew with a rope, turning up your hand...the squeeze is almost cramp like its so intense. Saves me going too heavy on the likes of dips hich i think is a superb exercise but also carrys a fair risk of injury fpor my weak points...so i get the best of both. Regardless. I think pre exhaust for arms is working well and think ill be showing some good gunnage and breaking 18 inch arms lean with a pump this year....and efore anyone says about the "with a pump" bit...i always have a pump in the gunz when they are out. I learned all i know from Weeman after all :lol:


----------



## Team1

Diet started on Monday there. Going good. no milk as a priority as it fcuks me up and keepign carbs low. Had a 100 odd grams mon and under 100g yesterday. I recon around 100g today and the rest of the week depending how i handle that. Feelign very hypo this morning

Up at 5am and did my cardio for a half hour on the stationary bike. Thats me feelin gpositive about diet and cardio again now im starting work again today and in a routine which i tend to do best on.

Im not competing in the Scottish shows this eyar but im proceeding kinda as if i might. That doesnt mean anything :lol: just that im a fanny

i intend to make the most of this au natural phase. Sicn ei aint gonna be growign worth a fcuk i might aswell get really lean and prime again for good growth.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Diet started on Monday there. Going good. no milk as a priority as it fcuks me up and keepign carbs low. Had a 100 odd grams mon and under 100g yesterday. I recon around 100g today and the rest of the week depending how i handle that. Feelign very hypo this morning
> 
> Up at 5am and did my cardio for a half hour on the stationary bike. Thats me feelin gpositive about diet and cardio again now im starting work again today and in a routine which i tend to do best on.
> 
> Im not competing in the Scottish shows this eyar but im proceeding kinda as if i might. That doesnt mean anything :lol: just that im a fanny
> 
> i intend to make the most of this au natural phase. Sicn ei aint gonna be growign worth a fcuk i might aswell get really lean and prime again for good growth.


Like your thinking tbh, but 100g or less carbs - bit severe maybe? Especially natty. Doesn't leave you much places to go once fat loss slows... unless you turn to true.... not going to say it as I know you hate it, but it starts with a "k" :lol:


----------



## Team1

Thou word shall not be spoken in this journal :lol:

Im just playing around with it mate. Carb cycling is in mind. Id love to be able to be disciplined enough to do this but carbs to me on a diet is like blood to a vampire. I go nuts and cant stop...you know the crack with that fatty :lol:

Sunday i had several hundred grams of carbs

ANy suggestions on carb cycling? I recon its something worth trying out and would be really good if disciplined enough with it and in a routine with work/home life ect that alowed it to work


----------



## Team1

On the note of carb cycling...today is tough... feeling it already. I recon im gonna need more carbs tomorrow...100g of rice or summit in there maybe......so unsure whether to roll with it or have a schedule?


----------



## bigbear21

whats curent bodyweight in lbs?


----------



## Team1

Im not sure mate. i keep off the scales at times like these as it would just annoy me and drive me back to sauce sooner than i want

I Was 212lb at my peak roughly. Not sure where im at now. around 200 maybe


----------



## rs007

Ah right I get you now.

Deliberate carb cycling isn't something I have ever done tbh so can't really comment.

I have done it indirectly though via my usual diet hard as fvck all week, blow out Fri/Sat/ half Sun regime. It worked very well in the past, but for some reason didn't work so well this year - could be my insulin sensitivity changing due to age, or a million and one different variables tbh.

Worth playing with - might take your mind of the monotony of dieting etc.


----------



## rs007

Ah right I get you now.

Deliberate carb cycling isn't something I have ever done tbh so can't really comment.

I have done it indirectly though via my usual diet hard as fvck all week, blow out Fri/Sat/ half Sun regime. It worked very well in the past, but for some reason didn't work so well this year - could be my insulin sensitivity changing due to age, or a million and one different variables tbh.

Worth playing with - might take your mind of the monotony of dieting etc.


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Im not sure mate. i keep off the scales at times like these as *it would just annoy me and drive me back to sauce sooner than i want*


LOL I called my dealer yesterday pmsl


----------



## jstarcarr

Team1 said:


> Im not sure mate. i keep off the scales at times like these as it would just annoy me and drive me back to sauce sooner than i want
> 
> I Was 212lb at my peak roughly. Not sure where im at now. around 200 maybe


Ive been off 3 and half weeks now and got another 6 an half to go , I dont feel to bad but I keep thinking should I start sooner lol . Good luck with everything in the new year .


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Ah right I get you now.
> 
> Deliberate carb cycling isn't something I have ever done tbh so can't really comment.
> 
> I have done it indirectly though via my usual diet hard as fvck all week, blow out Fri/Sat/ half Sun regime. It worked very well in the past, but for some reason didn't work so well this year - could be my insulin sensitivity changing due to age, or a million and one different variables tbh.
> 
> Worth playing with - might take your mind of the monotony of dieting etc.


My thinking is mate i can tbe ars3d with the monotomy of the start of a diet wher you get slow n steady results. Im kinda wanting to get busy right now and right in about it if you get me. Feling motivated and just want to get tore in

SO kinda just doing that. been low carbs the last three day and will try to make it damn low today with a bit mroe fat as im not training to night....and up it a bit tomorrow with as i said maybe a hundred gram through the day of rice, on top of oats in the morning and pwo sugars

Sma ehere with the weekend inadvertant carb cycling but never anything specific i can follow to a reasonably accurate degree as the weekend was obviously carb loaded to fcuk but not moniroted and just really tearing in about junk food like a gay german in a sausage factory

So aye. New yyar and feel refreshed and ready to go. The marginal thought of the shows and knowing that keepign lean and bulking off the back of diets is the way to go for me is keeping me going


----------



## bigbear21

base your carbs at 200g a day and cycle up and down from that dont go lower than 60 or higher that 320 have a high day every 6th or 7th day no cheats and rest bounce around the 200 ie 120 140 220 100 etc


----------



## Team1

Only bit i read there was "no cheat". the rest is a blur :lol:

Mate. I am utter garbage at discipline with cheats. I can do it up to a point but i then crack and all hell breaks loose.

I am game though to try things.

Ill round it up for this week

Mon - 150

Tues - 100

Wed - 80

Thurs - 150

Fri - 60

Sat - 200

DO you think play it by ear in a sensible manner or by a set schedule?


----------



## rs007

look this is fvcking boring, all this bodybuilding talk

If I don't hear some gay banter or pis$taking stat, I am unsubscribing from this shat


----------



## Simon m

Yep, Rab's a serious fella these days, way too serious for a gup, feltch, rusty trombone or god old fashioned reach around.

That's the trouble when you come top 10 in the EFBB, or whatever they're called thses days.

NABBA boys though, they're still having fun, bumming for sh!ts and giggles. If you want @rse action stick with NABBA.


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Only bit i read there was "no cheat". the rest is a blur :lol:
> 
> Mate. I am utter garbage at discipline with cheats. I can do it up to a point but i then crack and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> I am game though to try things.
> 
> Ill round it up for this week
> 
> Mon - 150
> 
> Tues - 100
> 
> Wed - 80
> 
> Thurs - 150
> 
> Fri - 60
> 
> Sat - 200
> 
> DO you think play it by ear in a sensible manner or by a set schedule?


be flexible if your having a couple of bad head days throw a real high in and get carb loaded and obviously reap the benefits of being fuller and having a bangin work out just keep an eye on overall balance you want to average out just below your base level (200g)

now stop winging ya skinny fcuk and get on with it before i come up there and dry bum ya!

is that better fatty


----------



## Team1

Diet this week so far

Mon

70g whey

50g oats with water

40g spag

150g mince bolognase

train

60g whey

25g BSD Glyco Replenish

200g chicken

broc

150g chicken

*************

Tues

60g whey

little peanut butter

50g spag

200g mince as bolognase

train

60g whey

25g BSD Glyco replenish

150-200g ribeye

green beans, carrots

225g chicken breast

********************

Wed

Cardio

1 piece bacon and 1 fried egg

60g whey

50g oats with 20g whey

200g turkey

green beans

small clementine

200g turkey

green beans

small clementine

150g ribeye

fried egg

2 teaspoon peanut butter

100g beef chilli

little rice

half a pitta bread

50g whey in water

***********************

Thurs

1 bacon, 1 fried egg

60g whey

40g oats with 10g whey

200g chicken

30g brown basmati

green beans

200g chicken

30g brown basmati

green beans

Scrambled eggs Pre workout (how many dependign on how hungry i am later)

Train

60g whey

25g BSD Glyco replenish

250g pork

brocolli

*********

The week so far. Bit light on food mon and tues but i was sleepign in till 9.30am and lazing around all day so that explains that plus the marked increase into Wed as i got up at 5am, did cardi othen wento out to work and was busy till late

Blood sugars feelig a bit better today, just gonna take time to settle down again into this stuff. If i feel ok ill go really low on carbs tomorrow before a higher carb day Saturday. Think i will do

Enjoying this. Im a bit wierd though and do like dieting to a point....i do like a good cry and moan right enough when it gets really hard :lol:


----------



## Simon m

***.

Stop posting rubbish in your journal and post something interesting fo a chnage.

I don't care what time you got out of bed, I'm want to know who or what was in there with you...


----------



## Team1

I was alone mate but i had the memories of your wifes sweet posh voice to kep me occupied

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> I was alone mate but i had the memories of your wifes sweet posh voice to kep me occupied
> 
> :lol:


Jo has no idea what you're saying when she's come off the phone from you and Charlotte and Xander want to adopt you and keep you in the lower paddock as they've always wanted a pet...


----------



## Team1

Upper Back tonight. Rely good session.Again...working in contraction and working the damn sh!t, rather than trying to heave as much weight as i can to solve my lat woes. Went relly well and my my back is how it probably should be...well worked and so contracted its almost cramping.

Still gettign the heavier bits n bobs with deadlifts and some rougher sets

*T-Bar Rows* Bent over so that the plates touch the floor at bottom of motion

40k x10

60k x10

70k x8 strict and to about failure

80k x8 slightly looser and more upright

40k x12 ish

*Pulldowns*

few wide grip, few shd width palms facing, few v-brs for about 10 with half stack

Nice contraction, elbows right back

*Cable Work*

3 sets of single arm cable rows with 50lb is just

3 sets of stiff arm pulldowns with 80lb

Brilliand squeeze, almost cramping

*Rack deads below knees*

100k x10

140k x10

160k x10

*******


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> *Upper Back tonight*.
> 
> *Rack deads below knees*
> 
> 100k x10
> 
> 140k x10
> 
> 160k x10
> 
> *******


Thats lower back cnut face

Nothing else to say really....

x


----------



## Team1

yes ok smart ars3 my lower back is quite sore today :lol: but it does upper back too


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> yes ok smart ars3 my lower back is quite sore today :lol: but it does upper back too


if your doing big bears patented partial deadlift then you owe me money in royalties so £1 a rep 30 reps tell you what call it £30 for cash and ill waiver the licence fee


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> if your doing big bears patented partial deadlift then you owe me money in royalties so £1 a rep 30 reps tell you what call it £30 for cash and ill waiver the licence fee


He isnt man enough for *BigBear Partial Deads *


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> if your doing big bears patented partial deadlift then you owe me money in royalties so £1 a rep 30 reps tell you what call it £30 for cash and ill waiver the licence fee


Dorian Yates i seen on youtube had some fat bloke and Kai Greene doing them i noticed the other day


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Dorian Yates i seen on youtube had some fat bloke and Kai Greene doing them i noticed the other day


yes and he still owes me payment! hes a cheeky sod i told him how to do them in confidence


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> He isnt man enough for *BigBear Partial Deads *


Are these the fella's?


----------



## bigbear21

dixie normus said:


> Are these the fella's?


not quite theres a little more to mine, you pause at the bottom and at the top dont lean back and pull your elbows back and contract your lats not your traps also when you go back down chest up and flare the lats like a lat spread


----------



## Team1

Diet going well. Thats me right into this sh!t now and enjoying it in a sad kinda way.

Yesterday i had 3/4kg of chicken, 6 whole eggs, 60g whey, lot of veg, walnut oil and some peanut butter. carbs from abot 40-50g or brown basmati rice and maybe 30g of rice noodles so pretty low.

Today its gonna be a bit higher but nothing ott as im feeling prety good tbh. Going out for dinner later though 

60g why

50g honey nut cornflakes with ss milk

2 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 fried eggs and a wee drop beans (morrisons pre workout fry up without the toast :lol: )

train

60g whey

25g BSD Glyco Replenish

Ill have a portion or two of chicken stir fry with a little rice noodle then its off out for tea so i recon ill hit a good 200g of carbs today. nothing nuts but a bit of a refeed

*Training today Chest & Biceps*

*Flat Bench Press* 3 sec negative and a 1 sec paus on chest

60k x10

80k x8

100k x6

120k x7 or 8 - failure

80k x15+ - no lockout

*Hammer Str Press* seat set low which focuses it more on upper chest - paused at top and bottom for sretch ans squeeze

40k x10

50k x9

30k x12+ extra slow and strict

*Cable Cross*

Few sets of 12 with 40-50lb just right good contraction

*EZ Curls on the cable*

50lb x10

80lb x10

100lb x10

120lb x9

80lb x15+ - bent over as a gironda perfect curl

*Concentration curls*

12k x12

15k x10

18k x8 - standing hammer curl tricep rested against beam for stictness

**************

Good session. good pump and everything feels like its wor and contracting good espite a week of ow carbs. feel positive and enjoying my training still


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff, you clean now then?


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Great stuff, you clean now then?


do ure questions always have to be gear related lol


----------



## Team1

Yes Chris. Last NPP nandralone shot was november sometime and last test shot was at the start of December iirc. ive run HCG at 250mg eod since the middle of Dec but finishin hat now. 2 shots of it left in fridge so will finish that and that will do me. Balls are maybe slightly bigger but i dont seem to shrink much. more fullness and stuff going on in my bags and im blowing a significantly larger load again which is cool (lol) but other than that all seems well. Feel alright

Ill be staying off for a few month yet. Proper break from it all.


----------



## LittleChris

hilly said:


> do ure questions always have to be gear related lol


Diet and training are already covered in the post ****.


----------



## hilly

so is gear use in previous posts biatch stop being lazy


----------



## Team1

get a room you pair of *******. Take that tosser RS007 with you's infact


----------



## Team1

Reasonable Saturdays eating for me. didn't go on a binge cheat, just has a few half cheats but within reason and a meal out at night. Nice Hotel in Largs (The Brisbane for anyone local reading) was doing 3 courses for a tenner during January and the grub is really good.

Starter of haggis with a little mash with a mustard sauce, main of a lasagne and a sticky toffee pudding with butterscotch sauce for desert. no alcohol or that. A modest reefed/nice treat. back up at 5am today for cardio and off to work on a nice low carb day (go <100g today I think) as I feel fresh and well fed again :lol: Id like to make this my way forward on Saturdays...a nice big meal for a cheat rather than just losing it for the day or half the day. I always ended up sufferign mon or tuesday as my body had to cope with the sugar running out and the pain of switching back over to fats again....im guessing tht was what caused it anyways

Chest in tatters from yesterday. paused benching really is a different sport all together. removes any spring effect in the muscle or bounce and means you pecks etc have a dead weight to move off your chest each rep. Suitably sore for it and also thinking its a good move as it means maximum stimulation with a little less weight to reduce injury risk


----------



## Team1

Lower Work Yesterday. Felt a bit crappy and couldnt get up for it but got some work done anyways. Wasnt sure if it was me maybe overdoign things or the diet....today i woke with my throat startign to swell and my nose super blocked. Guessing its a cold/flu coming on. just arrived in work and it had developed further to that jittery pre manflu way you get! Damn it!

*ATG Squats*

60k x10

100k x8

140k x6

180k x1

140k x10

*Deadlifts*

100k x10

140k x10

160k x10

*Leg Ext*

half stack x12

3/4 stack x12

full stack x10 partials @ top of ROM + ten stretchy partials at bottom of ROM (like 21's for biceps)

*Leg Curls*

few sets at various weights popping hams. 1 heavy sloppy set

*************

Feel tired, realy aching through all the musches i have worked the last 3 days and my lower abck is fried

140k felt easy on squats but shat out the 180k for some reason. the single rep was comfy enough. Head wasnt in it


----------



## Team1

I recon this flu and being all sore is probably to do with my diminished super powers being Natty scum now!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I recon this flu and being all sore is probably to do with my diminished super powers being Natty scum now!


I feel you on that, feel like superman with a kryptonite dildo rammed baw deep in his ar$e right now

6 weeks off on Wednesday - how long for you?


----------



## Team1

Cant remember exactly. start of december appx was my last shot of test at 200mg as i had been tapering everything else out well before then and bringing it down a bit

Damn this. Damn this to hell


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Cant remember exactly. start of december appx was my last shot of test at 200mg as i had been tapering everything else out well before then and bringing it down a bit
> 
> Damn this. Damn this to hell


Near enough exact same as me then.

Do you get the nightmares. I get such terrible nightmares.

And the headaches.

Look at what they make you give


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Near enough exact same as me then.
> 
> Do you get the nightmares. I get such terrible nightmares.
> 
> And the headaches.
> 
> Look at what they make you give


I have had issues controling my bladder at nights. I have slept better in my natty sleep state, i end up urinating the bed (sober not on reccy drugs either). Why i dont know...probably something to do with an estrogen and ghayness


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I have had issues controling my bladder at nights. I have slept better in my natty sleep state, i end up urinating the bed (sober not on reccy drugs either). Why i dont know...probably something to do with an estrogen and ghayness


Mate I have the other problem. Sleep sh1tting.

RK is beside herself, it actually clogged up the washing machine waste pipe the other day.

Its not my fault, I can't help it!!!


----------



## Team1

do all natty guys have these problems? How can they live liek this on a permanant basis and be so proud aswell....walking around with "naturally build" skintights on advertising their soilage of beds


----------



## rs007

I reckon all nattys must be pis$y and sh1t infested tbh, unless we are suffering sever gear withdrawal - like heroin users get.

I've also been getting auto ejaculation, it just kinda seeps out of its own accord


----------



## hilly

natty bitches. you discust me the pair of ya


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I reckon all nattys must be pis$y and sh1t infested tbh, unless we are suffering sever gear withdrawal - like heroin users get.
> 
> I've also been getting auto ejaculation, it just kinda seeps out of its own accord


same. I just blocked the urinal in work. I came whilst takign a ****. Thats not even supposed to be possible although cuming with a floppy does give a strange but nice sensation


----------



## bigbear21

hang on rams why are you agreeing with the spandex ****? this nattyness has not only made you weak and small but it has severly impaired your judgement you are associating with spandex covered pond scum


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> hang on rams why are you agreeing with the spandex ****? this nattyness has not only made you weak and small but it has severly impaired your judgement you are associating with spandex covered pond scum


I can't help it Bear... I just feel so....

...natty.

I'm done for


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> I can't help it Bear... I just feel so....
> 
> ...natty.
> 
> I'm done for


you know matev i really dont think theres any hope for ya oh and answer ya pm's ya ignorant fcuker


----------



## Team1

not only do i wear unacceptable gym tshirts, im also lay on the sofa here with a runny nose and her purple love heart hot water bottle on my belly.

How'd you like dem apples Eh ya c*nts :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

sorry i thought i heard someone squeak oh well must have been natty scum


----------



## Simon m

I'm natty as well (at the moment), but I'm getting stronger....

Perhaps being a natty is more a state of mind? Those who think natty look and are weak?


----------



## dtlv

Simon m said:


> I'm natty as well (at the moment), but I'm getting stronger....
> 
> Perhaps being a natty is more a state of mind? Those who think natty look and are weak?


Si, you are big and strong because you wear anabolic blue clothing... this is Rabs training secret too. Fcuk all to do with gear.


----------



## Simon m

Dtlv74 said:


> Si, you are big and strong because you wear anabolic blue clothing... this is Rabs training secret too. Fcuk all to do with gear.


I also eat porridge and have mauve pants on, plus I know RC and he invented test!


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> you know matev i really dont think theres any hope for ya oh and answer ya pm's ya ignorant fcuker


PMSL just spotted this, sorry mate, will write pm right now :lol:


----------



## Team1

Well. Im proper fcuked with the Flu and to top it all off my balls have shrunk.

Seriously...i never get ill. I go natty and all of a sudden im ****ing shrinking, gingers are taking the piss out of me and then (several weeks post cycle and hcg) my ****ing balls shrink when they didnt duringt he 8 month i was on

Man im pissed off. If i wasnt afraid of pins boy oh id go stick a few ml of prop in my ass right now. might just have to drink it or summit


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well. Im proper fcuked with the Flu and to top it all off my balls have shrunk.
> 
> Seriously...i never get ill. I go natty and all of a sudden im ****ing shrinking, gingers are taking the piss out of me and then (several weeks post cycle and hcg) my ****ing balls shrink when they didnt duringt he 8 month i was on
> 
> Man im pissed off. If i wasnt afraid of pins boy oh id go stick a few ml of prop in my ass right now. might just have to drink it or summit


Feel it for you buddy, I reckon any changing hormone environment leaves the body more susceptible to stuff until it is settled out because I have seen this myself - and if you think about it, all the people that go on about test flu which doesn't really have a logical basis - unless it is down to the fluctuating hormone profile rather than the test specifically...

I am sick of being a small, weak, double incontinent natty; I plan to begin my E-TRT (Enhanced Test Replacement Therapy) tomorrow - ie, 1gram banged in :lol:

Nah I'm just kidding, but am going to start again tomorrow if I can be ar$ed - but only 4 to 500mg, that should be ample for first couple of weeks at least. Time to start ramping it up 

Suggest you do same - could you not get mark to stick it in you? Could also get him to jab you when he is finished :whistling:


----------



## Team1

Nah im staying Scum traitor for a while yet mate. Ive done it now so may aswell proceed with the time off and the diet/prime. The diet and cardio has been going well untill today. Feel really up for it and know ill see it thru to a decent wee break and weni do go back on ill be very lean and ready to suck up all that androgenic exquisiteness :lol:

Mark aint coming near me. he was suposed to pop his head in tonight but i got a text saying hes not coming anywhere near me lol. Hate him too

Im brave enough now. I did the hcg using slin pins all by myself and alost stopped doubling my heart rate and losing 1lb of sweat by the end of it :lol: its a genuine issue that!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

feeling for you rab, really am 

Apart from your sh*tebag needle phobia, its just a little tiny needle that you barely even feel. Your such a pussy bitch when it comes to needles :laugh:

i quite like injecting lol, i love needles :thumb:

the needles are scared of ME :lol:

well i'll be coming to meet you with a gas mask and there certainly wont be a goodbye kiss !

you can keep your germy germ germs to urself thanks !


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Nah im staying Scum traitor for a while yet mate. Ive done it now so may aswell proceed with the time off and the diet/prime. The diet and cardio has been going well untill today. Feel really up for it and know ill see it thru to a decent wee break and weni do go back on ill be very lean and ready to suck up all that androgenic exquisiteness :lol:
> 
> Mark aint coming near me. he was suposed to pop his head in tonight but i got a text saying hes not coming anywhere near me lol. Hate him too
> 
> Im brave enough now. I did the hcg using slin pins all by myself and alost stopped doubling my heart rate and losing 1lb of sweat by the end of it :lol: its a genuine issue that!


ill come over with a few big greens soon have you over that phobia


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> ill come over with a few big greens soon have you over that phobia


Nah. Im afraid enough of slin pins or normal IM oranges :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oranges are for sissys !!

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Video from Sunday there of my ****** training parnter doing 220kg deadlift for the first time since the hernia - on the road to recovery. Thig is....its faster than the ast time i recored him do a 220 pb back in the summer despite months and months out of training. Damn him. 13st roughly here and its rather comfy too. good rep


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice  :thumb:

Mark = Beast !!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Video from Sunday there of my ****** training parnter doing 220kg deadlift for the first time since the hernia - on the road to recovery. Thig is....its faster than the ast time i recored him do a 220 pb back in the summer despite months and months out of training. Damn him. 13st roughly here and its rather comfy too. good rep


Fvckin hell that flew up!

Amazing comeback, he'll have more on that bar in no time.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i was nervous watching that vid cause the bar wasnt nice and tight close to his body from the ground. Should ideally be right in touching your shins before you lift off, was probably a good 6inches or more away from his shins before he pulled.

If he was tucked in, with hips lower and shins touching bar before lift off then i recon he could get 230-240kg at present !

amazing stuff mark


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Video from Sunday there of my ****** training parnter doing 220kg deadlift for the first time since the hernia - on the road to recovery. Thig is....its faster than the ast time i recored him do a 220 pb back in the summer despite months and months out of training. Damn him. 13st roughly here and its rather comfy too. good rep


super impressive,its awesome to see mark comeback so quick and not only that a much much better physyque now as well,just goes to show how much drive goes such a long way,awesome.


----------



## weeman

fuk that post was near on full brokeback mountain gay.

erm.

my arms are still bigger than his,thats all that matters  :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

the wee-est of all men is back  :thumb: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Team1

PMSL

THink your right Daz. You see as he lifts it is swings in a few inches to his shins. WOuld prob have moved faster again if it was whre it swings to from the start

Amazig drive he has shown. Even when he was in agony still, he came to the gym to support me and push me on during prep inbetween his 9kg sets of seated DB curls (lol) and leg ext cos thats all he could do without pain. ew month late bigger, leaner and stronger again!

Hats off to him


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

my hat is certainly off to him 

what a guy (really mean that) 

(brokeback mountain eat your heart out)


----------



## Team1

Flu continues although its mostly abou my throat and head now. feel a little sicky and aint had much to eat the last couple of days. Gonna sort that out with a few rib eyes today and some mince n tatties

Little frustrated as my wee diet there was going good. Was bad enough being flat and natty on a diet now im Ill, super flat and natty. This really sucks right now


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh sorry to here your life is **** atm rab 

seeing me will defo cheer u up, it wont be long, bro bro daz has got you :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> oh sorry to here your life is **** atm rab
> 
> seeing me will defo cheer u up, it wont be long, bro bro daz has got you :thumb:


jez seeing you would make me want to kill myself


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> jez seeing you would make me want to kill myself


oh contrare mofrare big chap  :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Flu continues although its mostly abou my throat and head now. feel a little sicky and aint had much to eat the last couple of days. Gonna sort that out with a few rib eyes today and some mince n tatties
> 
> Little frustrated as my wee diet there was going good. Was bad enough being flat and natty on a diet now im Ill, super flat and natty. This really sucks right now


Poof.

I have a hernia and I'm getting a camera shoved up my harris on Wednesday to check bowel and yet, I make no fuss.

Man up Rab, have a curry and a [email protected] and you'll be a-ok!


----------



## MongolianCuuunt

great tread,thanks


----------



## Team1

Simon m said:


> Poof.
> 
> I have a hernia and I'm getting a camera shoved up my harris on Wednesday to check bowel and yet, I make no fuss.
> 
> Man up Rab, have a curry and a [email protected] and you'll be a-ok!


Not had much o eat but funny you say that im for a curry tonight.


----------



## MXD

Simon m said:


> Poof.
> 
> I have a hernia and I'm getting a camera shoved up my harris on Wednesday to check bowel and yet, I make no fuss.
> 
> Man up Rab, have a curry and a [email protected] and you'll be a-ok!


The camera up the bums easy going don't worry, down the throat is another matter though.


----------



## MXD

Team1 said:


> Flu continues although its mostly abou my throat and head now. feel a little sicky and aint had much to eat the last couple of days. Gonna sort that out with a few rib eyes today and some mince n tatties
> 
> Little frustrated as my wee diet there was going good. Was bad enough being flat and natty on a diet now im Ill, super flat and natty. This really sucks right now


Skin some garlic cloves and swallow them whole man, works for me bro. Try one with 3 meals for a couple days??


----------



## Simon m

MXD said:


> The camera up the bums easy going don't worry, down the throat is another matter though.


I'm hoping that I get a reach round and a kiss as well:lol:


----------



## MXD

Simon m said:


> I'm hoping that I get a reach round and a kiss as well:lol:


Haha tbf the nurses who did me where both asian and quite hot would actually been ok if I weren't bricking it at the time! Lol, I take it you have to take picolax? If you do get the day off work, you never know you could end up being the next guy caught on vid stuck in an elevator for 40 with diarrhoea :laugh:


----------



## Simon m

MXD said:


> Haha tbf the nurses who did me where both asian and quite hot would actually been ok if I weren't bricking it at the time! Lol, I take it you have to take picolax? If you do get the day off work, you never know you could end up being the next guy caught on vid stuck in an elevator for 40 with diarrhoea :laugh:


Defo day off for me mate. I'm training 1st thing though!


----------



## bigbear21

MXD said:


> The camera up the bums easy going don't worry, down the throat is another matter though.


ya both a pair of **** try getting one shoved down your japs eye and then talk to me


----------



## Simon m

bigbear21 said:


> ya both a pair of **** try getting one shoved down your japs eye and then talk to me


Don't dare Max, he's not right in the head and you don't want to live with the guilt that he's gone and split his old chap trying to shove a sony handycam down his third eye...


----------



## bigbear21

Simon m said:


> Don't dare Max, he's not right in the head and you don't want to live with the guilt that he's gone and split his old chap trying to shove a sony handycam down his third eye...


pmsl


----------



## Team1

Went to the gym today first time in a week. Cant say i trained. Still really not right and unsure whether to go to th quacks tomorro as i i go bck to work and aint right enuing up off again then i coul end up pulled in and losing my bonus. it would be seen as two occasions off.

Bit of ****ing around to try and get some blood moving about me and see if it helped any. Appetite still dead and ive eat hardly a thing over the last week.

Only thing is thats good apart from being flat and losing muscle is ive also lost a fair bit of fat tooand my quads are pretty deeply split and starting to feather. Was Saying to my tp how if i hit back on it now i could probably grow a good bit and get leaner into show nick very comfortably for the scottish shows..........hmmmm


----------



## weeman

hmmmm indeed motherfuker,i like that style of thinking..........


----------



## Team1

Back to work today feeling about 80%. tired, sluggish and appetite still not there.

Gonna alow myself some bits n bobs of crap to try and get some food back into my body before i start pushing myself again with training and cardio. Looking forward to gettting some glycogen and blood back through my muscles damn it.

Kinda in the frame of mind i want to get shredded here and then hit the sauce to get that almightly rebound effect. Nothing quite compares to the month after a competition diet when you blow up so pumped and skin burstingly full. You just feel so good......untill you spill heavily over and start gettign fat and soft again :lol: as easting all them burgers only stays awesome for so long


----------



## TheNatural1

Puff


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

first time i'll be getting down to stage condition this year so excited and nervous at the same time (for some reason part of my brain thinks i wont be able to get into that condition as if my body will just be stuborn and because i have never been sub 10% bf i dont think :S lets hope thats just the spazzy part of my brain :S)

looking forward to MY all mighty rebound, skin burstin, eatin about 10 massive beef burgers a day etc :lol:   :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Things coming back online thank feck but its taken its toll and was really bad timing with the end of the cycle being only a month or so before the virus

CHest & Bceps tonight. Weak as a kitten but gave it a bit of welly anyways...still only 75% effort though tbh. Hope i can bring it back up over the next few weeks

Flat Bench Paused

60k x8

80k x8

100k x7

120k x3

80k x12

Hmaaer Stre Press

40k x10

40k x9

40k x9

*Cable Cross*

3 sets of 12 squeezing

EZ Curls Superset with Hammer (v-bar) Preacher Curls

3 sets of 8ish a piece only up to 40k ez curls

Cable Concentration curls

3 setsof 12 nice and squeezy

************

Pretty poor tbh but its a start. appetite about 80% back to life now so will eat as normal the rest of this week and start on a bi of am cardio and a base of 200g carbs per day come Sunday.


----------



## LittleChris

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Good to here Mc rabster crabster 

its been a while since i've trained in the glen-est of cairns's !

hopefully next time i come through for a chicken top up we cam fit a sesh in


----------



## Team1

Right. Back to 95% now bar loss of muscle, flatness and being natty scumbag to the extreme now. Flu is pretty much gone but appetite is needing brought up. Only way that gonna happen fully is me getting back to eting a reasonable diet and training again properly

Plan is another month of scumness and hit a course in march very lean and ready to grow. That will have been a nice long break.

Right now condition wise i probably look about 8 weeks out

I aint usually one for fancy sh!t. I like to keep things the same every day and be a super advocate of KISS but i liked that wee stint of carb cycling there and will take that further. Plan will look abit like this

Sun - Low/Train

Mon - Low/off

Tues - High/Train

Wed - None/off

Thurs - lowTrain

Fri - Low/Off

Sat - High/Train

30 min steady state cardio every morning. I have EAA powder i was thinking of taking pre but tbh its fuking rank and makes me sick so im sending it over to that retard Rammers who eats it like sugar

High = 300g carbs

Low = 100g carbs

None = even Daz can figure that (probably)

300g of protein base and i wont worry to much about fats. <100g from fish, olive/walnut/yolks/red meat

Considering on HIIT cardio on non training nights. No smething ive done over a perid of time. I have added in a lot of skipping on non trning nights on my first diet which was HIIT actually and it did seem to work plus takes some strain off your legs (well not off your calfs but you get me) as steady state stepper/bike/tread does wear them out after a while.

Anyway thats the outline starting today

Longer term...plan is to do as i have planned and im pretty much executingby this diet wich may seem needless. Gonna wor in blocks of 10 weeks as a guide. 7 weeks all outgrow phase, 3 weeks diet/prime then repeat. Thats the plan to get me the 5 or so kg of lean tissue i need to go back up on stage and be more competetive at the British Level


----------



## MXD

Looks good mate, basically same carbs as me on average.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Right. Back to 95% now bar loss of muscle, flatness and being natty scumbag to the extreme now. Flu is pretty much gone but appetite is needing brought up. Only way that gonna happen fully is me getting back to eting a reasonable diet and training again properly
> 
> Plan is another month of scumness and hit a course in march very lean and ready to grow. That will have been a nice long break.
> 
> Right now condition wise i probably look about 8 weeks out
> 
> I aint usually one for fancy sh!t. I like to keep things the same every day and be a super advocate of KISS but i liked that wee stint of carb cycling there and will take that further. Plan will look abit like this
> 
> Sun - Low/Train
> 
> Mon - Low/off
> 
> Tues - High/Train
> 
> Wed - None/off
> 
> Thurs - lowTrain
> 
> Fri - Low/Off
> 
> Sat - High/Train
> 
> 30 min steady state cardio every morning. I have EAA powder i was thinking of taking pre but tbh its fuking rank and makes me sick so im sending it over to that retard Rammers who eats it like sugar
> 
> High = 300g carbs
> 
> Low = 100g carbs
> 
> None = even Daz can figure that (probably)
> 
> 300g of protein base and i wont worry to much about fats. <100g from fish, olive/walnut/yolks/red meat
> 
> Considering on HIIT cardio on non training nights. No smething ive done over a perid of time. I have added in a lot of skipping on non trning nights on my first diet which was HIIT actually and it did seem to work plus takes some strain off your legs (well not off your calfs but you get me) as steady state stepper/bike/tread does wear them out after a while.
> 
> Anyway thats the outline starting today
> 
> Longer term...plan is to do as i have planned and im pretty much executingby this diet wich may seem needless. Gonna wor in blocks of 10 weeks as a guide. 7 weeks all outgrow phase, 3 weeks diet/prime then repeat. Thats the plan to get me the 5 or so kg of lean tissue i need to go back up on stage and be more competetive at the British Level


Cheeky bitch !!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

btw is that mxd guy the guy that i apparently look like ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

pmsl it is aswell isnt it :laugh:

just seen his profile album pictures and physique wise we look nothing alike (he's much more advanced than me - great physique mxd)

then again i did get called a "young" MXD lol


----------



## MXD

Lol by who an when bro? x


----------



## GAV200

What show are u doing ?


----------



## Team1

Only firm plan for next stage showing is theScottish circ in Spring 2012. I would like to compete at the ars3 end of this year but i cant say for sure.

Main priority is getting the 5kg i need


----------



## Team1

100% ill be in the audience only at the NABBA Scottish. 90% ill only be in the audience at the UKBFF Scottish

Never say Never motherfcuker :lol:


----------



## Team1

*Legs*

*Leg Press*

12 plates x50 reps (rest pausing and adjusting feet from bottom to top of plate every 10ish reps to involve everything as i burn out a la Neil Hill)

*Squats ATG*

100k x20 reps (rest paused)

*Leg Ext*

3/4 stack x8 full reps, 6 top half partials, 6 bottom half partials, 3 more full reps

30 sec rest

full stack x8 top half partials + 8 bottom partials

*Leg Curls* single leg

27k x10

32k x8, 6, 3 (alternating leg to leg)

*************************

Done. Really good session. More like it. Feeling sick as a dog after legs is how it should be and god i felt it today legs like lumps of lead as i walked to the car.

Feeling better and motivated to get my fing act together and get back to working towards my goals


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

90% you'll be at the scottish? Thats obv not the north east scottish ur talkin about!!!?????

MXD cant remember who said it but i posted pics up couple months ago and cause i had a wee beardy bum fluff thing going on someone said i look like a young MXD and i didnt know who the **** it was till now lol. After lookin at your album photos thats a bit of a compliment (not in a gay way) :thumb:

Rab = BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Team1

Few things today. Failed to get up to do pre brekkie pre wok cardio. A hard ask but usually id get up nae bother. ***!

Legs are in total agony from yesterday. felt myself buckle a few times walking around after being seated for a bit. Good to feel that level of DOMS fir the First tiem in a while


----------



## dixie normus




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Is that what your lookin like now that ur natty scum lool pmsl :lol:


----------



## Team1

*SHoulders & Triceps*

*
*

*
Vikg Military PRess*

6 blocks x10

6 blocks x10

9 blocks x10

12 blocks x8 - hard

14 blocks x7 - failure on 8th (no TP to grind it out)

9 blocks x14 - partial ROM keepign it on sweet spot

*Side Lateral variety*

single arm cable light & strict x12

18k Loose DB - 18k x10

Single arm Cable Strict x10

25k loose db x8

*EZ Uprights superset with EZ Military Press*

30k x12 each

50k x12 each

*Cable Kickbacks* single rope pulley set waist height

40lb x12

60lb x10

60lb x10 - failure-ish

*CGBP*

60k x12

80k x8

100k x6...drop set...60k x12 partials on money

wee stretch with db benhind head

*************

Not too bad. Mark my TP was off agging and drinking last night so didnt make it. Not too bad considering i was left in the lurch (get very used to training with someone and bounce of each other)

Strength levels so so. Have a feelign they will go up over the next few weeks again now that (i hope) my natural test is up and running and im over the flu.


----------



## rs007

Just missed you at gym today

thankfully


----------



## Team1

GOOD!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey mate insane workout on the legs above... had to read it twice to make sure... nice work big man...


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. It was bloody terrible ut i do think my legsseem to repond well to some regular (bot every session like that) brutality. same with some heavy low rep stuff though.

****

Finally got my blood taken tonight so will find out where i sit with everything in a week or twos time. Unsure on what ill get back but it will be interesting to see thyroid output since i used t3 on and off quite a bit, cholesterol and liver/kidney values and obviously my test levels considering in only several weeks post 8 month cycle only having used some HCG as "PCT". hmmmmm

Bint nurse raped my arm im pretty sure. Its still sore!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. It was bloody terrible ut i do think my legsseem to repond well to some regular (bot every session like that) brutality. same with some heavy low rep stuff though.
> 
> ****
> 
> Finally got my blood taken tonight so will find out where i sit with everything in a week or twos time. Unsure on what ill get back but it will be interesting to see thyroid output since i used t3 on and off quite a bit, cholesterol and liver/kidney values and obviously my test levels considering in only several weeks post 8 month cycle only having used some HCG as "PCT". hmmmmm
> 
> Bint nurse raped my arm im pretty sure. Its still sore!


You looked like a fvcking scag head running out of there tonight with your hoody on, you fvcking pr1ck


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Fs rams lol :laugh:

Talkin to rab like he's a piece of dirt :lol:

What a lovely friendship :laugh:


----------



## rs007

Robbed my last tub of protein as well the thieving junky fvck


----------



## MXD

Love blood tests by fit nurses, maybe I just love gettin penetrated hmmmm.. lmao

Brutal workout bro


----------



## Team1

I was running from the clinic incase the nurse came at my arm with another one of them green zulu spears!. Horrible feeling getting blood taken.. burning sensation and a lot of pressure n tugging as they change the barrels over for the different tests..

QUite looking forward to seeign the results.As mosdest as my use has been its still a lot of stuff over 8 month and you do kinda wonder what if any issues ther could be.


----------



## Team1

Well carb cycle not been going to plan for a few reasons. Not realistic with the prep levels required as ive been busy with work and im being poushed to work even more. cant complain too much as im in a job and right now times are tough

Its also ben tough as ive been hitting a lot of hypo's for some reason despite carbs being very reasonable most days..and i aint even did cardio in the AM like usual this week which can set me off. Very odd.

Positive note is im still getting leaner and have filled back up very slightly from the flu. Look a bit better but still smaller, flatter and delts are just so sh!t compared to when full of androgens.

Unsure what il do when i go back on but im for trying oxy's for the first time. See how they suit me. Prob taper up into it with test prop too. Unsure whether to try tren and mast or stick to good old deca cheap and effective.

Have some ghrp sitting still. Tempted to use some of this and some metformin in the coming weeks. ghrp pre AM cardio and have a good dose of carbs post cardio sessions and workouts - much bigger than normal. See how ths would do for leaning out some more while keeping fuller.

Few different ideas im really just sticking on paper. Only finding i have is right now im stillign leaner on a reasonable volume of clean carbs and food each day without any if much cardio which is maybe something to consider...maybe ive been too quick to do too much in the past and staying ahead of schedule would letme get away with less...or maybe i should have been having bigger carb portions ppost cardio and driving home the carbs at the right time whilst still losing the flab. DUnno....just ranting on :lol:


----------



## weeman

your a [email protected] mate,complete [email protected]

not moving your wedding date.

pair of inconsiderate bastrds.


----------



## Team1

My weddign date doesnt concern you...cos erm,...your not invited and if i ever did say you or that w*nk Rammers was invited...i must have been drunk!


----------



## bigbear21

who would want to marry you anyway?


----------



## rs007

you know what I think

You werent getting blood taken the other night. You werent even in the exchange. You were accross the ways popping into the fvcking AIDS clinic.

Because to be frank you must have some sort of muscle wasting disease you skinny junky looking fvck

:lol: <- better smillie this one as it is a bit harsh on re-reading :lol:


----------



## MXD

You running slin bro? I'd use ur ghrp for sure like you said helps fullness.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> who would want to marry you anyway?


oh no he didn't :lol:


----------



## Team1

Naw Max. not something ive ever used or tried although may well do


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> who would want to marry you anyway?


Well you managed so theres hope for bloody anyone you big ugly swine :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Well you managed so theres hope for bloody anyone you big ugly swine :lol:


^^ oh no SHE didn't :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Well you managed so theres hope for bloody anyone you big ugly swine :lol:


what i lack in looks i make up for in my charm, charisma and fookin huge schlong


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bigbear21 said:


> what i lack in looks i make up for in my charm, charisma and fookin huge schlong


does schlong mean FOREHEAD :lol: :laugh:

"..........and my fookin huge forehead"

pmsl :laugh:


----------



## MXD

Why the hypos then? Hmm. sli / ghrp /mod-grf / t3 would make a great "off" cycle.


----------



## Team1

Not a cue why hitting hypo's mate. up, coffee, shake, drive to work, oats n whey.....then an hour later im hitting hypo as i scramble for a clementine and my next meal to calm it


----------



## Simon m

MXD said:


> Why the hypos then? Hmm. sli / ghrp /mod-grf / t3 would make a great "off" cycle.


Love it!


----------



## rs007

Is it definitely hypo?

Do you have a blood sugar monitor?

Fluctuating blood pressure can cause more or less all the same symptoms...

Might be worth getting a monitor, not too expensive, you can usually get the strips reasonably cheap on ebay etc


----------



## Team1

Not defo hypo but blood pressure woudl eb even stranger as im asat on my ass and not under undue stress

Been ok the last couple of days so dunno what that was about....right enough...ive ate quite a lot of cake the last couple of days


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Not defo hypo but blood pressure woudl eb even stranger as im asat on my ass and not under undue stress
> 
> Been ok the last couple of days so dunno what that was about....right enough...ive ate quite a lot of cake the last couple of days


Ive had it too on occasion, hence why I was just thinking out loud. Low blood pressure is what I am thinking, this could occur at any time.

Usually when I get it tho, its when I am in a low carb trend, then have a dose of carbs, then an hour or so later I'll get it. I put it down to simply not being used to carbs so much, then you have some, insulin goes crazy due to high sensitivity, and it rebounds the other way.

I use chromium picolinate, as a poor mans metformin this could be exacerbating it in my case.

But tbh, I was just burying my head in the sand :lol:

Blood sugar monitoring might be interesting? Could be brough on by carb cycling maybe?

As I say, just thinking out loud.


----------



## rs007

Sh1t, forgot to insult you

FVCK OFF AND DIE BAWBAG


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Sh1t, forgot to insult you
> 
> FVCK OFF AND DIE BAWBAG


Basic mistake there soldier, I expect better from my NCO's.

Never, I repeat never sign off any post to Rab without telling him what a useless waste of atoms he is.

You should also curse Durex for their part in his life failure


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Basic mistake there soldier, I expect better from my NCO's.
> 
> Never, I repeat never sign off any post to Rab without telling him what a useless waste of atoms he is.
> 
> You should also curse Durex for their part in his life failure


Sorry Boss

I was going to finish off by telling him the best bit of him ran down the crack of his mothers ar$e but thought it a bit harsh; can I just confirm that if I have another contact in the future this is good to go?

Got to know the ROE :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Sorry Boss
> 
> I was going to finish off by telling him the best bit of him ran down the crack of his mothers ar$e but thought it a bit harsh; can I just confirm that if I have another contact in the future this is good to go?
> 
> Got to know the ROE :lol:


G2G

SiRep: abuse with extreme prejudice


----------



## Team1

Did back on Tuesday. Unspectacular. Again...fet slightly off but got the work done.

Tonigh was Chest. After watching some of Neil Skip Hills dvd (free on his website) he rung a few things home about longevity. I need to be more careful with my chest as a start. i get niggles in at the tend regulary and its only a matter of time if i coninue at this rate its gonna tear. The positive is my chest is a strong point aethetically and im pretty sure it always will be as long as it doesnt have a bighole in it or cant be trained for 6 month so i intend to be smarter with this if i want to progress in bodybuilding slowly over the coming years

SO

Really gonna pre exhaust the fcuker well and make my reps slow and every rep very careful. Still training y usual hard and to failure etc just not with silly weights (for the size of me and my lady tendons)

*Machine Flys*

1/4 stack x12

1/2 stack x10

3/4 stack x10

stack x10

3-1-x-1

*Incline BB*

60k x12

80k x10

90k x8

100x7 or 8

3-1-x-0

last set was slightly faster

*Flat DB PRess*

45k x7

35k x10

30k x10 - slight incline with a half fly half press like movement

*Machine Preachers*

few sets of 8

not taking it right down keeping on sweet spot

*DB Work* aternate arms

seated Curls 18k x10

concentration curls - 12k x12

seated curls 18k x10

concentration curls 12k x12

***************

Really good session. chest felt better worked wih that. the really slow and pausing deliberate reps fried the fcuker good


----------



## Team1

Bad night last night and Prob take today off training as my Missus is really shook up still

Went out for a meal with some friends and on the way home we go over a back road. There wa a couple of cars of us and 1 was in front.

We cam round a corner to see mark my TP. RUnning on the road. My Heart sunk, jumoed out and ran down to find a car upside down...it wasnt his to my releif but then realised there was someone inside the kinda Ranault Scenic type car looking semi concious. Tried all the doors andthey were smashed shut and the only front window available to smash had his head right against it.

SMoke was coming from the underside of the engine which was worrying us but decided it was posibly steamfrom the radiator rather than black brning smoke. Regardless it didt look good

Eventually got the boot open and trying like **** to get the seats either folded down or at least the hear rests ripped out to give a chance of getting him out if we had to. Got the seats all folded back and climbed in to hekp the guy. Spoke to him and got his name, age where he lived etc. Clearly in a bad way couldnt breath with chest pain. Airbag didnt look like it had cme out properly and i suspected internal bleeding/punctured lungs as he was progressively getting worse and squirming around in the car and i couldnt keep him down.

We were told to keep him in the car untill the ambulance got there so really i just had to sit and talk to the fella and keep him concious but he couldnt really respiond he was n too much pain and his breathing ment he asnt able to string 2 words together.

Eventually he had an arm up n the air holding a seatbelt, his eyes grimaced and the am fell limp. his breathing started being really smal breaths and his pulse was undeectable. I was shouting his name and trying to get him to respond but i knew then he had either died and stopped breathing or was about to.

The para on the phone to Fiona told us at that point to remove him from the car and try to revive him....not an easy task as the car was half crushed and the fella was 19-20st. Mark (tp) and i went in and hooked a leg out but couldnt get leverage with e confined space. got him out though and on the road. i started trying to clear his airways of blood but his jaw was clamping shut possibly broken (explaining part of the difficulty talking.....and it was impossible.

At this point the fire brigade arrived and took over thank fuk as you can only do as much as you know how! They tried to revive him but to no avail.

Sad end to a night esp as We know that he is a husband and a father.

Wee rant to get that off my chest. Sheesh!

TBH glad we got there though as it would be even worse if we got there and he had died alone on a country road. The thought of that is horrific.

Not another car came by the time we were there....well....when we got there a lady had just pulled up a few seconds before us....said "thank god you's are here" jumped in her car uturned and ****ed off!

Wish we could have saved him or the ambulance got there sooner but you can only do as much as you know how.


----------



## Simon m

Mate I said it on ESN fella, but I'm so very proud of you.

You did everything your could have and you're bound to suffer from delayed shock as something like this is just so awful.

Love

Si


----------



## Team1

Rammers & Brian can get thisright fcuking up them. My awesomness is displayed in this years UKBFF Central poster alongside Zack Khan

...kinda :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Bad night last night and Prob take today off training as my Missus is really shook up still
> 
> Went out for a meal with some friends and on the way home we go over a back road. There wa a couple of cars of us and 1 was in front.
> 
> We cam round a corner to see mark my TP. RUnning on the road. My Heart sunk, jumoed out and ran down to find a car upside down...it wasnt his to my releif but then realised there was someone inside the kinda Ranault Scenic type car looking semi concious. Tried all the doors andthey were smashed shut and the only front window available to smash had his head right against it.
> 
> SMoke was coming from the underside of the engine which was worrying us but decided it was posibly steamfrom the radiator rather than black brning smoke. Regardless it didt look good
> 
> Eventually got the boot open and trying like **** to get the seats either folded down or at least the hear rests ripped out to give a chance of getting him out if we had to. Got the seats all folded back and climbed in to hekp the guy. Spoke to him and got his name, age where he lived etc. Clearly in a bad way couldnt breath with chest pain. Airbag didnt look like it had cme out properly and i suspected internal bleeding/punctured lungs as he was progressively getting worse and squirming around in the car and i couldnt keep him down.
> 
> We were told to keep him in the car untill the ambulance got there so really i just had to sit and talk to the fella and keep him concious but he couldnt really respiond he was n too much pain and his breathing ment he asnt able to string 2 words together.
> 
> Eventually he had an arm up n the air holding a seatbelt, his eyes grimaced and the am fell limp. his breathing started being really smal breaths and his pulse was undeectable. I was shouting his name and trying to get him to respond but i knew then he had either died and stopped breathing or was about to.
> 
> The para on the phone to Fiona told us at that point to remove him from the car and try to revive him....not an easy task as the car was half crushed and the fella was 19-20st. Mark (tp) and i went in and hooked a leg out but couldnt get leverage with e confined space. got him out though and on the road. i started trying to clear his airways of blood but his jaw was clamping shut possibly broken (explaining part of the difficulty talking.....and it was impossible.
> 
> At this point the fire brigade arrived and took over thank fuk as you can only do as much as you know how! They tried to revive him but to no avail.
> 
> Sad end to a night esp as We know that he is a husband and a father.
> 
> Wee rant to get that off my chest. Sheesh!
> 
> TBH glad we got there though as it would be even worse if we got there and he had died alone on a country road. The thought of that is horrific.
> 
> Not another car came by the time we were there....well....when we got there a lady had just pulled up a few seconds before us....said "thank god you's are here" jumped in her car uturned and ****ed off!
> 
> Wish we could have saved him or the ambulance got there sooner but you can only do as much as you know how.


holy fuk mate,speechless....

regardless tho your still a [email protected]



Team1 said:


> Rammers & Brian can get thisright fcuking up them. My awesomness is displayed in this years UKBFF Central poster alongside Zack Khan
> 
> ...kinda :lol:


aaaaah matey matey,been there,done that,had actual pic used to advertis poster (alongside plastic too lol) will try and find pic to upstage you,was used as advert for 2009 ukbff scottish,also was in the beef,full page no less,suck my teeny weeny balls horse head boy.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

fs rab :/

hope fiona is ok 

see when u said mark was running up the road, i got all pumped listening to it cause i thought it was gonna turn into a "mark was running up the road, closely followed by a gang of nutters carrying chains and baseball bats" and i was ****tin myself as i read on, expectin you to either say "mark and i got our heads kicked in" OR "i jumped out the car and quickly dove into a phonebooth and transformed into my red power ranger skin tight compression top, thus turning you into Captain Rab the Alpha Hench and you and mark kicking f*ck out of them" kinda like a royal rumble, you and mark throwing guys around :lol:

thank **** your ok though mate, could have been worse, car could have exploded etc.

i've did first aid courses but a lot of it you forget in those type of situations and your mind goes blank :S

i've been in a few situations like that where i've helped out civilians in trouble and your brain just sort of turns off and you just ACT and cant sit and think about what to do, its like your body takes over.

Well done on being so brave and captain good samaritan :thumb:

i would give you reps but every time i try to give u reps it says "please spread some more reputation around before giving to team1 again" lol


----------



## Team1

I just wish i could have saved the guys life but idont think even with all te training in the world he could have.....his injurys were too great

Whats bad is that the man has a loving wife of 20 years and 3 children...18, 15 and just 11 years old. I hope the get in contact to et them know there was peoplewho stopped and did everything they could and he knew someone was there with himwhen he died and wasnt alone


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I just wish i could have saved the guys life but idont think even with all te training in the world he could have.....his injurys were too great
> 
> Whats bad is that the man has a loving wife of 20 years and 3 children...18, 15 and just 11 years old. I hope the get in contact to et them know there was peoplewho stopped and did everything they could and he knew someone was there with himwhen he died and wasnt alone


fs rab 

deep words there !

your old enough and mature enough to know that there was nothing else you could have done and you did your best. Your not god and not a miracle maker or a doctor so its not like you could have pulled him out and clicked his ribs back into place etc.

He was clearly severely injured and wether the ambulance got there quicker or not probably would have died anyway as injurys sound to severe.

Very sad for the family but same thing happened to my mum 18years ago when my dad died suddenly in a mountaineering accident (she was left widdowed with 3 BABYS - myself, my brother and my sister, to look after and raise on her own) It will be tough for the woman but in time things will get easier.

Never nice to here, just be thankful for your own life and your partner etc and all your close friends (  )

head up and chin up, you and mark may even be classified as heroes cause i'm telling you for a fact that not every human being in that situation would have acted as brave and mature as you did !

Hats off to you and you have nothing to be sad about, you did your best. Nothing else you could have done.


----------



## Greyphantom

Much respect to you Robert, what you did has honour and merit... being there and staying with him in his last few moments would have meant alot and I am sure his family would feel the same...

although using it as an excuse to fvck off training pfft...  x


----------



## bigbear21

sorry to hear that mate rough night hard for anyone to deal with


----------



## LittleChris

Oh dear, that sounds terrible. You did everything you could though


----------



## Team1

I dont really feel it was a hard thing to deal with at the time...adrenaline kicks in and i just went into autopiolet and tried everythign i could to save the guys life. I did notice now i have time to think of it 2 of my friends who were there kinda backing off when we got him out the car and he was strewn across the road clearly dead/dying. Cant judge them but its not soemthign that phases me...cetrtainyl not withthe adrenaline of the scenario

Its the human aspect of it and now its the thought of how fragile life is and i found myself laft night cudling Fiona when she was sleepign with my hand on her heart so as i could make sure she was breathing and her heart was beating still......silly but im guessing a bit of post trauma kicking in at the thought of loss.


----------



## MXD

Awh.. bro times like this make you realise how important and what a miracle life is. You'll be fine Its odd when u realise how mortal we all are though. Can be very liberating or oppressing. Your own personality determines which I think.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> I dont really feel it was a hard thing to deal with at the time...adrenaline kicks in and i just went into autopiolet and tried everythign i could to save the guys life. I did notice now i have time to think of it 2 of my friends who were there kinda backing off when we got him out the car and he was strewn across the road clearly dead/dying. Cant judge them but its not soemthign that phases me...cetrtainyl not withthe adrenaline of the scenario
> 
> Its the human aspect of it and now its the thought of how fragile life is and i found myself laft night cudling Fiona when she was sleepign with my hand on her heart so as i could make sure she was breathing and her heart was beating still......silly but im guessing a bit of post trauma kicking in at the thought of loss.


thats *far* too personal for any of us to here rab 

!!


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thats *far* too personal for any of us to *here* rab
> 
> !!


do you mean here or hear?

What a nobend you are!


----------



## MXD

Team1 said:


> do you mean here or hear?
> 
> What a nobend you are!


lmao uneducated ned.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

MXD said:


> lmao uneducated ned.


uneducated non educated delinquent ?

mxd = FAIL !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> do you mean here or hear?
> 
> What a nobend you are!


 

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Rab ignore Belend Dazzmeister, its not his fault, I don't think anyone with severe mental difficulties ever actually understands themselves that they are afflicted :lol:

What you wrote is personal, but thats what makes you different/better than the typical bellend, you don't put a macho false veneer on everything, say it like it is :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

Rab

I know exactly what you mean fella. I've been with people as they die and no matter how they meet their end it's tough.

What you Mark and Fiona didn't was amazing and you will have conflicting emotions and the odd bad dream: that's completely normal. If you didn't I'd be worried for you.

If you feel bad and have any problems let me know, as I had counselling for PTSD years ago and it really can help.

NOTE TO DAZ: I have posted this, in case there are other people who have had bad experiences, so they know that it's perfectly normal to have emotional problems and there are people who can help. Rab posting what he did was mature and well reasoned, your response, was not.


----------



## Mark23

Back to the grind this week mate new week fighting fit . Did you train yesterday was gonna go today or later you going or just tomorrow as usual .


----------



## Team1

Yes mate trained yesterday just now updated yet

quickly

...Leg rpess - 16 plates for 20-30 reps slow n with a wee pause

Squats

60k x10

100k x6

120k x6

80k x12

Leg ext

1/2 stack x 10 top half, 10 bottom half partials

stack x10 top half, 10 bottom half partials x2

*************8

DOne...had to run and was scunnard anyway as my training partner has been too busy shaggin n drinking :lol:


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Yes mate trained yesterday just now updated yet
> 
> quickly
> 
> ...Leg rpess - 16 plates for 20-30 reps slow n with a wee pause
> 
> Squats
> 
> 60k x10
> 
> 100k x6
> 
> 120k x6
> 
> 80k x12
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> 1/2 stack x 10 top half, 10 bottom half partials
> 
> stack x10 top half, 10 bottom half partials x2
> 
> *************8
> 
> DOne...had to run and was scunnard anyway as my training partner has been too busy shaggin n drinking :lol:


There wasn't much of either I'll inform you was just lack of sleep over 2 days pr..k


----------



## rs007

Mark23 said:


> There wasn't much of either I'll inform you was just lack of sleep over 2 days pr..k


Pickings a bit slim at the Blue Oyster these days :whistling:


----------



## Mark23

rs007 said:


> Pickings a bit slim at the Blue Oyster these days :whistling:


Just not been sleeping great mate after Friday night


----------



## rs007

Mark23 said:


> Just not been sleeping great mate after Friday night


Was just trying to be funny mate.

Totally understandable. A very similar situ happened to me and two mates when I was 14, and still to this day I daydream and think if I had done things differently, might he have lived? The guy had clear spinal/neck injuries so we didn't want to risk moving him, just wonder though had we moved him and tried to revive him might he have lived. Personally I don't think so, the force of the impact smashed his crash helmet off his head and knocked it 100 yards down the road, but you still question yourself.

Its what makes us human mate, and helps us react better if a similar situation is unfortunate enough to meet us in the future.


----------



## Team1

Ive slept ok, just running over it...not regreting anything or wishing i had did different as i dotn think it was possible to do any more..just the family and human aspect of it!

ANyway...get yer legs done today bawbag and we will tie in tomorrow night again and we are back to shoulders?

On a side note...im struggling witht he intensity and volume of training right now a litle beign natty scum. Its defo catchin up with me. may have to take the foot off the gas a little and cruize along for another week or two till i consider gettign my white ass back on some sh!t


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Ive slept ok, just running over it...not regrettign anything or wishing i had did different as i dotn think it was possibel to do any more..just the family an dhuman aspect of it!
> 
> ANyway...get yer legs done today bawbag and we will tie in tomorrow night again and we are back to shoulders?
> 
> On a side note...im struggling witht he intensity and volume of training right now a litle beign natty scum. Its defo catchin up with me. may have to take the foot off the gas a little and cruize along for another week or two till i consider gettign my white ass back on some sh!t


I don't regret 1 thing either mate I know we done all we could n done right thing it's just affected my sleeping other than that I'm fine .

I'll get legs done don't want to hear u moaning n get back to normal tomorrow night .


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Yes mate trained yesterday just now updated yet
> 
> quickly
> 
> ...Leg rpess - 16 plates for 20-30 reps slow n with a wee pause
> 
> Squats
> 
> 60k x10
> 
> 100k x6
> 
> 120k x6
> 
> 80k x12
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> 1/2 stack x 10 top half, 10 bottom half partials
> 
> stack x10 top half, 10 bottom half partials x2
> 
> *************8
> 
> DOne...had to run and was scunnard anyway as my training partner has been too busy shaggin n drinking :lol:


I see you took it easy with legs anyway when I wasnt there


----------



## Mark23

rs007 said:


> Was just trying to be funny mate.
> 
> Totally understandable. A very similar situ happened to me and two mates when I was 14, and still to this day I daydream and think if I had done things differently, might he have lived? The guy had clear spinal/neck injuries so we didn't want to risk moving him, just wonder though had we moved him and tried to revive him might he have lived. Personally I don't think so, the force of the impact smashed his crash helmet off his head and knocked it 100 yards down the road, but you still question yourself.
> 
> Its what makes us human mate, and helps us react better if a similar situation is unfortunate enough to meet us in the future.


I know you were mate just never read it properly


----------



## Team1

Mark23 said:


> I see you took it easy with legs anyway when I wasnt there


Well thats what happens when your training partner isnt man enough for a night out followed by a workout

Wimp


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Well thats what happens when your training partner isnt man enough for a night out followed by a workout
> 
> Wimp


My training partner is supposed to be a bodybuilder totally commited . Sounds like you were slacking because I wasn't there


----------



## Team1

Whiney b!tch posts back

Training wub par again tonight onshoulders and triceps. throat is a bit sore getting as in not acute pain, general ache and i can feel t in my chest too. I fear that i have picked up a wee infection as my immune system was weakened with the flu the other week....maybe not helped by being stood out in the freezing cold in nothing other than a shirt for 2 odd hours the other night at that accident.

Felt a litte run down and was puting it down mostly to psycological factors, coming off the flu and recovery being down...but im now thinking its more than that as im also feelign a bit guff at work sittign on my ars3 too.

ANyway. Nevermid. Just have to take it a little easy, make sure i dont run myself down and let whatever the fcuk is lingering get out of me!

Plenty volume tonight but shy of failure and just getting a good pump.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan:confused1:


----------



## Team1

CHest and Biceps today with a bit of triceps too. toying with making my chest and shoulder workouts contain both parts of arms in smaller portions

Going good. Switch has flicked in myhead again and things are getting back on track. No more whiney bitch

Machine fly/Pec deck

half stack x12

full stack 3x10

3-1-x-1

Hammer Str Press

30k x12

40k x10

40k x9

3-1-x-0

Incline Fly/Press hybrid

25k x10

30k x10

40k x8...+4 presses

35k x8 +4 presses

Overhead Rope Tricep Ext superset with Rope Pushdowns

3 sets of 8 ish piece

EZ Curls (back supported for strictness

30k x12

40k x10

45k x10 + few scrappy ones

Finished with some slow + & - concentration curls

**********

Good session and good pump. All going back on track


----------



## Greyphantom

Good to see youre back on track mate...


----------



## Team1

Thanks GreyP. Whas starting to sound like a *** episode out of The Journal of RS007 for a couple of weeks there. Things were going fine well after coming off bu the flu just killed me and ive never fully recovered from it.

Maybe i was due that as i aint really rested up for more than a few days/a week in 18 month. Probably a combo of my body and mind giving in and needing time off. The problem with time off even when its needed though is you can feel worse for it and find it hard to turn off from BB. Relaxing aint my strong point!


----------



## Magic Torch

Ouch its nights like that when you have to really admire the will and nerve of Paramedics and Firefighters that deal with it every day....You know you did everything you could pal, just a sh1t part of life, nothing you would have done would have saved him but take something from the fact you helped him in his last minutes to pass on....


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Thanks GreyP. Whas starting to sound like a *** episode out of The Journal of RS007 for a couple of weeks there. Things were going fine well after coming off bu the flu just killed me and ive never fully recovered from it.
> 
> Maybe i was due that as i aint really rested up for more than a few days/a week in 18 month. Probably a combo of my body and mind giving in and needing time off. The problem with time off even when its needed though is you can feel worse for it and find it hard to turn off from BB. Relaxing aint my strong point!


Talking shoite is your strong point!!!!!


----------



## Team1

It would seem by the belly on you...that eating shoit is your strong point

Natty scum


----------



## TheNatural1

Ha!

At least my natty strength stays absolute all year round, unlike your judas strength and it turns you into a 'whiney b!tch'

***


----------



## Team1

yes your strength is absolute...ablolutely shoite all year round

I just go from super awesome to regular awesome.

Up you hater pr**k


----------



## TheNatural1

Ror

Back to talking real shoite again!

Should maybe make gypage open to the wider community, see how awesome you are then?

Cnut


----------



## Team1

On a forum full of testosterone fueled men (you excluded there on both counts) it would only serve as a red rag to a bull and no good could ever come of it


----------



## TheNatural1

It would sabotage you, and that is the aim of the game

Especially considering you failed at the final hurdle, what a semi!!!

'failure is not an option'


----------



## Team1

*Back & rear Delts*

*Bent Over Rows *- on viking machine

nice strict setes (elbows tight keeping body deep and still)

5 sets of 8-10 with a sloppy heavy one and a lighter higher rep extra strict one to finish

*Pulldowns* - Vbar close grip

half stack x12

3/4 stack x10

stack x8 - sloppy...drop set...half stack x5 slow and squeezy ones

*Pullups *shoulder width

2 sets of 12ish at bodyweight

*Rope still pulldowns*

1/3 stack x12

1/2 stack x10

3/4 stack x10

*Rack Deadlifts* without the rack, below knees and really slow

100k x10

120k x8

*Rear delts DB Raise* face down on incline bench

15k x12

25k x8

25k 9 or 10 - standing looser form

*Reverse fly machine*

halfstack x10

1/3 stack x15

************************

Good workout. Good squeeze into back although struggled on the rack dead. felt tired nd tight on my lower back. Felt it great exactly where i wanted to but it was a bit uncomfy and tight. Strange for me.


----------



## Greyphantom

either youre getting old or maybe just a bit tired from some long days?? 

still some nice work there mate...


----------



## Team1

Bit of both probably mate..sad at 25 to be saying that but everyone thinks im about 31. Hard paper run

*Shoulders & Arms*

*Viking Press*

4 or 5 sets pyramiding up to 10 reps at failure

*Seated Alt DB Laterals*

12k x12

15k x10

25k x12 + partials - standing

few sets of strict cable laterals with static squeezing

*Single arm Pushdowns superset with single arm overhad Rope ext*

3 sets of 10 pushdowns and about 4-5 ropes with a big stretch and squeeze

tried a few sets of standing behind neck tricep ss with the viking machine. wrked well and think ill bring this in for a while

*Machine preacher*

few sets of 12

heavy set of 8

extra heavy partial set of 7...drop set into another 8 full ROM

******************

Left shoulder has a niggle and aint right. was careful tonight with the pressing. Arms session like that was good.

EWating pretty clean again and quite a lot but ive ****ed out a lot of water and im looking better for it already


----------



## weeman

Rab Craig hate Campaign theme tune.

http://www.gobarbra.com/hit/new-e8ce1485bd47865659fc79cc606ea248


----------



## Team1

Not been on much but still training away and working towards next season

Took time off the hot sauce for 3 month, took ill at the fkin wrong time coming off, lost over a stone in 2 weeks....never recovered from that really wth Natty Rot

slowly been picking things up over the last month or so. very very maintained ont he aas (400mg test only) and hope to slowly build it uo to fresh ground size ad strength wise

Condition is good for off seasion at the moment, but size lacking a bit still.

After my wedding in August, ill be ramping everything up in a big effort to grow good gunz the 2nd half of the year and come in bigger and better into the 2012 season

strength wise got 65k bells on flat for 6 reps and 140k on flat barbell for 6 so chest as strong as its ever been. Shou;der pressing about 5k per hand down st the moment

Tore my quad a wee bit so thats on the mend. had a bit of treatment and its feeling good


----------



## Greyphantom

natty classic... ouch


----------

